# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2014!!!) Anyone?



## jdtate101 (6 Aug 2013)

Opens on Monday 12th Aug...next week apparently: 

http://roadcyclinguk.com/sportive/b...n-surrey-100-to-open-on-monday-august-12.html

Good to see they've decided to leave plenty of time to sort out the entry's.


----------



## Nick Stone (6 Aug 2013)

Saw this put a reminder to get it entered what were people's thoughts who did it?


----------



## Kies (7 Aug 2013)

Nick Stone said:


> Saw this put a reminder to get it entered what were people's thoughts who did it?



There is a whole thread on here about peoples experiences!


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Aug 2013)

I am entering this time, looked like a great experience!


----------



## MichaelO (8 Aug 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> I am entering this time, looked like a great experience!


I entered last time, but didn't get a place. Will more than likely try again!


----------



## Iain M Norman (8 Aug 2013)

If you want to ride with clubmates or friends, put the same time down.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Thought better idea to start a new thread for next years event, rather than continue the 60 page monster for the inaugural one.

Online registration for the ballot begins Monday 12th August, 26,000 places available this year, ballot limited to first 80,000 or when it closes mid January, whichever comes first.

As I said in the inaugural thread, would be great for similar speed cyclechat members to have a better chance of being group together so suggested the idea of putting down similar expected finish time. I would suggest 6 hrs 30 but obviously there may be different bands people want to suggest for higher abilities than mine!

Here's to 2014.


----------



## Kies (9 Aug 2013)

Can we put the website address up here? More CC members will have access to it that way?


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Can we put the website address up here? More CC members will have access to it that way?


 
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Entries/Ballot.htm

Cant see anyone having an issue with the link here, have linked plenty of times to RideLondon before without an issue?


----------



## fabregas485 (9 Aug 2013)

I am super happy, and am looking forward to getting my registration in on Monday. I have never done a cycle of 100 miles, so any tips for a newbie like me?

I was talking to the charity I would like to cycle for, and they told me if I do not get in with registration, they have 5 places for the people with the most sponsorship.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am super happy, and am looking forward to getting my registration in on Monday. I have never done a cycle of 100 miles, so any tips for a newbie like me?
> 
> I was talking to the charity I would like to cycle for, and they told me if I do not get in with registration, they have 5 places for the people with the most sponsorship.


 
For the miles, just get miles under your belt in the next year. When you can comfortably do 60 miles you should be ok on the day to do the 100, although I am sure there will have been plenty doing over 50 for the first time last week. I would say to make it easy for yourself, get the bike out as much as time will allow.

As for the charity, bit weird imo them saying that, makes it a bit of a lottery? Charities have* guaranteed* places on offer, so wait until the ballot comes through, if you get in, you can pick any charity you want to represent, and raise as much or as little as you want. If you fail to get in, there are loads of great charities to choose from that have a place set, you just need to raise xx amount minimum for them.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Oooh its new here.

Smells like fresh paint.


Nice.

If I don't get in on the ballot, I may consider a charity place, but more likely I will volunteer to become a marshal or summat.

Apparently the CTC had 300 volunteers helping out on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> If I don't get in on the ballot, I may consider a charity place, but more likely I will volunteer to become a marshal or summat.
> 
> Apparently the CTC had 300 volunteers helping out on Saturday and Sunday.


 
That would be cool.

Oh, and welcome to the new thread @CarlP! Its roomy here!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

The alarm is set !
The training has begun  

I will be there so bring it on


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

Covert visits to Leith Hill are the future for the next 11 months


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Aug 2013)

Not too covert, let me know as i have to go up it more than a few times beforehand too.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Covert visits to Leith Hill are the future for the next 11 months



A wise move in my opinion, and bung in the hill to Newlands Corner, first, then do Box Hill on the same day, if you can crack them, you are sorted, cos the rest of route is easier than Easy On A Sunday Morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2013)

It may just be me but I don't like doing things under time pressure. Yet I would love to do the ride next year. Does anybody else fancy doing it in a genteel manner, much like you'd find on a busy Friday Night Ride? It would probably mean going for the 8 hour option and just chugging along enjoying the car-free roads.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It may just be me but I don't like doing things under time pressure. Yet I would love to do the ride next year. Does anybody else fancy doing it in a genteel manner, much like you'd find on a busy Friday Night Ride? It would probably mean going for the 8 hour option and just chugging along enjoying the car-free roads.



You can do that no probs, plenty of poeple did, you won't be alone. The difficult bit is getting in on the ballot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It may just be me but I don't like doing things under time pressure. Yet I would love to do the ride next year. Does anybody else fancy doing it in a genteel manner, much like you'd find on a busy Friday Night Ride? It would probably mean going for the 8 hour option and just chugging along enjoying the car-free roads.


 

Sounds good, shifts depending.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> You can do that no probs, plenty of poeple did, you won't be alone. The difficult bit is getting in on the ballot.


Yes, I know, and failing that, participation would have to be volunteering because there's no way I'm going around asking friends and family for money.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I know, and failing that, participation would have to be volunteering because there's no way I'm going around asking friends and family for money.



Fair enough. But don't be too put off by seeking sponsorship. My wife and I raised £3600 pounds for cancer research this year when she ran The London Marathon. Fundraising is a separate challenge altogether, but it's doable if you are willing and have the right mind set. Most of the money we raised was small donations of less than £50, we did get two large ones of £550 and £250. Plus her firm matched her fundraising so it doubled up to £7200.00. It's not easy, but you will find that most people are very kind and generous. They also think you are slightly mad running a marathon or riding a 100 miles. You only have to ask folk, they say yes or no. Simples.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Covert visits to Leith Hill are the future for the next 11 months


 
Very wise. Also agree with @CarlP that once you feel bit fitter, take on the three hills together. They are the key parts to the route (if it stays the same). Crack them, and your as good as done.


----------



## zizou (9 Aug 2013)

I'll be entering

I'm not particularly confident of getting a place though! If i dont get in then i won't go down the charity route ( ive done a charity event within the last couple of years and i dont want to keep going back asking for donations) but instead i might do the Berlin velothon which a bit shorter (120 km) but also closed roads and going past a few iconic sights like the Brandenburg gate.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> I'll be entering
> 
> I'm not particularly confident of getting a place though! If i dont get in then i won't go down the charity route ( ive done a charity event within the last couple of years and i dont want to keep going back asking for donations) but instead i might do the Berlin velothon which a bit shorter (120 km) but also closed roads and going past a few iconic sights like the Brandenburg gate.



Sounds like a nice ride, have you got a link for it?


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> I'll be entering
> 
> I'm not particularly confident of getting a place though! If i dont get in then i won't go down the charity route ( ive done a charity event within the last couple of years and i dont want to keep going back asking for donations) but instead i might do the Berlin velothon which a bit shorter (120 km) but also closed roads and going past a few iconic sights like the Brandenburg gate.


 
Likesy this too! When is that then?


----------



## zizou (9 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Sounds like a nice ride, have you got a link for it?


 
http://www.garmin-velothon-berlin.de/

I've never done it before (nor do I know anyone that has done it) but Berlin is great for a weekend break and im sure the Germans will be up to the job of organising a good sportive


----------



## zizou (9 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Likesy this too! When is that then?


 
I'm not sure if the date has been set for 2014 yet but it was 9th June this year


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> http://www.garmin-velothon-berlin.de/
> 
> I've never done it before (nor do I know anyone that has done it) but Berlin is great for a weekend break and im sure the Germans will be up to the job of organising a good sportive


 


Great way to see a city. Lets hope all the European cities start doing it. I may just re do Europe on a bike in the first year of my retirement in 4 years time yahoo !


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

That looks like great fun.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

I am also hoping to do the Help the Heroes Battlefield Ride 2014.


----------



## fabregas485 (9 Aug 2013)

The one thing I would worry about is travel. I live in North west London, so I would need to get to stratford. I could get a hotel room if I go get a place next year.


----------



## Longshot (9 Aug 2013)

I'm entering on Monday. I need an excuse to buy a new bike and I've told my wife that you're not allowed to use the same bike two years on the trot.


----------



## Duckehhh (9 Aug 2013)

I'll enter the ballot, fingers crossed. Its perfect location for me, being from hackney. 5 mins from the QEOP, if it starts in the same place


----------



## Woo22 (9 Aug 2013)

Love the idea of the Berlin one - I was looking at similar events to Ridelondon in other countries so this could well be in my holiday plans for next year. Unfortunately not sure my budget will extend to the one around Lake Taupo in NZ which is a real shame as it looks amazing.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> I'm entering on Monday. I need an excuse to buy a new bike and I've told my wife that you're not allowed to use the same bike two years on the trot.



Good move, like your style.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Aug 2013)

I'm entering. I'll do a charity entry if I need to, but hopefully I can get in on the ballot


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Aug 2013)

Good luck everyone, I was really lucky to get a ballot place this year, so one of you can have 'mine' next year.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> http://www.garmin-velothon-berlin.de/
> 
> I've never done it before (nor do I know anyone that has done it) but Berlin is great for a weekend break and im sure the Germans will be up to the job of organising a good sportive



Looks good, can't find a rout map for it though.

I am considering doing this next year. http://www.sydneytosurfers.org.au/2012/08/21/2013-ride-starts-4th-may-2013/


----------



## Kies (10 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> The one thing I would worry about is travel. I live in North west London, so I would need to get to stratford. I could get a hotel room if I go get a place next year.



I live Uxbridge ways, so hotel for me to. A few decent ones a 20 min ride away


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> I live Uxbridge ways, so hotel for me to. A few decent ones a 20 min ride away



There's a Travle Lodge, less than a mile away, book it wow it'll be cheap. We have already booke our hotel for next year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Looks good, can't find a rout map for it though.
> 
> I am considering doing this next year. http://www.sydneytosurfers.org.au/2012/08/21/2013-ride-starts-4th-may-2013/


 

Crikey thats a Tour ! and several steps up from a one day 100 miles but looks great.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Crikey thats a Tour ! and several steps up from a one day 100 miles but looks great.



Indeed! A freind of mine has done it three times, amd says I should join him next year. I was going to buy a new car this year but I thought I'd do this instead.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Indeed! A freind of mine has done it three times, amd says I should join him next year. I was going to buy a new car this year but I thought I'd do this instead.


 

At least if you do this once you have done it the value of it and the memories you would have would be worth it unlike a new car that devalues by the second


----------



## NicciT (10 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am also hoping to do the Help the Heroes Battlefield Ride 2014.


I've just looked online but can't see how far this is? Am I missing something?


----------



## Norry1 (10 Aug 2013)

I will definitely be entering the ballot on Monday. If I don't get through, I'll go for a charity place.


----------



## NicciT (10 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> I live Uxbridge ways, so hotel for me to. A few decent ones a 20 min ride away


I'm just round the corner (Denham) and I drove up and parked for £15 for the day


----------



## Kies (10 Aug 2013)

Very local - next ride???


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I've just looked online but can't see how far this is? Am I missing something?


 
Paris to London.


----------



## NicciT (10 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Very local - next ride???


Some great routes in Denham - let me know if you fancy it - one night after work or w/e


----------



## Snail Bait (11 Aug 2013)

I live near Woolwich but still booked a hotel this year because I was worried about getting stuck on the wrong side of the river and missing my start time. It sounds daft but for me it was money well spent just to have one less thing to get stressed about.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Aug 2013)

I know that this is a dumb question but is the ballot opening tonight or tomorrow night ?
I think that it's tomorrow, GF thinks it's tonight.

BTW: we both did this year's ride and had a great time. We're very keen to repeat it 

.


----------



## Duckehhh (11 Aug 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I know that this is a dumb question but is the ballot opening tonight or tomorrow night ?
> I think that it's tomorrow, GF thinks it's tonight.
> 
> BTW: we both did this year's ride and had a great time. We're very keen to repeat it
> ...


 
00:00 12th

Edit
I just signed up. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mackem (12 Aug 2013)

It's open now.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Aug 2013)

Yes, we have as well.
Cynical (in my view) 2ry ballot if you donate the entry fee.


.


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Aug 2013)

Signed up!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2013)

I've signed up. Let training commence.


----------



## shortone (12 Aug 2013)

Me and the good lady too. Best book a holel now.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (12 Aug 2013)

ballot done


----------



## Speedball (12 Aug 2013)

Entered for 2014, fingers crossed we all get in. Can't see it being long before they reach the 80,000 limit so if you're thinking about it, register ASAP


----------



## NicciT (12 Aug 2013)

Signed up - yippee!!


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2013)

Signed up too


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

Signed UP - Good Luck everyone !


----------



## Longshot (12 Aug 2013)

Yep - I'm signed up


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

All done - now just got to keep my fingers crossed for the ballot results.


----------



## Norry1 (12 Aug 2013)

I've entered.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

Done it and booked the hotel.

I wonder how long it'll take to be fully booked.


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

What hotels is everyone going for? I was at the Premier Inn last time and that was very convenient. Don't think there are any cheap options out there...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> What hotels is everyone going for? I was at the Premier Inn last time and that was very convenient. Don't think there are any cheap options out there...


 
IBIS £67


----------



## Duckehhh (12 Aug 2013)

There's a camp site 5 mins cycle from the QEOP, I think its about £20 per tent per night. Fairly new, but they have a lot of festival goers there.
http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/where-to-stay-and-short-breaks/waterworks-campsite/

May be useful for someone.


----------



## Norry1 (12 Aug 2013)

Radisson Blu New ProvidenceWharf - but I use points


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> IBIS £67


 All booked up - I clearly wasn't quick enough! I've booked the Premier Inn for £100.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> All booked up - I clearly wasn't quick enough! I've booked the Premier Inn for £100.



Sorry about that! We booked it last Sunday evening.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Aug 2013)

Just entered and put down five charities in case i'm not successful also donated my entrance fee(i could do with a rain jacket).

I've done quite a few 50-60 mile rides but not 100 but in life you have to challenge yourself and at just turned sixty it's certainly that.

BTW why did they want to know about cycling category and certain events/sportives you have ridden?


----------



## Speedball (12 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> All booked up - I clearly wasn't quick enough! I've booked the Premier Inn for £100.


 
Thanks for idea. Just booked the Premier Inn at Stratford for £100 (can cancel up to 1PM on the day) 

Would be a 5 min ride to the start and hopefully much better than the hell hole that was the Ilford Travelodge where I stayed this year


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2013)

I'm in the ballot.

As it could remain open until January, even if it fills earlier I'm assuming that the draw won't be until next year. Therefore would it be worth sorting out a charity place as well now?

I'm also guessing booking a hotel would be worth it as well.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> I'm in the ballot.
> 
> As it could remain open until January, even if it fills earlier I'm assuming that the draw won't be until next year. Therefore would it be worth sorting out a charity place as well now?
> 
> I'm also guessing booking a hotel would be worth it as well.


 

Defo book your hotel, do it now. Most hotels you can cancel up to 24 hours before the day. Leave the charity option to until Feb, which is when you will know if your in or out of the ballot.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2013)

@CarlP What IBIS did you book?


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Aug 2013)

Entry is in.


----------



## zizou (12 Aug 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just entered and put down five charities in case i'm not successful also donated my entrance fee(i could do with a rain jacket).
> 
> I've done quite a few 50-60 mile rides but not 100 but in life you have to challenge yourself and at just turned sixty it's certainly that.
> 
> BTW why did they want to know about cycling category and certain events/sportives you have ridden?


 
I thought last year the more parts you could fill in (like previous events, racing category, cycling club, BC membership number etc) would be advantageous in weighing the draw to your favour but that is not the case it is just used to validate your estimated time if starting in an early wave.


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

I'm in Beckton working today. Might pop over and book a room today


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> @CarlP What IBIS did you book?


 

http://www.eurobookings.com/london-...=Search&ast=&gclid=CJHOlbXQ97gCFQKWtAodizYANw


----------



## Goldcoast (12 Aug 2013)

Do you pay the entry fee now? I told my brothers I would register for them as I had a free morning


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Do you pay the entry fee now? I told my brothers I would register for them as I had a free morning


 

No. only if you have been accepted for the ballot.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Aug 2013)

Zizou


----------



## Goldcoast (12 Aug 2013)

Thanks


----------



## oldgreyandslow (12 Aug 2013)

£98 for the excel premier inn, they're having a laugh! Travelodge can't be booked this far in advance.

Do you think they know there's something going on? I managed to get the excel travelodge for £36 for this years event.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> £98 for the excel premier inn, they're having a laugh! Travelodge can't be booked this far in advance.
> 
> Do you think they know there's something going on? I managed to get the excel travelodge for £36 for this years event.



Almost certainly


----------



## Speedball (12 Aug 2013)

According to the Ride London twitter account, over 23,000 people registered already


----------



## SquareDaff (12 Aug 2013)

My entry is in for next year!! Hopefully they'll get the TV coverage a little more "balanced" (i.e. more like the marathon) next time!


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Aug 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Do you think they know there's something going on?


Without a doubt.

Luckily I have relatives living in London, should be able to stay there for a couple of nights.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (12 Aug 2013)

Speedball said:


> According to the Ride London twitter account, over 23,000 people registered already


 Probably be closed before January then


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

I will drive across London from Uxbridge, hopefully with my riding buddy. Park 10 miles out and ride the rest for a nice warm up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2013)

Anybody fallen on hard times or on a shoestring budget is welcome to overnight at my flat - it's about 6 miles from the start. Very basic but there's a roof overhead. I've put my name down but as I've never won a ballot or lottery in my life, I doubt I'll get in so I'll probably do a day's volunteering.


----------



## Grayduff (12 Aug 2013)

I have registered..but if get in will take a chance and get a lift as near as i can the morning of the event ...i hope


----------



## Joffey (12 Aug 2013)

Do you have to be a member of British Cycling to enter?


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

BC membership is not mandatory


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Aug 2013)

I spotted one question was if you had ridden this years event. Do you think they may want to get a lot of first time riders in?


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

If the event is over subscribed, they may look at the number of riders who did it this year, in favour of people who didn't get the chance and want to do it 2014.
Just a hunch - I have no insider info


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Good luck everyone who has entered, I've just got my ballot entry in, and have booked in the London Stratford Premier Inn for 2 nights, the saturday and sunday. I know the hotel is pricey, but being there last year it was beyond perfect as a location, they even put breakfast on at 4am for the ride day. 2 minutes from the loading areas, which is perfect especially if your given an early start time.

As for the questions ^^ regarding the questions they ask in the ballot entry, the only reason they ask all this (number of times exercise / completed last years event in what time etc etc) is to better filter what time group you should start in, IF you get thru the ballot. It has no bearing on the ballot itself as far as I'm aware.

It was at the 26,000 applicants stage at 11am so is looking to get the max before January, although the ballot will still be early February no doubt.


----------



## Booyaa (12 Aug 2013)

Entered the ballot too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Aug 2013)

I've entered this morning.
Looking at posts on here, the cycling is the easy bit , its getting there/hotels etc that will be the problem.


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

The Premier Inn is the perfect location and it's very handy that they start breakfast at 4am. It was lovely just wandering around the shopping centre the day before and doing some serious carb loading! 

£100 a room sounds a bit steep but you can't beat the location and technically you can fit in 3 people to a room if you're not too bothered about personal space!


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I've entered this morning.
> Looking at posts on here, the cycling is the easy bit , its getting there/hotels etc that will be the problem.


 
Not much extra in the way of trains or anything else. I would say the really difficult bit is post race, they did put on a few boats that took you a few miles east or west but thats about it.

I TNT'd my bike last time and it worked out well for me, although it was expensive.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> The Premier Inn is the perfect location and it's very handy that they start breakfast at 4am. It was lovely just wandering around the shopping centre the day before and doing some serious carb loading!
> 
> £100 a room sounds a bit steep but you can't beat the location and technically you can fit in 3 people to a room if you're not too bothered about personal space!


 
Agreed. Its also perfect for the registration, if its at ExCel again.

Don't mention shopping to the OH mind, your day will be gone!

Also, car parking is £5 per 24 hour period. Was £10 for the two nights when I stayed. Not bad considering.


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

I think my round trip to Excel took longer than the bike ride itself. 

All the charities seem to have bumped up their minimum targets so I'm really hoping I get in through the ballot. Maybe they are being charged more this year?


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2013)

Premier Inn booked for me as well but they put it up by £1 while I was doing it. It will be a struggle, but I reckon I can manage that extra pound  I didn't realise you could pay on arrival though so that's a bonus.

Also booked one in Manchester for the Track World Cup.

Just thinking, damaging my IIliotibial Band through running has cost me an absolute fortune because that's why I got my bike.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> I think my round trip to Excel took longer than the bike ride itself.
> 
> All the charities seem to have bumped up their minimum targets so I'm really hoping I get in through the ballot. Maybe they are being charged more this year?


 
They probably just realise there was more people wanting to ride than places available, what sort of targets are they setting for the 2014 race? I wont be doing it for charity next time, so its the ballot or bust for me, hopefully will get luckier on the ballot this time round.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Memories of Leith Hill!

Nice lady on left at 6mins 58secs, that's where I got up to before I touched the wheel of a fella in front who just stopped. Nearly came off the bike, so pulled up next to the lady and ate a banana. She even took the skin away from me to chuck in bin. If shes there next year, give her a wave!


----------



## Longshot (12 Aug 2013)

That must have been a lot earlier than when I went through as there's not nearly enough dead bodies at the roadside


----------



## Woo22 (12 Aug 2013)

So far I've found Clic Sargent for £700 and BHF for £600. Think this will be about the standard amount although I would much rather raise money for a charity that I have some affinity with.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Cancer Research UK had a £650 minimum limit, so think they are about same level as last year.


----------



## Longshot (12 Aug 2013)

I'm doing the same as Nomadski this time and it's ballot only for me. There's only so many times I can hit up the same people for cash!


----------



## TimeyWimey (12 Aug 2013)

Scope are still a very achievable £450.

For me, same as others, it's ballot or bust. No way I can rise more next year for the same event - people will want me upping my game. 

Quick note for anyone 'thinking about it', there were 24k ballot entries by 12midday, can see this hitting the 80k closing figure perhaps before the week is out.


----------



## Stedman (12 Aug 2013)

I'm in the ballot. Gone for a 4:40 - 4:49 time, as I have already managed a 4:44 time this year. My charity has already had more enquiries than their allocated places.​


----------



## Goldcoast (12 Aug 2013)

How many places will be available? I don't think to many will have much luck


----------



## Goldcoast (12 Aug 2013)

I think I'm going to look at other events, is there a list of annual events?


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> How many places will be available? I don't think to many will have much luck


 
Its 26,000 - charity places - those deferred from 2013. Odds are stacked against everyone in the ballot, but some have to get the places!

Most people in the thread wont get through the ballot, I'm expecting another failure just like I had last January, but will wait and see. I hope many do get successful. For those that didn't do it last year, I would definitely recommend getting a charity place if the ballot isn't successful, helping others while you help yourself!


----------



## TimeyWimey (12 Aug 2013)

Seeing as they ask if you entered RideLondon this year, do you think this will help or hinder those applying who did do it this year? There must be a reason they ask.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> Seeing as they ask if you entered RideLondon this year, do you think this will help or hinder those applying who did do it this year? There must be a reason they ask.



Don't know. I ain't gonna worry about it, as far as I can tell there is nothing you can do to influence the ballot. What will be will be. All will be revealed in Feb.


----------



## fabregas485 (12 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Memories of Leith Hill!
> 
> Nice lady on left at 6mins 58secs, that's where I got up to before I touched the wheel of a fella in front who just stopped. Nearly came off the bike, so pulled up next to the lady and ate a banana. She even took the skin away from me to chuck in bin. If shes there next year, give her a wave!



That hill looks evil


----------



## NicciT (12 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Memories of Leith Hill!
> 
> Nice lady on left at 6mins 58secs, that's where I got up to before I touched the wheel of a fella in front who just stopped. Nearly came off the bike, so pulled up next to the lady and ate a banana. She even took the skin away from me to chuck in bin. If shes there next year, give her a wave!



Brilliant video! Had many a sleepless night re Leith Hill and getting to the top, still clipped in was one of my proudest moments!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski is that your video or someone else's?


----------



## derrick (12 Aug 2013)

I'm in the ballot along with my other half, fingers crossed.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2013)

Did I hear somewhere that RideLondon is organised by the same people as the London Marathon? If so, there was a website going around a running forum sort of describing how the so called ballot works.

The organisers want a steady flow of people through the finish rather than a large bunch at one time. So based on the theory that you will have some quick people, some slow people and a whole bunch of people in the middle, you can have a rough guess that you will have more chance in the ballot of your quick or slow. Then add in the fact that you have to have a mix of gender and age groups, so if your Joe Average, you've got less of a chance than if you put a slow time because your doing it for a bet.

It may be different for this and if it is the same organisers, hopefully that may give some insight into "ballot" systems.

If I ever find the link, I'll post it.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Aug 2013)

Well, I'm in, hoping for a bit of luck. I've put myself down for a 6 3/4 hour estimate. If I get lucky, hope to see some fellow CC types there.


----------



## Nick Stone (12 Aug 2013)

It's all filling up for the ballot, got mine in


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Aug 2013)

Seems a common time estimate, I went for 6hr 30min. In a years time, that should be about right.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

For some unkown reason I just entered 

This is how I got my butt into gear when I was running, signed up for a 10k run when I could barely do 3k.. Something like this focuses the mind.. and your training.

Doubt Ill get a place, but the nagging thought in the back of my mind is enough to get me out at least 4 days a week.


----------



## Norry1 (12 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> I'm in the ballot. Gone for a 4:40 - 4:49 time, as I have already managed a 4:44 time this year. My charity has already had more enquiries than their allocated places.​


 

I sort of went the other way. I did 4:49 this year and put 4:20 - 4:29 as my estimate as I hope to improve. Us over 50's have to stick together.


----------



## wilkie (12 Aug 2013)

I didn't get a place last year hopefully I'll be successful this time. Although what has my occupation got to do with it??


----------



## DaveyM (12 Aug 2013)

I've entered just have to wait and see now 

Put 6.30 to 6.39hrs as discussed previously. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## fabregas485 (12 Aug 2013)

It looks like I will need a hotel if I get a place. I live an in north west London, and its an hour by overground. I just doubt they will be running that early.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski is that your video or someone else's?


 
Someone elses mate, wish the road was this clear when I did it or I might not have bumped someone!


----------



## Leodis (12 Aug 2013)

wilkie said:


> I didn't get a place last year hopefully I'll be successful this time. Although what has my occupation got to do with it??


 

They only want posh folk darn sarf


----------



## Snail Bait (12 Aug 2013)

I would like to do more training this year, whether I get a place or not, so if any of you are quite slow plodders living near SE18 and would like some company getting the miles in for whatever we all end up doing next year then please let me know. I did 7 hrs 48 this year and if I get a place would like to cut that down to 7 hrs or close to. I've struggled to find a cycling club near me that suits my speed and the times I'm available.


----------



## flatflr (12 Aug 2013)

My name is in the hat for 2014, will be training for it whether I get a place or not as plan is to do JOGLE in June.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2013)

wilkie said:


> I didn't get a place last year hopefully I'll be successful this time. Although what has my occupation got to do with it??



I was wondering that too. My occupation wasn't listed .


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2013)

Put my hat in the ring. Hoping for a call from Boris himself in February.

I'm a little worried I may have over estimated my abilities :s


----------



## DaveyM (12 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I was wondering that too. My occupation wasn't listed .


Just put something posh sounding...Boris might think you've got a bit more cash to splash


----------



## Nomadski (13 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> My name is in the hat for 2014, will be training for it whether I get a place or not as plan is to do JOGLE in June.


 
How many days are you doing that over? Why not LEJOG?


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Aug 2013)

Signed up for the Ballot in the early hours yesterday, hoping my Birthdate helps


----------



## wilkie (13 Aug 2013)

My occupation wasn't listed either had to go with one that was the nearest! It would be interesting if to see if they do really pick your name out or have a noisy at your job first and decide from that!!!


----------



## Woo22 (13 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> I would like to do more training this year, whether I get a place or not, so if any of you are quite slow plodders living near SE18 and would like some company getting the miles in for whatever we all end up doing next year then please let me know. I did 7 hrs 48 this year and if I get a place would like to cut that down to 7 hrs or close to. I've struggled to find a cycling club near me that suits my speed and the times I'm available.


 
I'm quite close to where you live so PM me if you fancy getting the training started early!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Just put something posh sounding...Boris might think you've got a bit more cash to splash



I put Actor. So that's me fecked then.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Aug 2013)

wilkie said:


> I didn't get a place last year hopefully I'll be successful this time. Although what has my occupation got to do with it??


 
I put myself down as " Chairman of a company" , I don't see why they should need to know what I do for a living, so I aint telling them.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Aug 2013)

When does is the draw done for who gets to ride it next year .


----------



## Longshot (13 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> When does is the draw done for who gets to ride it next year .


 

February


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2013)

When I registered for the Five Boro's Bike New York ride, it was done on a first come first served basis. It was sold out within 12 hours, 36,000 places.

I wonder why the RLS 100 is not done the same way.


----------



## Longshot (13 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> When I registered for the Five Boro's Bike New York ride, it was done on a first come first served basis. It was sold out within 12 hours, 36,000 places.
> 
> I wonder why the RLS 100 is not done the same way.


 

Perhaps they think that, this way, they can get 70,000 onto bikes doing some early training and getting fitter, rather than just 20,000?!


----------



## Stedman (13 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I sort of went the other way. I did 4:49 this year and put 4:20 - 4:29 as my estimate as I hope to improve. Us over 50's have to stick together.


 
Norry,

If I get in next year and if the weather is kind to us, I would like to believe that I could get under 4:40, however there must be a point at which personal upward performance curve does ceases the age ceiling process starts to pull you back.

Hopefully I have not got there yet!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Aug 2013)

Do you wait until the ballot is finished before asking the charities about sponsorship ?


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Do you wait until the ballot is finished before asking the charities about sponsorship ?



That's what I'm doing, but I don't think there's anything wrong about asking now. If I don't get a place I think I might volunteer to marshall.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Aug 2013)

Don't get me wrong , I am no renegade , but what actually stops you riding the route on the day with the thousands of others (don't throw things at me , just askin)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Don't get me wrong , I am no renegade , but what actually stops you riding the route on the day with the thousands of others (don't throw things at me , just askin)


I tried to get to the roadside near the beginning to take photos and got stopped by the marshals. If I wanted to go up, I'd have to lock the bike up first.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> When I registered for the Five Boro's Bike New York ride, it was done on a first come first served basis. It was sold out within 12 hours, 36,000 places.
> 
> I wonder why the RLS 100 is not done the same way.


 

It fills hotels , restaurants etc. with early bookings.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> It fills hotels , restaurants etc. with early bookings.



Good point.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds, the roads are officially closed therefore you are (probably) committing an offence if you ride without being part of the event.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

Two ballot entries in over here. We're also exploring the possibility of a couple of charity places, which could be very good PR for the charity concerned if well exploited. (Don't laugh in the cheap seats). I'm assuming (a) that the organisers are capable of shuffling starting times so that we can ride on a tandem, and (b) ballot places can be returned to the pot if charity negotiations don't come to fruition.


----------



## NicciT (13 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> Two ballot entries in over here. We're also exploring the possibility of a couple of charity places, which could be very good PR for the charity concerned if well exploited. (Don't laugh in the cheap seats). I'm assuming (a) that the organisers are capable of shuffling starting times so that we can ride on a tandem, and (b) ballot places can be returned to the pot if charity negotiations don't come to fruition.


Are you sure you can ride a tandem? I didn't think they were allowed


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

One of my colleagues reported seeing one taking part. I'd be interested in a reference to an official answer - it would seem odd (to say the least) to ban them.


----------



## NicciT (13 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> One of my colleagues reported seeing one taking part. I'd be interested in a reference to an official answer - it would seem odd (to say the least) to ban them.


I did see one - "Blind Dave" - with a sighted leader.


----------



## Snail Bait (13 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I did see one - "Blind Dave" - with a sighted leader.


Saw at least a couple and thought of you both. I saw blind dave and a lady with a prosthetic leg. Also saw a Brompton but no Titus.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

For some reason the Ts&Cs I've signed up to (which, naturally, I didn't read), don't seem to be easily accessible from the site. I suspect we may have to ask the charity concerned to confirm the position, if they're interested in the proposal.

I think @rvw might balk at getting a leg amputated or her eyes put out to get a disabled place...
(Oh, and my phone's on the blink again)


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2013)

I wonder if we'll get another sachet of Heinz salad cream in the goody bag in 2014, I've just used mine with a chicken sandwich. Luvverly.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Aug 2013)

Had mine with beetroot


----------



## rvw (14 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> For some reason the Ts&Cs I've signed up to (which, naturally, I didn't read), don't seem to be easily accessible from the site. I suspect we may have to ask the charity concerned to confirm the position, if they're interested in the proposal.
> 
> I think @rvw might balk at getting a leg amputated or her eyes put out to get a disabled place...
> (Oh, and my phone's on the blink again)


 
The general Ts&Cs don't make any mention of tandems, but they refer to the event conditions - which aren't available yet. Searching the whole site just gets a reference to "Blind Dave" in their case studies, so if they do want to exclude tandems, they're being very inefficient about it. Does anyone from this year's ride have a copy of the event conditions they could check?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Had mine with beetroot



Turns it pink don't it? It must be thirty odd years since I last had salad cream, since I went all posh, I never bothered with it. I'd forgotten how much I liked it.


----------



## JoeyB (14 Aug 2013)

Registered in the ballot this morning.


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Aug 2013)

rvw said:


> Does anyone from this year's ride have a copy of the event conditions they could check?


 
Tandems were specifically banned this year except for those with a crew containing a visually impaired rider. It wasn't stated that the rider with the worse eyesight had to be on the back.

I couldn't see any reason why tandems shouldn't have been allowed unless they were worried that they'd jam the ascent of Leith Hill and then scare the bejasus out of the rest of us on the descent.
.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Aug 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Tandems were specifically banned this year except for those with a crew containing a visually impaired rider. It wasn't stated that the rider with the worse eyesight had to be on the back.
> 
> I couldn't see any reason why tandems shouldn't have been allowed unless they were worried that they'd jam the ascent of Leith Hill and then scare the bejasus out of the rest of us on the descent.
> .


 
I believe the organisers wanted, in the inaugural year, to have as many guaranteed finishers as possible in the 9 hour limit. That's why there wasn't the same range of bikes as you might expect from a carnival type cycling event, such as the London to Brighton. They were very aware there was a pro Classic chasing us 4 hours after our start so a little more emphasis was put on fitter / serious riders over casual or party cyclists - if that makes sense. I only saw 1 tandem, and that was a Blind Dave bike, so they were made an exception. I didn't see any recumbents either. On the other hand, they also banned aero bars etc for health and safety reasons. 

In our first ballot we weren't just asked if we had completed L2B or the other event they listed this time, they wanted to know what races we had done, and what time we had done it in, it was a bit more in depth.

I think they were trying to learn as much as possible year one, and rules and regs will update and morph as years go by.


----------



## Snail Bait (14 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I believe the organisers wanted, in the inaugural year, to have as many guaranteed finishers as possible in the 9 hour limit.
> .


But they let me in and srw & rvw can kick my behind on their tandem (and probably any other bike you care to mention too).


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> But they let me in and srw & rvw can kick my behind on their tandem (and probably any other bike you care to mention too).


The organisers didn't know that ;-)


.


----------



## Spally (16 Aug 2013)

application for bliss charity has been sent off again . to raise the charity money going to not go round and ask for sponsorship, what i will do is i want to give up or at least cut down on smoking. So instead of buying a pack of ciggies every day, every other day the money will go in a box towards the charity. This way come 2014 i will have more than enough to cover the charity cost.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> application for bliss charity has been sent off again . to raise the charity money going to not go round and ask for sponsorship, what i will do is i want to give up or at least cut down on smoking. So instead of buying a pack of ciggies every day, every other day the money will go in a box towards the charity. This way come 2014 i will have more than enough to cover the charity cost.



Good plan.


----------



## Iain M Norman (16 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> i want to give up or at least cut down on smoking


 

Come on have some balls and say you ARE going to give up, not give yourself that "or cut down" get out clause.

*encouraging smile*

As Yoda said, "Do, or do not, there is no try"


----------



## Nomadski (16 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> application for bliss charity has been sent off again . to raise the charity money going to not go round and ask for sponsorship, what i will do is i want to give up or at least cut down on smoking. So instead of buying a pack of ciggies every day, every other day the money will go in a box towards the charity. This way come 2014 i will have more than enough to cover the charity cost.



Great idea, just don't forget to treat yourself as well with the money you save on cigs. 

Agree with Ian, no half measures with cigs, kick em into touch if you want to stop. This is coming from someone who smoked from 14 till I was 38 and gave up last year. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Peddling pixie (16 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> For the miles, just get miles under your belt in the next year. When you can comfortably do 60 miles you should be ok on the day to do the 100, although I am sure there will have been plenty doing over 50 for the first time last week. I would say to make it easy for yourself, get the bike out as much as time will allow.
> 
> As for the charity, bit weird imo them saying that, makes it a bit of a lottery? Charities have* guaranteed* places on offer, so wait until the ballot comes through, if you get in, you can pick any charity you want to represent, and raise as much or as little as you want. If you fail to get in, there are loads of great charities to choose from that have a place set, you just need to raise xx amount minimum for them.


Totally agree re miles, I started in feb from a. 20 mile ride start, by end of July with willing ride partners to having done 5 x 65 mile rides in the Cotswolds, made ride 100 doable, enjoyable, tho tough, you just need miles and not maybe 100 depending on where you live,


----------



## Peddling pixie (16 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Come on have some balls and say you ARE going to give up, not give yourself that "or cut down" get out clause.
> 
> *encouraging smile*
> 
> As Yoda said, "Do, or do not, there is no try"


Entered ride 100 cos my bro said would be good I got in, he didnt, I had smoked 20 a day for 25 years, this gave me the reason to give up, ok I didn't do immediately but when I did I found I flew up hills and could afford a garmin, bloody tough, but do it


----------



## Peddling pixie (16 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Memories of Leith Hill!
> 
> Nice lady on left at 6mins 58secs, that's where I got up to before I touched the wheel of a fella in front who just stopped. Nearly came off the bike, so pulled up next to the lady and ate a banana. She even took the skin away from me to chuck in bin. If shes there next year, give her a wave!



I love this cos I thought I would walk, I love the fact I cycled up, not as fast as you, but no walking!!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> I love this cos I thought I would walk, I love the fact I cycled up, not as fast as you, but no walking!!



That video wasn't me. I was doing ok till someone In front of me stopped and we touched wheels. Had a quick banana and then completed the hill. 

You did well getting up in one go, was a toughie!


----------



## Moda (17 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Opens on Monday 12th Aug
> 
> http://roadcyclinguk.com/sportive/b...n-surrey-100-to-open-on-monday-august-12.html



Not sure if its true or not but have heard that registrations have pasted the 50,000 mark!


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2013)

Was having a look at some charities last night and almost all want you to pledge £600 or more.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Was having a look at some charities last night and almost all want you to pledge £600 or more.


 


It's a form of bribery..
What ever happened to 'thanks for helping us out and we are grateful for anything you can raise'?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Was having a look at some charities last night and almost all want you to pledge £600 or more.



It's do-able though, for most people.




ianrauk said:


> It's a form of bribery..
> What ever happened to 'thanks for helping us out and we are grateful for anything you can raise'?



I agree, some I think are taking the pi$$.


----------



## Snail Bait (18 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Was having a look at some charities last night and almost all want you to pledge £600 or more.


How much of that do the charities actually get. I was told that the organisers take a cut. I did it for charity this year and had assumed that the charity got the lot. I'd be interested to know what the truth is.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> How much of that do the charities actually get. I was told that the organisers take a cut. I did it for charity this year and had assumed that the charity got the lot. I'd be interested to know what the truth is.


 

I watched a programme a few years back about the charity thing and the London Marathon. Help for Heroes pulled out because the organisers got such a wedge of it so they started organising their own events.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's a form of bribery..
> What ever happened to 'thanks for helping us out and we are grateful for anything you can raise'?


It went out when they had to pay the organisers of big events for a chance to raise money, and to get publicity.


Snail Bait said:


> How much of that do the charities actually get. I was told that the organisers take a cut. I did it for charity this year and had assumed that the charity got the lot. I'd be interested to know what the truth is.


If it was a "charity place" they will have had to buy it from the organisers - but the charity business model is that they spend money in order to get people to donate. Even if they'd got 100% of what was raised a slug of that will have been earmarked for fundraising costs.

Buying a "charity place" at an event like this (and being the first year of an untried event the places were reasonably cheap) buys the charity access to fundraisers, and publicity.

And the organising body, although it operates reasonably commercially, is itself a charity - the charity commission website reports donations of over £4m for 2012.


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> How much of that do the charities actually get. I was told that the organisers take a cut. I did it for charity this year and had assumed that the charity got the lot. I'd be interested to know what the truth is.


 
The charity does have to buy the place they have which is fair enough but it depends on how much the organisers are asking them to pay.

I read somewhere that for the London Marathon, it cost a charity £400 to buy a place, however, they were asking people to pledge £1850. They do have other costs than just the place, but £1450! I know the London Marathon is bigger and in lots of demand, but that's just an example to show some numbers.

For RideLondon, one is asking for £500 while others are asking for £750. Do the organisers charge charities different amounts? If so, why the £250 difference!

Don't get me wrong, charities need money and depend on fundraising, but there is an element of are they asking for that amount because they know people will pay it just to get a place.


----------



## Moda (18 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> It went out when they had to pay the organisers of big events for a chance to raise money, and to get publicity.
> 
> If it was a "charity place" they will have had to buy it from the organisers - but the charity business model is that they spend money in order to get people to donate. Even if they'd got 100% of what was raised a slug of that will have been earmarked for fundraising costs.
> 
> ...


 
Extremely hard to feel sorry for charities when they pay there CEO's £100,000+


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Aug 2013)

The charity I would ride for is a local one with a goal of £650 set. I was talking to someone and they told me that is just a guideline and would give the 5 places they have to the people who have pledged the most.


----------



## Stedman (19 Aug 2013)

Ok let’s try and answer some of these charity myths being discussed here.


Without a significant amount of publicity surrounding charity fundraising, politically there is no-way that this mass participation event would probably have taken place with the privilege of doing this on closed roads in the Capital and Surrey.
Arguably charities arguably subsidise ballot places as they pay far more for each of their places. I understand that this is in the region of £200.
Each charity is only allocated a limited number of places.
For London Marathon charity places, the minimum sponsorship requirement is more than twice the amount that we are being asked to raise with a RL100 average of say £750 and a LM average of £1500. The charities which I represented are potentially going to be asking us to bid for our 2014 places.
 Irrespective of whether you get a ballot or charity entry we all enjoy the benefit that the charity involvement brings to this event.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> Ok let’s try and answer some of these charity myths being discussed here.
> 
> 
> Without a significant amount of publicity surrounding charity fundraising, politically there is no-way that this mass participation event would probably have taken place with the privilege of doing this on closed roads in the Capital and Surrey.
> ...



I like this post. Are these points based on facts, personable experience or both?


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (19 Aug 2013)

Hello all. Guide Dogs have given me a charity place. I had to pledge that I would do my utmost to raise £650 plus pay the usual registration fee. I've never asked for sponsorship before, being a mostly hedonistic cyclist rather than doing anything *too* challenging, so am hoping my friends/family's goodwill will not be worn out.


----------



## Snail Bait (19 Aug 2013)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> Hello all. Guide Dogs have given me a charity place. I had to pledge that I would do my utmost to raise £650 plus pay the usual registration fee. I've never asked for sponsorship before, being a mostly hedonistic cyclist rather than doing anything *too* challenging, so am hoping my friends/family's goodwill will not be worn out.


Cool. I'll sponsor you if you add a link to your page. I did it for Guide Dogs this year but just don't feel I can go that route again for a while. I work for Government (I know - I'm sorry) so no charity matching and not allowed to put anything on my email sign-off. Raised hundreds on behalf of my ex for H4H and have done stuff for Mind, BHF and others in the past two years so that's it for me. I was just interested about the split. I don't begrudge getting my place that way. I wanted a place and I'm very glad I did it.


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (19 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Cool. I'll sponsor you if you add a link to your page. I did it for Guide Dogs this year but just don't feel I can go that route again for a while. I work for Government (I know - I'm sorry) so no charity matching and not allowed to put anything on my email sign-off. Raised hundreds on behalf of my ex for H4H and have done stuff for Mind, BHF and others in the past two years so that's it for me. I was just interested about the split. I don't begrudge getting my place that way. I wanted a place and I'm very glad I did it.


 
Thank you, that is very nice of you indeed! I haven't sorted out a link yet because it seems a bit cheeky/not quite right considering it's still a year away, but I'll put it here when I do. I work for local government, so no charity matching/putting stuff in signature here either (although I assume we're allowed to send out at least one email as a colleague did so for the London Triathlon). I'd be uncomfortable doing it too often too - I'm only ok with asking for sponsorship this time because a) I know I will genuinely find it hard and will have to put in some practice beyond my 16-mile flat commute/very occasional social ride and b) I've not asked before.

I'm feeling pretty good about doing it for Guide Dogs to be honest; I used to work with a guy with a guide dog and seeing the way they interacted together was pretty amazing.


----------



## Snail Bait (19 Aug 2013)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> Thank you, that is very nice of you indeed! I haven't sorted out a link yet because it seems a bit cheeky/not quite right considering it's still a year away, but I'll put it here when I do.


Never too early to start. My biggest mistake was not cracking on with it. The best fund raiser for me was doughnuts. Did a deal with my local bakers (none of that Crispy Creme rubbish) where I bought them for 50p each rather than 60p and sold them at work for £1. Cheapest cake in the canteen was £1.10 so people got a delicious doughnut at a good price (for central London) so minimal effort for me and everyone felt happy rather than mugged. I did one day called "donut day" where I sold 160 but got some people who bunged me an extra fiver so that one day made over £100. I also work with someone who has the most beautiful guide dog and meeting more owners and dogs immediately after the ride really made me know I'd chosen a good cause.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (19 Aug 2013)

Having stood 75m from the finish line at this years thinking I want a piece of that action I've put my name down for 2014. Fingers crossed I get a place.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Never too early to start. My biggest mistake was not cracking on with it. The best fund raiser for me was doughnuts. Did a deal with my local bakers (none of that Crispy Creme rubbish) where I bought them for 50p each rather than 60p and sold them at work for £1. Cheapest cake in the canteen was £1.10 so people got a delicious doughnut at a good price (for central London) so minimal effort for me and everyone felt happy rather than mugged. I did one day called "donut day" where I sold 160 but got some people who bunged me an extra fiver so that one day made over £100. I also work with someone who has the most beautiful guide dog and meeting more owners and dogs immediately after the ride really made me know I'd chosen a good cause.


 

My office has a lot of people that like to bake so when they bring stuff in we have all agreed to pay £1.00 for a slice of whatever. Anything we raise goes to charity.

We are a small  office that eats lots of cake


----------



## Longshot (20 Aug 2013)

The minimum donations issue is governed solely by supply and demand. They do it because they can and they know their places will get filled. I'm only entering the ballot - I won't sign up to a charity place if I'm unsuccessful.


----------



## Stedman (21 Aug 2013)

If you are possibly looking at using the charity route should your ballot application fail, then you should already be talking to favoured charity rather than sitting on your hands. With the popularity of this event now, I suspect that come February many of the better known charities are also likely to have a significant waiting list for their places.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> If you are possibly looking at using the charity route should your ballot application fail, then you should already be talking to favoured charity rather than sitting on your hands. With the popularity of this event now, I suspect that come February many of the better known charities are also likely to have a significant waiting list for their places.



You make a good point, and to this end I have applied for two charity places, and may decide to ride for one of them if my ballot is unsuccessful, however I am more likely to volunteer to be a Marshall or something for the ride, if I don't get in on the ballot.


----------



## fabregas485 (22 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> You make a good point, and to this end I have applied for two charity places, and may decide to ride for one of them if my ballot is unsuccessful, however I am more likely to volunteer to be a Marshall or something for the ride, if I don't get in on the ballot.


How would someone go about volunteering? If I am unsuccessful, I think it would be a good idea to be a marshall or something.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> How would someone go about volunteering? If I am unsuccessful, I think it would be a good idea to be a marshall or something.



If you are a member of CTC or British Cycling you could contact them. CTC emailed their members for volunteers for this years event.


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2013)

entry now closed - 80,000 have already applied,
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24016892


----------



## benb (9 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> entry now closed - 80,000 have already applied,
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24016892



Anyone know when we find out whether we are successful?


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2013)

benb said:


> Anyone know when we find out whether we are successful?


 If you read the article you would know that the answer is February


----------



## benb (9 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> If you read the article you would know that the answer is February


Well why would I do that when I have people like you to do all the work for me?


----------



## John Shingler (16 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> If you read the article you would know that the answer is February


whens that?


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2013)

John Shingler said:


> whens that?


End of winter.


----------



## John Shingler (18 Sep 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> End of winter.


ahh early may then


----------



## Leonie2 (22 Nov 2013)

I'm new to this forum, so apologies if someone has already mentioned this! I registered for a place in this ride with UNICEF earlier this evening, and have received an email which I think means I have already been given a place! I was a bit surprised they allocated me a place straight away as I have a friend who registered with Macmillan for a charity place, and was told he wouldn't find out whether he had secured a place till February. Has anyone else registered with UNICEF? If so, did you have the same experience? I'm going to ring their challenges department tomorrow/Monday to ask them to confirm, but the email basically said 'Thank You for registering'....'welcome to team Unicef'...'we will be in touch shortly with fundraising and training information'.

Thanks


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2013)

Leonie2 said:


> I'm new to this forum, so apologies if someone has already mentioned this! I registered for a place in this ride with UNICEF earlier this evening, and have received an email which I think means I have already been given a place! I was a bit surprised they allocated me a place straight away as I have a friend who registered with Macmillan for a charity place, and was told he wouldn't find out whether he had secured a place till February. Has anyone else registered with UNICEF? If so, did you have the same experience? I'm going to ring their challenges department tomorrow/Monday to ask them to confirm, but the email basically said 'Thank You for registering'....'welcome to team Unicef'...'we will be in touch shortly with fundraising and training information'.
> 
> Thanks


I would check with them. You may have registered for a paid charity place, with a minimum sponsor target. These come with added pressure as any financial shortfall will be your responsibility.
Most people on this site have entered the basic ballot, which is hugely over subscribed.


----------



## Leonie2 (22 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> I would check with them. You may have registered for a paid charity place, with a minimum sponsor target. These come with added pressure as any financial shortfall will be your responsibility.
> Most people on this site have entered the basic ballot, which is hugely over subscribed.



Thanks.
I realise that it's a paid place, I paid £50 entry fee and agreed to raise £550. I missed the public ballot which is why I went the charity route. Just didn't realise I would be given a charity place that easily (If I have!)


----------



## Ganymede (22 Nov 2013)

See my thread in Charity rides... Home Start have a few places but you need to raise £450 in sponsorship. Brilliant cause though.


----------



## Ian at fleet (25 Nov 2013)

I am also hoping to get a place, I am booked for the London Nightrider (100Km) but the Prudential Ride is top of my to do list for next year.


----------



## User33236 (15 Jan 2014)

Having both failed in last years ballot I caved and bought a place for me and the Mrs from one of the guaranteed entry sources as I'm not comfortable asking folk for charity donations.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

User33236 said:


> Having both failed in last years ballot I caved and bought a place for me and the Mrs from one of the guaranteed entry sources as I'm not comfortable asking folk for charity donations.




And how much did that cost?


----------



## User33236 (15 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> And how much did that cost?



Various prices were available dependent on the hotel you choose. We went for a 'cheap' 2 night deal in a hotel not to far from the finish and are very happy with the cost as it's not much more than we'd spend for a couple of nights in a decent central London hotel.


----------



## Nick Stone (19 Jan 2014)

I'm in and riding for a smaller charity, trainings started and working hard. Going to be good as an excuse for lots of riding to get done. Hitting up work and suppliers in a good cause, but only for bits and bobs.


----------



## Stedman (23 Jan 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> I'm in and riding for a smaller charity, trainings started and working hard. Going to be good as an excuse for lots of riding to get done. Hitting up work and suppliers in a good cause, but only for bits and bobs.


 
I have also started my training and at the moment I am concentrating on getting my weight as close to 10 stone as I can. I have a 70 mile reliability trial in two weeks’ time and
I also have a new competition bike on order.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jan 2014)

When is the ballot announced? I believe it's February but not sure of the date.


----------



## User33236 (26 Jan 2014)

Their Facebook page just says ' Beginning of February'. Guess it gives them some leeway before they can be called late.


----------



## JoeyB (26 Jan 2014)

The email you received when registering said February.


----------



## jifdave (2 Feb 2014)

Should be Monday. 

But states on site between 3rd and 15th fen by post.


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Feb 2014)

Did anyone get a letter this morning?


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2014)

Nothing yet...


----------



## cubegame (3 Feb 2014)

There was a link doing the rounds on other forums to check if you were in or not.....doesn't seem to work now though.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

Post just came!

.
.
.
.
.

Nothing.


----------



## benb (3 Feb 2014)

Will it be in the post, or email?


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2014)

Well the original registration email says we will receive an email I think....


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2014)

This is what my email says:

*Thank you for entering the ballot for the 2014 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100.

You will know if you got into this exciting new event early February 2014 by magazine, and also you will receive further confirmation via email*


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2014)

Oh, this is on the website!

*Ballot Results Announced for Prudential RideLondon
80,000 eager cyclists will be watching out for the post from tomorrow (Tuesday 4 February) to find out if they have been successful in winning a place in the second Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100*


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

*fingers crossed

I never win things though


----------



## Stu Plows (3 Feb 2014)

Yeah I read that it was coming out in the post. Fingers crossed. It’s like a competition in itself… We’ve still got to do the ride, haha!


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2014)

The odds of a ballot place must be less than 20%, but I still live in hope.
Last year they had a website that you could log on to which gave us the bad news!


----------



## jamin100 (3 Feb 2014)

You can check online if you got in or not. Follow them on Facebook and on today's post in the comments section there is a link to the registration page. If you log in through there then you can see if you've been approved or not 

Unfortunately I have not


----------



## anyuser (3 Feb 2014)

Oh dear - 'Approved', now I am going to have to do some real training.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

Link has been disabled..


----------



## jamin100 (3 Feb 2014)

Have you tried it from your phone as I know the desktop site doesn't work but a friend checked on his phone and it was working around 30 minutes ago


----------



## Speedball (3 Feb 2014)

I didn't get in. Says cancelled 

All is not lost though, hopefully got a charity place with Bowel Cancer UK


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

That worked.

.
.

Cancelled


----------



## Norry1 (3 Feb 2014)

What is the link?


----------



## DazC (3 Feb 2014)

Norry1 said:


> What is the link?



https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...sessionId&attendeeExist=1&registrationExist=1


----------



## RussellZero (3 Feb 2014)

Cant believe it - approved!


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2014)

Mine shows Cancelled :-(


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Feb 2014)

I been lazy all winter to find out I am approved... I better get started.


----------



## spooks (3 Feb 2014)

Approved! Was convinced I wouldn't get a place.


----------



## laurence (3 Feb 2014)

cancelled... dang, may have to buy a charity place from work!


----------



## Kies (3 Feb 2014)

Cancelled


----------



## musa (3 Feb 2014)

what link works to check?


----------



## GlasgowFinn (3 Feb 2014)

Cancelled :-(


----------



## Martin McNeely (3 Feb 2014)

Cancelled..


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Feb 2014)

Mines showing all my details does that mean I'm in?


----------



## Martin McNeely (3 Feb 2014)

Mines did that too but said cancelled at the top in a yellow box with a date


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Feb 2014)

Ops says cancelled, but I've got a place with AsthmaUK, so I will be hitting the pages with that


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Feb 2014)

No box but in the status bit says cancelled


----------



## musa (3 Feb 2014)

How did you check the status


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Feb 2014)

On the link above, pop in you details and they view your entry, says in there. Also says check receipt or view it's in there, like @Martin McNeely says it has yellow box on top of page


----------



## musa (4 Feb 2014)

the link that daz c posted does it not work i click view details then says united kingdom


----------



## Gareth C (4 Feb 2014)

Approved! Shame I've just moved back up north - guess a trip back is in order....


----------



## DazC (4 Feb 2014)

musa said:


> the link that daz c posted does it not work i click view details then says united kingdom



Check via your mobile browser as they have blocked it through the main site I believe if you read the ridelondon Facebook page.


----------



## jifdave (4 Feb 2014)

Between me and mates we got 2/10 entries. I was not one :-( 

Considering either a charity place or hope my cycling club can get me a place


----------



## musa (4 Feb 2014)

Thanks it worked


----------



## JoeyB (4 Feb 2014)

jifdave said:


> Between me and mates we got 2/10 entries. I was not one :-(
> 
> Considering either a charity place or hope my cycling club can get me a place



Well that supports the 20% entry rate I guess...


----------



## Kies (4 Feb 2014)

I emailed prudential asking why I hadn't got in, and they have replied saying there is no way of checking online. The status of cancelled doesn't mean your not in. 

so i will wait for the letter :fingerscrossed!!


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Feb 2014)

Where's the link for this?


----------



## jamin100 (4 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> I emailed prudential asking why I hadn't got in, and they have replied saying there is no way of checking online. The status of cancelled doesn't mean your not in.
> 
> so i will wait for the letter :fingerscrossed!!


That's probably the official line but I would say that cancelled means your not in!


----------



## Stu Plows (4 Feb 2014)

Yeah as above, link no worky


----------



## Stu Plows (4 Feb 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Yeah as above, link no worky


I apologise, it does work as mentioned above on your iPhone. Use the link on your smartphones.

Status: Cancelled


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Feb 2014)

Cancelled. At least I did it last year I suppose!!


----------



## Speedball (4 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> I emailed prudential asking why I hadn't got in, and they have replied saying there is no way of checking online. The status of cancelled doesn't mean your not in.
> 
> so i will wait for the letter :fingerscrossed!!



That's interesting. I've just asked for clarification on their Facebook page.

Could mean a lifeline for some but would be really cruel if some now think they are in and they aren't. All a bit shambolic really,


----------



## benb (4 Feb 2014)

Their website really is crap.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2014)

Just been browsing the website, it says we will all receive letters between now and the 15th saying what out result was. 

Why is there no way to view it online (I know there is, but you have to sneak your way in) this would make it a damn sight easier than having to wait for a letter which may or may not be delivered (if you don't receive one by the 15th phone 02079020212)


----------



## Longshot (4 Feb 2014)

"Cancelled". Shame. I wanted to beat last year's time.

Did anyone do the Relay last year? Do you know where the changeover points were?


----------



## laurence (4 Feb 2014)

i asked for a place from the charity i work for. they were surprised that you could see the results online as they thought the results weren't out yet. hopefully i'll get my place (and one of their limited edition cycling jerseys)


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2014)

Oh cripes, accepted

What's the prize for coming last!?!


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Oh cripes, accepted
> 
> What's the prize for coming last!?!


can you let us have the link. because i can't find it anywhere
Cheers Del..


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> can you let us have the link. because i can't find it anywhere
> Cheers Del..


https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...sessionId&attendeeExist=1&registrationExist=1

Can only open on phone though not computer


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...sessionId&attendeeExist=1&registrationExist=1
> 
> Can only open on phone though not computer



Cheers, Looks like I didnt get in, and unlike last year Ive used up my charity goodwill tokens for a while so looks like I'll be giving it a miss this year. Shame, was eager to take part in it again.

Well done to all those who got thru the ballot, your in for one hell of a ride!!!

Im now going to have a stiff drink, and try to stop my bottom lip from wobbling.


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2014)

I did not get in but my other half did


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2014)

Longshot said:


> "Cancelled". Shame. I wanted to beat last year's time.
> 
> Did anyone do the Relay last year? Do you know where the changeover points were?



I did the full ride like you, but I believe the first two changeovers were at Hampton Court, and then the top of Newlands Corner. Dunno about the final changeover point, I would imagine Dorking but cant remember.


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> I did not get in but my other half did


Does she want some company?! I expect the competition for female places was less stiff


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Does she want some company?! I expect the competition for female places was less stiff


Yes she is thinking it would be a good idea.
What sort of time are you looking to do it in?


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2014)

I think start times get allocated (nothing in post yet) so we can see what happens


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I think start times get allocated (nothing in post yet) so we can see what happens


We will have to keep in touch.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2014)

If I were to get in, is there any way I am able to change my predicted finish time by an hour. Otherwise it could get very close to me riding in the Broom Wagon


----------



## LimeBurn (5 Feb 2014)

Cancelled for me too


----------



## benb (5 Feb 2014)

No place for me. 
Thinking about getting a charity place, not sure.


----------



## User33236 (5 Feb 2014)

Showing approved for me and Mrs SG.


----------



## sleaver (5 Feb 2014)

Just a thought, but as mentioned before, could accepted/cancelled be a red herring? If you don't get in through the ballot but donate you entry fee, isn't there an opportunity in a second ballot containing a small amount of places? If so, how would they handle it? If you are "accepted" you may think your in but then it could change to cancelled and vice versa.

Ok, so there are ways around it but please don't spoil my moment of hope as I've also got "cancelled"


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

I've put it out of my mind now...maybe the magazine will surprise me but I doubt it.


----------



## Paul139 (5 Feb 2014)

Nothing for me. Cancelled on web site and still nothing in post. Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

I have 'approved' even though I didn't tick donate the fee

You did have to specify if you did it in 2013. Presumably as so massively oversubscribed, they gave priority to those who didn't?


----------



## LimeBurn (5 Feb 2014)

Just to let people know my status said cancelled last night from the link and this morning I received the magazine which got my hopes up but a letter inside says I've been unsuccessful. Gutted


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Just to let people know my status said cancelled last night from the link and this morning I received the magazine which got my hopes up but a letter inside says I've been unsuccessful. Gutted



Yeah I think everyone gets the magazine regardless...


----------



## LimeBurn (5 Feb 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Yeah I think everyone gets the magazine regardless...


Think its a different magazine though - I have 'COMMISERATIONS' in big letters on the front and a plethora of charities that want to sell me a place for £50 aslong as I raise £750 minimum for them.


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Think its a different magazine though - I have 'COMMISERATIONS' in big letters on the front and a plethora of charities that want to sell me a place for £50 aslong as I raise £750 minimum for them.



Bad times


----------



## PK99 (5 Feb 2014)

Both Mrs PK and I have places!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2014)

Everyone will receive a magazine, it just depends which one you actually receive


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2014)

Mobile site says cancelled when I review my entry, looks like I'll be buying a race licence and try and make it


----------



## JohnTCC (5 Feb 2014)

I too failed to get a place


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

I think my postman may have drowned In the rain. Nothing yet

Edit: Paperwork arrived WOOT


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Feb 2014)

I don't have a smart phone, are they sending letters out to confirm places?
Based on it would be a right pig getting to London, with no where to stay, and not really bothered about doing it anyway, i hope this mental double bluff means i will get accepted.
If not i will stay up here in gods country (yes Lancashire not Yorkshire) and ride the hills.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

Yes I got letter today

Paid up now


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Yes she is thinking it would be a good idea.
> What sort of time are you looking to do it in?


I optimistically guesstimated 6h49!


----------



## Speedball (5 Feb 2014)

Got confirmation today that I've secured a place with Bowel Cancer UK. Just the small matter of getting the Adidas Silverstone Half Marathon and the London Marathon out of the way before I concentrate on training for Ride London.


----------



## fabregas485 (5 Feb 2014)

Being a Sunday means I may have to pull out of my place...


----------



## Nomadski (5 Feb 2014)

Why @fabregas485 ? It was always a Sunday? Didn't you know before you applied?


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2014)

My other half got her letter today.


----------



## Tubbs (5 Feb 2014)

The Mr and I both got in, absolutely thrilled. I did it last year on my own so really wanted us both to do it this year, even if not actually cycling together... he's much faster than me. Currently intending to train hard though so I can keep up so you never know.


----------



## Tubbs (5 Feb 2014)

I've got the Manchester marathon, the Manchester 10k, the Great Manchester Cycle and another Manchester 10k before the London 100.... if I get through those injury free I'll be very happy, but it's the training that's awkward. :-/


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If I were to get in, is there any way I am able to change my predicted finish time by an hour. Otherwise it could get very close to me riding in the Broom Wagon


You don't need to worry. The course is quite quick and the crowd helps as well. I thought I'd be close to the limit but completed it in 7:48 so plenty of time.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Feb 2014)

Speedball said:


> Got confirmation today that I've secured a place with Bowel Cancer UK. Just the small matter of getting the Adidas Silverstone Half Marathon and the London Marathon out of the way before I concentrate on training for Ride London.


I rode for for Beating Bowel Cancer last year. They are great people who are very supportive. Dani and Gemma are very supportive.


----------



## stephenb (5 Feb 2014)

I got in. Could have "bothered" me through me oilskins!


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If I were to get in, is there any way I am able to change my predicted finish time by an hour. Otherwise it could get very close to me riding in the Broom Wagon



According to the letter, you need to be able to do the 100 in 8.5 hours, average of 11.7mph


----------



## Stephen brown (5 Feb 2014)

I'm in


----------



## DazC (5 Feb 2014)

Bah got the dreaded....commiserations!
Have now applied for a charity place, fingers crossed!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Feb 2014)

I got in , the letter came today 
Just have to get to that there London now


----------



## Nick Stone (5 Feb 2014)

Yep, charity for me got the tough look pack, now it's time to call in the accommodation favours in the big smoke, for me and wheels....... Ohhhhhh Friendssss....


----------



## Jerry Atrik (5 Feb 2014)

Yippee I'm in . Follow's 2 weeks after the E'tape .what a year . Now down to training erm ?


----------



## Speedball (5 Feb 2014)

Got home from work today to find out my wife has got in via the ballot. I think I'm more pleased for her than she is 

For anyone who is doing it for the first time, I can assure you that you'll absolutely love it. Yes there's 3 big climbs but the rest of the course is pretty flat. The atmosphere is amazing and whizzing through the streets of London with no cars is a real thrill.

If you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer them. Also @Nomadski was an absolute star last year, previewing the course and helping with local info. 

Enjoy the ride


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2014)

Gona wait for a letter and hope the online log-in was a lie as it says I am 'cancelled'. 

The reason I was worried about a Broom Wagon was as I put 5hrs as my time, I meant to put 6, but only realised afterwards what 5hrs would mean I would need to do. I guess we'll never know if I could have done it...


----------



## Speedball (5 Feb 2014)

Tubbs said:


> The Mr and I both got in, absolutely thrilled. I did it last year on my own so really wanted us both to do it this year, even if not actually cycling together... he's much faster than me. Currently intending to train hard though so I can keep up so you never know.



I'm now having this dilemma with my wife. She's thinking we'll ride together and I'm thinking, must beat last year's time


----------



## Eribiste (5 Feb 2014)

Errrm, I've got some structured training to do now. The man from Prudential says YES!!!


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Gona wait for a letter and hope the online log-in was a lie as it says I am 'cancelled'.
> 
> The reason I was worried about a Broom Wagon was as I put 5hrs as my time, I meant to put 6, but only realised afterwards what 5hrs would mean I would need to do. I guess we'll never know if I could have done it...


The time is based on a cut off time so the pro race can have a clear ride. If you put 5 hr it is likely you would get an early start so could take longer to complete the route. The broom wagon is a last resort as they also allow short cuts for the slower riders.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Feb 2014)

Speedball said:


> Got home from work today to find out my wife has got in via the ballot. I think I'm more pleased for her than she is
> 
> For anyone who is doing it for the first time, I can assure you that you'll absolutely love it. Yes there's 3 big climbs but the rest of the course is pretty flat. The atmosphere is amazing and whizzing through the streets of London with no cars is a real thrill.
> 
> ...



I'm also happy to share my experience which is largely around worrying about time limits. I needn't have worried as I had a superb day. This photo proves you don't have to be Bradley Wiggins to enjoy the event. I did ride 3,000 miles in preparation though. I may not look like an athlete but I worked hard and loved it.

Got a charity place this year so I'll be back as Arnie says.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Feb 2014)

Here is my strava ride for those looking for more info on the route

http://www.strava.com/activities/72367836


----------



## anyuser (6 Feb 2014)

My 'Approved' status was confirmed by the arrival of the Congratulations magazine yesterday 
Does anyone from last year have any advice on hotels near the start and what they did with their bicycles overnight?


----------



## Speedball (6 Feb 2014)

anyuser said:


> My 'Approved' status was confirmed by the arrival of the Congratulations magazine yesterday
> Does anyone from last year have any advice on hotels near the start and what they did with their bicycles overnight?



Congrats 

I booked the Premier Inn at Stratford back in August last year as that's very close to the start (near the big shopping centre). Worth checking to see if they have any availability.

I can also tell where not to stay. Last year stayed at the Travelodge in Ilford. Easy to get the train to the start line but the worst hotel I've ever had the "pleasure" of staying in. Built right next to a multi-story car park and any sound echoed through the whole hotel. Managed about 2 hours sleep the night before the ride so not ideal preparation!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Feb 2014)

Ive booked the Premier Inn at Docklands , its right next to the ExCel where you register , looking at a map it doesn't look to far from the start.

There seems to be plenty of rooms there


----------



## anyuser (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks Speedball, thanks Diddly. I have also booked Premier Inn Docklands and phoned reception, they said no problem taking bike into room.


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2014)

Yeah, I'm approved - I wont bother with any specific training, I know I can do the distance and I'm not in it to win it.
I'll just enjoy the day out on closed roads.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2014)

I didn't get in.
But I'm not really fussed as it meant I would have to buy a plastic hat for the ride.


----------



## Tommy2 (6 Feb 2014)

Got my commiseration letter the other day, congrats to all those that managed to get a place again this year


----------



## Longshot (6 Feb 2014)

For those of you that missed out and have cycling workmates, have a look at the Business Relay option. You only get to do 25 miles each but if you want to be a part of the day, it's an alternative.


----------



## Globalti (6 Feb 2014)

I'm in, first time. Mrs Gti has just booked a room at Premier Inn County Hall.

I've done the Cape Argus three times, that's 68 miles but in very hot windy conditions with five biggish climbs.


----------



## SquareDaff (6 Feb 2014)

anyuser said:


> My 'Approved' status was confirmed by the arrival of the Congratulations magazine yesterday
> Does anyone from last year have any advice on hotels near the start and what they did with their bicycles overnight?


I booked in right next to the exhibition centre. Made it easy to sign in on the Saturday and, if you're coming in on train, easy to get to (due to Road closures for the other events) via overhead and the LDR (which took bikes). The Greenway is nice to use on the Sunday morning to cycle to the start (about 4 miles) and acts as a great warm up.


----------



## Globalti (6 Feb 2014)

If the Argus is anything to go by (35,000 riders) we have to register and collect numbers etc. the day before, right? Can this be done at several different places or must it be at the Olympic village? We will be going down by train so will need to book the bike on the train each way. I guess taxi from Euston to County Hall Premier Inn would be better than lugging a bike on the Underground, unless I cycle and my family take the Underground. Then an early start on the Sunday morning straight up the A11 Whitechapel Road to the start?

I'm already fretting about it. Would you believe I lived in Laandon for seven years? On the Argus I always stayed at a Protea hotel on the Waterfront about 6 km from the start and 1 km from the finish, which is better after 68 hot miles.


----------



## Longshot (6 Feb 2014)

Last year we had to go to Excel on the Friday or Saturday before to register and pick up the necessary stuff. There were no alternatives.


----------



## Stephen brown (6 Feb 2014)

Longshot said:


> Last year we had to go to Excel on the Friday or Saturday before to register and pick up the necessary stuff. There were no alternatives.


I'm pretty close by (Chelmsford), but that's a mission for those travelling from afar


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2014)

It's the same with the London marathon, you have to register the day before at the Excel, which is no-where near either the start or finish of the race.


----------



## fabregas485 (6 Feb 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Why @fabregas485 ? It was always a Sunday? Didn't you know before you applied?


 My situation changed since I signed up. I can not confirm until nearer the date if I have work commitments.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Feb 2014)

Globalti said:


> I guess taxi from Euston to County Hall Premier Inn would be better than lugging a bike on the Underground, unless I cycle and my family take the Underground.


http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/bicycle-tube-map.pdf

If you wanted to catch the tube, you'd have to cross to Euston Square, and take the circle line around to westminster, as you can't bring a full sized bike on the norther line (to waterloo) 

Taxi or cycling are the better options.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Feb 2014)

Longshot said:


> Last year we had to go to Excel on the Friday or Saturday before to register and pick up the necessary stuff. There were no alternatives.



Whats actually involved in registration, do you just turn up with your confirmation slip or is ID an other stuff needed


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Feb 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Ive booked the Premier Inn at Docklands , its right next to the ExCel where you register , looking at a map it doesn't look to far from the start.
> 
> There seems to be plenty of rooms there


I stayed there last year. It is about a 5 mike ride. Fairly flat and well signposted

I recorded it on strava - http://www.strava.com/activities/72367748 I rode it very gently.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Feb 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Whats actually involved in registration, do you just turn up with your confirmation slip or is ID an other stuff needed


You get sent a registration document. You need to turn up with photo id


----------



## benb (6 Feb 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Ive booked the Premier Inn at Docklands , its right next to the ExCel where you register , looking at a map it doesn't look to far from the start.
> 
> There seems to be plenty of rooms there



I stayed at the Novotel in the same area. Took me 15 mins to cycle to the start. I'll upload the route I took if I can find it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2014)

I got the commiserations magazine this morning so no Prudential riding for me. Never mind.

I only live about 7 flat miles from the start so if there's anyone on a tight budget who doesn't mind a bit (a substantial bit!) of dust and must, they're welcome to use my spare bed for free. There's a clean shower at least. And I can guide riders to the start point and to the Excel registration point.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2014)

I didn't get in on the ballot this year either, gutted. But I have secured a charity place, so I will be doing it. Hotel booked, in fact it was booked last August.


----------



## Woo22 (7 Feb 2014)

I'm in again so looking forward to challenging last year's very sedate pace. And also not to fall off into the bushes up Leith Hill.
Hotel has been booked for months so glad I can make use of it. Watch as the room prices go sky high!


----------



## Ian at fleet (7 Feb 2014)

Morale low, still have not heard if I've got a place. Hell of the Ashdown next week (110kms), constant rain, looking doubtful for getting out on the bike weekend. Still at least the Kyle shows on in a minute.


----------



## HorTs (7 Feb 2014)

Cancelled


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (7 Feb 2014)

I'm in - my first sportive, and I can't wait. I'll be riding for Roy Castle Lung Cancer Foundation.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2014)

2wheelsgeth said:


> I'm in - my first sportive, and I can't wait. I'll be riding for Roy Castle Lung Cancer Foundation.



Good cause. I had a cup of tea, with Roy Castle, in his kitchen, about a year before he died. My mate and I were doing an anti-smoking campaign and he agreed to give us a bit of support. He was so charming.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2014)

No luck here for the second year, I got the rejection pack yesterday.


----------



## benb (7 Feb 2014)

I didn't get a place. It was so brilliant last year, so I'm pondering whether to get a charity place.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2014)

I didnt get a place either


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Feb 2014)

My daughters colleague from her Regiment got a place - he competes in Triathlons and I think he rode it last year too.


----------



## Scoop940 (7 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Morale low, still have not heard if I've got a place. Hell of the Ashdown next week (110kms), constant rain, looking doubtful for getting out on the bike weekend. Still at least the Kyle shows on in a minute.


You can check here https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...sessionId&attendeeExist=1&registrationExist=1


----------



## Ian at fleet (7 Feb 2014)

Thanks Scoop940,it tells me "Cancelled" ? having read previous post I'm not sure that means I've been unsuccessful


----------



## srw (7 Feb 2014)

Two rejections here. We're seeing if the charity we're connected to can persaude the organisers to accept a tandem. If not, then I might take up one of their two places unless they've got better offers.


----------



## Beebo (7 Feb 2014)

srw said:


> Two rejections here. We're seeing if the charity we're connected to can persaude the organisers to accept a tandem. If not, then I might take up one of their two places unless they've got better offers.


Hope this helps, I know neither of you are disabled, but you still have a chance.
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/About/FAQs.htm
After a successful trial in 2013, approximately 150 tandems will be allowed in the 2014 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100. Preference will be given to riders with a disability.
Only one rider needs to have been successful in the ballot. Entrants with a visual impairment or a disability that requires a guide rider will be charged the standard entry fee of £48 with no entry fee payable by the guide rider. When neither rider has a disability, the entry fee must be paid by both riders (ie a total cost of £96).
Tandem riders must inform the Prudential RideLondon entry team on tandems@ridelondon.co.uk that they are planning to ride on a tandem by *Thursday 20 February 2014* and before paying for their place. Tandem ballot entries will close on this date.
In the event that we receive more applications for tandems than we can accommodate, a further random ballot for the tandem places will be drawn on Tuesday 25 February to decide which tandem teams can take part. Preference will be given to riders with a disability. If unsuccessful in this tandem ballot, riders with a valid ballot entry can still participate on a regular single bicycle.
All payments for entries must be paid by *Friday 28 February.*


----------



## zizou (7 Feb 2014)

Not in this year 

May try for the BC entry but thats not open yet


----------



## srw (7 Feb 2014)

Thanks @Beebo. I'll ask the stoker (and chair of the charity concerned) to talk to her contacts, pointing out the date.


----------



## sleaver (7 Feb 2014)

I got the commiserations magazine but have got a place through Asthma UK.

If anyone is interested, this seems to be the proposed route through Surrey. Anyone know if there are any differences over last year?


----------



## anyuser (7 Feb 2014)

sleaver said:


> I got the commiserations magazine but have got a place through Asthma UK.
> 
> If anyone is interested, this seems to be the proposed route through Surrey. Anyone know if there are any differences over last year?



Do you have a link to the proposed 2014 route? i would be interested.


----------



## Beebo (7 Feb 2014)

anyuser said:


> Do you have a link to the proposed 2014 route? i would be interested.


 http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Route.htmI
I thik the route is the same as last year.


----------



## anyuser (7 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Route.htmI
> I thik the route is the same as last year.



Ok I have last year's route and I think it will be the same too.


----------



## sleaver (7 Feb 2014)

anyuser said:


> Do you have a link to the proposed 2014 route? i would be interested.


It is always good to put the link you reference 

He is the link although Beebo has since posted one. Mine is only the Surrey section though.

http://mycouncil.surreycc.gov.uk/documents/s10545/item 6B - PRL-S - Annex 1 - Cycle route plan.pdf


----------



## Ian at fleet (7 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Morale low, still have not heard if I've got a place. Hell of the Ashdown next week (110kms), constant rain, looking doubtful for getting out on the bike weekend. Still at least the Kyle shows on in a minute.



Got a place!


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Feb 2014)

I got my rejection pack today, so it's confirmed that I'm out, The rain jacket seems to be pretty good though


----------



## JoeyB (7 Feb 2014)

I'm officially out now...got the mag.

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2014)

I've booked myself a ropey hotel a mile away (although might try to stay with a friend close by) and I have registered to ride for Water Aid, which is the charity I picked when I first registered

They look to still have places if anyone wants to ride - £50 entrance and £550 to raise I think


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2014)

I seem to have managed to get two charity places! I'm going to have to let one of them down. Bugger. I'm really looking forward to doing it again this year, it was fab last year.


----------



## Nick Stone (7 Feb 2014)

sleaver said:


> I got the commiserations magazine but have got a place through Asthma UK.
> 
> If anyone is interested, this seems to be the proposed route through Surrey. Anyone know if there are any differences over last year?




Aha another Asthma UK rider as well.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Feb 2014)

sleaver said:


> It is always good to put the link you reference
> 
> He is the link although Beebo has since posted one. Mine is only the Surrey section though.
> 
> http://mycouncil.surreycc.gov.uk/documents/s10545/item 6B - PRL-S - Annex 1 - Cycle route plan.pdf


I posted my strava link to last year's ride a few pages back. I think it's the same route.


----------



## Kies (7 Feb 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I'm officially out now...got the mag.
> 
> Onwards and upwards...



Yep me to :-(

I will go for my own century ride that day


----------



## Ian at fleet (8 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Got a place!



Sorry should have wrote got rejected! very disappointed, how to ruin the weekend before it's even started.


----------



## Norry1 (8 Feb 2014)

I was rejected - but I've just signed up with WaterAid so I'll be there


----------



## oldgreyandslow (8 Feb 2014)

Rejected here too, I wonder if they rejected those that did it last year straight away? I am not going to go down the charity place route, I got in through the ballot last year and rode for Mind anyway but only managed to raise £320, they want £650 and there's no way I'll manage to raise that amount.

I'll have to find an alternative event to inspire me this year, it's very dissapointing


----------



## Norry1 (8 Feb 2014)

WaterAid is £550


----------



## geekinaseat (8 Feb 2014)

First time applicant - Rejected!


----------



## philk56 (8 Feb 2014)

Rejected for second time...


----------



## oiljam (8 Feb 2014)

Failed. Miserably. Both me and the wife


----------



## oldgreyandslow (9 Feb 2014)

I am doing this instead 
http://www.action.org.uk/surrey_100


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Feb 2014)

I'm not really that disappointed because of the numbers of applicants i didnt think i would get in.

There are countless other 100 mile rides this year so i might do one of them instead.

Forgot i had initially donated my entry fee to the london marathon charitable trust so it was a bit of a surprise to receive a nice cycling jacket.


----------



## CycleSam (9 Feb 2014)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I am doing this instead
> http://www.action.org.uk/surrey_100



That sounds good i live in surrey so this ideal, have you done it before? Looks harder than the London ride 100 (more hills). I assume this is not on closed roads though.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Feb 2014)

Anyone looking for a hotel, the Travelodge in Stratford still has rooms. Just booked a room for 9th to 11th Aug for £150. The Saturday night was £111 with Sunday being just £39.

Last year I stayed in the Premier Inn at Excel that was great but I had a 5 mile ride to get to Olympic Park.


----------



## lozcs (9 Feb 2014)

Three friends and myself...

2013 - 2 friends rejected, I was accepted
2014 - all rejected..

;-(


----------



## Ian at fleet (10 Feb 2014)

Applying for a charity place, can you apply for more than one? incase one of the charities turns me down?


----------



## Beebo (10 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Applying for a charity place, can you apply for more than one? incase one of the charities turns me down?


 You can apply for as many as you like, but what would you do if more than one accepted you?


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Applying for a charity place, can you apply for more than one? incase one of the charities turns me down?





Beebo said:


> You can apply for as many as you like, but what would you do if more than one accepted you?



I did and I got in with two. I had to to tell one of them I was not available after all.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> Aha another Asthma UK rider as well.


I had asthma when I was a kid and was on daily medication so thought it would be a good charity to ride for as I have a connection to it through asthma.


----------



## laurence (10 Feb 2014)

i'm part of team British Red Cross!

better start training


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Feb 2014)

sleaver said:


> I had asthma when I was a kid and was on daily medication so thought it would be a good charity to ride for as I have a connection to it through asthma.


My sister has it and still uses inhalers. I was told by the doc many years ago that I am mildly asthamtic, though not enough to require medication.


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Feb 2014)

Just realised - today is 6 months to the 2014 RideLondon 100. 

Here is the ride profile.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Feb 2014)

I had a look on the Garmin site and the ride doesn't seem to appear on there as a DL . Im not doing the ride but wouldn't mind having it on the Garmin if anyone has it logged ?


----------



## The Jogger (10 Feb 2014)

I was rejected, phew.........


----------



## jefmcg (10 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I had a look on the Garmin site and the ride doesn't seem to appear on there as a DL . Im not doing the ride but wouldn't mind having it on the Garmin if anyone has it logged ?


I'm taking an interest because my buddy @vickster is doing it.

http://static.garmincdn.com/shared/uk/custom/ridelondon/downloads/training.zip seems to contain the course GPX

(link from http://www.garmin.com/uk/ridelondon - I uploaded it to http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2228621 to see it)


----------



## Nick Stone (10 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> My sister has it and still uses inhalers. I was told by the doc many years ago that I am mildly asthamtic, though not enough to require medication.





sleaver said:


> I had asthma when I was a kid and was on daily medication so thought it would be a good charity to ride for as I have a connection to it through asthma.




I have mildly, but controlled and it looks like my little boy has, as he has had a few problems but they won't give full diagnosis yet, but it's looking like it is. This is the first time I've even remotely thought of doing anything like this for charity, so I intend not to mess it up. Did a ride on Saturday that nearly finished me off, hills, hills and more hills......so more training required but I will be Asthma shirt spotting...


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Feb 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/72367836

Here is my logged ride from last year


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I'm taking an interest because my buddy @vickster is doing it.
> 
> http://static.garmincdn.com/shared/uk/custom/ridelondon/downloads/training.zip seems to contain the course GPX
> 
> (link from http://www.garmin.com/uk/ridelondon - I uploaded it to http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2228621 to see it)


I'll need help putting this on my as yet unused and still boxed 800


----------



## Ian at fleet (11 Feb 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Applying for a charity place, can you apply for more than one? incase one of the charities turns me down?


 Looks like I will get a charity place after all, pancreatic cancer charity, my dad is very lucky to be one of the 20% who survive this cancer. Its the one that got Roger Lloyd Pack (Trigger). I should have bought a charity place from the get go, I was going to approach this charity anyway. So alls well that ends well.


----------



## azir (11 Feb 2014)

Rejected - sad times! My dad, my brother and I were all first time applicants and we had a range of time estimates but none of us got in - bah! My dad has since suggested that we all ride one of the Yorkshire stages of the TdF instead though, so it's all good really  Although I've forgotten what hills look like since moving to that there London...


----------



## Beebo (11 Feb 2014)

I have now paid my £48, and looking forward to it, having reviewed my on line entry, it appaers that I may have told them a little white lie!
I said my expected time would be 5h 19mins - I dont have a hope of getting round that quick unless I drop 2 stone, and buy a carbon fibre racing bike.
What with closed roads and riding in groups I would hope to get a rolling speed of 17mph, but 19mph will be pushing it!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (11 Feb 2014)

CycleSam said:


> That sounds good i live in surrey so this ideal, have you done it before? Looks harder than the London ride 100 (more hills). I assume this is not on closed roads though.


Not done it before, it does look a bit more hilly and no closed roads but most sportives aren't on closed roads, it won't be the same buzz but still a good ride I think


----------



## sleaver (11 Feb 2014)

Does anyone know what happens with Charity's and expected finishing times? Do we have to fill in something separate at a later date?


----------



## rvw (12 Feb 2014)

Two places, hopefully on a tandem, for me and srw, for the Children's Cancer and Leukaemia Group. We have to wait until the end of April to see if the tandem places are oversubscribed, so fingers crossed.

I think they may still have a third place, if anyone's looking...


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Feb 2014)

sleaver said:


> Does anyone know what happens with Charity's and expected finishing times? Do we have to fill in something separate at a later date?


Yes. You will be asked to complete an entry with an estimated completion time.


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> I have now paid my £48, and looking forward to it, having reviewed my on line entry, it appaers that I may have told them a little white lie!
> I said my expected time would be 5h 19mins - I dont have a hope of getting round that quick unless I drop 2 stone, and buy a carbon fibre racing bike.
> What with closed roads and riding in groups I would hope to get a rolling speed of 17mph, but 19mph will be pushing it!


I think a lot of people will have been optimistic with their times this year with the hope of getting an earlier start time.


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2014)

I thought you get a later start if you give a shorter time to complete, so you are more likely to complete in the time limit? Or have I got that wrong?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I'll need help putting this on my as yet unused and still boxed 800



If you have never used it watch this from the Ride with GPS guys , very interesting and useful especially the bit about after you have loaded the route, you need to go into the settings and change the "Turn Guidence" from off to ON , this enables the turn by turn car sat nav type guidance, rather than just a line on the screen.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APW2DNOXPvs&list=PLx8WX9qbbZ_J0HcZw_71X-5EYhic7ZvaY&index=2


----------



## Beebo (12 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I thought you get a later start if you give a shorter time to complete, so you are more likely to complete in the time limit? Or have I got that wrong?


Faster riders start earlier to avoid the need to overtake slower ones.


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I thought you get a later start if you give a shorter time to complete, so you are more likely to complete in the time limit? Or have I got that wrong?


The faster riders start first. The time limit is from the last start time (8:30 I think last year) to the cut off to finish (5pm I think). If you get an earlier start you still have until 5pm. The cut off is not based on your start time.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Feb 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> If you have never used it watch this from the Ride with GPS guys , very interesting and useful especially the bit about after you have loaded the route, you need to go into the settings and change the "Turn Guidence" from off to ON , this enables the turn by turn car sat nav type guidance, rather than just a line on the screen.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APW2DNOXPvs&list=PLx8WX9qbbZ_J0HcZw_71X-5EYhic7ZvaY&index=2



That's 45 mins long  Just find an 11 year old and ask them to set it up .


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> The faster riders start first. The time limit is from the last start time (8:30 I think last year) to the cut off to finish (5pm I think). If you get an earlier start you still have until 5pm. The cut off is not based on your start time.


That still seems silly but hey


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> That still seems silly but hey


So the faster riders get longer to do it, is that right?


----------



## zizou (13 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> I have now paid my £48, and looking forward to it, having reviewed my on line entry, it appaers that I may have told them a little white lie!
> I said my expected time would be 5h 19mins - I dont have a hope of getting round that quick unless I drop 2 stone, and buy a carbon fibre racing bike.
> What with closed roads and riding in groups I would hope to get a rolling speed of 17mph, but 19mph will be pushing it!



Depends on what you are capable of just now but i wouldnt rule out 19mph

Alot of people (myself included) took huge amounts of time off even their most optimistic target.


----------



## zizou (13 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> That still seems silly but hey



It is a safety thing rather than just about clearing the course - it wouldnt be a good idea having big groups hammering along and having to overtake thousands of riders going considerably slower.


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2014)

zizou said:


> Depends on what you are capable of just now but i wouldnt rule out 19mph
> 
> Alot of people (myself included) took huge amounts of time off even their most optimistic target.


Thanks,
I am hoping that the closed roads and group riding make a big difference? If I can get myself into a group of say 20 riders, then I can hopefully keep in the bunch and benefit that way.
I think it's quite a flat route with just a few big climbs.


----------



## Nicola_104 (13 Feb 2014)

Hi

If anyone's looking for a space - my charity - The National Osteoporosis Society has some available at: http://www.nos.org.uk/page.aspx?pid=1335 - their going fast though!

Nic


----------



## zizou (13 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> Thanks,
> I am hoping that the closed roads and group riding make a big difference? If I can get myself into a group of say 20 riders, then I can hopefully keep in the bunch and benefit that way.
> I think it's quite a flat route with just a few big climbs.



Yeah it makes a huge difference. Generally the closed road and large groups at Ride London (andr events like the Etape Caledonia) add about 2mph on to what id expect to be able to manage on the same course on a fast club run and about 4-5mph more than i would do solo. 

Although in saying that it is a bit of a balancing act as it is easy to get caught up with the atmosphere and try a bit too hard to keep up with a fast group. There are times when it will pay off digging in deep to stay with a good group but if you are having to dig deep to keep up on the flat then often it is best to ease up a bit and wait until another group comes along - there wont be a shortage of them.

It is all well and good saying dont get caught up in the excitment - it is easier said than done and I've not managed it yet


----------



## Stedman (14 Feb 2014)

zizou said:


> Yeah it makes a huge difference. Generally the closed road and large groups at Ride London (andr events like the Etape Caledonia) add about 2mph on to what id expect to be able to manage on the same course on a fast club run and about 4-5mph more than i would do solo.
> 
> Although in saying that it is a bit of a balancing act as it is easy to get caught up with the atmosphere and try a bit too hard to keep up with a fast group. There are times when it will pay off digging in deep to stay with a good group but if you are having to dig deep to keep up on the flat then often it is best to ease up a bit and wait until another group comes along - there wont be a shortage of them.
> 
> It is all well and good saying dont get caught up in the excitment - it is easier said than done and I've not managed it yet


Last year I saw a lot of fast inexperienced riders and three bad crashes which arguably were down to riders without the necessary competence to ride tidy and fast within a group.


Two of the crashes were down to wheels being clipped on fast up-hill sections where riders have climbed onto their peddles, stalling their bike and allowing their back wheel to be dropped onto the front wheel of the following bike. The following rider also has also not anticipated the likelihood of this happening. The third accident happened on Wimbledon Hill where a rider simply moved six foot sideways to avoid a traffic island at the last moment and took out about 10 riders!


All of these accidents occurred due to the lack the necessary group riding experience and the necessary skills could easily been learnt in a handful of club chaingang rides.


Also if you are with a group which gets too big, the danger is that the speed of the group becomes more erratic making harder to keep up.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Feb 2014)

Stedman, are you doing it this year?


----------



## Longshot (14 Feb 2014)

I did the RL100 much quicker than I expected last year despite the fact that I rode it pretty much solo.


----------



## Common Rail (14 Feb 2014)

Hi, from a near-newbie.

I've been away for a couple of weeks. Got home to find I didn't get through on the original ballot

........ but made it as one of "the lucky 1000 winners of the bequest draw". Bluff called.

First things first (with this weather): Turbo trainer and a new bike. Suggestons welcome!!


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2014)

Common Rail said:


> First things first (with this weather): Turbo trainer and a new bike. Suggestons welcome!!


This weather wont last forever, forget the turbo, just get riding. Lighter days are not far away now.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> This weather wont last forever, forget the turbo, just get riding. Lighter days are not far away now.




This ^^^^


----------



## Stedman (15 Feb 2014)

Norry1 said:


> Stedman, are you doing it this year?


Yes, I have a special charity place again! Also going to do the Tommy Godwin 205 mile Challenge.

I have already started my training and I have now got my weight down to 10st 3lbs which is half a stone lighter than when I rode the event last year.


----------



## SotonCyclist (18 Feb 2014)

Charity Place sorted for BHF, managed to book the Travelodge in Walthamstow for £40. 4 miles from QEOP so a nice warm up.

Did many people have any issues with their bikes and storing them at the hotels they were staying in last year?


----------



## Stedman (18 Feb 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> Charity Place sorted for BHF, managed to book the Travelodge in Walthamstow for £40. 4 miles from QEOP so a nice warm up.
> 
> Did many people have any issues with their bikes and storing them at the hotels they were staying in last year?


No my hotel permitted bikes in the rooms and they also let us leave packed bags behind in the rooms for collection from reception later. They also gave us a packed breakfast and let us shower and get changed after the ride.


----------



## SotonCyclist (18 Feb 2014)

Stedman said:


> No my hotel permitted bikes in the rooms and they also let us leave packed bags behind in the rooms for collection from reception later. They also gave us a packed breakfast and let us shower and get changed after the ride.


 
Cheers mate, i'll contact the hotel but I didn think there would be an issue.


----------



## User33236 (18 Feb 2014)

Planing a bit ahead here but as I am looking at new wheels at the moment my thoughts are now turning to what tyre I should fit for such an event?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2014)

User33236 said:


> Planing a bit ahead here but as I am looking at new wheels at the moment my thoughts are now turning to what tyre I should fit for such an event?



I would imagine the same tyres that are on the bike already, as long as they are in good condition.


----------



## User33236 (19 Feb 2014)

CarlP said:


> I would imagine the same tyres that are on the bike already, as long as they are in good condition.


I tend to keep heavier tyres with half decent p* protection on due to the state of the roads round Manchester. Would hope the roads on the route would be a bit better


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2014)

User33236 said:


> I tend to keep heavier tyres with half decent p* protection on due to the state of the roads round Manchester. Would hope the roads on the route would be a bit better



I doubt it, I got two punctures last year when I did the RLS100.


----------



## Beebo (19 Feb 2014)

User33236 said:


> Would hope the roads on the route would be a bit better


Half the ride is on main roads into and out of London, the other half is on Surrey lanes, I'm not sure which is worse!
I would hope that the winter pot holes would have been patched up by August, but dont expect silky smooth tarmac.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> Half the ride is on main roads into and out of London, the other half is on Surrey lanes, I'm not sure which is worse!
> I would hope that the winter pot holes would have been patched up by August, but dont expect silky smooth tarmac.



Good luck with patched pot holes. One of my flats was hitting a pot hole a 35mph riding down Leith Hill. I was most vexed I can tell you.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

CarlP said:


> Good luck with patched pot holes. One of my flats was hitting a pot hole a 35mph riding down Leith Hill. I was most vexed I can tell you.




Climbed Leith Hill a few weeks back, the tarmac was not great.
@User33236 , just use what ever tyres you are using now,


----------



## Longshot (19 Feb 2014)

The road surfaces around the Surrey Hills have never been great but this winter has pretty much killed them. Care needs to be taken on these roads, especially on the faster descents.


----------



## Nick Stone (19 Feb 2014)

Sounds like new brake pads needed on all accounts keep my sweet self out of trouble


----------



## kedab (21 Feb 2014)

evening CC'ers! i have been away again. i have missed you. i should not leave it so long...i am in RL100 again this summer and this time through the ballot! Woohoo! I am still riding for GOSHCC and raising as much money as possible but it'll be a slightly less fraught run up to the event without having to raise the 750 quid...cannae wait


----------



## Andy500 (26 Feb 2014)

I've been successful through the ballot both last year and again this. Going to be riding for macmillan. But also applied and been successful on the tandem ballot so will be doing this years RL100 with the better half on our tandem. Hopefully will be able to raise extra funds for macmillan with both of us pushing for sponsorship.


----------



## Ladep Rewop (26 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Climbed Leith Hill a few weeks back, the tarmac was not great.
> @User33236 , just use what ever tyres you are using now,


 Forget Leith Hill if plotting your own course, just carry on round the Ockley road, recently resurfaced, right onto Holmbury road then right up Tanhurst lane, used to be the worst road in Surry but again resurfaced and now silky smooth, bring you out near the top of Leith hill and is a better climb anyway IMO .


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2014)

Apparently there's a ballot for charity tandem places in a month or so. In the meantime, we sit and wait.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2014)

I have just confirmed my charity place. I'm riding for DEBRA.


----------



## jifdave (28 Feb 2014)

last day to pay today..... 5pm cut off.

last year 3,000 people either didnt pay or turn up..... which is terrible


----------



## sleaver (28 Feb 2014)

My place has been confirmed by Asthma UK, but do charity's ask for a predicted finish time at some point as I can't remember being asked for one yet. Unless the time will be taken from my failed ballot entry.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Mar 2014)

Sleaver - my charity (WaterAid) sent me an email last week with a link to do my formal entry. This looked like the standard RideLondon entry form and yes it does ask for estimated time.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2014)

jifdave said:


> last day to pay today..... 5pm cut off.
> 
> last year 3,000 people either didnt pay or turn up..... which is terrible


It may be that non payers lose their spot and it is reallocated? On the non turning up, things do happen in life which mean it may not be possible to ride, and not know that far in advance. I may not be able to ride after the surgery on my leg, but I won't be cancelling unless expressly forbidden by the consultant for some reason


----------



## User33236 (1 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> I may not be able to ride after the surgery on my leg, but I won't be cancelling unless expressly forbidden by the consultant for some reason


Hope it's not the case. My Mrs got told by her consultant NEVER to run again but do more swimming & cycling. She now does the odd triathlon mixed in with the marathons lol.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2014)

I don't think he'll ban me forever, although he'll think I am daft due to cause of injury, it'll more be the timescale to August 10


----------



## jifdave (1 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> On the non turning up, things do happen in life which mean it may not be possible to ride, and not know that far in advance. I may not be able to ride after the surgery on my leg, but I won't be cancelling unless expressly forbidden by the consultant for some reason



entirely possible but 3000 not knowing is highly unlikely.....

good luck with your rehab though its a great ride, hearing the rush of so many tyres on the road without a bus trying to run you over is amazing


----------



## spenno37 (1 Mar 2014)

got my place threw help the hospice. 50 to sign up and raise 750. bring on the training


----------



## FLYSPLAT (7 Mar 2014)

Secured my ride through National Autistic Society on condition that I raise £700 (already done).
I'm riding in memory of my son who died age 20 last year.


----------



## spenno37 (7 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss fly. Lost my mum and dad last year.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (11 Mar 2014)

FLYSPLAT said:


> Secured my ride through National Autistic Society on condition that I raise £700 (already done).
> I'm riding in memory of my son who died age 20 last year.


Sad loss,no parent should ever bury their children.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Mar 2014)

Hey peeps, I did the RL100 last year, was a blast. Rode for Sue Ryder Care and raised over £700 smackeroonies. I rode in memory of my mother in law - Sue Ryder took care of her. This year I missed out on the ballot but already agreed to ride for The Lymphoma Society as my father in law had / has this illness. Have scanned through some of the threads and would like to offer some of my experiences:

Training - I kept a log / blog of all my training and used Strava to gauge how I was doing. I literally did 1000's of miles from Jan-August in preparation. I probably overdid it to be fair, but it did mean that on the day, I got to enjoy the whole thing without feeling terrible. Finished in 5:40 something. Could have been quicker but I stopped for tea and cake on Boxhill because It was there! When I applied, I nervously said I would be 7 hours.

I got up at 4 am, and drove from Twyford, Berks, along the M4, into London, over a bridge (lucky it was open) to Surrey Quays car park - was EASY PEASY!!!! The ride to the part took 20 minutes, was ace, though some of the tunnels were a bit scary.

I was in one of the last groups to set of, having put my finish at the 7 hours. Annoyingly, by the time some of the hills started to come up I was passing volumes of slower riders. I felt very sorry for them, but also wondered why they had started before me. More my mistake than theirs i'm sure.

I saw, and was nearly taken out by one accident where a guy did a loud burp up a steep hill, people laughed (me included) the burper looked back at those laughing, and clipped a wheel in-front, sending two or three over sideways - Don't be distracted for a moment! It was a close call.

I was riding solo, I tailgated when I needed a break (much to the annoyance of some other riders). In the last 40 miles I found myself with a group similar speed riders and a rapport started to form, it was great.

I remembered to eat and drink all the time - so easy to get caught up in the atmosphere and forget a basic thing - you are burning calories big time and need to replenish constantly. I had some SiS drinks and High5 bars and some "normal" food like flapjack and a banana (not much use to be honest).

Finishing on the Mall is one of the most emotional and memorable things I have ever done, I hope you all get to experience it.

I had no punctures, no mechanicals, no crashes.

For 2014, I hope to get a better time and enjoy the day all over again. I'll be more confident and even fitter. I'm doing the Dragon Ride in June also.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2014)

The route has been released, a few slight changes from last year. The good news for me is that this year it goes through Oxshott instead of Cobham, as it did in 2012. My parents live in Oxshott so they can have a great view.
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Page14359.aspx


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> The route has been released, a few slight changes from last year. The good news for me is that this year it goes through Oxshott instead of Cobham, as it did in 2012. My parents live in Oxshott so they can have a great view.
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Page14359.aspx




Think I might organise a Cycle Chat version of the ride.


----------



## Readgeoff (24 Mar 2014)

Have signed up to do this for the first time this year for Terrence Higgins Trust. I do 4 rides a week of c17.5 miles each and have started to add weekend longer rides. 30 miles two weekends ago and 40 miles this weekend.

I live very near the route at Walton on Thames so can get out and practice the sections in the Surrey Hills. The 40 miles this weekend started at Walton Bridge and headed out along the route to the A25 (there is a 4 miles climb up to the A25 which is not what you need as you approach Newlands) and then up the climb to Newlands Corner. The mid section of this climb is fairly steep (10%ish i think and i was in my lowest gear doing 6.5mph) and gets you breathing fast but its a fairly short amount of pain as long as you keep the legs spinning. My lowest gear (currently) is 36/25 and so am getting a 28 put on the back in the next few weeks to help me get up the 15% sections on Leith Hill so we missed that section out and headed to Dorking along the A25 east (that is a category 5 hill on it for those that think its flat - its not) before routing back through leather head to Cobham and home. 40 miles in 2hr 21 minutes which is just over 17mph pace (three of us riding) and 1550ft of climbing so quite happy with progress and also pleased that Newlands Corner is already under my belt this far out from the actual day. Leith concerns me - i went and drove up it a week ago and there are 5 separate sections that kick up to 10-15% and with 55 miles in my legs that is going to be challenging on the day. Once I get the 28 cassette on the back will add this into my training route giving me a 50 mile circuit including the two hardest sections. As we get nearer the day I can add in box hill but am not too concerned with that one.


----------



## Readgeoff (24 Mar 2014)

I also need to go check out this hill in Wimbledon at 90 miles that everyone said was a bit of a shocker. I think I've ridden it before (many years ago) but want to be prepared for it.


----------



## zizou (24 Mar 2014)

Readgeoff said:


> I also need to go check out this hill in Wimbledon at 90 miles that everyone said was a bit of a shocker. I think I've ridden it before (many years ago) but want to be prepared for it.



The hill itself isnt too bad its all about the fast 90 miles beforehand.

Actually i suspect that if it had been at the start of the ride when my legs were fresh id even have remembered it afterwards!


----------



## Readgeoff (24 Mar 2014)

Just checked the Wimbledon hill out on google street view. The hill in question is called Wimbledon Hill Road and the hill part is on the A219 road from Woodside to Belvedere Rd. Its 0.2 miles long and I walked up it to go to Wimbledon Tennis last year and its not that steep - probably on par with the small climb in Richmond park on the way out of London. Obviously with 90 miles in the legs it may be a bit more challenging but ordinarily this shouldn't present an issue for anyone who has been training to get up Leith, Newlands and Box etc. Knowing it is there and preparing for it psychologically is half the battle I suspect.


----------



## Rooster1 (25 Mar 2014)

Readgeoff said:


> Have signed up to do this for the first time this year for Terrence Higgins Trust. I do 4 rides a week of c17.5 miles each and have started to add weekend longer rides. 30 miles two weekends ago and 40 miles this weekend.
> 
> I live very near the route at Walton on Thames so can get out and practice the sections in the Surrey Hills. The 40 miles this weekend started at Walton Bridge and headed out along the route to the A25 (there is a 4 miles climb up to the A25 which is not what you need as you approach Newlands) and then up the climb to Newlands Corner. The mid section of this climb is fairly steep (10%ish i think and i was in my lowest gear doing 6.5mph) and gets you breathing fast but its a fairly short amount of pain as long as you keep the legs spinning. My lowest gear (currently) is 36/25 and so am getting a 28 put on the back in the next few weeks to help me get up the 15% sections on Leith Hill so we missed that section out and headed to Dorking along the A25 east (that is a category 5 hill on it for those that think its flat - its not) before routing back through leather head to Cobham and home. 40 miles in 2hr 21 minutes which is just over 17mph pace (three of us riding) and 1550ft of climbing so quite happy with progress and also pleased that Newlands Corner is already under my belt this far out from the actual day. Leith concerns me - i went and drove up it a week ago and there are 5 separate sections that kick up to 10-15% and with 55 miles in my legs that is going to be challenging on the day. Once I get the 28 cassette on the back will add this into my training route giving me a 50 mile circuit including the two hardest sections. As we get nearer the day I can add in box hill but am not too concerned with that one.



Leith Hill, or Lethal as it is also called was a bit of a shocker, I saw a few people go sideways unfortunately, it was not just the steepness but also the fact you don't have alot of room to manoeuvre with the other cyclists around. I was really pleased to make it without stopping. The thing about Leith Hill is it seems to just go on forever. All I can say is keep practising hills, go find them, conquer them. I was running a triple crankset up-front so I guess I had it easy!


----------



## Longshot (25 Mar 2014)

Richard Lawrence said:


> Leith Hill, or Lethal as it is also called was a bit of a shocker, I saw a few people go sideways unfortunately, it was not just the steepness but also the fact you don't have alot of room to manoeuvre with the other cyclists around. I was really pleased to make it without stopping. The thing about Leith Hill is it seems to just go on forever. All I can say is keep practising hills, go find them, conquer them. I was running a triple crankset up-front so I guess I had it easy!



I was particularly impressed by the bloke in front of me who stopped, climbed off his bike and turned it sideways to walk to the roadside making me stop in the process - just what you need halfway up Leith Hill  It was by far the most crowded section of the ride.

The Wimbledon hill is fine, just caught a lot of people out as they were beginning to relax and think of The Mall.


----------



## procel (25 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> The route has been released, a few slight changes from last year. The good news for me is that this year it goes through Oxshott instead of Cobham, as it did in 2012. My parents live in Oxshott so they can have a great view.
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Page14359.aspx



The pro-ride looks substantially different but the only difference I can see on the 100 is that it cuts a corner off in not going via Cobham. Is it still 100 mi?


----------



## benb (25 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> The route has been released, a few slight changes from last year. The good news for me is that this year it goes through Oxshott instead of Cobham, as it did in 2012. My parents live in Oxshott so they can have a great view.
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Page14359.aspx



Er, last year (2013) was the first year they've done it.
Unless you mean compared to the 2012 Olympic route.


----------



## Beebo (25 Mar 2014)

benb said:


> Er, last year (2013) was the first year they've done it.
> Unless you mean compared to the 2012 Olympic route.


 yep that's what i meant, but without the 5 laps of box hill!!


----------



## benb (25 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> yep that's what i meant, but without the 5 laps of box hill!!



You mean you're not planning to do a couple of extra loops?


----------



## Stedman (27 Mar 2014)

Readgeoff said:


> Have signed up to do this for the first time this year for Terrence Higgins Trust. I do 4 rides a week of c17.5 miles each and have started to add weekend longer rides. 30 miles two weekends ago and 40 miles this weekend.
> 
> I live very near the route at Walton on Thames so can get out and practice the sections in the Surrey Hills. The 40 miles this weekend started at Walton Bridge and headed out along the route to the A25 (there is a 4 miles climb up to the A25 which is not what you need as you approach Newlands) and then up the climb to Newlands Corner. The mid section of this climb is fairly steep (10%ish i think and i was in my lowest gear doing 6.5mph) and gets you breathing fast but its a fairly short amount of pain as long as you keep the legs spinning. My lowest gear (currently) is 36/25 and so am getting a 28 put on the back in the next few weeks to help me get up the 15% sections on Leith Hill so we missed that section out and headed to Dorking along the A25 east (that is a category 5 hill on it for those that think its flat - its not) before routing back through leather head to Cobham and home. 40 miles in 2hr 21 minutes which is just over 17mph pace (three of us riding) and 1550ft of climbing so quite happy with progress and also pleased that Newlands Corner is already under my belt this far out from the actual day. Leith concerns me - i went and drove up it a week ago and there are 5 separate sections that kick up to 10-15% and with 55 miles in my legs that is going to be challenging on the day. Once I get the 28 cassette on the back will add this into my training route giving me a 50 mile circuit including the two hardest sections. As we get nearer the day I can add in box hill but am not too concerned with that one.


I did the this event last year and back in March then, as I was down attending a meeting, I specifically did a recky on both Leith and Box Hill which is well worth doing so that you get a feel for both the gears and strategy which you are going to later adopt. By doing this I also found that the standard 53/38 chain-rings and 23-11 cassette on my competition bike was sufficient for this.


On the day, because of the initial fast pace, I found the lactic acid first kicking in at Newlands Corner where I found it difficult to stand on the peddles without my legs locking up with cramp! After that I needed to ease up and change my cycling style in order to keep my legs moving smoothly.


To summarise the notable hills on the course:


· Richmond Park, longish (slight) up-hill gradient type hill and nothing to worry about. My RL100 hill score of the day 2-3/10

· Newlands, Medium gradient and medium length hill, but it is a steady gradient. 6/10

· Leith Hill, moderate gradient for 2/3rds and then it starts to bite with a series of ramps and even when you think that you have got to the top, it ramps up again! 10/10 as this left me recovering my breath at the top. Carful off the top as the roads are dark, twisty and slippery, however when you turn the corner, there is a fast straight run where I maxed my speed at 45 mph!

· Box Hill, steady/moderate gradient with a super smooth road, however it has a false top and continues with a gentle climb after the National Trust Café. 7/10 only for its length.

· Immediately after Box Hill is another medium height / medium gradient hill. 6/10 for its surprise factor.

· Wimbledon Hill, I am sure that this is 0.5 miles and is another medium height / medium gradient hill. On tired legs 6-7/10 however the upside is the fast run down Putney Hill, through the High Street and on-to Putney Bridge.


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Mar 2014)

Readgeoff said:


> Just checked the Wimbledon hill out on google street view. The hill in question is called Wimbledon Hill Road and the hill part is on the A219 road from Woodside to Belvedere Rd. Its 0.2 miles long and I walked up it to go to Wimbledon Tennis last year and its not that steep - probably on par with the small climb in Richmond park on the way out of London. Obviously with 90 miles in the legs it may be a bit more challenging but ordinarily this shouldn't present an issue for anyone who has been training to get up Leith, Newlands and Box etc. Knowing it is there and preparing for it psychologically is half the battle I suspect.


You're right. It's not that bad a hill. It's just a shock as the 25 miles before it are quite "easy" and you can knock along at a quick pace. You get it into your head that that's the way it's going to be until the finish line and then BANG! Did the route last year and was great fun. Just watch out for the thousands of discarded gel wrappers in Wimbledon too!


----------



## Longshot (27 Mar 2014)

Stedman said:


> I did the this event last year and back in March then, as I was down attending a meeting, I specifically did a recky on both Leith and Box Hill which is well worth doing so that you get a feel for both the gears and strategy which you are going to later adopt. By doing this I also found that the standard 53/38 chain-rings and 23-11 cassette on my competition bike was sufficient for this.
> 
> 
> On the day, because of the initial fast pace, I found the lactic acid first kicking in at Newlands Corner where I found it difficult to stand on the peddles without my legs locking up with cramp! After that I needed to ease up and change my cycling style in order to keep my legs moving smoothly.
> ...



Good summary. The only additional comment that I would make is that Newlands is steepest at the bottom, round the left hand bend then flattens gradually the more you go up. It's a bit of a case of gritting your teeth at the bottom and then recovering as the gradient declines.


----------



## Stedman (28 Mar 2014)

Longshot, You are right. All I remember about Newlands last year, was suddenly the road ramped up and I had to drop into my smaller ring for the first time. Having prior knowledge of exactly where this was and the gradient would have been useful in my race plan.

This was one of the hills I should have better researched!


----------



## Longshot (28 Mar 2014)

Stedman said:


> Longshot, You are right. All I remember about Newlands last year, was suddenly the road ramped up and I had to drop into my smaller ring for the first time. Having prior knowledge of exactly where this was and the gradient would have been useful in my race plan.
> 
> This was one of the hills I should have better researched!




It's four miles from my house. I know it far too well!!


----------



## PK99 (28 Mar 2014)

Longshot said:


> It's four miles from my house. I know it far too well!!



The hill up to Newland's corner is a hill we always avoid, not because it is too hard but the traffic can be nasty - it will be a blast to do it traffic free. 

The decent from the top toward Shere is utterly magnificent - again, it will be good to do it traffic free


----------



## MontySportiveCyclist (28 Mar 2014)

procel said:


> The pro-ride looks substantially different but the only difference I can see on the 100 is that it cuts a corner off in not going via Cobham. Is it still 100 mi?


Yes, last year it was approximately 104 miles. Cutting the corner brings it down to about 101.5m. Then of course you have the pleasure of cycling to the start, and away from the finish, which adds a few more miles :-)


----------



## MontySportiveCyclist (28 Mar 2014)

PK99 said:


> The hill up to Newland's corner is a hill we always avoid, not because it is too hard but the traffic can be nasty - it will be a blast to do it traffic free.
> 
> The decent from the top toward Shere is utterly magnificent - again, it will be good to do it traffic free


The biggest hassle at Newlands Corner is the time taken to get through the feed/drinks station. It's carnage! You have to inch round this 50 metre (more?) of loop of crammed together cyclists to get bananas, sports drink, and some quasi-crisps provided by one of the event sponsors. If you can carry your own food, then avoiding stopping here will cut 10 mins off your time.

The descent on the other side is amazingly fast. Huge wide roads. Awesome. Then you have to climb Leith...


----------



## Stedman (29 Mar 2014)

MontySportiveCyclist said:


> Yes, last year it was approximately 104 miles. Cutting the corner brings it down to about 101.5m. Then of course you have the pleasure of cycling to the start, and away from the finish, which adds a few more miles :-)


From my calculations, cutting of Cobham was 5 miles, however I understand that there is a new criterium section in Kingston square but I cannot see this making up much distance. This year I am sure that the 4 hour time will be broken and there will be many PBs because of this!


----------



## Readgeoff (31 Mar 2014)

I've mapped out this years route in mapmyride - http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/378424417

I make it just over the 100 miles with a couple of educated guesses on the exact roads used in central London.


----------



## Speedball (1 Apr 2014)

Just been out on my bike for the first time since last September and felt so good to be back cycling. I've not been a lazy arse since last year, I'm doing the London Marathon for the first time (see shameless plug in my signature ) so my time has either been spent running/hobbling or recovering.

I know one thing, the more I run, the more I love cycling. Actually think I spent my time smiling round the 15 mile route. Loved it, good to be back


----------



## SotonCyclist (3 Apr 2014)

I have a question for those who did it last year, is there a place to leave a bag before the start.


----------



## Stephen brown (3 Apr 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> I have a question for those who did it last year, is there a place to leave a bag before the start.



I though I saw somewhere that there is a free shuttle to take bags to the finish


----------



## benb (3 Apr 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> I have a question for those who did it last year, is there a place to leave a bag before the start.



They give you a drawstring bag, to which you stick a label with your rider number on.
You can fill this with your kit, then drop it off at the start. They then take it to the finish so you can pick it up again.

It's pretty big - as big as a medium-size rucksack, but it's not that easy to sling over your shoulder if you're cycling to the start.
What I did was to put it empty into a normal rucksack, then when I got there took it out and stuffed my rucksack into it. Sorted.


----------



## Beebo (3 Apr 2014)

benb said:


> They give you a drawstring bag, to which you stick a label with your rider number on.
> 
> What I did was to put it empty into a normal rucksack, then when I got there took it out and stuffed my rucksack into it. Sorted.


Good tip.
Do most people ride to the start, if so how far?


----------



## jifdave (3 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> Good tip.
> Do most people ride to the start, if so how far?


last year i paid for parking at 02 then rode the 3 miles in, blackwall was great fun
if id got a place i would park at b and q for free and ride to the start, was fun seeing about 10 people punctured on the way....


----------



## benb (4 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> Good tip.
> Do most people ride to the start, if so how far?



I'm staying the night before at a hotel by the ExCeL, and it's only 5 miles from there.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Apr 2014)

I have 2 tips:
1. As Ben said, take a rucksack to carry your stuff to the start (and then stuff it in the plastic bag)
2. Take some toilet paper - they ran out early last year


----------



## Stedman (6 Apr 2014)

I also did the rucksack trick last year however I also taped a cable tie on the front of the plastic bag to secure this before handing it over and I also taped the security card to this bag so that I would not have the faff of looking for this or even leaving it in the bag.

Good idea about the toilet paper!


----------



## Mike_L (7 Apr 2014)

jifdave said:


> last year i paid for parking at 02 then rode the 3 miles in, blackwall was great fun


Thanks Jifdave
any idea on parking charge & when you were able to book this ?

Mike


----------



## jifdave (7 Apr 2014)

Mike_L said:


> Thanks Jifdave
> any idea on parking charge & when you were able to book this ?
> 
> Mike


Paid about £15 booked it about two weeks before but was in the info packs


----------



## Mike_L (8 Apr 2014)

Thanks again Jifdave
I found this map http://goo.gl/3Iu10E from last year , showing the car park locations.
i just need to check that my route home will be clear of road closures. (think it is)

Mike


----------



## jifdave (8 Apr 2014)

Mike_L said:


> Thanks again Jifdave
> I found this map http://goo.gl/3Iu10E from last year , showing the car park locations.
> i just need to check that my route home will be clear of road closures. (think it is)
> 
> Mike


Last year there were clippers laid on to cross the river.


----------



## sleaver (8 Apr 2014)

In regards to the length, wasn't there a neutralized section at the start, and if so, maybe they will shorten that.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2014)

sleaver said:


> In regards to the length, wasn't there a neutralized section at the start, and if so, maybe they will shorten that.



Yes there was. Why would they shorten it, what would be the point?


----------



## sleaver (8 Apr 2014)

CarlP said:


> Yes there was. Why would they shorten it, what would be the point?


If cutting out the corner earlier in the route made it difficult to get 100 miles or does the 100 miles include the neutralized section?


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Apr 2014)

I parked at Surrey Quays Shopping Centre option which was south of the River, to get there I had to be across the bridge closures before they came into force, unfortunately I missed my window by a few minutes and had to re-route to whatever bridge was open. Took me a while and I did start to panic a bit. Eventually found an open bridge, found the car park (took a while, was a bit hidden). I heard that people parked up that did not hve tickets, leaving people with tickets no where to park. The guy at the gate did not really check my paperwork. The ride to the start was quite long, 5+ miles but was fun, the tunnels were a bit hairy and the sign posting was terrible - they have promised to fix this. Anyway the problem with Surrey Quays became more obvious after the race. With the various road closures, I was basically unable to leave London, and ended up going around in circles. It took 3 hours to escape. I had my family in the car and they were very fed up. I won't make the same mistake - I will try and get a parking place North of the river, and away from the Bridge and Road Closures. Secret is now out.


----------



## spenno37 (8 Apr 2014)

Once I finish the ride I'm going to cycle home


----------



## Grayduff (8 Apr 2014)

I don`t know were to go question ???...If i was coming from Surrey and being dropped off by my lovely yet unsuspecting wife , were would be the best place for her to drop me off, is the O2 the best easiest pace to get to..via M25/A2 ??? any other suggestions would be very welcome..


----------



## sleaver (9 Apr 2014)

I may be thinking of another event, but I think they had dedicated drop off points last year.

It's only Surrey though, you may as well cycle in, after all, you'll be done 100 miles so whats a bit more  Although that is coming from someone who's maximum so far is 50 miles


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Apr 2014)

They did have drop offs at RideLondon 2013, and they looked good. I passed a few on my way to the start.


----------



## Beebo (9 Apr 2014)

Grayduff said:


> I don`t know were to go question ???...If i was coming from Surrey and being dropped off by my lovely yet unsuspecting wife , were would be the best place for her to drop me off, is the O2 the best easiest pace to get to..via M25/A2 ??? any other suggestions would be very welcome..


If you are being dropped off you might as well carry on straight through the Blackwall tunnel to get as near as possible. The A2 just flows straight into the tunnel. The M25 / A2 is a long way round , but it should avoid the road closures.


----------



## Beebo (9 Apr 2014)

Grayduff said:


> I don`t know were to go question ???...If i was coming from Surrey and being dropped off by my lovely yet unsuspecting wife , were would be the best place for her to drop me off, is the O2 the best easiest pace to get to..via M25/A2 ??? any other suggestions would be very welcome..


If you are being dropped off you might as well carry on straight through the Blackwall tunnel to get as near as possible. The A2 just flows straight into the tunnel. The M25 / A2 is a long way round , but it should avoid the road closures.


----------



## jifdave (10 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> If you are being dropped off you might as well carry on straight through the Blackwall tunnel to get as near as possible. The A2 just flows straight into the tunnel. The M25 / A2 is a long way round , but it should avoid the road closures.


last year blackwall was closed for them bloody cycle types to ride through....


----------



## A Badger (26 Apr 2014)

Anyone know of available hotels??? I've just been told I'm in by my charity?  Live in Loughborough and thinking of travelling down on Saturday! Any help great fully received...


----------



## SteveBM (26 Apr 2014)

A Badger said:


> Anyone know of available hotels??? I've just been told I'm in by my charity?  Live in Loughborough and thinking of travelling down on Saturday! Any help great fully received...


I had a look at hotels and found it all very expensive and there wasn't a huge amount of availability.
I suggest you take a look at the web sites for the big chains, (Travelodge, Premier Inn, etc), as well as the booking sites like Expedia, etc. 
sorry I can't help you further mate. Hope you find something


----------



## A Badger (26 Apr 2014)

Thanks Steve, just need to get it sorted now! Having read the thread, booking your hotel just the first thing to sort!!!!!


----------



## vickster (26 Apr 2014)

A Badger said:


> Thanks Steve, just need to get it sorted now! Having read the thread, booking your hotel just the first thing to sort!!!!!


I might have a room in a cheap fleapit that I may not now need


----------



## A Badger (26 Apr 2014)

Wow Vickster that's great, not brimming with suggestions at this point so thank you. What is the location????


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2014)

A Badger said:


> Anyone know of available hotels??? I've just been told I'm in by my charity?  Live in Loughborough and thinking of travelling down on Saturday! Any help great fully received...


Assuming they do the same as last year, you'll have to come down on the Saturday anyway- (a) You'll need to collect your event numbers at the ExCel centre event that weekend- not at the start and not on the Sunday morning (b) Your start time will be too early to make travelling down practical or sensible even if (a) doesn't apply, which it almost certainly will.
Applied last year, didn't get a place- didn't bother this year on account of the above conditions etc.


----------



## A Badger (26 Apr 2014)

Thanks StuAff, great advice!! Can't thank you enough...


----------



## Nomadski (27 Apr 2014)

Premier Inn is the one to go for if they have any rooms left. They are literally 2 mins from the starting area, they have parking (paid £5 for the saturday / sunday) and they put on super early breakfast on for the riders.


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2014)

The Saturday Excel ticket pick-up is a major time burglar - just when you need rest, you have to go into London when you don't need to. I had completely forgotten about this. Darn it. There was a lot of negative feedback on this point. I am lucky, I can get into London in 40 mins from where I am. Even so, I may stay the night before in town.


----------



## benb (28 Apr 2014)

Richard Lawrence said:


> The Saturday Excel ticket pick-up is a major time burglar - just when you need rest, you have to go into London when you don't need to. I had completely forgotten about this. Darn it. There was a lot of negative feedback on this point. I am lucky, I can get into London in 40 mins from where I am. Even so, I may stay the night before in town.



Pretty sure you can also pick it up on the Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2014)

benb said:


> Pretty sure you can also pick it up on the Thursday or Friday.


Brilliant! Much better


----------



## rvw (30 Apr 2014)

A colleague at work - who is already doing the ride - is involved with The McPin Foundation which supports medical research (http://mcpin.org/get-involved/) and they still have two places available. There is no information about minimum sponsorship on their page but the contact details are there. 

Srw and I are still waiting to hear about the tandem place...


----------



## Beebo (30 Apr 2014)

benb said:


> Pretty sure you can also pick it up on the Thursday or Friday.


 


Richard Lawrence said:


> Brilliant! Much better


 Yep the website says you can register at the Excel as follows. I think I will get mine out of the way on Thursday.

*Opening hours: Thursday 7 August: 10.00-20.00
Friday 8 August: 10.00-20.00
Saturday 9 August: 09:00-17:00*


----------



## benb (30 Apr 2014)

I'm staying at the Ibis near ExCeL
Last year I enjoyed a meal and a pint with @Norry1 OTP at the pub, so keen to do the same again with anyone who is staying up there.


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2014)

rvw said:


> A colleague at work - who is already doing the ride - is involved with The McPin Foundation which supports medical research (http://mcpin.org/get-involved/) and they still have two places available. There is no information about minimum sponsorship on their page but the contact details are there.
> 
> Srw and I are still waiting to hear about the tandem place...


But not for much longer - we're in.


----------



## Stedman (30 Apr 2014)

My friend Kate has also passed me of these charity place details. If you are interested in 'doing something amazing for autism', the National Autistic Society have a few final places available so if you would like to take part in this landmark cycling event, please contact Kate Donohue on 020 7903 3663 or kate.donohue@nas.org.uk.

Registration fee: £50
Minimum sponsorship: £700

Whether you nero-typical and know someone, (or relative) who is autistic, you are on the spectrum or interested in autism, you are welcomed to come and join us. 

From my own experience, Team NAS do look after us well with their own dedicated feed-stations so there is no need to queue and there was a special reception (with food) laid on after the finish.


----------



## Beebo (2 May 2014)

I've just seen the latest news letter, giving advice on drafting. 
Does anyone else think that its a bit silly of the organisers to advise a group of 24,000 mostly novice riders to ride 6 - 12 inches from the wheel in front. This can only end in tears when people are not used to riding in groups.
I get twitchy if someone is 3 foot from my back wheel.


----------



## marcusjb (3 May 2014)

The newsletters are pretty intense and I am not sure how productive they are. As well as the drafting advice, the bit on training with power was all a little over the top. 

At the end of the day, it is just a bike ride. One I am looking forward to, however they give off this message that you need all this extra stuff, do all this extra training, eat all this special food etc. and I am not sure that is the right way to encourage beginners to take part in cycling.


----------



## Stedman (4 May 2014)

I agree, the article should have started with please find a club who can teach you properly about group riding and group etiquette. On our club chain gang, new members are asked to camp at the back and observe, after that they are guided through the chain by an experienced member before they are left unsupervised within the group.

Last year I saw three crashes which were due to inexperienced group riding. One included a fractured shoulder and another rider took out about 10 riders on Wimbledon Hill due to a last minute swerve to avoid a traffic island.


----------



## Readgeoff (19 May 2014)

Did a complete Recce of the Surrey part of the Route last Friday afternoon in lovely weather. Newlands was fine, just the tougher bit towards the bottom but that is soon over. The climb out of Abinger Hammer towards Leith Hill is a constant fairly low gradient but does go on for quite a while. Beautiful scenery tends to take your mind off the small increase in work being done though and we chatted easily up that section. The Leith Hill climb is tough and I was glad I had been putting in some reasonable climbing practice and put on the 28t rear gear (front is 36). There are 5 steeper pitches and they seem to get progressively steeper as you get further up the climb and the last one in particular (after the junction with the road to coldharbour) was the steepest. Its a nice ride down from the top although there are a few narrow sections in between sheer rock walls where riders will need to be careful and a few bits of the road surface are choppy (around and just after the sheer rock walls area). The climb to box hill is well documented and a nice gradient of 6 degrees but it seems to go on and on for a long time and I found the length of time it took hard work as was going up as quickly as I could bouncing off my power/HR 'rev limiters'. Just for good measure we added in a further climb up to Ranmore common (from the North) which I am pleased we won't have to do on the actual day. I averaged a respectable 16mph through the surrey section including all 5 hills (3 of us riding). If I can get the hoped for 20-22mph for the non-surrey sections I may just make my 5hrs 30 mins target


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Jun 2014)

jifdave said:


> last year i paid for parking at 02 then rode the 3 miles in, blackwall was great fun
> if id got a place i would park at b and q for free and ride to the start, was fun seeing about 10 people punctured on the way....



I've arranged to stay in a friends house within a mile of the start on the Saturday night, but if there's a chance I could ride through the Blackwall I _might_ just leave the car at work in Greenwich and cycle in from there for the experience...

How easy was it to get back across the river afterwards?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2014)

w00hoo said:


> I've arranged to stay in a friends house within a mile of the start on the Saturday night, but if there's a chance I could ride through the Blackwall I _might_ just leave the car at work in Greenwich and cycle in from there for the experience...
> 
> How easy was it to get back across the river afterwards?




Bikes not allowed through the Blackwall Tunnel. If they dont manage to stop you entering the tunnel on your bike, they will shut the tunnel then charge you for their trouble. 
Use the Woolwich Ferry or the Greenwich Foot Tunnel instead.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2014)

Wot @ianrauk says. Even if you _*could *_cycle through the Northbound Blackwall tunnel (which you _*can't*_) it's a very old tunnel with many wiggles in it and the lanes are (or feel) very narrow. I find it stressful enough to drive. The very thought of cycling through it gives me the collywobbles.

The two options Ian gives (Woolwich ferry or foot tunnel) are both interesting ways to cross the river, and if you're doing it for the experience these will add to it.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

I thought the Blackwall tunnel was shut to motorised traffic early in the morning so that cyclists travelling to Ride London could use it last year? I'm sure I read that in Ned Boulting's book - or am I totally wrong?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> I thought the Blackwall tunnel was shut for cyclists travelling to Ride London to use last year? I'm sure I read that in Ned Boulting's book - or am I totally wrong?


You may be right come to think of it. (Racks brains) I have a memory of seeing a video of the event made by people at the club I sometimes ride with (based in Bromley) and it included a bit of them riding through a tunnel before the start.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

You get to cycle through it on the route anyway, I think.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Jun 2014)

May have misread the post I replied to, seemed to suggest the Blackwall was closed to allow cycles to ride to the start on that day. No way I'd try to ride through it otherwise ignoring the illegality with motorised traffic in it it would be a death trap from the fumes if not the crushing vehicle death.

I was sure I'd seen elsewhere that it was closed on the Ride London day, but hadn't twigged why. The route does do Limehouse Link I believe but doesn't do the Blackwall, there's nothing South of the River until you are nicely West.

You can ride through the Rotherhithe, I've not done it, people I've read that have talk of it being hellish (similarly you can walk through it). I've done the Woolich Ferry, which is OK but a bit mixed as some staff make you carry the bikes downstairs which is a pain. I've also 'walked' through the Greenwich Foot Tunnel with a bike more than once. If there's something unique open just because it's that day I could be tempted, otherwise I'll go back to using my mates house within spitting distance of the start and not make it more complicated than it need be.


----------



## jifdave (6 Jun 2014)

w00hoo said:


> I've arranged to stay in a friends house within a mile of the start on the Saturday night, but if there's a chance I could ride through the Blackwall I _might_ just leave the car at work in Greenwich and cycle in from there for the experience...
> 
> How easy was it to get back across the river afterwards?


i got on a thames clipper which was very busy but very cool im sure they'll be available for free again


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

You're right, it's Limehouse I was thinking of, my mistake.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2014)

w00hoo said:


> May have misread the post I replied to, seemed to suggest the Blackwall was closed to allow cycles to ride to the start on that day. No way I'd try to ride through it otherwise ignoring the illegality with motorised traffic in it it would be a death trap from the fumes if not the crushing vehicle death.
> 
> I was sure I'd seen elsewhere that it was closed on the Ride London day, but hadn't twigged why. The route does do Limehouse Link I believe but doesn't do the Blackwall, there's nothing South of the River until you are nicely West.
> 
> You can ride through the Rotherhithe, I've not done it, people I've read that have talk of it being hellish (similarly you can walk through it). I've done the Woolich Ferry, which is OK but a bit mixed as some staff make you carry the bikes downstairs which is a pain. I've also 'walked' through the Greenwich Foot Tunnel with a bike more than once. If there's something unique open just because it's that day I could be tempted, otherwise I'll go back to using my mates house within spitting distance of the start and not make it more complicated than it need be.




I have been on the Woolwich Ferry more times then I can ever remember. The staff are very polite and have not once asked that we carry bikes downstairs.

The Rotherhithe Tunnel is ok. It only has a 20mph limit so is east to keep up with the traffic. There is also the path option, you hardly see anyone walking down there anyhow. But the fumes...yeukkk.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jun 2014)

Must have just got the one jobs worth when we were sent downstairs on the ferry then, that was about a year ago, I don't have much cause to go north of the river by cycle.

Can see a 20mph limit in the Rotherhithe would make if better. I'm old so most of the stories I've heard of people going through are probably ancient :-)


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2014)

w00hoo said:


> Must have just got the one jobs worth when we were sent downstairs on the ferry then, that was about a year ago, I don't have much cause to go north of the river by cycle.
> 
> Can see a 20mph limit in the Rotherhithe would make if better. I'm old so most of the stories I've heard of people going through are probably ancient :-)


You are making a mistake here. The ride starts at the Olympic Park, but finishes in the Mall, so you can cross the Thames much further west to get back to Greenwich.
Best route maybe to cross at Westminster, then follow the A2 Old Kent Road all the way back to Greenwich


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jun 2014)

I'm just being unclear :-)

I've got an option to stay at a friends in Stratford about half a mile from the edge of the park (it's almost literally at the end of his road) on the Saturday night. Or I could drive to work in Greenwich Sunday morning (staff can park on site for free during evenings and the weekend) and then ride in from there.

Pro's for Stratford are more time in bed, less chance of a mechanical before the off, easiest of rides to the start
the Con is I'll be heading home from the wrong side of the river, although everything should be back to normal by then I hope.

Pro's for Greenwich are secure parking for the car, easier journey home once I get to it, possible chance to ride a route that's normally closed to get to the event
Con's are pretty much all the opposite of all the Pro's for Stratford.

I thought I'd read that the Blackwall Tunnel was open to cycle through in order to get to the start of the event further up this thread. If that's the case then it makes Greenwich the lead option, just 'because'. If I'm just all kinds of wrong and it isn't the case then Stratford pretty much wins all bets.

I'm doing the Freecycle on the Saturday with my wife but that doesn't really change my options, our life would be a little bit easier if I wasn't going on to Stratford, although equally she might just join me there rather than go home.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

@w00hoo , there is also the cable car option. It's very cycle friendly and good fun to boot.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jun 2014)

I'll probably use the cable car to go and sign on to the event on the Thursday night, I believe you're allowed up to two normal bicycles per car, but I'll check the facts before I turn up there.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2014)

w00hoo said:


> I'll probably use the cable car to go and sign on to the event on the Thursday night, *I believe you're allowed up to two normal bicycles per car,* but I'll check the facts before I turn up there.



This is correct, but we have had 3...


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

I am having to pull out of Ride 100 on medical advice due to unresolving injury issues  I have a single room booked via Expedia at a cheapie, basic hotel (£45) not too far from the Olympic Park (3 miles) which I am about to cancel (Silk House Hotel). This may be of interest to someone so presumably you could call and book (or do via Expedia)


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'll probably use the cable car to go and sign on to the event on the Thursday night, I believe you're allowed up to two normal bicycles per car, but I'll check the facts before I turn up there.


BUT, dont use the cable car on race day, it does start running until 9am, so you will miss the race!


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2014)

User13710 said:


> Oh, is it a race?


It can be what ever you want it to be, as long as you can ride 100 miles in the time limit of 8 and half hours.
I'm sure the riders at the front will be going for it, the majority of us will be plodding along, a bit like the London marathon, it's a race against yourself; only a few enter with the aim of actually winning.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> I am having to pull out of Ride 100 on medical advice due to unresolving injury issues



I hope the run up to 2015 goes really smoothly for you, sorry to hear you had to drop out of this one, but happy you were able to make what must have been a tough decision.



Beebo said:


> It can be what ever you want it to be, as long as you can ride 100 miles in the time limit of 8 and half hours.
> I'm sure the riders at the front will be going for it, the majority of us will be plodding along, a bit like the London marathon, it's a race against yourself; only a few enter with the aim of actually winning.



If I finish I'll be happy, if I hit 6.20 (especially how I feel about that possibility at the moment) I'll be really happy. Anything beyond that is just icing :-)


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2014)

Cheers. I think given my current health and the strong advice from the specialist to wait a year, I didn't have much choice. Means I don't need to fret about training/ not training, and can just concentrate on getting less crocked!


----------



## sleaver (27 Jun 2014)

Has anybody else got their start time? Ive got 7:22.


----------



## philinmerthyr (27 Jun 2014)

sleaver said:


> Has anybody else got their start time? Ive got 7:22.



I'm 2 minutes earlier. 7:20 for me


----------



## marcusjb (27 Jun 2014)

Off just before 7 - not sure if all the tandems are off together, hope so!


----------



## srw (27 Jun 2014)

marcusjb said:


> Off just before 7 - not sure if all the tandems are off together, hope so!


That would be good, wouldn't it - although we'll spread out quickly...

Nothing here yet, unless I've missed it.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jun 2014)

Yup!

Start Area: Orange
Wave:K
Wave Load opening time: 06:12
Wave Load closing time:06:42
Start Time:07:12


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2014)

Nope, is it an email or letter.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Nope, is it an email or letter.



Email


----------



## philinmerthyr (27 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Nope, is it an email or letter.



Email


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2014)

Oh, i got an email on tuesday trying to flog me ride kit and a newsletter yesterday, but no ride info yet.
I will give it a few days.

EDIT it was in my spam! Thanks for the warning guys.
I am off at 6.32. Thats cos i lied and told them i was really fast!


----------



## zizou (27 Jun 2014)

seems to be a slightly different system this year i dont remember there being so many colours - i think it was only 2 different sections with a wave from each going off every 2 minutes


----------



## benb (27 Jun 2014)

@CarlP same as me, see you there.

Start Area: Orange
Wave:K
Wave Load opening time: 06:12
Wave Load closing time:06:42
Start Time:07:12


----------



## PK99 (27 Jun 2014)

Start area Green
Wave A
Start 07:00

Mrs PK starts at 8:10.... so no need for me to worry about riding with her....


----------



## bicycling_nurse (28 Jun 2014)

I'm a yellow 7.30 - eek! 

I also lied and told them I was faster than I am - as I was advised to do by someone who did it last year. Nervous now!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jun 2014)

Start Area: Green
Wave:B
Wave Load opening time: 06:20
Wave Load closing time:06:50
Start Time:07:20
That makes it a bit more real...
Also more panicky now :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Start Area: Green
> Wave:B
> Wave Load opening time: 06:20
> Wave Load closing time:06:50
> ...



Why more panicky?


----------



## Norry1 (28 Jun 2014)

benb said:


> I'm staying at the Ibis near ExCeL
> Last year I enjoyed a meal and a pint with @Norry1 OTP at the pub, so keen to do the same again with anyone who is staying up there.



I'm staying at the Radisson again so may be up for it. Have to be early as I seem to have a Load Opening time of 5.15am.


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Start Area: Green
> Wave:B
> Wave Load opening time: 06:20
> Wave Load closing time:06:50
> ...




Same wave as me. Can't wait for the day. Did a 60 mile ride this morning so should be ok for Aug.


----------



## Andy500 (28 Jun 2014)

marcusjb said:


> Off just before 7 - not sure if all the tandems are off together, hope so!


I'm riding a tandem with the better half and our start time is 6:17. They must be splitting the tandems up.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jun 2014)

Just sorted out my park and ride.
I am going to park at surrey quays for £10, it isnt the nearest to the start, but i can get to it easily, and its an easy ride back from the finish.
My wave opens at 5.32!!!! Wont be getting much sleep the night before then. Probably have to leave home at 4.30 at the latest.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jun 2014)

CarlP said:


> Why more panicky?



I worry easily :-)

I don't feel I've done enough prep and that date is starting to loom. It's my first sportive.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Just sorted out my park and ride.
> I am going to park at surrey quays for £10, it isnt the nearest to the start, but i can get to it easily, and its an easy ride back from the finish.



I'll park at work in Greenwich and cycle in through the Blackwall tunnel. My wife is intending to do the waving thing and meet at the end, I'll try and get her parked at work too so we can come home together although that's harder.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (28 Jun 2014)

The whole getting to the start thing does seem a bit of a logistical nightmare. I'm booked in at the Stratford Travelodge for the Friday and Saturday nights - anyone else? I'm assuming I can just bike to my start area as the hotel website says it's just minutes from Olympic Park?


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> The whole getting to the start thing does seem a bit of a logistical nightmare. I'm booked in at the Stratford Travelodge for the Friday and Saturday nights - anyone else? I'm assuming I can just bike to my start area as the hotel website says it's just minutes from Olympic Park?




we're in the stratford Travelodge as well. It's about 5 mins ride from the start. Last year we were in the Exel premier inn so I had a 5 mile warm up ride. I start an hr earlier this year so I'll get up around the same time. Early start for boil in the pot porridge with no taste. It will be a great day though.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (28 Jun 2014)

Lovely thanks for the confirmation. Will probably see you wheeling your bikes through the reception then


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> The whole getting to the start thing does seem a bit of a logistical nightmare. I'm booked in at the Stratford Travelodge for the Friday and Saturday nights - anyone else? I'm assuming I can just bike to my start area as the hotel website says it's just minutes from Olympic Park?



We stayed at this hotel last year and we are staying there again this year, let's than a mile to the start line.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I worry easily :-)
> 
> I don't feel I've done enough prep and that date is starting to loom. It's my first sportive.



If you can ride 60 to 80 miles you'll be fine, if you get chance to ride the three main hills, Newlands Corner, Leith Hill and Box Hill before hand it would be worth doing. Leith is hard, take it easy at the beginning and get Ian low gear and just pedal you'll get up it no bother.


----------



## PK99 (29 Jun 2014)

CarlP said:


> If you can ride 60 to 80 miles you'll be fine, if you get chance to ride the three main hills, Newlands Corner, Leith Hill and Box Hill before hand it would be worth doing. Leith is hard, take it easy at the beginning and get Ian low gear and just pedal you'll get up it no bother.



There is only one short section of Leith Hill that is "hard" the rest is pretty straightforward in terms of gradient and surface, but it does go on a bit - as you say, take it steady from the bottom to avoid blowing before the top.

The real tester for many will be wimbledon hill, short but steep, at 90 miles in. The temptation will be roar along the preceding flat and easy 20 miles from box hill come round the bend from Worple Road and see a wall with dead legs, when psychologically looking forward to a cruise to the finish.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2014)

PK99 said:


> There is only one short section of Leith Hill that is "hard" the rest is pretty straightforward in terms of gradient and surface, but it does go on a bit - as you say, take it steady from the bottom to avoid blowing before the top.
> 
> The real tester for many will be wimbledon hill, short but steep, at 90 miles in. The temptation will be roar along the preceding flat and easy 20 miles from box hill come round the bend from Worple Road and see a wall with dead legs, when psychologically looking forward to a cruise to the finish.



Ah! Yes watch out for Wimbledon hill that little sod took me by surprise last year.


----------



## jifdave (29 Jun 2014)

two of my mates got in via the ballot and got 6:22 and 6:27. i got a charity place and got 7:42. what a ball ache


----------



## PK99 (29 Jun 2014)

CarlP said:


> Ah! Yes watch out for Wimbledon hill that little sod took me by surprise last year.



we live in wimbledon, south of the hill, and i am making MrsPK ride up the hill at the end of training rides - anyone know a good divorce lawyer?


----------



## rvw (30 Jun 2014)

Email received - 8.00 start (must be one of the latest!)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2014)

We'll have to run a sweepstake on when you'll come past me then :-)


----------



## Bike_Me (30 Jun 2014)

Finalised and registered - seems I got 'lucky' and got an earlier start.

Start Area: Blue
Wave:N
Wave Load opening time: 06:15
Wave Load closing time:06:45
Start Time:07:15


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2014)

Can someone who's done this ride before tell us what to expect once the wave load opens, closes and the ride starts?
It seems we could be sitting around for up to an hour in a waiting pen, is that the case?


----------



## sleaver (30 Jun 2014)

Seems like most people are faster than me and I was a bit optimistic with my time 

On the training front, I did 135km yesterday with a moving time of just over 6 hours. Total time was about 6h45. Leith Hill (a different approach) was involved and I found 95 - 110km hard as the profile was uphill with some short and sharp inclines but once the legs had recovered 110 - 135km was easier and I felt I could have carried on.

I can do Box Hill with no problem although that may be another matter after Newlands and Leith Hill  Leith Hill just breaks me though because my mind gives up to easily. Yesterday I got to a steep part but then had a choice of an even steeper corner or a small residential road to the side for a rest and you can guess what one I took  I think I just need to man up


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2014)

I'm definitely not so sure about my time as I was last autumn when I estimated it. After a summer of riding, and hoping the group ride and closed roads would up my pace by an mph or so, 6 hours 20 seemed like a genuine time for me. I'm currently working on the theory that a finish will count as a win and 6:20 will be cause for serious celebration.


----------



## zizou (30 Jun 2014)

Assuming no mechanicals etc then i think most riders who havent done the event before will be pleasantly surprised by the time they take, certainly that was the case last year


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2014)

zizou said:


> Assuming no mechanicals etc then i think most riders who havent done the event before will be pleasantly surprised by the time they take, certainly that was the case last year



I have heard this. I am willing to believe this some time late afternoon on the 10th August, until then... :-)


----------



## PK99 (30 Jun 2014)

zizou said:


> Assuming no mechanicals etc then i think most riders who havent done the event before will be pleasantly surprised by the time they take, certainly that was the case last year



i ride the Kingston walton weybridge section regularly as part of my normal riding 16/20 is easily achieved but my average is rarely over 12 because of traffic, junctions, lights etc. being able to take the whole stretch at speed will make a huge difference.

the first 50 miles are essentially flat with a few rolls. then 25 miles of slow uphill but fast traffic free descents then flat/rolling to the finish (wimbledon hill excepted)


----------



## Flyingfox (30 Jun 2014)

I'm in Green start area, Wave C at 7.35, my friends are an hour earlier so looks like I'll be Billy No Mates for the journey!

Need to decide whether to ride through the Blackwall Tunnel (which apparently we are allowed to do between 04.00 and 07.00) or take the cable car. The cable car is winning at the moment!

I've been doing a fair few smaller hills and just come back from a week cycling in Austria where I managed some long drags. I'm going to try and ride the hills before the 10th, not sure how I'm going to get on as I get exercised induced asthma so hills are a real challenge for me. I guess there is no shame in getting off and walking if I need to on medical grounds.


----------



## srw (30 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm definitely not so sure about my time as I was last autumn when I estimated it. After a summer of riding, and hoping the group ride and closed roads would up my pace by an mph or so, 6 hours 20 seemed like a genuine time for me. I'm currently working on the theory that a finish will count as a win and 6:20 will be cause for serious celebration.


I'm sure it was a 9-hour limit when we signed up....

If it's any comfort, we have a local 14-mile loop that we usually do at a moving average of about 13.5mph. Yesterday we deliberately went for speed - late braking, choosing not to change down, on the drops for some sections. We got around it in a moving average of 15.9mph. I reckon a few more weeks of that sort of thing, plus some more hill practice (we got a far bit on holiday last week - thank you @mmmmartin...) plus the adrenalin of the day and the added assistance of group riding (though how much help that will be on the tandem I'm not sure) will bring us home inside 8.5 hours.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Can someone who's done this ride before tell us what to expect once the wave load opens, closes and the ride starts?
> It seems we could be sitting around for up to an hour in a waiting pen, is that the case?



It's a leisurely walk with the bikes for a few hundred feet to the start pens. There are two of them, a little wait which was quite soclal last year, chatting to folk, checking stuff, checking out each others bikes and so on, the time goes quite quick, it won't be an hour though more like 30 mins once they get the first lot started I think each pen leaves in two minute intervals once the first lot have gone. Once you off there's a two mile ride before the you get to the timer for the official 100 mile start. it's very well organised just listen to the announcements follow the signs, enjoy the ride.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2014)

Flyingfox said:


> Need to decide whether to ride through the Blackwall Tunnel (which apparently we are allowed to do between 04.00 and 07.00) or take the cable car. The cable car is winning at the moment!



Tunnels winning for me, I'll always be able to do the cable car, this may be the only time I can cycle through the tunnel.


----------



## Flyingfox (1 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Tunnels winning for me, I'll always be able to do the cable car, this may be the only time I can cycle through the tunnel.



Yes, that was my other thought, not many can say they've cycled through the tunnel. I remember as a kid a few of us snuck onto the M20 before it was open (nobody worked on a Sunday then!) and rode along a big stretch of it. Bet I'm the only one on here who can say that!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

Flyingfox said:


> Yes, that was my other thought, not many can say they've cycled through the tunnel. I remember as a kid a few of us snuck onto the M20 before it was open (nobody worked on a Sunday then!) and rode along a big stretch of it. Bet I'm the only one on here who can say that!



Nice one, I used to ride along the M3 on before it was opened.


----------



## David_66 (1 Jul 2014)

Hi all... Its not long now, really looking forward to this one.
Staying at Travelodge, Stratford, hope to say hello to anybody staying there too..


Start Area: Black
Wave:B
Wave Load opening time: 05:52
Wave Load closing time:06:22
Start Time:06:52


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Jul 2014)

Right, filled out my travel plan, cycle in from (near) the Blackwall Lane drop off which means I'll probably be on the road in the car a little before 5am (I can't believe that's good preparation for doing exercise :-) ) wave opens at 06:20 which I presume is the first thing I need to be there for, everything else is done a day or two before at Excel, right?

Ride thing starts for my wave at 07:20 and I've heard is a bit sluggish to get going. Say timing starts at 07:30 (that may be optimisitic) I'm guessing that'll put me at the Mall some time after 14:00 so I've booked the 15:25 river boat back to North Greenwich, which is a flat couple of miles back to the car. My brain was telling me the 15:05 should be easily doable, but I don't listen to it when exercise is involved.


----------



## Bike_Me (1 Jul 2014)

Not sure if this has been asked already, apologies if it has.

During the ride, if say any mechanical failures, accidents, etc. occur, is there any support available and/or transport back to London?

Advance apologies for beinga complete noob at this..


----------



## livpoksoc (1 Jul 2014)

Afternoon all. Apologies if this is covered already, but 30 pages on a mobile, on the train is a bit difficult.

Can anyone explain what facilities will be like on the day? Having experienced Nightrider which had some disastrous break stops & ill informed marshalls, I am hoping for more from this event. I basically want to know roughly at what intervals the water stops are & what snacks (if any) are available en route. Also if/where toilets can be found if I get caught short!
Thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> Afternoon all. Apologies if this is covered already, but 30 pages on a mobile, on the train is a bit difficult.
> 
> Can anyone explain what facilities will be like on the day? Having experienced Nightrider which had some disastrous break stops & ill informed marshalls, I am hoping for more from this event. I basically want to know roughly at what intervals the water stops are & what snacks (if any) are available en route. Also if/where toilets can be found if I get caught short!
> Thanks



I'm not sure where they all are, but there's plenty of them, there's two/three food stops plus a couple more water/toilette stops. Some blokes were peeing in the bushes in the country side, do not do this, not good for PR. loads of bogs at the start and finish. There'll be map up on the website soon that will show where all the stops are.

Hint: all the food is sweet sticky energy type stuff, bananas and maybe a packet of crisps, which we get a bit bored with, so we take a couple of slices of malt loaf and a couple of sausage rolls along for the ride. TAKE SAUSAGES ROLLS, they are the answer to an enjoyable ride.


----------



## livpoksoc (1 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I'm not sure where they all are, but there's plenty of them, there's two/three food stops plus a couple more water/toilette stops. Some blokes were peeing in the bushes in the country side, do not do this, not good for PR. loads of bogs at the start and finish. There'll be map up on the website soon that will show where all the stops are.
> 
> Hint: all the food is sweet sticky energy type stuff, bananas and maybe a packet of crisps, which we get a bit bored with, so we take a couple of slices of malt loaf and a couple of sausage rolls along for the ride. TAKE SAUSAGES ROLLS, they are the answer to an enjoyable ride.



Ok thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
On previous events the max mileage per day was 80 so the breaks were once every 20 miles. Can I assume similar (i.e. Stops at 20mile intervals) or would it be pushed out to 25, on the assumption of two breaks for water and/or snacks either side of a lunch stop?


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2014)

My surgeon said a bunch of his friends did it last year and they got lost, signage not too great....so take a map or GPS!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> My surgeon said a bunch of his friends did it last year and they got lost, signage not too great....so take a map or GPS!



They need to go to spec savers, there was a bit confusion at the very start where one of the roads did not look like it was coned off properly, but apart from that I would say it was almost impossible to get lost unless your riding with a white stick.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> Ok thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
> On previous events the max mileage per day was 80 so the breaks were once every 20 miles. Can I assume similar (i.e. Stops at 20mile intervals) or would it be pushed out to 25, on the assumption of two breaks for water and/or snacks either side of a lunch stop?



If I recall correctly there were toilets at the start, then water and bogs at Hampton Court, and near Pyford, then a proper feed station on top of Newlands corner, then water and bogs on top of Box Hill and the WI were selling teas and cakes at the village hall, more water and bogs at Leatherhead, and again at Esher racecourse. Of course you can stop at the pubs shops and garages that are open en route.


----------



## benb (1 Jul 2014)

Sausage rolls, good call.
I might just cook some normal sausages and have them cold. I love sausages.

Scotch eggs might be nice too.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

benb said:


> Sausage rolls, good call.
> I might just cook some normal sausages and have them cold. I love sausages.
> 
> Scotch eggs might be nice too.



My wife and I always take something that is savoury, it defo helps us.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> They need to go to spec savers, there was a bit confusion at the very start where one of the roads did not look like it was coned off properly, but apart from that I would say it was almost impossible to get lost unless your riding with a white stick.


Only repeating what I was told, I know not where it was, may have been there, sounds like it was a fair few people going wrong, so maybe


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Only repeating what I was told, I know not where it was, may have been there, sounds like it was a fair few people going wrong, so maybe



As I said, there did seem to be some confusion near the beginning I seem to recall a load of cyclist coming down a slip road the wrong way, and some lifting their bikes over the central reservation of a dual carriageway very near the beginning possibly before the "time start line" at two miles.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

@livpoksoc & @benb here's a linkypoosette of the map of last years ride. This year there is a slight route change somewhere, I think it might be at Shammybonce, I'm not sure.

http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/i...s/2/2013/05/Participants_Map_30_May_20131.jpg


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> and the WI were selling teas and cakes at the village hall, more water and bogs at Leatherhead, and again at Esher racecourse. Of course you can stop at the pubs shops and garages that are open en route.



So I'd best add some spending money to my packing then... My wallet always has an emergency tenner in it (unless there's recently been an emergency), but that's for emergencies!


----------



## PK99 (1 Jul 2014)

benb said:


> Sausage rolls, good call.
> I might just cook some normal sausages and have them cold. I love sausages.
> 
> Scotch eggs might be nice too.



It is accessible carbs you need to take on board en route as fuel not protein.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> It is accessible carbs you need to take on board en route as fuel not protein.



I'll get plenty of that on the night before and during the day, I take a couple of sausage rolls to just for a change.


----------



## PK99 (1 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I'll get plenty of that on the night before and during the day, I take a couple of sausage rolls to just for a change.



My reply was to the guy talking of sausages, a Greegs sausage roll gives 25g carbs 9g protein


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> My reply was to the guy talking of sausages, a Greegs sausage roll gives 25g carbs 9g protein



My bad, if may use the modern vernacular.


----------



## Cazza (2 Jul 2014)

Hi everyone
A question for those who rode the race last year. My friend and I have been given hugely different start times (6.47 and 8). Is there anyway you can swap times with people at the Excel centre at registration? Do they check who you are at wave loading? Just trying to see if we have any options at all to ride it together without me standing at the side of the road for ages waiting for them to come along! Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks ;-)


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jul 2014)

Cazza said:


> Hi everyone
> A question for those who rode the race last year. My friend and I have been given hugely different start times (6.47 and 8). Is there anyway you can swap times with people at the Excel centre at registration? Do they check who you are at wave loading? Just trying to see if we have any options at all to ride it together without me standing at the side of the road for ages waiting for them to come along! Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks ;-)



I'm pretty sure you are stuck with the time you are given, but I suggest to telephone them to see if there is something they can do. Last year I phoned them about some other matter and they were very helpful. You will find the number on the website or on the last email you received from them.


----------



## Cazza (2 Jul 2014)

Ahh, I already tried that and she said what you just said, that you're stuck with the times as logistically they can't start swapping people so they can ride together. I was just wondering if anyone had ever swapped numbers before so they got nearer the time they wanted. It's not looking likely though… Thanks for replying.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

What do you get from Excel when you sign on? How involved is the process getting in to your Wave on the morning? Is there more admin then, or was all that done at Excel so all they need to do is check your number?


----------



## Cazza (2 Jul 2014)

I think you get given your number (for bike and top) etc, and a registration card that you hand over when you enter your loading area. So you can't go in earlier or later than the time on the reg card.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> What do you get from Excel when you sign on? How involved is the process getting in to your Wave on the morning? Is there more admin then, or was all that done at Excel so all they need to do is check your number?




The numbers have your wave on them. The number is on the bike, shirt and helmet and contains a timing chip. When you pick up the pack from the excel, there is a detailed explanation what to do. There are pens for each wave that you move through. It's like herding sheep but worked well.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

Thanks, just getting my head around the Sunday morning journey really.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jul 2014)

What @philinmerthyr said. It's very well organised, don't worry about it, all the admin is done when you pick up your stuff at excel, then on the day you ride your bike to wave pen, then off you go. You will have a great time.


----------



## marcusjb (2 Jul 2014)

David_66 said:


> Hi all... Its not long now, really looking forward to this one.
> Staying at Travelodge, Stratford, hope to say hello to anybody staying there too..
> 
> 
> ...



Same as us - look out for a purple Co-Motion tandem!


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jul 2014)

@Cazza you won't be able to swap you numbers and time chips, of you could then no one would know who finished at what time It's a bit of pain, my wife and I are starting an hour apart. Shell probably catch me up, she did last year and finished 45 minutes ahead of me.


----------



## Cazza (2 Jul 2014)

Thanks CarlP!


----------



## anyuser (2 Jul 2014)

My start time is 7:02, I just completed the transport options form which somehow changed my first name to include my last name but phoned them up and they fixed it instantly.


----------



## David_66 (2 Jul 2014)

Im thinking of parking up in Westfields shopping centre Saturday , then cycling to Excel Centre, has anybody else cycled there, there must surely have facilities to keep bicycles safe at Excel. I hear that it is £15 parking


----------



## David_66 (2 Jul 2014)

marcusjb said:


> Same as us - look out for a purple Co-Motion tandem!


 Should be easy to spot you :-D . Dont think we will have a problem with bikes in rooms, guessing the whole hotel will be solid with bikes, if you can fit your tandem in room


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

David_66 said:


> Im thinking of parking up in Westfields shopping centre Saturday , then cycling to Excel Centre, has anybody else cycled there, there must surely have facilities to keep bicycles safe at Excel. I hear that it is £15 parking



A lot of people were locking bikes up outside on the rails etc. at Excel last year, but they didn't seem to care if you walked the bike inside with you, and I think they had a secure bike store inside (we'd already parked and locked when we realised, so didn't bother going back for them. We went to look at the show.


----------



## David_66 (4 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> A lot of people were locking bikes up outside on the rails etc. at Excel last year, but they didn't seem to care if you walked the bike inside with you, and I think they had a secure bike store inside (we'd already parked and locked when we realised, so didn't bother going back for them. We went to look at the show.



Thankyou, if there is a secure bike store inside. I might just have a look around the show myself


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

It wasn't huge, there was the official merch store, some bikes to look at and bits going on in the arena. Maybe three dozen stalls with a vague bike theme as you'd get at any Expo type thing. We went on the Saturday as we'd done the Freecycle. No idea if it will be dead on the earlier days. I'm intending to pop across after work (and finally use the cable car) probably on the Thursday.


----------



## anyuser (4 Jul 2014)

Has anyone received their Final Instructions magazine yet?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

I haven't.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Jul 2014)

I rode the hills today, starting in Effingham and following the route to do Newlands, Leith and Box before turning back through Leatherhead to the car. The B2126 that joins the route down from Abinger after Newlands to Leith Hill is currently dug up. There's a wide trench across the whole road because of subsidence and there's no way past for pedestrians (and therefore cycles). I detoured south to come back on to Leith hill, but it added 5 miles or so and involved a few stops to interpret the Garmin.

So if you're practicing the hills, bear it in mind.


----------



## Bike_Me (7 Jul 2014)

Cheers for the heads up Kent!


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I rode the hills today,


How did you find the hills?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> How did you find the hills?



I used my Garmin. Sorry, I tried to resist, honest :-)

I've done a longer write up on the whole thing here. Short version, they were within my capabilities but not easy, the general hillyness of the whole area makes me wonder what state I'll be in by the end. Of the three named, Leith was my worst, Box probably the easiest although felt long. I can imagine being overtaken a lot up it (and was overtaken on Sunday by someone much faster). I'd probably highlight the hill between Abinger Common and Leith as being worthy of note too, as high as Newlands with the profile of Box.

Has strengthened my resolve to try and hold back on the run out and if I'm going to hammer it do it post Box (probably post Wimbledon.)


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> The B2126 that joins the route down from Abinger after Newlands to Leith Hill is currently dug up. There's a wide trench across the whole road because of subsidence and there's no way past for pedestrians (and therefore cycles)


If I'm thinking of the same place, there were cyclists going through last weekend but they did have to get off and carry their bikes for about 10 meters as there were gaps in the barriers. They may have been closed but I can't see that being a solution for 20,000+ riders.

On the subject of Leigh Hill, I've attempted it in the past twice (two different routes though) and it has got the better of me. Saturday I was determined that it wasn't going to break me again and it turned out to be third time lucky  Then went on to to Box Hill. Leigh came at 30km on Saturday though so when it comes at around 90km it may be a whole different subject 

As I'm OK with Box Hill and have a love hate relationship with Leigh Hill, would anyone recommend going to have a look at Newlands Corner as I've heard it is like Box Hill?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2014)

I think the road has got worse, there was a metal sided trench around a metre wide and at least a metre deep from edge to edge and chained 6ft metal fencing either side. I presume if it isn't finished they'll do a temporary fill, bikes aren't going to damage that like trucks would.

I'd give Newlands a go if you have time, but if you're happy with Box I think it should be fine.


----------



## michaelcycle (8 Jul 2014)

anyuser said:


> Has anyone received their Final Instructions magazine yet?



Now available online:

http://bit.ly/1qeru0v


----------



## PK99 (8 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Now available online:
> 
> http://bit.ly/1qeru0v



When will rider numbers etc arrive?


----------



## sleaver (8 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> When will rider numbers etc arrive?


You pick them up from ExCel between the Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> You pick them up from ExCel between the Thursday and Saturday.



I know that bit, but have not yet had the rider registration form referred to in the linked document. I wondered when to expect that...


----------



## sleaver (8 Jul 2014)

Ah OK. I read last year you also got a letter with the magazine so it may be that. Have you had the transport email?


----------



## PK99 (8 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> Ah OK. I read last year you also got a letter with the magazine so it may be that. Have you had the transport email?




Had the transport mail but nothing since...


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> Had the transport mail but nothing since...



That's all I've had, no letter etc since the magazine at beginning of the year.


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2014)

I work some of the time in Guildford, and took advantage of needing to be offsite for some of today to take a peek at some of the Surrey section on four wheels. Paging @rvw, here's srw's guide to (some of) the hilly bits.

Ripley to Horsley is mostly a long draggy slight uphill - the steepest bit until you get to the houses in Horsley is the A3 road bridge. Usefully there's a newsagent in Horsley for a Mars Bar hit (if 17,000 riders haven't cleaned them out first). In the middle of the village the road starts ramping up more steeply, and that ramp continues once you turn onto the A246. At the top of the ramp the road starts rolling, with some decent downhills to get the momentum up. 

You then turn left to start climbing up the A25 towards Newlands Corner and an official hub. That's probably a middle-ring hill, with only one short moderately steep section. Just as you think you've got to the top there's another little ramp to catch out the unwary. Then there's the fastest mile or two of the ride - a smooth, wide piece of road going downhill steeply enough to get up speed quickly but not so steep as to need too much braking. At the bottom the road splits into a dual carriageway, so some care will be needed.

The next section of the A25 is flat. Then you turn right onto the B2126 at Abinger Hammer. This is a _long_ section of road, even in a car. It's a fairly rough, draggy uphill for several miles, going up a valley. Once you get to Holmbury St Mary there's a fairly short steeper section taking you up out of the village before you reach the top and there's a straightish (but narrow and bumpy) downhill. 

Then comes Leith Hill. It starts with a fairly gentle section before getting steeper - but with gentler, almost flat sections. Once you get past Leith Hill Place (large brick wall, which seems to be a water stop) the hill gets more serious - but it looks like a straightforward bottom gear spin. There are a few wiggles, and you'll know you've got to the top when you pass the footpath signpost to the tower on the right hand side of the road.

Leith Hill down is long and will be quite fast - but it's narrow (single-track at times), dark (wooded) and there are a few bends, and I'm pretty sure i spotted a pothole on the outside of a sharp right-hander (marked with a chevron road-sign) which could be awkward. There is, unfortunately, a little rise just before you get back to the A25.

If I get around to it I'll pop over to Box Hill one evening.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> and I'm pretty sure i spotted a pothole on the outside of a sharp right-hander (marked with a chevron road-sign) which could be awkward.



I'm pretty sure I saw that too, close to outside edge as you descend, and it did get dark there too not sure I'd want to do it with sunglasses on, although it was gone 6 before I got there.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> middle-ring hill,
> [...]
> but it looks like a straightforward bottom gear spin.


I should point out that this is from the point of view of someone who knows that he has a wide-range 11-34 cassette on the tandem, and who has the advantage of a 28-tooth granny ring. As they say, your mileage may vary...


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw that too, close to outside edge as you descend, and it did get dark there too not sure I'd want to do it with sunglasses on, although it was gone 6 before I got there.


http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/106023?key=740cb5f752


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Jul 2014)

Had the magazine this morning which includes registration form and rider number - getting real now!


----------



## rvw (9 Jul 2014)

Our magazines arrived just as I was reading the post above!


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2014)

@srw Was the B2126 open all the way as it has been closed the last couple of weeks due to a rather large hole across the whole road?

In regards to the final instructions magazine, do charity riders get it at the same time or does it go via the charity?


----------



## rvw (9 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> In regards to the final instructions magazine, do charity riders get it at the same time or does it go via the charity?



We are riding for a charity - the Children's Cancer and Leukaemia Group - and our magazines came direct.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> @srw Was the B2126 open all the way as it has been closed the last couple of weeks due to a rather large hole across the whole road?
> 
> In regards to the final instructions magazine, do charity riders get it at the same time or does it go via the charity?


No, the B2126 was firmly shut. I did a _long_ detour around it. Looking properly at the map, there's a different way up to Leith Hill which would have avoided the detour.

And charity riders get the mag and the rider number direct to their door. At least, that's how it was for us.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2014)

Magazine arrived today, I'll be rider #7495. I'm not riding for a charity.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2014)

16009 and 16010. Not entirely clear where the stoker's handlebar number should be attached!


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> 16009 and 16010. Not entirely clear where the stoker's handlebar number should be attached!


 I'm sure you'll find a place to stick it!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

I predict confused Ride London helpers when you go to pick up the numbers :-)


----------



## David_66 (10 Jul 2014)

Thanks SRW for the write up. Ive never been on any of this route before, your info helps alot.
My final instructions and registration arrived today also and im riding for BHF.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> A lot of people were locking bikes up outside on the rails etc. at Excel last year, but they didn't seem to care if you walked the bike inside with you, and I think they had a secure bike store inside (we'd already parked and locked when we realised, so didn't bother going back for them.) We went to look at the show.


 
Just to confirm, as in the magazine, there is a secure bike store at Excel, take the bikes in and you can drop them off just before you enter the Expo


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

David_66 said:


> Thanks SRW for the write up. Ive never been on any of this route before, your info helps alot.
> My final instructions and registration arrived today also and im riding for BHF.


It's a bit hidden, but I rode the hills last weekend and if you click here it'll take you to the post about it. Everyone was telling me how the hills would be 'no problem' but I needed to see them myself. Everyones abilities differ, but it might be of some use.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Just to confirm, as in the magazine, there is a secure bike store at Excel, take the bikes in and you can drop them off just before you enter the Expo


 Good, my plan is to ride to Excel on Thursday after work to register, then get the Woolwich ferry back home.
A secure bike drop makes that so much easier.


----------



## benb (10 Jul 2014)

If anyone is staying near the ExCeL on the Saturday night, I'll be having dinner and maybe one or two pints at the Fox.
Would be good to have some CC company.


----------



## Markymark (10 Jul 2014)

benb said:


> If anyone is staying near the ExCeL on the Saturday night, I'll be having dinner and maybe one or two pints at the Fox.
> Would be good to have some CC company.


Sorry to butt in but as an ex-resident of that area there's a Fox pub at either end so I'd clarify if I were you!


----------



## benb (10 Jul 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Sorry to butt in but as an ex-resident of that area there's a Fox pub at either end so I'd clarify if I were you!



Thanks. This one:
http://goo.gl/maps/LmkTa


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (10 Jul 2014)

I'm in Wave G, Black area, leaving 7.47.

I'm worried about traffic on Leith Hill. A couple of weeks ago I rode out to the Surrey Hills from my flat in Stockwell, and myself and a friend tackled the various hills. I got up Leith, slowly, but my lowest gear is not so low (38/26) so if people are walking it/stopping I may have to stop too - I need to keep going!

We also did Box Hill at the beginning and end of the ride, which was fine (maybe it was the promise of cake at the top!?), Coldharbour, which I got up but needed to stop for a small rest halfway, and White Down, which defeated me utterly about halfway up and I walked the rest of it. Then I cycled back to Stockwell.

The hills slow me down considerably, unfortunately. I'll be gutted if I end up being too slow and get disqualified.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw that too, close to outside edge as you descend, and it did get dark there too not sure I'd want to do it with sunglasses on, although it was gone 6 before I got there.





srw said:


> http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/106023?key=740cb5f752



That was there last year, I had a blow out hitting that bastard on the day at about 35mph.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2014)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> I'm in Wave G, Black area, leaving 7.47.
> 
> I'm worried about traffic on Leith Hill. A couple of weeks ago I rode out to the Surrey Hills from my flat in Stockwell, and myself and a friend tackled the various hills. I got up Leith, slowly, but my lowest gear is not so low (38/26) so if people are walking it/stopping I may have to stop too - I need to keep going!
> 
> ...



You won't be so slow that you get disqualified, rest easy young Padawan, get in the low gear and just keep pedalling, there will be a lot of people on Lieth, but there's plenty of room.


----------



## Stedman (11 Jul 2014)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> I'm in Wave G, Black area, leaving 7.47.
> 
> I'm worried about traffic on Leith Hill. A couple of weeks ago I rode out to the Surrey Hills from my flat in Stockwell, and myself and a friend tackled the various hills. I got up Leith, slowly, but my lowest gear is not so low (38/26) so if people are walking it/stopping I may have to stop too - I need to keep going!
> 
> ...


If you can ride up Leith Hill on a 38/26, you certainly won't slow enough to be disqualified!


----------



## Flyingfox (11 Jul 2014)

Anyone here have any info on the closure of Putney Bridge and how it might effect the return back to the Mall? It closes this Monday for 4 months and cyclists have been told they will have to dismount and walk across with the pedestrians. When I rang the Ride London 100 to enquire whether the return route will be altered they couldn't give me any real information, only that 'the organisational team would have been liaising with the council'.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jul 2014)

Flyingfox said:


> Anyone here have any info on the closure of Putney Bridge and how it might effect the return back to the Mall? It closes this Monday for 4 months and cyclists have been told they will have to dismount and walk across with the pedestrians. When I rang the Ride London 100 to enquire whether the return route will be altered they couldn't give me any real information, only that 'the organisational team would have been liaising with the council'.



I dont know, but I hope it isnt closed on the day, it was coming down the hill from Wimbledon on to Putney High street and over the bridge was one of the high lights of the ride for me.


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

Flyingfox said:


> Anyone here have any info on the closure of Putney Bridge and how it might effect the return back to the Mall? It closes this Monday for 4 months and cyclists have been told they will have to dismount and walk across with the pedestrians. When I rang the Ride London 100 to enquire whether the return route will be altered they couldn't give me any real information, only that 'the organisational team would have been liaising with the council'.



i did read, somewhere, that the bridge will be open to the cycling events that day. blimmin' hope so!


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

i am in an orange wave (hoorah) starting at 8:12. this is a slight worry as i am pathetically slow. anyone want to give me a tow to escape the voiture balai?


----------



## derrick (11 Jul 2014)

Start Area: Black
Wave:L
Wave Load opening time: 07:32
Wave Load closing time:08:17
Start Time:08:17
Can't wait it's going to be phenomenal


----------



## srw (11 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> i did read, somewhere, that the bridge will be open to the cycling events that day. blimmin' hope so!





> *Will the Ride London bike race event be affected? *
> No. This popular annual cycling event which crosses the bridge and attracts thousands of professional and amateur riders will go ahead as planned on 10 August 2014. Arrangements have been made to lay a narrow temporary surface across the bridge so that the race can be staged as normal. Transport for London have agreed to fund this temporary measure.


http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/info/200083/roads_highways_and_pavements/1789/putney_bridge_repairs/3


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> I work some of the time in Guildford, and took advantage of needing to be offsite for some of today to take a peek at some of the Surrey section on four wheels. Paging @rvw, here's srw's guide to (some of) the hilly bits.
> 
> Ripley to Horsley is mostly a long draggy slight uphill - the steepest bit until you get to the houses in Horsley is the A3 road bridge. Usefully there's a newsagent in Horsley for a Mars Bar hit (if 17,000 riders haven't cleaned them out first). In the middle of the village the road starts ramping up more steeply, and that ramp continues once you turn onto the A246. At the top of the ramp the road starts rolling, with some decent downhills to get the momentum up.
> 
> ...



cheers for this, it's been a few years since i have been out there - from what i remember, from Newlands to Box Hill it is lumpy, there is very little flat, so enjoy the downhills. the road surface around Holmbury is sketchy, i remember almost crashing on the slight downhill section you mention - mainly as i was trying to eat at the time!

Leith is nasty, but short. did i mention nasty? the run is is on 'slow' roads and then it ramps up, luckilt there are a couple of bends, so ride to the next bend! it opens on a bend to the right and in the trees. the descent it quite wooded - a good place to eat a bar or have some gels.

it gets lumpy before you join the main road into Dorking and that is lumpy too, there are a couple of steep bits that will throw your momentum out. From Dorking it's downhill to Box, again, i plan to try and rest here (if i have made the time cut).

Box hill is og. the first section is the worst. i get bored on this. it is also hard to tell that you are climbing here and your mind starts to go crazy. after the first hairpin it rises up, but is easier - it could be an illusion in that you can actually see you are going up. the 2nd bend is steep and the problem after that is the road drops down to the right - holding a straight line can be tricky. another bend and into the trees for the final bit, opening out to see the cafe! BEWARE - the road still rises, so piffle on comrades. after the lovely view it carries on slowly but surely upwards until after you pass the view and car parks.

the ride along the crest can be bumpy, but i think they have taken out a lot of the potholes. it's lumpy as well and rises as you reach the bend and the turn left to take you to leatherhead. there is another car park ahead and then the road levels. 

the drop down towards Leatherhead is tricky - 2 sections of S bend, the 2nd bend tightens, so beware. i have dropped a motorcycle that was following me down there once. the 2nd S bend is FAST, the last bend opening out to a fantastic drop... alas, i know nothing of the rest of the road as i usually turn left to take the road down to the start of Box. i think it rises after the drop and then drops again into Leatherhead...

Further along, from Esher to Kingston is flat and can be fast. the road is a bit bumpy, but should be ok.

beware of the 2 stings - Coombe Hill and Wimbledon. the former is a mile or so from my house, but i rarely go up it. it's a niggly climb and watching there last year a lot of people were in trouble as it was unexpected. the road ramps up by Norbiton station to the traffic lights, then flattens for a bit... rising and then getting steeper towatds the end. last year there was a stop on the right by the school, i'd try and avoid it as the climb is over not far from that, but it could be a welcome respite. it drops down after the New Malden turn off and crosses the A3. then through Raynes Park and up to Wimbledon. from memory it is slightly uphill and by this stage could be tiring.

in Wimbledon there's the turn and the steep climb of the hill. this is nasty at this stage. it's been manya a year since i have ridden it, mainly due to traffic. once up the top it is all downhill.

good luck, everyone, i know i will need it to beat the broom wagon.


----------



## Rupie (12 Jul 2014)

Interesting reading other peoples plans, as it would appear the majority of you are based around the London area. I live in between Stratford upon Avon and Evesham.

Transport wise, the pre ride trip to Excel to register, is a massive pain in the arse, and will either cost me a days wages or a nights accommodation, or both, to do. I had a row with the man on the hepldesk phone about it and they say it is for security reasons, which is rubbish. I have also chosen a different accommodation tactic. I am staying near Kings Cross. Parking is easier, its away from the closures and on the morning I will just cycle in, via a drop off point and follow the signs. The best bit is when the event finishes, its just a short ride north to collect my car, and family who will use the tube, and then away, out of town.

As for the hills, I have no chance of getting to them to train. I have looked at heights, times and gradients, and can only conclude that they nothing worse than here. For people doing their first 100mile its a good one to do, lots of atmosphere and nice and flat. Apart from in the east, where its flat, many sportives try to include as many hills as possible to make them tough. The Shakespeare Sportive has 3000ft of climbing,and there are many more worse than that in the Peak District and Lakes. Saying that I have built up climbing muscles, that do not suit the flat, so may suffer in the run into town. Is there a suggestion that some sponsored cyclists get their own feed stations, and do not have to mix with us lot ?

So, in conclusion, from a non Londoner, the logistics of getting there and back cheaply, are much bigger and expensive than the ride itself. And as for the hills, I'm not worried, all you London cyclists are invited to do the Malvern Mad-Hatter, 103 miles 7000ft gain rating 3.5/5. It doesn't finish in front of a palace, and you can't get there on the tube I'm afraid.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Jul 2014)

If you can sort things out with a local, say through an Internet cycling forum or some such, to collect your race pack for you, that can be done. There are some hoops to jump through, but it's all achievable. For instance I will be doing the arduous 3 mile trip from work to collect mine on the Thursday evening and will be in London for the Freecycle on the Saturday anyway.

Hills wise you should be fine and I'm sure you'll cope with the flat bits.


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2014)

Just to add to the info on Putney Bridge, is is from a latest email:



> Planned Road Repair Projects
> 
> There are several planned road repair projects on the event route before the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100.
> 
> ...


----------



## PK99 (12 Jul 2014)

Chatting to a mate last night who rode last year.... avoid using the hubs if you can, they were soooo busy and ate time just to buy a spare tube after punctures. the water stops are a different matter - bowsers and loads of taps, simply top up and go.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Jul 2014)

That's useful to know, especially with the numbers up by 6000 this year. I'd heard rumours that the feed stations weren't good for queues. I'll probably carry the basic food stuffs and consider buying from the WI if I find myself needing variation.


----------



## David_66 (12 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It's a bit hidden, but I rode the hills last weekend and if you click here it'll take you to the post about it. Everyone was telling me how the hills would be 'no problem' but I needed to see them myself. Everyones abilities differ, but it might be of some use.



Thanks very much, a nice read ty


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> Chatting to a mate last night who rode last year.... avoid using the hubs if you can, they were soooo busy and ate time just to buy a spare tube after punctures. the water stops are a different matter - bowsers and loads of taps, simply top up and go.





w00hoo_kent said:


> That's useful to know, especially with the numbers up by 6000 this year. I'd heard rumours that the feed stations weren't good for queues. I'll probably carry the basic food stuffs and consider buying from the WI if I find myself needing variation.



The hubs do get busy, but are well manned, you can be in and out in a matter of minutes if you choose, or hang around and enjoy the spectacle. 

This year I will be taking my own food mainly because all the food last year was sweet and sticky, it got a bit boring, so I'm gonna take my own, it'll save time. too.


----------



## benb (13 Jul 2014)

Don't forget suntan lotion!


----------



## Flyingfox (13 Jul 2014)

I did 80 miles yesterday which included Newlands & Boxhill, (I'm leaving Leith for another day!) and whilst there were a lot of unexpected smaller hills, I found these 2 easier than I had imagined (maybe my hill training is paying off). Admittedly I used my smallest gear (30:28) and took it slow but at least I didn't have to get off. Not sure how easy it will be with all the traffic on the day though.


----------



## sleaver (13 Jul 2014)

For anyone worried about Leith Hill, I would very much suggest that you try it before the day if you can because from my experience, it help the second time I tried it.

I find that when you look at inclines, they look steeper than they actually are and when you have got up the first ramp, when you are faced with what looks like the "North face of the Igor", it doesn't help. But, if you know what is coming, you know it isn't as bad as it looks. You'll also know when it ends, for example, when you are going around a bend you know it flatters out and when you get to a junction you know you are almost there etc.


----------



## Ian at fleet (14 Jul 2014)

Hello everyone, woe is me! I have done several 100km rides this year but I am starting to panic about this ride. I average 15mph usually including hill work, I always try to find a hill to pedal up. I am physically capable of completing the distance but I now know that things like food intake and water are going to be my downfall unless I can discipline myself to stop and eat and drink regulary. Looking at Youtube videos today I notice some riders scoffing after the first 10 miles, in the past I would do twice that before falsing myself to stop and eat. I am 47 bloke 95kgs, hoping for some morale lifting tips please.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Jul 2014)

Sounds like it should be fine for you. 15mph average including hills should get you home comfortably before the cut off and everyone says this event rides faster anyway thanks to the road choice and them being closed to traffic. This is my first sportive but from the rides I've done so far my intention is to stop properly at Newlands Corner and somewhere between Box Hill and Wimbledon. I'll probably take a couple of gels and maybe a bit of energy bar now and then before that. I drink a lot anyway and have added an electrolyte drink to supplement the water in my hydration pack.

I've not found a direct equivalent hills in Kent yet, although if you climb the downs on your training runs that should be plenty. Newlands and Box Hill are long as much as anything, Leith is steep in places, but probably no steeper than some of the North Downs hills (Boxley for instance) although it is also long.

44 years old and 99kg last time on the scales by the way.


----------



## Ian at fleet (14 Jul 2014)

Thank you, I do have to cycle up the North Downs usually, so I will carry on huffing and puffing. Are you carrying a hydration pack rather than bottles? I know I will drink more regulary from my Camelback as opposed to bottles but as you know most riders stick with bottles. Another issue I seem to have is I have recently had SPD fitted although I have done at 250 miles wearing clips on I seem to feel more tired than I did previously. Last year and up until June I had done a couple of thousand miles with no real issues. May be the extra knee muscles needed haven't caught up?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Jul 2014)

I would be wary about using me as the 'norm', I've only been back in to cycling for a couple of years and consider myself a bit of a noob, but am happy to share experiences. I fall comfortably in the BSNYC bracket of 'Lone Wolf'.

Anyway, I commute every day with a hydration pack and I'm comfortable with the fact that I sweat like a pig whatever so having a rucksack of any kind on isn't going to make that worse to any obvious degree. Plus I drink little and often and prefer not to wobble around with a bottle.

I have been using a rucksack with a Platypus in and using the rucksack to carry tools and spares but I've recently added a pair of bottle cages to the bike and now have a bottle with electrolyte in it to augment the water and a tool bottle with all my other bits in. I have a camelback which I'll experiment with, it has sufficient room to carry a bit of food (bars and gels), phone, money and credit card. It that works well I'll probably ride with that.

I went to mountain bike shoes with clipless when I bought the Synapse and seem to have moved across to them alright although I swap between flats on a hybrid and clipless on the Synapse fairly regularly. Sounds like it's possible the cleat position isn't right with your SPD's, I paid out for a bike fit with the Synapse and have been pleased with the results (although a lot of it could be done with a mate and a ruler. The bike fit did include adding shims to my shoes to alter my foot position a bit which seems to have been positive although wasn't great initially. Do you have any feel for how your speeds have been with the SPD's? Is it possible that you're feeling more tired because they are encouraging you to put more effort in than before?


----------



## Ian at fleet (14 Jul 2014)

Thanks again, I have done enough sportives by now to know the ropes, I'm tempted to go with the camelback simply to carry jacket, food etc unless its going to be guaranteed dry day. I'm planning on doing70- 80 miles this saturday, and I will stop for food breaks.Hopefully this time next week I shall be in a more positive frame of mind.


----------



## sleaver (14 Jul 2014)

Just out of interest, is there anyone considering doing the Free Cycle on the Saturday?

Considering I'll probably be arriving at London Bridge with a bike, it makes sense even if it is just for one lap.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Jul 2014)

I'll be doing the Free Cycle with my family and some friends, we did it last year and it was a laugh if a bit chaotic (OK, a lot chaotic) I'm not sure how much I enjoyed it, loads of other bikes and my 'commuter radar' was on over load but my wife had a hoot so we're going. I'll be riding the other bike though. Partially because we'll probably lock them up for a bit and do the festival zones so there's a chance of theft and partially because I just wouldn't want to risk it being damaged the day before the event. Last year we spent a bit of time chatting to a guy who was riding home from doing his circuits of Richmond Park and just thought he'd come through for the experience. It's a bit of a carnival and would make the London Brighton look like it's full of professionals.

We went across to Excel as part of it to see what it was like, but I wouldn't bother unless you're collecting Rider Packs. It was _OK_ but not particularly worth the extra riding through no mans land to Excel.

We'll probably work out a route in from the Greenwich area, purely because I know it.


----------



## benb (14 Jul 2014)

@Ian at fleet if I can do it, so can you.


----------



## srw (14 Jul 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Hello everyone, woe is me! I have done several 100km rides this year but I am starting to panic about this ride. I average 15mph usually including hill work, I always try to find a hill to pedal up. I am physically capable of completing the distance but I now know that things like food intake and water are going to be my downfall unless I can discipline myself to stop and eat and drink regulary. Looking at Youtube videos today I notice some riders scoffing after the first 10 miles, in the past I would do twice that before falsing myself to stop and eat. I am 47 bloke 95kgs, hoping for some morale lifting tips please.


Within the last few weeks you've done three consecutive rides of nearly 80 miles, on your hybrid rather than your road bike. There were no hills you failed to get up, and you were never at the back of the group. On the last day we were going at a steady 15mph and couldn't keep up. I think you'll be fine.

I've recently come across the veloviewer segment profile viewer:
http://veloviewer.com/segment/615597/Leith+Hill,+northbound

I want to try and find some of the French hills for comparison.


----------



## srw (14 Jul 2014)

http://veloviewer.com/segment/6272446
http://veloviewer.com/segment/3476530
The second of those is the long, steep, windy one up through the forest on day one. @mmmmartin's video has us dismounting at the bottom to find our grany ring.

Paging @rvw!


----------



## sleaver (14 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> I've recently come across the veloviewer segment profile viewer:
> http://veloviewer.com/segment/615597/Leith Hill, northbound


That makes it look worse than it is. I though the second steep section was the worst but thats saying it is the first.

Just got to remember what comes once up the top. A nice decent followed by a mainly downhill, with a few lumps, run into Dorking and to the bottom of Box Hill.


----------



## Rupie (14 Jul 2014)

Ian at fleet said:


> Hello everyone, woe is me! I have done several 100km rides this year but I am starting to panic about this ride. I average 15mph usually including hill work, I always try to find a hill to pedal up. I am physically capable of completing the distance but I now know that things like food intake and water are going to be my downfall unless I can discipline myself to stop and eat and drink regulary. Looking at Youtube videos today I notice some riders scoffing after the first 10 miles, in the past I would do twice that before falsing myself to stop and eat. I am 47 bloke 95kgs, hoping for some morale lifting tips please.


DONT PANIC, there is a lot of bravado on chat forums, most posts are by experienced confident people, who are looking to do the 100miles in under a certain time, if you have done some 100kms then you should be fine. Whatever you do don't rush, because you think you will get picked up. Just take it steady, relax and enjoy. One reason people eat early is because they just like to eat a little often and don't want to leave it too late. If you compare this event to the people you see running the London Marathon, there are some who had never ran 5 months ago, and like their equivalent cyclists, they get to the end.


----------



## rvw (14 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> http://veloviewer.com/segment/6272446
> http://veloviewer.com/segment/3476530
> The *second* of those is the long, steep, windy one up through the forest on day one. @mmmmartin's video has us dismounting at the bottom to find our granny ring.
> 
> Paging @rvw!



Reporting in! But I think you've labelled those the wrong way round - the second ain't windy or forested. And we're going to have to get used to finding that granny ring without getting off (though the idiot in the 4x4 yesterday certainly didn't help us).


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/info/200083/roads_highways_and_pavements/1789/putney_bridge_repairs/3


I dont like the sound of narrow.
I've just read in the commuter forum that the bridge currently has a very narrow path, less than 1 metre wide, which is causing lots of problems. It will have to be at least 5 metres wide to get everyone through safely, especially as there is a race with a professional peleton coming through in the afternoon.


----------



## sleaver (16 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> I dont like the sound of narrow.
> I've just read in the commuter forum that the bridge currently has a very narrow path, less than 1 metre wide, which is causing lots of problems. It will have to be at least 5 metres wide to get everyone through safely, especially as there is a race with a professional peleton coming through in the afternoon.


The link says that they are going to lay a narrow temporary surface so I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## michaelcycle (16 Jul 2014)

Has everyone had their Final Instructions magazine? I haven't received mine yet with my rider number so am wondering if it has got lost in the post...


----------



## anyuser (16 Jul 2014)

Yes, got mine. Perhaps you should call the helpline and ask them what to do as you need that form to pick up your bag and stickers etc.


----------



## michaelcycle (16 Jul 2014)

anyuser said:


> Yes, got mine. Perhaps you should call the helpline and ask them what to do as you need that form to pick up your bag and stickers etc.



Cheers.

Have checked with them and apparently they are still despatching throughout this week. I was advised to call back mid next week in the event it has still not been received ( if anyone is in the same situation.)

Now I can just go back to bricking it that I won't make it round...


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jul 2014)

benb said:


> @Ian at fleet if I can do it, so can you.



I'm over 20 stone and I completed it in well under 8 hours last year. I'm riding again this year. It's a superb day, it will be great. Hopefully we'll have the same weather as last year.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Jul 2014)

I've just finished my test ride, 113 miles in the end, Tunbridge Wells - Hastings - Rye - Lydd - Canterbury - Lenham - Maidstone - Wateringbury. Up the South Downs, Up both sides of the North Downs so 1,639m of climbing and a 23.7kmh average, which is fast enough for government work. I've been back to riding a little over two years and this is my first 100. So I'm happy. 

What I did notice was my test route included a lot of horrible little lanes, covered in shite and gravel thanks to the rains last night. When I got on to the larger stuff my average increased (I actually upped my average speed from Hawkhurst to Fairlight vs Tunbridge Wells to Hawkhurst which must have been due to the nicer, wider roads 'cause it couldn't have been all the climbing!) the Ride London route doesn't do proper tiny lanes. The area around Leith Hill being the closest exception (and maybe Box) but even then, two cars wide. This plus the closed roads and the other people around to ride with is going to speed you up, so don't panic.

The hundred miles came up after 6 hours 53 of riding time, but a lot more of actual time because my stops were terrible. Partly this was just bad planning on my part, I ended up having to use Pubs for drink stops (J2O, tee total here) which just slowed everything down, partly I just wasn't disciplined enough, this will change for the event, I will have to watch out for just nattering to people at the stops though.


----------



## RussellZero (19 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Has everyone had their Final Instructions magazine? I haven't received mine yet with my rider number so am wondering if it has got lost in the post...



Not got mine yet either, I'll ring them if its not here by next weds


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I've just finished my test ride, 113 miles in the end, Tunbridge Wells - Hastings - Rye - Lydd - Canterbury - Lenham - Maidstone - Wateringbury. Up the South Downs, Up both sides of the North Downs so 1,639m of climbing and a 23.7kmh average, which is fast enough for government work. I've been back to riding a little over two years and this is my first 100. So I'm happy.
> 
> What I did notice was my test route included a lot of horrible little lanes, covered in ****e and gravel thanks to the rains last night. When I got on to the larger stuff my average increased (I actually upped my average speed from Hawkhurst to Fairlight vs Tunbridge Wells to Hawkhurst which must have been due to the nicer, wider roads 'cause it couldn't have been all the climbing!) the Ride London route doesn't do proper tiny lanes. The area around Leith Hill being the closest exception (and maybe Box) but even then, two cars wide. This plus the closed roads and the other people around to ride with is going to speed you up, so don't panic.
> 
> The hundred miles came up after 6 hours 53 of riding time, but a lot more of actual time because my stops were terrible. Partly this was just bad planning on my part, I ended up having to use Pubs for drink stops (J2O, tee total here) which just slowed everything down, partly I just wasn't disciplined enough, this will change for the event, I will have to watch out for just nattering to people at the stops though.



Well done on the ride. It's best to natter while you are riding as well as eating and drinking when you are riding. Use the stops to top up the bottles and grab some grub. I take my own grub (gels and oat bars) and high 5 zero tabs to add to water. 

I did the 100 miles in 7:40 last year. Less than half hr was stop time.


----------



## Ginger (21 Jul 2014)

I've read some reports from last year and it says the start is a couple of miles down the A12.
Is this where the chip timing starts? Is it clearly signed? Suppose it's to get a fast moving start? Doesn't everyone start their GARMIN/Strava etc on the first start line?


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2014)

For anyone not riding but wanting to be involved, the organisers are looking for volunteers around the route for varying tasks. Opportunity to get close to the action for the Classic...which Cav was to be riding (may / may not happen now of course, they don't yet know)

https://volunteers.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/


----------



## beermonster (21 Jul 2014)

Ginger said:


> I've read some reports from last year and it says the start is a couple of miles down the A12.
> Is this where the chip timing starts? Is it clearly signed? Suppose it's to get a fast moving start? Doesn't everyone start their GARMIN/Strava etc on the first start line?


First couple of miles is neutralised and official timing starts on A12 clearly signed, this is where you should start your garmin etc.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2014)

I've treated my bike to a new chain and cassette for the big day.


----------



## Ginger (22 Jul 2014)

Bit of a newbie cyclist having been an athlete for many years and was hoping to get by with my general fitness..... (And my have I underestimated the challenge)!!

Going to do Leith and Box Hill tomorrow to assess how I'm doing.

Because of my work been doing a lot on my Wattbike-my idea is that if I do say an hour on the Wattbike is an hour continuous pushing etc but on the road an hour could be say 15minutes easy freewheeling etc.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2014)

Ginger said:


> Because of my work been doing a lot on my Wattbike-my idea is that if I do say an hour on the Wattbike is an hour continuous pushing etc but on the road an hour could be say 15minutes easy freewheeling etc.
> Any thoughts on that?


Yes, you do get to freewheel on a real bike, but the one thing an exercise bike doesnt give you is the general bumping and vibrations from the road, which after 100 miles will start to hurt your hands and bum. Good gloves and shorts will help, plus keep your hands moving around the bars.
It's like running on a tread mill compared to the roads, similar, but not the same.


----------



## PK99 (22 Jul 2014)

I'm planning to take Mrs PK on Saturday morning on the section from the entry to Richmond Park along the route (with a few minor adjustments to avoid traffic) finishing on Wimbledon Hill (well actually at the Hand in Hand for pint and late lunch).

Someone mentioned a closed road coming off Leith Hill is that still the case?? Where is it??


----------



## michaelcycle (22 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm planning to take Mrs PK on Saturday morning on the section from the entry to Richmond Park along the route (with a few minor adjustments to avoid traffic) finishing on Wimbledon Hill (well actually at the Hand in Hand for pint and late lunch).
> 
> Someone mentioned a closed road coming off Leith Hill is that still the case?? Where is it??



It was closed off at the bottom of Leith Hill Lane for roadworks when I turned off Ockley Road when I rode pretty much exactly the same route last Sunday (although I wish I had ended the ride with a pint & lunch at The Hand in Hand or Crooked Billet rather than sloping off home in a sweaty mess...)

That said it is possible to get around both barriers and there were no roadworks on the ascent or descent. Quite a few people were doing it when I was there.

There are also closed road signs on Church Lane / Newark Lane if I recall correctly but its the same deal and there are just signs rather than barriers.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (22 Jul 2014)

That's much better than when I did it three weeks ago then, the barriers were padlocked solid and completely across the road with no way to get a bike round. Things must have moved on. The detour I ended up taking was around 5 miles I'd guess.


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

As Leith Hill is a little bit far away from Manchester for a training ride I was wondering if there is anything in Greater Manchester that is a similar challenge to Leith Hill that we and the Mrs can include in a ride or two before the event.


----------



## Ginger (23 Jul 2014)

Peak District?
Try Curbar Edge or Rowsley Bar - if you can get up those you'll get up anything!


----------



## Longshot (23 Jul 2014)

Good luck to you all. Have a great day. I'm gutted that I didn't get in this year.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Jul 2014)

User33236 said:


> As Leith Hill is a little bit far away from Manchester for a training ride I was wondering if there is anything in Greater Manchester that is a similar challenge to Leith Hill that we and the Mrs can include in a ride or two before the event.



There are write ups on it which might give you an idea, from memory it's around 1.5 miles long and odd gradient shifts but nothing in double figures, I don't remember much in the way of flat on it, which was the biggest thing for me, nowhere to recover. There's probably a lot around you that is worse, so you'll probably have no trouble. Find a 2 mile climb with a decent gradient and it'll do the job.


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> There are write ups on it which might give you an idea, from memory it's around 1.5 miles long and odd gradient shifts but nothing in double figures, I don't remember much in the way of flat on it, which was the biggest thing for me, nowhere to recover. There's probably a lot around you that is worse, so you'll probably have no trouble. Find a 2 mile climb with a decent gradient and it'll do the job.


Thanks I'll get looking. There are plenty of short steep hills not too far away and long gradual inclines.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Jul 2014)

In fact, you could do worse than start here - http://sportivecyclist.com/ultimate-guide-to-ridelondon-2014/


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> In fact, you could do worse than start here - http://sportivecyclist.com/ultimate-guide-to-ridelondon-2014/


Thanks.

I'm sure me and Mrs SG will have no issue with the route. We are just trying to work out how best to pace ourselves over the various sections. Might just pop in a few big hills over the next week or so to be sure lol.


----------



## michaelcycle (23 Jul 2014)

User33236 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure me and Mrs SG will have no issue with the route. We are just trying to work out how best to pace ourselves over the various sections. Might just pop in a few big hills over the next week or so to be sure lol.



You can have a look here as well:

http://veloviewer.com/segment/615597/Leith+Hill,+northbound

to compare it with the hills you want to climb.

Leith Hill is the toughest climb no doubt but it is not _that_ horrific. I think most people (dependent on sensible gearing) will be able to get up it in one go or with a few stops. I think the biggest limiting factor will be bike traffic in reality.

The Surrey Hills section is the challenging part of the course. The sections on either side are relatively flat (although there is a sting in the tail around Wimbledon and a few short and sharp inclines in the latter section.)

I think the first 40 miles I will go at a sensible but quick pace. The next 30 will deliberately take it down as that will be the hilly part. That should hopefully leave enough in the legs for the final 30 mile push.

Please bear in mind what I want out of the day is to finish and enjoy the whole experience. I'm not fussed about a "good" time. Should be an amazing day!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> I think the biggest limiting factor will be bike traffic in reality.


That's my thought too. It's not going to take many stoppages to cause a blockage on Leith even though it's two cars wide and the right hander in to Box looks like a bottleneck waiting to happen to me. Once people start to slow to a stop things will get harder. I'm not great at starting in the middle of a hill (tend to be wobbly and take two bites at it) so I could see myself giving up and pushing if I get baulked, especially on Leith.

My aim is also to finish it above all else and I have a similar feeling, try to keep an OK pace until the Surrey Hills, then get them out of the way whatever it takes and try and make up time post Leatherhead.

What is Wimbledon hill actually like? Is there a similar image for it? I've heard a lot of people say all you need to know is that it's there then occasionally someone will play it up as being a huge thing. I'm not sure I can go and physically look at it, but it'd be nice to know what to compare it with.


----------



## michaelcycle (23 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> What is Wimbledon hill actually like? Is there a similar image for it? I've heard a lot of people say all you need to know is that it's there then occasionally someone will play it up as being a huge thing. I'm not sure I can go and physically look at it, but it'd be nice to know what to compare it with.



Have a look here:

http://veloviewer.com/segment/1481137/Wimbledon+Hill+(Wimbledon+Bergs)

In isolation it is not bad. It's short and not massively steep. The problem is that it occurs after 90 or so miles and I think that's where the problem lies...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Jul 2014)

OK, on Veloviewer it looks comparable to Teston Hill near me. Which is a bit of a sod (short and sharp) but often appears at the end of my rides and is doable. I can see how that would upset some people though. Thanks.


----------



## Bike_Me (23 Jul 2014)

I'm actually quite concerned about these hills. The only hill training I've been doing are the hills at Richmond Park. Any idea of how they compare?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

Bike_Me said:


> I'm actually quite concerned about these hills. The only hill training I've been doing are the hills at Richmond Park. Any idea of how they compare?




Forget about it. Just stop worrying and go enjoy the ride with the many thousands of others. If you walk.. so what... there will be hundreds of others walking.


----------



## michaelcycle (23 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Forget about it. Just stop worrying and go enjoy the ride with the many thousands of others. If you walk.. so what... there will be hundreds of others walking.



Pretty much. 

What's the worst that can happen? You end up walking a bit along with many others...(myself included probably.)

Given the 3 main hills will account for what is a small minority of the total riding time they are not worth losing sleep over.


----------



## PK99 (23 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://veloviewer.com/segment/1481137/Wimbledon Hill (Wimbledon Bergs)
> 
> In isolation it is not bad. It's short and not massively steep. The problem is that it occurs after 90 or so miles and I think that's where the problem lies...




Exactly!

The problem some will have is charging along the flat from the a3 bridge, turning the corner and finding themselves facing a wall.

Have a gel at the a3, spin easily from Raynes Park, and hit the hill with fresh(er) legs. Drop a gear or two and spin up...


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2014)

Longshot said:


> Good luck to you all. Have a great day. I'm gutted that I didn't get in this year.



Volunteer, be part of the action...


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Volunteer, be part of the action...


+1

I am a British Cycling accredited marshal and regularly volunteer for races. Getting close to the action makes for a very enjoyable day.


----------



## PK99 (23 Jul 2014)

Longshot said:


> Good luck to you all. Have a great day. I'm gutted that I didn't get in this year.



There are many charity places available each year - most look for £400 sponsorship money.

We got a places in the ballot, but we are riding for a local hospice and are at £875 at the moment


----------



## Nick Stone (23 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> i am in an orange wave (hoorah) starting at 8:12. this is a slight worry as i am pathetically slow. anyone want to give me a tow to escape the voiture balai?



Hi Laurence, snap same wave a starting time for me, I'll be there the one behind you and just in front of the broom wagon


----------



## Nick Stone (23 Jul 2014)

User33236 said:


> As Leith Hill is a little bit far away from Manchester for a training ride I was wondering if there is anything in Greater Manchester that is a similar challenge to Leith Hill that we and the Mrs can include in a ride or two before the event.


Did u get any ideas to try, I've done reps on little bumps round Alty for now


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> Did u get any ideas to try, I've done reps on little bumps round Alty for now


Heading up Rivington over the weekend.


----------



## Nick Stone (23 Jul 2014)

Think there are some wise words on here, I was in the 'crap, crap, crap panic hills part now' I've regretted entering a few times, since I did I've had two chest infections, accident and cracked ribs, changed jobs, growing family, not enough training, trying to find sponsors(riding for asthma uk and scraping sponsor ship at the moment). But...... I'm thinking bugger it, was out in the sun at weekend on the bike and it was nice, quiet time why I ride, so I'll be there and I will finish (just before the broom wagon) even if I'm pushing up the mall, which could happen. 

So if you see me crawling with granny ring dragging my arse up the hill, I will try to smile, but I will enjoy it.


----------



## laurence (23 Jul 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> Hi Laurence, snap same wave a starting time for me, I'll be there the one behind you and just in front of the broom wagon



see you there! good luck to one and all.


----------



## Nick Stone (23 Jul 2014)

User33236 said:


> Heading up Rivington over the weekend.



Did a few months ago in the wind and rain, went wrong way and had to climb angelarz the steep way(well had a walk up some of it) just watch some of the descents are a bit loose and nearly lost it. 

The cafe on the res does good cake though


----------



## laurence (23 Jul 2014)

i did warn of wimbledon hill in a post a while back. i've not ridden it for many years, mainly as it's too busy wth cars to make it fun.

there is also coombe hill a few miles before, again, not big, but at that stage, unwelcome. that is a two parter, steepish for a very short section past Norbiton station, then flattens and rises up as it heads towards the A3. last year there was a drink stop there - and i was cheering people on thinking "next year i'm doing this".

i'm with the unfit, not trained enough group. i've not helped my cause by swapping my saddle last week. my aim is to beat the time cut to go up Leith Hill. after that i should be ok - it will be homeward bound then.


----------



## User33236 (23 Jul 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> The cafe on the res does good cake though



It sure does.

Mrs SG has a better nose than me for navigation what with her living round that area most of her life so will do with her guidance


----------



## PK99 (24 Jul 2014)

What supplies are we likely to find at the food/drink stops.....energy drinks.... Gels.....energy bars ?????


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> What supplies are we likely to find at the food/drink stops.....energy drinks.... Gels.....energy bars ?????



All of that and some salty potato based snacks, bananas, biscuits the usual sort of stuff. I'm taking with me two sausage rolls and some wrapped malt loaf, I get a bit bored with the very sweet stuff.


----------



## Ginger (24 Jul 2014)

He a trip to leafy Surrey today and did Leith and Box Hill- both managed without too much discomfort- Leith Hill is much harder and needed to get up off the saddle a couple of times. The descent (about 3 miles is hairy!- very dark, pot holes and really bad surface-in fact all the way to the hill from Arbinger Hammer is the same. Beautiful area mind)!
The worst part was the road is currently closed off for about 25 metres for laying of pipes. The workme were decent but weren't allowed to let anyone thru-apparently the has been police called a couple of times by irate cyclists!
Had to climb the bank and go around-info the grounds of a massive house-was more concerned about guard dogs! Ended up with my legs looking like Terry Butchers head (loads of blood)!
Lots of other cyclists around but didnt see anyone else around Leith Hill at all.


Box Hill was relatively easy- if going carry on for the full 3 miles and not just to the cafe/viewpoint. As mentioned before road surface is perfect!

Did 60 miles -but have seriously underestimated the 100mile challenge! It's going to be hard-had visions of 5 hours with no stops but now I'm looking forward to just finishing and enjoying a rest at one of the hubs. I've done a 2.28 marathon but this will be so so much harder!


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> What supplies are we likely to find at the food/drink stops.....energy drinks.... Gels.....energy bars ?????


Info I received at volunteer training...

drinks at Chiswick (17 miles)
hub at hampton court (26 miles)
drinks at Pyford (38 miles)
hub at newlands (47 miles)
drinks at leith (57 miles)
drinks at westcott (62 miles)
drinks at boxhill village (69 miles)
hub at leatherhead (75 miles)
drinks at esher (81 miles)
drinks at coombe hill (87 miles)
drinks at wimbledon common (91 miles)
Gels only at parson's green (95 miles)

Water at all. High 5 sponsoring, gels & isotonic drinks at hubs & food (but dk what). Also toilets at hubs, medics, mechanical help (have to pay for any parts)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2014)

I think I'm going for first stop (as in 'get off the bike' will probably gel and electrolyte before then) at Newlands and then either Leatherhead or Esher.


----------



## PK99 (24 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I think I'm going for first stop (as in 'get off the bike' will probably gel and electrolyte before then) at Newlands and then either Leatherhead or Esher.



Good call, the run out to Newlands is essentially flat, and best just to keep rolling. After Newlands the fun starts! We intend Newlands as our first stop too, both on Satdi on our test run and on the day.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2014)

I'm sure one day I'll consider stuff like the climb up to West Horsley as 'flat' :-)


----------



## PK99 (24 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm sure one day I'll consider stuff like the climb up to West Horsley as 'flat' :-)



All things are relative!..... But I was really including the West Horsley bit as part of the Newlands climb.....


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2014)

According to the mag, food includes crisps, malt loaf and bananas. Drink is water plus energy drinks from about half-way plus (if memory serves) zero-cal isotonics. No bottles of water, just bowsers to minimise litter.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2014)

Try not to get to bogged down with the details of the foods and hills, this is a very well organised event, all the stations are well runs, there will be more food than you know what to do with and the hills are all get-up-able, if an old fat fart like me and Boris can get up them then you can. Just keep pedalling and do not rush the first fifty miles, save your energy for Leith, and the rest of it is a piece of cake. 

Last year at Box Hill village hall which is we're the drinks station was, the local W.I had a stall selling tea, sandwiches and cakes, I and quite a few others stopped for a cuppa and a cake. I'm assuming it's at the same place this year.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I
> Gels only at parson's green (95 miles)



Aye, there were some nice gels in Fulham when I lived in London.


----------



## Longshot (25 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> There are many charity places available each year - most look for £400 sponsorship money.
> 
> We got a places in the ballot, but we are riding for a local hospice and are at £875 at the moment



No thanks. I'm already trying to raise a shed-load of money by doing a 100km walk in September. I'm not handing around the bowl again. I'll be in the ballot again for next year.


----------



## Longshot (25 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> According to the mag, food includes crisps, malt loaf and bananas. Drink is water plus energy drinks from about half-way plus (if memory serves) zero-cal isotonics. No bottles of water, just bowsers to minimise litter.



If it's anything like last year, don't worry. There was plenty of stuff to go around. The queues at Newlands were pretty bad though - I think half the ride decided to make their their first real stop.


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2014)

Who's training is going to plan then? Mine isn't  I've done a couple of 100km and one 135km rides but then about three weeks ago, my knee started hurting on a 70km  I've given it a rest but have started riding again and once it warms up, riding seems to help it. While its not ideal, as long as it is better on the day, I'm hoping the long rides I have done will be enough. Seems I can't be injury free during any training as I also had issues during my marathon training.

Also, is it sad that I'm trying to plan drinks stops so that I'm not carrying large amounts of water up Leigh Hill? I was thinking Newlands as the first stop for some drink but it sounds like it will be busy.

Anyone know what the climb is like after the turn at Arbinger Hammer and before Leigh Hill is like?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> Anyone know what the climb is like after the turn at Arbinger Hammer and before Leigh Hill is like?



I've ridden it, but I don't know how much that will help, it felt a lot like Newlands to me but with a slightly gentler lead in. On paper the gradient is less but the overall elevation is similar from what I recall.


----------



## Ginger (25 Jul 2014)

The road from Arbinger Hammer to Leith is a decent ride-up and down -no problems with the hills along there. 
Road surface is pretty bad and it's narrow but can't remember any real climbs (and I only did it yesterday)!

About a mile past along the road on the left is one of the most beautiful houses you'll ever see - almost stopped for a pic!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> Who's training is going to plan then? Mine isn't  I've done a couple of 100km and one 135km rides but then about three weeks ago, my knee started hurting on a 70km  I've given it a rest but have started riding again and once it warms up, riding seems to help it. While its not ideal, as long as it is better on the day, I'm hoping the long rides I have done will be enough. Seems I can't be injury free during any training as I also had issues during my marathon training.
> 
> Also, is it sad that I'm trying to plan drinks stops so that I'm not carrying large amounts of water up Leigh Hill? I was thinking Newlands as the first stop for some drink but it sounds like it will be busy.
> 
> Anyone know what the climb is like after the turn at Arbinger Hammer and before Leigh Hill is like?



The road from Abinger to Leith Hill has a couple of little climbs and rolling down hills, nothing to worry about, just keep a steady pace for Leith, get in a low (lowest in my case) gear early and spin up the hill. Stay away from others back wheels and be aware of faster folks coming up behind you. You will drop some riders and you will get dropped.


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> get in a low (lowest in my case) gear early and spin up the hill.


Each of the three times I've been up it (once was a different route), I've been spinning in the lowest gear as soon as I turn on to it  I figure it is better to get up in one piece rather than cracking part way up.



CarlP said:


> You will drop some riders and you will get dropped *alot*.


I fixed that


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> Each of the three times I've been up it (once was a different route), I've been spinning in the lowest gear as soon as I turn on to it  I figure it is better to get up in one piece rather than cracking part way up.



Yup, me too.


----------



## PK99 (26 Jul 2014)

My! That was a hot one!

Last major outing with Mrs PK before the ride itself. 5 miles from home to meet the route at the bottom of Sawyers Hill, then round the route back to the top of Wimbledon Hill. 71 miles total, 63 of the route - only bit missed was Box Hill which was closed at the bottom because of a unspecified accident up the hill, so we went direct to Leatherhead along the A24 cycle track.

Key stats:
Average temperature 77.5F max 93.2F (Garmin data)
Glass of water with breakfast and coffee before setting out, 6x750ml bottles, multiple gels, coffee at Newlands, pot of tea at Annies in Leatherhead, two pints at the Hand in Hand at the end, first pee of the day half an hour later at home. 
Sheesh! I hope it is cooler than that on the day or it could be carnage out there!

A couple of tips:
* the descent from leith hill, was a mix of dark shade from overhanging trees and mottled sunshine - take off the dark glasses if you want to have a chance of seeing the potholes.
* Again Leith hill, the least potholed bit is either side of the white line - apart from immediately after the sharp LH bed halfway down where there are linear potholes either side of the white line!

Lots of folks out riding the route today.


----------



## David_66 (28 Jul 2014)

Blimey, this seems to be coming up fast now, Im really looking forward to the whole weekend.


----------



## livpoksoc (29 Jul 2014)

Does anyone have the route plotted on rwgps or strava? I'd like to ovelay it with my training rides to see how I'm fairing on climbs.


----------



## michaelcycle (29 Jul 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> Does anyone have the route plotted on rwgps or strava? I'd like to ovelay it with my training rides to see how I'm fairing on climbs.



I haven't checked this personally but it looks about right:

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4555705


----------



## David_66 (29 Jul 2014)

Typical, really hurt my knee doing some hill work this morning. Never had any problem with my knees before, think ill rest now for
the big day.


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2014)

I might have underestimated Newland's Corner. It's not steep, but by goodness it's long. Don't attack too hard! The worst thing about it will be knowing that from the top it's a 10-minute downhill ride to this flat.

I went out after work today up to Ripley, then Horsley and Newland's Corner and back to Guildford. Ripley to the A25 traffic lights is a piece of cake - mildly undulating at worst, with some decent downs to get up momentum. Some of the tarmac is a bit rough on the A246, but it looks as though there's smoother stuff in the outside lane of the dual carriageway.


----------



## livpoksoc (29 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> I haven't checked this personally but it looks about right:
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4555705


Thanks, it s close enough


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2014)

I'm just going to ask this. For anyone who did it last year, what do you do with your bike if you need a loo break either at the start or during, Just prop it up against the side? I assume there isn't really a need for a lock?

Also, what is the secure bike park like at the end and what time can you leave your bike there until? Depending on time, I would like to watch the end of the pro race and I get the feeling I wouldn't be popular standing there taking up room with a bike. Also, the magazine says it is in the secure area but I assume you must be able to pick it up once your outside the secure area?


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2014)

I would certainly use a cafe lock at any sportive. What's to stop a rider preferring your bike to theirs for example

I have one of these, tiny and much easier than the abus ones

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Surelock-Airslock-Loop-Combination-Cable-Lock_68329.htm


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I would certainly use a cafe lock at any sportive. What's to stop a rider preferring your bike to theirs for example
> 
> I have one of these, tiny and much easier than the abus ones
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Surelock-Airslock-Loop-Combination-Cable-Lock_68329.htm




Yup,
I use similar all the time, whether at a cafe stop or just popping into a shop.
They are not the greatest of locks but does give a little piece of mind when leaving the bike momentarily.


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2014)

For those who live to far away, this video of the hills may be of some use.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDb6-8CTIIE


----------



## rvw (30 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> I might have underestimated Newland's Corner. It's not steep, but by goodness it's long.


Where's the "dislike" button when you need it?!


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> I'm just going to ask this. For anyone who did it last year, what do you do with your bike if you need a loo break either at the start or during, Just prop it up against the side? I assume there isn't really a need for a lock?



I'm intending to leave it with the stoker... and will do the same for her.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2014)

sleaver said:


> I'm just going to ask this. For anyone who did it last year, what do you do with your bike if you need a loo break either at the start or during, Just prop it up against the side? I assume there isn't really a need for a lock?



I believe the official line, and most of what I've heard is 'it'll be OK, don't worry. But there have been a few people saying 'stick a lock in' and I think I'll be carrying the knog Party Frank with me, just to dissuade opportunist bike nabbers (especially if any old Tom, Dick or Harry ends up just riding the closed roads for a laugh.) There is an official bike park at the finish and supposedly a secure area (as in riders only) at the start so I'd be a bit less worried about those, but just the idea of leaving the bike unlocked is an anathema to me anyway (too long riding in London already) so I'd just be panicky if I tried it and I'd prefer a little more weight to a lot more stress.


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2014)

Another one of my "questions with a probable simple answer" question, but are you allowed to put a backpack inside the kitbag? I've been able to do that in other events so hopefully this is the same.

I'm staying in the Premier Inn so will need to take extra stuff and that's before I start considering what cycling clothes I will need to cater for the ever predictable British weather.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Aug 2014)

Sleaver - taking a backpack was one of the things I said I would do differently this year. I had to cycle to the start holding the kitbag. This year I'll put kitbag in rucksack and then at the start, put the rucksack in the kit bag.


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

thanks for all the shared advice on this.

i wouldn't have thought to take a small lock, but it does make sense, especially as the ride will be more well known than last year there is always the chance of some chancers targetting it.

my main worry is the cut-off times. i'm starting reasonably late, so there's not much margin for error. my plan is to take it easy until Newlands, but the worry of the broom wagon may change that and i'm not sure i'll be much good if i go out too hard. at the moment the plan is to ride to Leith and worry about the rest after that - it will be 'homeward bound' from there, so i'm trusting my brain will just go into safe mode and pedal (i will have to remember not to turn right at the top of Coombe Hill and go for the real home).

i've also stopped worrying about sponsorship so much now. i had gone for a target of £725, which was the higher one set by Red Cross. if i reached that i received a jersey. as the minimum is £575 and i have achieved that, then i'm not fussed about a jersey. i shall be clad is Euskaltel Euskadi orange (as usual).

good luck to you all. see you in Green Park afterwards for a mass hug.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> thanks for all the shared advice on this.
> 
> i wouldn't have thought to take a small lock, but it does make sense, especially as the ride will be more well known than last year there is always the chance of some chancers targetting it.
> 
> ...



You'll be fine, don't worry and stress yourself about the time. As I have said before if Boris Johnson can do it almost anyone can. You would be wise to take your own advice and take it easy until Leith Hill, after that you are over half way. Drink plenty of fluids, eat little and often, and keep pedalling.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> keep pedalling.



That's the best advice. Don't spend too long at rest stops, keep nibbling away at the miles you'll do fine.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

User said:


> You reckon that the registered riders don't represent any risk?


I reckon they pose less of a risk. Your world seems to have much more black and white in it, mine more grey areas.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

NOT LONG NOW FOLKS


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> You'll be fine, don't worry and stress yourself about the time. As I have said before if Boris Johnson can do it almost anyone can. You would be wise to take your own advice and take it easy until Leith Hill, after that you are over half way. Drink plenty of fluids, eat little and often, and keep pedalling.



it is fine in my mind - however that is a weird and mixed up place! (not helped by the removal of medication for the last couple of months after many years with it)

priorities so far are: 
1) get to the start (not easy as i missed the chance of the train from Richmond).
2) relax on the ride out - tick off the milestones (richmond park, hampton court, etc)
3) get to Leith Hill before the time cut
4) should be ok after that as it's roads i know and i'll be heading for home.

if anyone spots an Euskaltel jersey it could well be me. i'll be on an orange and white bike. say hello.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> it is fine in my mind - however that is a weird and mixed up place! (not helped by the removal of medication for the last couple of months after many years with it)
> 
> priorities so far are:
> 1) get to the start (not easy as i missed the chance of the train from Richmond).
> ...



What sort of average speed can you maintain over a distance laurence?
Have you put in some decent training miles?
Have you done any hills?

I did the ride 100 last year and I got mega stressed about it before hand, but on the day, I can assure you - you will get carried along by the other riders. Fortunately I had in fact overtrained, and I breezed round no problem.

I'm raising money for the Lymphoma Association and I HAVE NOT MET MY TARGET  - Will have to do some grovelling for the next week
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/RichardLawrence100


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> if anyone spots an Euskaltel jersey it could well be me. i'll be on an orange and white bike. say hello.



I'm starting an hour earlier, if I see you, I'll wave. I'll be on a black & white Cannondale in flouro yellow, white & black kit, camelback and a full face black MET parachute lid.


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> What sort of average speed can you maintain over a distance laurence?
> Have you put in some decent training miles?
> Have you done any hills?
> 
> ...



my average has been creeping up and i've done a few 'pootling' rides where i've concentrated on the flat as that was my weakness in the past. i used to LOVE hills and Leith and Box were regulars for me. alas, that was a while back and before a stomach virus wrecked my stamina (which is why i am in a bit of a panic).

i did get on the back af some riders in tichmond park the other week and realised i could be ok if i wheel-sucked for the first part.

my work pay day is the week after the ride, so i'm planning a final email then.



w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm starting an hour earlier, if I see you, I'll wave. I'll be on a black & white Cannondale in flouro yellow, white & black kit, camelback and a full face black MET parachute lid.



camelback... i did think of using one. more quandries! think i'll stick to bidons as they are easier to fill. going for 2 - one with water the other with isotonic tablets. i'll look out for you.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

I'm going for a camelback of water. A bottle of electrolyte and second bottle carrier with a tool bottle in it. I'm terrible at the whole drinking from bottles on the move thing and drink a lot so the camelback makes most sense for me. I'll have one spare tube in the tool bottle and a second in the jersey along with gels and the waterproof. That worked well for me on the test ride.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

I tailgated loads last year, and I don't apologise for it.


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I'm raising money for the Lymphoma Association and I HAVE NOT MET MY TARGET  - Will have to do some grovelling for the next week
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/RichardLawrence100


I haven't met my target yet either. Two years ago I got to £420 for a half marathon so thought this wouldn't be a problem. This time, I have sent it to more people yet I'm having more trouble  Shameful advertising time - http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/StuartLeaver

I'm not to worried about time as I'm starting at 7:22. My main concern is getting in a group which I haven't really done much of, going off to fast without knowing and suffering for it later. I know I can do Leigh Hill, but that is at 20 miles, not 50ish.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

7:22 is a great start time, I had to start at 8:37 last year and It was a mad tangle of people. 
I start at 6:37 so it is an early start, I might even skip going to bed as I need to leave the house at 4am!, maybe earlier.

I hope you find some similarly paced riders around. I found the best way to approach this was to get chatty with a few other solo riders in the first few miles and then hope they don't mind tagging / being tagged. Some do and some don't.

I take two water bottles, with one or two refills on the way round. I pack about 5 nutri bars and a couple of gels. I stopped on Box Hill for tea and cake last year - was very enjoyable.

I wonder what the weather will do?


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2014)

Are the hills going to be busy this weekend. I know two of our local clubs are going to do the two big ones pn Sunday. Wonder how many others will have a practice ride.


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I wonder what the weather will do?


It will be sunny and warm of course 

I know what you mean. I've run in the rain, cold and snow before although all events I've done have been dry. I don't really want to contemplate doing 100 miles in the rain 

@derrick Box Hill is normally busy no matter which weekend it is although I have found it to be almost empty after 4pm. One weekend I went up passing 7 people & not getting passed myself and I always get passed on hills. Sadly don't know about the others.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I'm raising money for the Lymphoma Association and I HAVE NOT MET MY TARGET  - Will have to do some grovelling for the next week
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/RichardLawrence100





sleaver said:


> I haven't met my target yet either. Two years ago I got to £420 for a half marathon so thought this wouldn't be a problem. This time, I have sent it to more people yet I'm having more trouble  Shameful advertising time - http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/StuartLeaver
> .



Camelbacks, use one if you want but people will point and laugh. I'm kidding, they're a good idea, but I won't be using mine because I don't want people to point and laugh at me.

We reached our fund raising target and exceeded it about three weeks ago, with money still coming in. I used the Book of Face and a regular email newsletter, about once a week, to tell folk what we are doing, and how we are getting on with training and little anecdotes about our rides.


We started the campaign early and we were persistent. I asked two companies to sponsor us in return for publicity and for their company logos printed on our jerseys. The firms are Tara Road Air (http://www.tararoadair.com/ ) and Solartech Ltd (www.*solartech*.org.uk/). We bought Shutt Jerseys ‘cos we like them and they gave us a really good deal, as it was a fund raising event and we are valued customers (www.*shutt*vr.com/).













My wife also did a sweepstake grid at her work, she printed up 100 squares with different times on and sold the squares at £2 each, whoever buys the closest time gets a first prize of £20, and there is a second prize of a tenner. So far she has sold about 75 squares which is £150 raised less the £30 prize money.


Every time I spoke to someone I would bring it up in conversation I would get the odd fiver and tenner in off line donations too. I asked folk when walking the dogs, at parties, my estate agent and so on, people are very generous. Our biggest donation is £250.00 and our smallest is £2.00…so far.


At the risk of sounding condescending if you don’t ask for donations you won’t get them. It’s not an easy task though asking folk for money especially as last year I helped my wife raise £3600 for Cancer Research when she did the London Marathon, asking folk for money again was more difficult. A lot of the donations last year came from CC members, which was very humbling, not a single one of them has met my wife. CC members are FAB! Fact!


I won’t be fundraising again, I’d rather just pay the fee myself.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

Very distinctive tops - i'll be sure to look out for you.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

If you are parking a car and cycling to the start - this page is very handy - it has a GPX from each car park to the start.
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Rider_Info.htm

Looks like I have a 15 mile ride before I even start, that will take an hour.
I live an hour away.
15 minutes to get setup at the car park.
Wave load time is 5:37 AM

So need to leave house by *3:30 AM!*

OMG


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

I'm not sure if you were talking about taking a lock but.... in case you were wondering...

Bike Thefts at Organised Cycle Events *HAPPEN
*
There are many reports (not stories) of opportunists registering and turning up at major cycling events with no bike in hand. They look the part, all clad in lycra, helmet, shoes etc. They spend time looking for the bike they require, a Pinarello or a Cervelo will do nicely.
When the owners goto take a pee, or get a coffee, seemingly amongst other like minded cyclists, they return to find the bike gone - disappeared into a sea of cyclists.

For £50 entry fee, it's a lucrative deal.

So beware. 

My bike is not worth very much, but I might take a naff old lock, use it, and leave it there (or put in my big bag and see it on the Mall)


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I'm not sure if you were talking about taking a lock but.... in case you were wondering...
> 
> Bike Thefts at Organised Cycle Events *HAPPEN
> *
> ...



I seem to recall that someone's bike got stolen on the ride last year, I'm sure it was reported here and on other media.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I seem to recall that someone's bike got stolen on the ride last year, I'm sure it was reported here and on other media.



No way, that I did not know.


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I seem to recall that someone's bike got stolen on the ride last year, I'm sure it was reported here and on other media.



http://road.cc/content/news/90219-police-appeal-help-after-ridelondon-freecycle-bike-theft


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/90219-police-appeal-help-after-ridelondon-freecycle-bike-theft



Ah yes that's it, I couldn't find that just now.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Aug 2014)

unreal


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

just been out on some of the roads... eek! i bottled out of box hill, not just because i am unfit, but because i got lost in leatherhead and ended up on the main bypass. i'd been going ok up until then.

oxshott is closed - lots of roadworks on the road through it and they are repairing the surface to allow the race to come through on the day... however, it did enable me to stop at Merci Marcie cafe for an espresso and a bidon refill. lovely little place. more roadworks later and lots of traffic everywhere meant i couldn't get back into it. negotiating the cars in Esher did my legs in and i was in pain, so skipped Coombe Hill. just over 41 miles done, 13mph average and two brief stops.


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

derrick said:


> Are the hills going to be busy this weekend. I know two of our local clubs are going to do the two big ones pn Sunday. Wonder how many others will have a practice ride.



a few riders out today, i bottled out of box hill.

the big problem is the roadworks - leatherhead to esher is no-go as they have dug up the road (it will be fixed in time and then they will dig it up again!), same for Putney Bridge. i lost count of the amount of temporary red lights i had to stop at today... as a consequence the roads are heavy with traffic, so training on the actual roads will be tough.


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> just been out on some of the roads... eek! i bottled out of box hill, not just because i am unfit, but because i got lost in leatherhead and ended up on the main bypass. i'd been going ok up until then.
> 
> oxshott is closed - lots of roadworks on the road through it and they are repairing the surface to allow the race to come through on the day... however, it did enable me to stop at Merci Marcie cafe for an espresso and a bidon refill. lovely little place. more roadworks later and lots of traffic everywhere meant i couldn't get back into it. negotiating the cars in Esher did my legs in and i was in pain, so skipped Coombe Hill. just over 41 miles done, 13mph average and two brief stops.



We rode (mainly) & walked through oxted last weekend - pedestrian access is clear and road between the dug up bits is rideable but inaccessible to cars


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> We rode (mainly) & walked through oxted last weekend - pedestrian access is clear and road between the dug up bits is rideable but inaccessible to cars



there were quite a few works vehicles there today, i suspect as they are busy patching up the road just enough so the race & ride can go through, which made it slightly hard. took to the pavement for some sections and walked the main bit.


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2014)

For anyone planning to ride from Central or West London - be aware that Leadenhall Street is closed Eastbound for utility works, so the obvious direct route (Holborn - Cheapside - Cornhill - Leadenhall St - Aldgate - Whitechapel - Mile End Road - Bow) isn't available. It's not one of those piffling little closures you can easily ride against, either - it's a full-on high-barrier narrow-lane-left closure.

Instead of going straight on at Bank junction to go up Cornhill, go half right up King William Street, then first left (Lombard Street), straight over the traffic lights past Boots to Fenchurch Street, which will take you up to Aldgate.

@rvw told me a couple of days ago we'd have to plot our route from Tottenham Court Road. It's already done, I said - the first half is my commute and the rest is just straight on at every junction once you're past Aldgate.


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (1 Aug 2014)

I took my bike in for a service and to see about getting a bigger cassette and it turns out that the cassette wasn't even a 26, it was a 25...no wonder I was inching my way up Leith Hill. It has a 27 on the back now.

I'm doing a Cyclesurgery sportive as a practice this weekend from Guildford. I've never done a sportive before; I will probably be lanterne rouge but never mind. The email they just sent me warns of 'technical descents'...I'm assuming they mean the usual rubbishy Surrey road surfaces, which I became well familiar with a few weeks back. Because I didn't sign up for an offroad ride...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/90219-police-appeal-help-after-ridelondon-freecycle-bike-theft


That was Saturdays Freecycle. A very different beast. But I'll still have a light lock with me.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Other way around I would say. Your's appears to be registered white, nonregistered grey to black.


Only through your filters, but then you seem to make a habit of presumption so I'm not surprised.

Considering the amount of work involved in getting registered for the event I'm fairly sure nobody is doing it just to steal a second hand £1000 bike. (Not positive, but fairly sure). Once out of the controlled areas it's more of a risk. I'm not sure what the public access is going to be to the hubs, I don't expect it to be full and open, if only because of where most of them are, but it might be.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2014)

Is anyone taking or thinking of taking a GoPro or similar camera? I've been wanting to have a go at video editing and have been toying with the idea but don't know if I want the added hassle considering I will have to be switching it on and off due to the battery.


----------



## marcusjb (3 Aug 2014)

I will probably have a GoPro on the bike. But I have the advantage of a stoker to operate it. 

Final test run on the tandem this morning - only our third trip out on the new Co-Motion, so we are still trying to dial in positions. Think we are about there - shame not to have got some good miles in on the bike, but that is life. My wife is finishing her masters, so she's been unavailable really. We're not bothered about getting round in a good time, more in it to have a good time. Looking forward to it all now. Totally different to anything I have ever done before and still a little nervous about being surrounded by twenty thousand solos ridden by people of very mixed ability! But it will all be fun in the end.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2014)

Only camera I own wouldn't last the distance, so I'm not bothering.


----------



## Speedball (3 Aug 2014)

Did my final longish ride before next week. 75.3 miles in what felt like permanent headwinds.

The weather was very kind last year so hoping it will be again next weekend. Today's ride was enough to put me off cycling for a while


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (3 Aug 2014)

Speedball said:


> Did my final longish ride before next week. 75.3 miles in what felt like permanent headwinds.
> 
> The weather was very kind last year so hoping it will be again next weekend. Today's ride was enough to put me off cycling for a while



Ha! Know the feeling. I did 90 miles today, 78 of which were in a sportive. It was a loop and I felt like I had a headwind for much of it. The three climbs were truly monstrous. It's only the fact that I know the climbs in the RideLondon are not as bad that is stopping me from being convinced I won't make it round on time; my time today was 6.48, but a lot of that was wasted on hills I could barely walk up, never mind ride up. 

We went up Leith via Tanhurst Lane; am I right in thinking the RideLondon doesn't go this way? Please let me be right...! I've done Leith another way and although it was tough I got up, but on Tanhurst Lane I had to give up because my front wheel kept lifting. *goes to check route*


----------



## geekinaseat (3 Aug 2014)

So we went to try the climbs today, but we got lost!

We ended up doing leith hill the wrong way, we turned too early and went up Sutton Lane, then did white down lane and box hill.

Can anybody confirm leith hill (the right way) isn't as bad as white down lane? That was a killer!

Box hill was really good actually, a nice steady climb - paced myself and I might even go as far as saying I enjoyed it!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2014)

I believe you climb Leith on the most benign of the options.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2014)

My training has gone about as well as Team Sky's Tour de France  Work has been really busy so haven't been able to get out during the week much and what with injuring my knee, I've only managed a couple of 100km rides and one 135km. Last week I did 70km and this weekend 41km so it looks like my long rides are going to be about 6 weeks before the actual ride.

As someone said at work, I had to rest my knee (which seems better) to get to the start. I know I have done 135km and had some left in the tank so hopefully everything will be OK.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2014)

You've done the miles, I'm sure you'll be fine, there will be a lot of people out there whose training plans included more good intentions than bike miles. Don't overthink it, it'll be a great day.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2014)

Riding during the week? A pipe-dream!

We managed a week of riding - long distances but slow - in June. Other than that we've only been out at weekends together. R managed a few short rides last week, taking a holiday in the middle of newly top-dressed roads. I did one hilly 8-miler (on the Brompton) and one 18-miler in the last couple of weeks.

My mental checklist is:
40 flat miles - 3 hours max (13.3 mph)
30 hilly miles - 3 hours max (10 mph)
30 flat miles - 2.5 hours max (12 mph)

Stop after a third of the way and two-thirds of the day to refill bottles; don't waste time queuing if the hubs are too busy; stop at a shop if one of us needs a coke or a Mars Bar.

Put like that it feels straightforward!


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> So we went to try the climbs today, but we got lost!
> 
> We ended up doing leith hill the wrong way, we turned too early and went up Sutton Lane, then did white down lane and box hill.
> 
> ...



Leith Hill is a doddle (apart from one killer steep bit) White Down has no father!

From a friend who rode it last year, the folks having problems on Leith hill were wannabe racers on standard doubles...


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2014)

@w00hoo_kent Thats the other way I'm looking at it. When I trained for the marathon I did, training didn't go to plan 100% but there are always people who think that they can wing it. Yes, training hasn't gone 100% to plan, but I know I will have done more than some.

Also, while hitting the time I put on the entry form would be nice, I'm doing it to enjoy the day rather than busting my nuts to go as fast as possible.


----------



## Speedball (3 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> My training has gone about as well as Team Sky's Tour de France  Work has been really busy so haven't been able to get out during the week much and what with injuring my knee, I've only managed a couple of 100km rides and one 135km. Last week I did 70km and this weekend 41km so it looks like my long rides are going to be about 6 weeks before the actual ride.
> 
> As someone said at work, I had to rest my knee (which seems better) to get to the start. I know I have done 135km and had some left in the tank so hopefully everything will be OK.





w00hoo_kent said:


> You've done the miles, I'm sure you'll be fine, there will be a lot of people out there whose training plans included more good intentions than bike miles. Don't overthink it, it'll be a great day.



Would totally agree with what @w00hoo_kent has said. I had exactly the same pre-event nerves last year and in the end got round easily. My longest ride before last year was 89 miles, this year it's 75. It's natural to think you could of done more but for most of us it's a hobby to fit in around the rest of the pressures of life.

Most of the course is pretty flat and will be some of the easiest miles you'll ever ride and of course the bonus of no traffic to worry about.

If you pace yourself and not pelt off at a pace far above what you'd normally do you'll be fine. Having others around you just drags you along and the miles soon fly by.

Enjoy the ride, you're going to be part of something special


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Also, while hitting the time I put on the entry form would be nice, I'm doing it to enjoy the day rather than busting my nuts to go as fast as possible.



That's where I'm at, I felt I was pretty accurate with my estimated time, but my riding isn't where it was Autumn time last year (thanks to some as yet undiagnosed health issue) so I've gone from wanting that time to seeing a finish as the big target and if it happens I'm close to that time a happy bonus. Doesn't stop me fantasising about making it on the day, but I'm very much going in with the idea of keeping an OK pace to the Surrey Hills, getting the Hills done and then seeing where things are after Leatherhead. It'll be that last stretch that decides my time because I don't want to do too much too early. It helps that on my test ride I felt better in the second half than I did in the first but I know I'll crawl the hills because that's where my stamina is all to pot at the moment.

It's easy to say 'no worries', we all do it with no actual idea of the capabilities of the person we're egging on, but you've done a marathon so you've got the will power, you've done the miles already so that's not an obstacle. Nothing there suggests you need to worry unduly.


----------



## Flyingfox (3 Aug 2014)

If some of you on here are wondering what Leith Hill is like on the day check this video out:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATC6-mp0oU

It's not just the gradient that you need to negotiate but all the other participants!

On a separate note on potential thefts, don't forget to remove your Garmin (or equivalent) if you leave your bike unattended at a hub. Also, if you haven't used gels before, I wouldn't advise using them on the day as they can really play havoc with your stomach. I'm going natural and making some flapjacks to stuff in my back pockets (along with Tangfastics!).


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2014)

Flyingfox said:


> If some of you on here are wondering what Leith Hill is like on the day check this video out:
> 
> 
> It's not just the gradient that you need to negotiate but all the other participants!
> ...




good video!

Re gels, Mrs Pk & i find Hi 5 iso gels are the easiest to take - far less gloopy than most


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2014)

Likewise, I've been training with High 5's and am happy with them but using them for the first time on the day would be a bit of a risk.


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Aug 2014)

Oh er...... Looks like challenge accepted, leith it will have to be with out a dab, crap on hills but I'll give it a go, have started to freak out this weekend, baby due in 4 weeks trying to get everything ready and this has come fast, training was just riding but will give it a go worst case I have to climb off, I can live with it if it gets to much, but it's never happened yet...

With the gels high 5 here, but some flapjack and haribo as well, can of coke or 2 at stops and buckets of water, one bottle with high 5 tabs, citrus is for me


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know if this will be happening in 2015?
Would love to get my name down to get the chance. 
How do I enter the ballot?


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Does anyone know if this will be happening in 2015?
> Would love to get my name down to get the chance.
> How do I enter the ballot?



ballot opens a few weeks after this year's ride finishes.


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> ballot opens a few weeks after this year's ride finishes.



Ah brilliant. Guess I need to keep an eye on their website? 

Thank you.


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Ah brilliant. Guess I need to keep an eye on their website?
> 
> Thank you.



yup.

not sure if you can sign up for emails, but, if so, they'll mail you to say when it opens. i can't remember the exact date for the 2015 ballot opening as i am too busy going batdoodoo crazy with panic for this one.


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> yup.
> 
> not sure if you can sign up for emails, but, if so, they'll mail you to say when it opens. i can't remember the exact date for the 2015 ballot opening as i am too busy going batdoodoo crazy with panic for this one.



Haha, I'm sure you will be fine if you pace yourself. I haven't done more than 67 miles but would be up for giving this a go, too late now. 
Next year I hope I can join. Have you been training? Have you done 100 miles before?


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Does anyone know if this will be happening in 2015?
> Would love to get my name down to get the chance.
> How do I enter the ballot?



Lots of charities have guaranteed places - normally need £400 of sponsorship plus normal entry fee.

We are riding for a local hospice under the "Help for Hospices" banner - we got ballot places but have raised £1k between us, folks seem to see local Hospices as worth giving to, we rode a hospice Charity ride last year and raised the same. 
We get a good looking and good quality cycle shirt for our troubles!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2014)

The ballot opens on Monday the 15th August 2014 for the 2015 ride.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2014)

Well, the weather is looking fun. On Friday it was rain but sunny, yesterday it was cloudy and sunny and now it is saying thunder and sun  At least the sun bit is staying constant


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

i still haven't worked out how to get to the start! i can ride to wimbledon, gte a train at 6.12 to waterloo and from there... erm... fenchurch street to west ham? aldgate east to west ham? ride? 

as i don't know the way it could be dodgy.


----------



## SteveBM (4 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> i still haven't worked out how to get to the start! i can ride to wimbledon, gte a train at 6.12 to waterloo and from there... erm... fenchurch street to west ham? aldgate east to west ham? ride?
> 
> as i don't know the way it could be dodgy.



If it helps narrow your choices you can't take your bike on the tube


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

SteveBM said:


> If it helps narrow your choices you can't take your bike on the tube



you can on the 'open' sections, so the district line to west ham should be ok. the main problem is that the services aren't very frequent at the atime, so if i miss one i'm stuffed.

i'm sure it will work out!


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2014)

What time do you have to be at Stratford? Most simple would be to cycle to St Pancras and get the fast (expensive) train to Stratford. Too early for the Thameslink on Sunday or could have just changed at STP. Programme route into Garmin/phone from Waterloo otherwise?

This is why, when I was going to be doing the ride, I'd booked a cheap hotel a few miles away for the Saturday

From the Ride 100 website...what did you tell them? You can't cycle there on closed roads

*Transport Options *
All participants are required to complete a Transport Options survey no later than Monday 28 July. If you are taking part in the sportive, you *must* let us know how you plan to travel to the Start in Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park by this date. Click this link to see your Transport Options.

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....n-Surrey_100/Rider_Info/Transport_Options.htm


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> i still haven't worked out how to get to the start! i can ride to wimbledon, gte a train at 6.12 to waterloo and from there... erm... fenchurch street to west ham? aldgate east to west ham? ride?
> 
> as i don't know the way it could be dodgy.



we live in Wimbledon, and having looked at all the options.... we are driving and parking in the official car park @London Bridge..... that probably does not help.....


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2014)

I thought you could take a bike on some underground lines? Is this not correct then?

https://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/cycling/cycling-in-london/bikes-on-public-transport
https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf

I've got my own dilemma. I can either go to London Bridge or Victoria. From Victoria I could get the District line and change or ride from London Bridge. The later probably being the less preferred as I would have no idea where I'm going and I don't fancy riding for the first time in London the day before 100 miles.

All I know for sure at the moment is I'm going to the expo on Friday, traveling to London with my bike on Saturday, watching at least one race in the afternoon before getting up early on a Sunday wondering what the hell I'm doing


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I thought you could take a bike on some underground lines? Is this not correct then?
> 
> https://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/cycling/cycling-in-london/bikes-on-public-transport
> https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf
> ...



yes, you can take bikes on certain tube lines - usually the 'surface' lines. the district is good for bikes. the problem is sunday services start quite late (relatively).

the DLR goes to stratford and starts early enough to be possible.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2014)

What is the District line for bike like on a Saturday afternoon to a big shopping centre through a busy part of London like though? 

Or I could just get a taxi.

At this rate, the 100 miles will be the easiest bit


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2014)

Why not just cycle to the start? From anywhere in London it's flat as a pancake. Easy peasy additional warm up miles.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2014)

For me, I'm going on the Saturday so it will be a long time between the warmup and ride 

I've also never ridden in London so I'm not sure if I want to be dealing with that the day before.


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Why not just cycle to the start? From anywhere in London it's flat as a pancake. Easy peasy additional warm up miles.


That's what we are doing, it's only 9 miles


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> For me, I'm going on the Saturday so it will be a long time between the warmup and ride
> 
> I've also never ridden in London so I'm not sure if I want to be dealing with that the day before.


Saturday is Freecycle day, most of the middle will be closed to cars and everywhere will be full of cyclists, potentially the best day ever to cycle through London unless the rain puts everyone off.

Work out your route in advance knowing the main spots to aim for (and the indicators that you've gone wrong) London isn't that bad to navigate through unless you are in a hurry.


----------



## User33236 (4 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Why not just cycle to the start? From anywhere in London it's flat as a pancake. Easy peasy additional warm up miles.


Me and Mrs SG will be cycling to the start from our hotel.... near the finish


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2014)

For what it's worth this may be helpful for future reference. We booked the hotel last year for Friday & Saturday night making a weekend of it. I'm driving up on Friday with the bikes and parking in an NCP for £42 this is cheaper than two return train tickets , we will cycle from MA to the hotel which is less than 1 mile from the start. After the ride my car is only about mile from the finish. then a one hour drive home.

Not the cheapest solution but the least hassle for us.


----------



## Nick Stone (4 Aug 2014)

I've booked a car park space, 5 miles from start, 3.5 from finish so should be ok, just got to get to the car park and the start, counting backwards now.

Stupid as well forgot to book day off so need to drive back up to manchester once I'm done, would have loved to taken it easy and spent a day in the smoke as well.


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I
> I've got my own dilemma. I can either go to London Bridge or Victoria. From Victoria I could get the District line and change or ride from London Bridge. The later probably being the less preferred as I would have no idea where I'm going and I don't fancy riding for the first time in London the day before 100 miles.


Where are you trying to get to?

The DLR does now allow bikes, but I wouldn't fancy using it on the Sunday morning of a big ride - several hundred other riders will have exactly the same idea.

@ianrauk is right - if you're anywhere near the centre of London just ride (gently) to the start. Aim to arrive at least an hour before your start time to give yourself time to unwind and have a second breakfast.


----------



## anyuser (5 Aug 2014)

Weather looking a tad worrying:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...ertha-could-end-Britains-sizzling-summer.html


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2014)

@srw I'm going to the Premier Inn at Stratford but on the Saturday rather than the Sunday. If I do ride there I could go down Whitechapel Road (A11 I think) or is there a more bike friendly way?

@anyuser I looked at the forecast this morning and it said rain, but then it said rain for the Saturday just gone and apart from once early morning, it didn't rain.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> @srw I'm going to the Premier Inn at Stratford but on the Saturday rather than the Sunday. If I do ride there I could go down Whitechapel Road (A11 I think) or is there a more bike friendly way?



The A11 is an ok road to ride, very wide,lots of room but busy, keep your wits about you and you'll be fine.


----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2014)

I'll watch the forecasts with interest. A bit a rain and wind would give me an advantage, as I commute 12 months of the year, so am used to rain and wind, where as I expect the majority of the others won't be.
The only thing I dont want to be doing is standing around at the start in pouring rain. Maybe pack a couple of black bin bags to wear, like they do at the marathon.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'll watch the forecasts with interest. A bit a rain and wind would give me an advantage, as I commute 12 months of the year, so am used to rain and wind, where as I expect the majority of the others won't be.
> *The only thing I dont want to be doing is standing around at the start in pouring rain. Maybe pack a couple of black bin bags to wear, like they do at the marathon.*



Good call.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Good call.



My tyres are terrible in the wet. Anyways, Unlike the Dragon Ride, where at the start I decided I would not need my ultra light rain jacket, for the Ride 100 I will definitely pack my jacket as I got a proper soaking.


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2014)

Current forecast is 80% chance of rain.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Current forecast is 80% chance of rain.



I might even put my mudguards back on then http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mudguards-on-mudguards-off-mudguards-on.155392/


----------



## zizou (5 Aug 2014)

Weather last year was ideal - warm but not too hot, dry and a tailwind for the last 30 miles. Most strange of all i dont remember there being much of a headwind on the way out either!

More of the same please!


----------



## stephenb (5 Aug 2014)

I'm in the last bunch to start (in deference to my years presumably) so have "booked" (FWIW) on the 05.48 from Richmond, though without any great optimism that it will run or that I'll get on it!


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2014)

Anyone know if and where you can watch the riders warm up for the Grand Prix races on the Saturday like you can with the mens race or other mens races?


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Anyone know if and where you can watch the riders warm up for the Grand Prix races on the Saturday like you can with the mens race or other mens races?



possibly horseguards. the freecycle route doesn't go down there, so it could be used for warm up. i can't remember where any team cars or riders were last year.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

I don't remember seeing any, the men's teams were in hotels by Excel because we saw them doing day before rides around Docklands.


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> @srw I'm going to the Premier Inn at Stratford but on the Saturday rather than the Sunday. If I do ride there I could go down Whitechapel Road (A11 I think) or is there a more bike friendly way?





CarlP said:


> The A11 is an ok road to ride, very wide,lots of room but busy, keep your wits about you and you'll be fine.


The direct route from London Bridge station is over London Bridge, half right onto Gracechurch Street, then right up Fenchurch, right round the Aldgate gyratory and straight up the A11. I'd be perfectly happy to do it. Saturday will be awkward because of the RideLondon pootle, which is shutting down most of the city - look at the map. On the downside you'll need to take account of the implicit one-way system. On the upside traffic in most of East London is likely to be quieter than usual.


----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2014)

What is the safest route to excel from the city?
I can get to Canary Wharf, but the last bit from Canary Wharf to Excel looks a bit hairy?


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2014)

@srw Just had a look at the road closers and depending on what they actually do at cross roads, it could be a nightmare cycling from London Bridge. Anything north of the bridge is either closed or looks like it may be closed. It seems to be dependant on Gracechurch St.





Had a look at Google Maps, and if I can get through that lot, it has suggested a route via Bethnal Green past/through Victoria Park and through the Olympic Park. Would that be better than the A11? Having had a closer look, can you even cycle some bits, especially going into and through the Olympic round the back of the stadium?

https://goo.gl/maps/Dt5N1


----------



## zizou (5 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> @srw Just had a look at the road closers and depending on what they actually do at cross roads, it could be a nightmare cycling from London Bridge. Anything north of the bridge is either closed or looks like it may be closed. It seems to be dependant on Gracechurch St.
> 
> View attachment 52555
> 
> ...




I was staying near Tower Bridge last year so just along from London Bridge and went along the A11, it was busy with cyclists making their way along to the start. Once on the A11 you just continue east then go towards the Olympic park at Warton road (roughly south east of Olympic stadium), then a right on Loop Rd which takes you past the Acquatics centre - there were marshals directing people from there onwards, and also a steady stream of cyclists to follow too.


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> What is the safest route to excel from the city?
> I can get to Canary Wharf, but the last bit from Canary Wharf to Excel looks a bit hairy?



DLR?

if you're going on saturday it will be fairly quiet on the roads in docklands. i've only ridden around there a couple of times and i seem to recall the roads are fairly wide and new. i think there may be a bike path along the waterside to excel too.


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2014)

@srw go over Tower Bridge instead. the freecycle route turns on Tower Hill, so no road closures after Tower Bridge


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

We cycled from the Freecycle to Excel last year, following the bike paths was a bit of a mission in places and involved some guesswork, but the roads were pretty empty.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2014)

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co..../2014+Routes/PRL_FreeCycle_Route_Map_2014.pdf
The official freecycle route goes under London Bridge, so Gracechurch will be open. Fenchurch is officially closed for about 50 yards, but I suspect that is "closed" as in "easily navigable on a bike".

@rvw has the afternoon off tomorrow, so is registering for both off us.


----------



## PK99 (6 Aug 2014)




----------



## jifdave (6 Aug 2014)

:-(


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2014)

Must admit I'm beginning to lose heart... we can't drive down from Lancashire (Mrs Gti can't sit thanks to a bad back) so must take the train. We have booked the bike on the trains out and back but I've now decided that since we have to leave our stuff at the hotel on Monday before our afternoon train back, it will be much more secure to pack the bike in the travel case - does that count as a bike on the train? Where will it be carried? We are travelling down early on Saturday and have to change at Coventry, and now I discover that the line from Hemel Hempstead to Euston will be closed - will that affect us? The forecast isn't good, my knee is sore, London will be expensive and I know we won't sleep well at the hotel, it's beginning to look just like the obstacle course posted by PK99 above. It would be so much cheaper and less stressful just to stay at home and go for a nice ride in the wild and empty Bowland Fells, straight from my front door and unmolested by 31,999 other cyclists.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

Well, I've decided that I will be able to get acroos London one way or another on Saturday so my attention has now changed to staying warm and dry. I've done a 3 hour plus 20 mile marathon training run in constant snow but have never been out in the rain much on the bike, let alone for 6+ hours.

When I ran in the snow, I just wore a base layer, long sleeved top and a windproof jacket. Would I therefore be safe in thinking that if the weather was bad, a base layer, jersey and an Endura Pakajak will serve me well or would I need something else considering the temp may still be around 20?

If it is raining, is anyone going to take leg warmers? Or could they just end up getting wet if it is raining all day and defeat the purpose of having them?

On the positive side, I read in the news that because forecasters don't actually know what is happening with this storm, they are being cautious. So it may never happen and if I have to spend money on anything extra to stay dry, you can bet it won't rain knowing my luck.


----------



## SteveBM (6 Aug 2014)

Unless we're going to see rain of biblical proportions I'm happier in regular cycling shorts and a jersey. Base layers and leg warmers just hold in the moisture. You're not going to get cold with the physical exertion. Maybe that's just me
I'll pack a lightweight rain jacket in case the heavens open


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> It would be so much cheaper and less stressful just to stay at home and go for a nice ride in the wild and empty Bowland Fells, straight from my front door and unmolested by 31,999 other cyclists.



Do what you think is best, but make sure you are honest with yourself about why you made the decision. The atmosphere, the closed roads and the chance to ride past so much iconic stuff would be a hard one for me to miss. Everyone says turning in to the Mall is like nothing else you've ever experienced. I'm looking forward to that while ignoring the 04:20 wake up time (downside of being close enough to do it in a day) and the possible rain.

Other Sportives, I've looked at and gone 'wait, £50 quid to ride roads in conditions I could just go and ride for free? What?' but Ride London offers a lot more than that.

If I was serious about saying 'no', I'd register a medical, at least it leaves next year open to you.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

@SteveBM Thanks, that is what I was thinking but just wanted to check. I live near Gatwick Airport, so close(ish) to Surrey Hills and it was chucking it down this morning but is now sunny. If it chucks it down, it hopefully won't be all day and 100 miles is quite a distance for weather to change in various parts.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2014)

It is not going to rain. I have decreed it.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2014)

I'm less worried about rain (have done 7 + 5 hour Polaris trailquests in pouring rain with an overnight camp) but more worried about bike security and the travel logistics. 

If it looks like heavy rain I will fit the Crud guards to the bike and take a lightweight rain shell.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> I'm less worried about rain (have done 7 + 5 hour Polaris trailquests in pouring rain with an overnight camp) but more worried about bike security and the travel logistics.



Security, I'm going with a lightweight lock and not leaving anything precious on the bike. There will be plenty of unlocked bikes there for the opportunist thief to go for should there be any so inclined. I'm not expecting to be away from the bike for any length of time during the event and the start and finish points really should be secure. There's specifically a secure bike park at the finish.

Your travel sounds like a monster, and the rail closures really can't help. I can see why that one is giving you cause for concern and the only positive I can give you is at least you'll be getting the travelling there over and done with the day before.


----------



## michaelcycle (6 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> It is not going to rain. I have decreed it.



And so it shall be written.

According to the weather forecast for today it was supposed to be raining all this morning with a chance of a thunderstorm. Sitting here in Laaaaaandon there is not a raindrop or storm to be seen. It is overcast with the sun peeking out on occasion. If it is like this on Sunday I will be pretty happy.

On a more irritating note I seem to have developed a niggle in my left knee. It hasn't troubled me all year and now with a few days to go it decides to make a visit...


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> And so it shall be written.
> 
> According to the weather forecast for today it was supposed to be raining all this morning with a chance of a thunderstorm. Sitting here in Laaaaaandon there is not a raindrop or storm to be seen. It is overcast with the sun peeking out on occasion. If it is like this on Sunday I will be pretty happy.
> 
> On a more irritating note I seem to have developed a niggle in my left knee. It hasn't troubled me all year and now with a few days to go it decides to make a visit...



RICE asap (and ibuprofen)


----------



## Dmcd33 (6 Aug 2014)

My plan is to get a mini cab to Greenwich area (or as near to the blackwall tunnel as possible) and ride through the Blackwall tunnel before the 7am closure.

NB: I'm coming from the Stockwell area


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

I've now brought a lock but I'll probably have it at the start before putting it in my bag that's going to the finish to use at the secure bike park to make it a bit more secure.

Just one (possibly daft) question, those with locks, will you be locking your bike to use a portaloo and if so, where will you lock it to or is it just more as a deterrent?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Ride through the Blackwall tunnel?


Oh yes, salmoning up the southbound bore no less.


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Ride through the Blackwall tunnel?


 yep, they've closed it, for bikes only, before 7am.


----------



## michaelcycle (6 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> RICE asap (and ibuprofen)



Well, I've got the ibuprofen part down...

I think you're right about the RICE suggestion. Hoping it will just go away might not be the best strategy!


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2014)

Dmcd33 said:


> My plan is to get a mini cab to Greenwich area (or as near to the blackwall tunnel as possible) and ride through the Blackwall tunnel before the 7am closure.
> 
> NB: I'm coming from the Stockwell area


Read this, it will show you where the official drop off points are. From Stockwell you should aim for the drop offs at Jamaica Road or Blackwall lane.
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....n-Surrey_100/Rider_Info/Transport_Options.htm


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I've now brought a lock but I'll probably have it at the start before putting it in my bag that's going to the finish to use at the secure bike park to make it a bit more secure.
> 
> Just one (possibly daft) question, those with locks, will you be locking your bike to use a portaloo and if so, where will you lock it to or is it just more as a deterrent?



I'm much more worried about out on course than at the ends, there are going to be marshals and the like all around, the finish has a secure bike park, the start is going to have people checking for event numbers etc. There might be thefts there, who knows, but it feels a lot less likely because they'll be checking who is there so the opportunist will have a lot more difficulty.

Out on the route if I need the loo I'll have to leave the bike. This might not happen, but I figure be prepared. At that point you could go for asking someone to watch it, but I can't see the helpers being willing (too many bikes) and competitors aren't going to want to commit to time necessarily. So that's when I'll be locking it up. I'll probably just have a long cable lock and a padlock to stick through the disk (ala a motorbike disk lock). I'll lock it to something if I can, but even just immobilising it will be a start. Again it's playing the odds, I think someone is a lot less likely to walk off with a bike that can't roll a wheel, they'll just nab the unlocked one next to it.

It's almost definitely over thought paranoia, but as I won't go more than two paces from my bike in London normally and it's never left anywhere in public it seems kind of silly not to take some precautions.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Well, I've got the ibuprofen part down...
> 
> I think you're right about the RICE suggestion. Hoping it will just go away might not be the best strategy!


Depends what's causing it...overuse? Then the R bit is key here


----------



## michaelcycle (6 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Depends what's causing it...overuse? Then the R bit is key here



Lol - yes, that's the most likely explanation. I have been relatively careful but I guess it's a blessing in disguise that it has coincided with my taper week. 

I am really looking forward to Sunday and it would be incredibly annoying if this dampened my day (apart from the expected rain that is...)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Worth getting out of bed early just for that. If then the weather were bad and the organisers were to allow someone to take a no show place, that would be even better.



Yup, sadly I'm almost looking forward to that bit more than the rest of the ride :-) I've changed my travel plans when it was confirmed, I have a friend who lives at the end of the road from the Olympic Park who I was going to stay with Saturday night, now I'm driving up to work (Greenwich) leaving the car there and cycling along to the drop off point on Blackwall Lane and in from there... Has cost me about 2 hours of sleep, but it will be good to have done it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'll probably just have a long cable lock and a padlock to stick through the disk (ala a motorbike disk lock). I'll lock it to something if I can, but even just immobilising it will be a start. Again it's playing the odds, I think someone is a lot less likely to walk off with a bike that can't roll a wheel, they'll just nab the unlocked one next to it.


 
Take an allen key and slacken off the bolts in the stem. Then if they do nick it they'll fall off immediately. It may be a bit of a faff getting it roadworthy again, mind.  (Warning:Not an entirely serious suggestion)

Edit. I'm off to kickstarter with my idea for exploding stem bolts. A motion sensor will start a countdown and, unless you enter a secret code, all the stem bolts will explode. And possibly the pedals too.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2014)

Much like all the vicious methods of garage protection, I feel this wouldn't be for me, I'd just forget I'd done it and then fall off on the steepest bit of downhill from Newlands... :-)

Providing the exploding stem bolts were smart phone linked you'd easily max out the kickstarter.


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Take an allen key and slacken off the bolts in the stem. Then if they do nick it they'll fall off immediately. It may be a bit of a faff getting it roadworthy again, mind.  (Warning:Not an entirely serious suggestion)
> 
> Edit. I'm off to kickstarter with my idea for exploding stem bolts. A motion sensor will start a countdown and, unless you enter a secret code, all the stem bolts will explode. And possibly the pedals too.



How about a spike that shoots out from the seatpost.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Take an allen key and slacken off the bolts in the stem. Then if they do nick it they'll fall off immediately. It may be a bit of a faff getting it roadworthy again, mind.


If you remember yourself that you have loosened them and don't fall off yourself


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

Forgot to mention that I saw a tweet yesterday or the day before where someone said that they saw Surrey County Council filling in the pot holes around Leigh Hill.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Ride through the Blackwall tunnel?



I had to do this last year - was fun


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Aug 2014)

Hey peeps - nothing about the ride 100 is easy but trust me, you will soon forget the Registration hassle, the 3am wake up, the hours of traveling, the 15 mile ride at 5am before you even start, the hours of reading the Final instructions, the last minute health niggles, your bike playing up, your sponsors disappearing .... Get to the start and smile for 5, 6 or 7 hours. It is like nothing you ever did before.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Forgot to mention that I saw a tweet yesterday or the day before where someone said that they saw Surrey County Council filling in the pot holes around Leigh Hill.


About feckin time n'all! That's where I had a blow out last year!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Hey peeps - nothing about the ride 100 is easy but trust me, you will soon forget the Registration hassle, the 3am wake up, the hours of traveling, the 15 mile ride at 5am before you even start, the hours of reading the Final instructions, the last minute health niggles, your bike playing up, your sponsors disappearing .... Get to the start and smile for 5, 6 or 7 hours. It is like nothing you ever did before.




/\ THIS . END OF. /\


----------



## stephenb (6 Aug 2014)

Anyone planning on cycling to the start from West London/Richmond way? I'm supposed to be on the train but don't quite trust it & fancy a warm up ride (not solo as I'm bound to get lost).


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2014)

Bike is all cleaned, just need to lube the chain and sort out the saddle bag and it is all ready.

Took the opportunity to adjust the brakes as well. So if you see someone with a white Specialized in a crumpled mess at the bottom of the first hill, it may be me


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2014)

For those concerned about travel logistics...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spare-room-in-east-london-for-pru-ride-on-sat-nt.162199/


----------



## Flyingfox (6 Aug 2014)

Well it looks like it won't be , but for once I don't give a damn if it , I've got slicks, no wet weather gear, no mudguards just the determination to get around and have fun!  That first drink in the pub afterwards will be the best I've ever had!


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2014)

Why wait for the pub? I'm rather hoping there will be a bar in Green Park. And I see that Erdinger is one of the sponsors - I'm hoping for a free sample.


----------



## Nick Stone (6 Aug 2014)

Drink..... Damm I've got to throw bike in the car and get back up north booked meetings for Monday....pratt! I can ache with a smile 

I've had all bran for the last week as well so apologies now guys if there is a funny smell on the route, but those ounces won't go them selves lol, they won't go at all.....lol


----------



## Nick Stone (6 Aug 2014)

Bike and bag prep tomorrow, list wrote today.


----------



## Wilsy27 (6 Aug 2014)

hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.


----------



## PK99 (6 Aug 2014)

Wilsy27 said:


> hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.



Have a look on the ride london web site, there are gps routes from all the official car parks and drop off points. Work out which you are nearest to and pick up that route?


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2014)

Wilsy27 said:


> hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.


The problem is that the A4 will be shut because that is the route of the ride.
You need to get north of the A4, maybe go north side of hyde park, Marble Arch, Bond St, Oxford st, Holborn, then through the city and out to the start via A11. This isnt an easy route for a first time ride! Maybe others can help.


----------



## laurence (7 Aug 2014)

Wilsy27 said:


> hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.





Beebo said:


> The problem is that the A4 will be shut because that is the route of the ride.
> You need to get north of the A4, maybe go north side of hyde park, Marble Arch, Bond St, Oxford st, Holborn, then through the city and out to the start via A11. This isnt an easy route for a first time ride! Maybe others can help.



ahhhh, but as the first riders set off at 6 you may be ok to ride along the closed roads until tower hill area, then pick up the A11.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> ahhhh, but as the first riders set off at 6 you may be ok to ride along the closed roads until tower hill area, then pick up the A11.


I wouldn't plan on that, the organisors have been pretty specific about the route being closed to everything, including cycles. This isn't some shoddy job like the TdF you know :-)


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> Why wait for the pub? I'm rather hoping there will be a bar in Green Park. And I see that Erdinger is one of the sponsors - I'm hoping for a free sample.



Last year there wasn't a bar in Green Park, but a very nice person gave me a can from their personal stash.


----------



## Wilsy27 (7 Aug 2014)

cheers guys, think I'll just try riding parallel to the route until the start comes into view. (or find hundreds of other cyclists doing the same!)


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Aug 2014)

Wilsy27 said:


> hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.



Perhaps navigate to the nearest designated Car Park for the Ride 100, they will then have directional signs all the way there.


----------



## Dmcd33 (7 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Take an allen key and slacken off the bolts in the stem. Then if they do nick it they'll fall off immediately. It may be a bit of a faff getting it roadworthy again, mind.  (Warning:Not an entirely serious suggestion)





Flyingfox said:


> Well it looks like it won't be , but for once I don't give a damn if it , I've got slicks, no wet weather gear, no mudguards just the determination to get around and have fun!  That first drink in the pub afterwards will be the best I've ever had!


 
The thought of that first guinness is keeping me going!


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Last year there wasn't a bar in Green Park, but a very nice person gave me a can from their personal stash.


 Maybe put a bottle of beer (or 5) in your drop off bag, and it'll be waiting for you at the finish.


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Aug 2014)

My bike is not quite ready


----------



## anyuser (7 Aug 2014)

Just picked up my registration pack. Very efficient, pick up booths arranged by rider number in batches of approx 1300.
Even better free beer (alcohol free) at the Erdinger stand, even tastes good.


----------



## MichaelO (7 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Forgot to mention that I saw a tweet yesterday or the day before where someone said that they saw Surrey County Council filling in the pot holes around Leigh Hill.


I cycled up Leith Hill via Coldharbour & then down the North side to the A25 on Tuesday. Leith Road was shut (I can only presume for surfacing), but there were two gangs filling in holes on the descent back to the A25 (particularly the one as you take the sharpish left hander near the top). 

Not sure when they did it, but a couple of the worse parts of the descent had been completely resurfaced - much better than it was a month or so ago.


----------



## PK99 (7 Aug 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I, but there were two gangs filling in holes on the descent back to the A25 (*particularly the one as you take the sharpish left hander near the top*).



good! that was a very nasty one - long and narrow, to bunny hop it you would have needed wings!


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I cycled up Leith Hill via Coldharbour & then down the North side to the A25 on Tuesday. Leith Road was shut (I can only presume for surfacing), but there were two gangs filling in holes on the descent back to the A25 (particularly the one as you take the sharpish left hander near the top).
> 
> Not sure when they did it, but a couple of the worse parts of the descent had been completely resurfaced - much better than it was a month or so ago.


If there wasn't a professional race being televised to over 100 Countries, whats the betting they would have done nothing?

On a positive note, the BBC have now added weather warnings for Sunday Doesn't look to bad though


----------



## PK99 (7 Aug 2014)

very efficient number collection at ExCel.

Brilliant sunny day but the various stalls are doing a roaring trade in rainproof jackets....ummmm!

if you need to eat down here ignore the fast food joints in the excel itself and come to the La Barrique wine cafe between the Dlr station and the entrance. no more expensive but real food and a cracking wine selection (im having nice primitive and pizza.


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Aug 2014)

Just need the track of Hurricane Bertha to go South PLEASE


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2014)

BBC have a weather alert, subject to change as they dont yet know the course of the storm!
It could be a bit wet and windy, or it could be fine!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> BBC have a weather alert, subject to change as they dont yet know the course of the storm!
> It could be a bit wet and windy, or it could be fine!


Can I just choose from those two now..? I'm really hoping it isn't windy. Everything else I can cope with. Headwinds make me grumpy.


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Just need the track of Hurricane Bertha to go South PLEASE



*Please rain on the French*
*Please rain on the French*
*Please rain on the French*

I think the most likely scenario is there will be some rain and windy conditions on Sunday but not enough to be a worry.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> The ballot opens on Monday the 15th August 2014 for the 2015 ride.



15th August is a Friday, the Monday is 18th. Just gave me a panic that I'd got my dad's birthday wrong!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2014)

Have a wonderful time everybody. By this time last year I was just about over the aches and pains. It was fabulous.


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> .... Everything else I can cope with. Headwinds make me grumpy.


With a southerly wind, you'll be happy for the second half


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Have a wonderful time everybody. By this time last year I was just about over the aches and pains. It was fabulous.



Any tips for the day? Things you would have done differently or things you think are a good idea?

Always good to hear it directly from the horse's mouth...(not that I am calling you a horse that is...)


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2014)

Is anyone else staying at a hotel near the ExCeL?
I'm staying at the Ibis, so if anyone fancies joining me for some carbs and an ale, I'll likely go to the Fox.
http://goo.gl/maps/MNDZ6


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> 15th August is a Friday, the Monday is 18th. Just gave me a panic that I'd got my dad's birthday wrong!



My apologies that was a tryping ellor, Monday 18th August is when the ballot opens.


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Any tips for the day? Things you would have done differently or things you think are a good idea?
> 
> Always good to hear it directly from the horse's mouth...(not that I am calling you a horse that is...)



My only advice is, on the busy roads, with loads of other cyclists, concentrate fully at all times. Give space, leave space, if you fill a space check first.


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Is anyone else staying at a hotel near the ExCeL?
> I'm staying at the Ibis, so if anyone fancies joining me for some carbs and an ale, I'll likely go to the Fox.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MNDZ6



Party in @benb room


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> My bike is not quite ready



I saw worse than that last year.


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Party in @benb room


 get his room number and run up a massive bar bill.


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> My only advice is, on the busy roads, with loads of other cyclists, concentrate fully at all times. Give space, leave space, if you fill a space check first.



Cheers and yes, that is sound advice.


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Party in @benb room



Always!


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2014)

Registration is easy, queuing for the bike storage took far longer. I'm not into exhibitions so left quickly.
It was fairly busy, but i went after work, seemed to be full of mamil types.


----------



## laurence (7 Aug 2014)

picked up my registration stuff at lunchtime... popped into the wiggle shop and there was a cluster of people around one item - rainproof jackets. i succumbed.


----------



## livpoksoc (7 Aug 2014)

If they run out of rain jackets at excel, the decathlon at Canada Water was well stocked two days ago. I picked up a budget one for £8 as I wasn't willing to spend too much given I have a nice ond that I'm now just pushing the seams on.


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2014)

I've got a Castelli rain cape that I've managed to avoid using in one year of owning it, so taking it instead of my 20 year old mountain biking Goretex that's full of patches and filthy with mud from falls is going to be an act of faith.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2014)

Bike cleaned, chain lubed, tyres checked, puncture kit checked, ready to go.

The wife just collected the numbers from Excel, six trains to get there. SIX FECKIN TRAIN! Why the feck buggering hell do they make folk go all the wat to arse hole end of the feckin world to get the tickets? 

I know I may be stating the bloody obvious here, but I going to to say it anyway. If it does rain hard on the day, please be careful at the bottom of the hills where the grit and gravel will gather, and the roads will be slippery after the dry weather.


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Bike cleaned, chain lubed, tyres checked, puncture kit checked, ready to go.
> 
> The wife just collected the numbers from Excel, six trains to get there. SIX FECKIN TRAIN! Why the feck buggering hell do they make folk go all the wat to arse hole end of the feckin world to get the tickets?
> 
> I know I may be stating the bloody obvious here, but I going to to say it anyway. If it does rain hard on the day, please be careful at the bottom of the hills where the grit and gravel will gather, and the roads will be slippery after the dry weather.



I decided to replace my bottom bracket last night as it has some lateral play. Second that on the descents, shame I won't be able to better my speeds last year on the downs, so I will have to better my climbs instead!
Are we in for a proper full on soaking? , the weather reports are just not being definitive still. 

I will be getting a 7 am train to make it for 9am tomorrow. I will have a quick look around to see if I can see Laura Trott. If I don't see her, I may stay all day until I do.


----------



## Bike_Me (8 Aug 2014)

Completely agree with you Carl, ExCel is such a PITA to get to.

Looks like I'll be cycling in to Stratford, as the chartered train service will get there late and I'll miss my cut off time. That being said, as the route will effectively close off the A12, will cyclists be able to use the overpass to get into Stratford?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2014)

Light rain showers @ 7am, then heavy rain showers from 10am right through to 4pm.


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2014)

Definitely going to fit those Crud guards to the bike then, there's nothing worse than cycling with a wet bum.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Aug 2014)

Yay, heavy rain just as I'm working on the big hills. Still, might take my mind off of them and will deter me from standing around too long at the food stop...

We positive we can't give this to the French?


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> Definitely going to fit those Crud guards to the bike then, there's nothing worse than cycling with a wet bum.


I am going to leave that decision as late as possible, maybe about 9pm on saturday when i do my final checks.


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

I may or may not fit my guards. I will leave it until Sat PM to decide. Wet arse is worst.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Aug 2014)

Wilsy27 said:


> hi all, I managed to get a 6:55 start, have got a cheap hotel booked near glouster road station, tried using the tfl route finder to work out how to get to the start and it just keeps saying road closed...wonder why?! lol in all seriousness...any suggestions on how to get to blue wave m for 5:55 from glouster road station? (about 10 miles i think) don't know London well enough and this'll be the first time cycling round/through it.



I was going to try to be helpful, and suggest you cross the river, and go along the south side, and then join the riders parking at Southwark, and cross with them. This is the official GPX route http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3144076

But that's through the Rotherhithe Tunnel, which I believe is very unpleasant to cycle in, and doesn't appear to be closed on the day - so it will have more traffic than usual going through it. but I gess not a lot at that time of the morning.


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I was going to try to be helpful, and suggest you cross the river, and go along the south side, and then join the riders parking at Southwark, and cross with them. This is the official GPX route http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3144076
> 
> But that's through the Rotherhithe Tunnel, which I believe is very unpleasant to cycle in, and doesn't appear to be closed on the day - so it will have more traffic than usual going through it. but I gess not a lot at that time of the morning.



Rotherhite is cycles only till 7am and is the official route from the london bridge car park


----------



## freewheelwilly (8 Aug 2014)

I did this ride last year and am on it again this year. Such a shame that the weather looks to rain on our parade but going by last years atmosphere we should all soon forget about it and just enjoy it for what it is.
A few tips, i was going to say that whatever your take is on weight weenies i would really advise that you bare this in mind. Its harder now that we know we need to pack a rain coat and perhaps overshoes but i saw a lot of folk carrying unnecessary stuff such as bags full of clothing, locks, lights with huge batteries and so forth. I think adding your crud guards is only going to delay the wet bum scenario on a very wet day but perhaps in showers it will do the job.
There are a lot of riders who will be treating this like a race and although most are early starters there will be some throughout the course. As it is wet pay special attention to the other riders and those taking risks around you and as has already been said the downhill sections will be very dangerous so again be alert and stay in a straight line. The descent from Leith Hill is in the cover of trees so will be dark and even if it has stopped raining will still be wet and greasy.
You will be at the head of a chain gang at some point even if you dont want to be so make sure you steer your gang over a safe passage avoiding tose pot holes and manhole covers in good time.
Food and water, I had 2x1 ltr bottles in my cages and didn't need to stop for a refill. A few generous locals provided cups of water enroute to help reserve mine. I also carried enough food with me in my pockets to last the course. Gels were being handed out towards the end of the ride last year and it was an absolute mess around these stations as riders dropped and discarded the litter on the road. Again, not cool and another hazard in the wet.

Anyway, looking forward to it immensly. Good luck

PS anyone worried about finding there way to stratford needn't as you will bump into riders before you know it all heading to the same venue. No other fool will be out at 5am in the rain on a Sunday will they?


----------



## freewheelwilly (8 Aug 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I was going to try to be helpful, and suggest you cross the river, and go along the south side, and then join the riders parking at Southwark, and cross with them. This is the official GPX route http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3144076
> 
> But that's through the Rotherhithe Tunnel, which I believe is very unpleasant to cycle in, and doesn't appear to be closed on the day - so it will have more traffic than usual going through it. but I gess not a lot at that time of the morning.




If you go through the Blackwall tunnel you pop out right by stratford pretty much


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

freewheelwilly said:


> I did this ride last year and am on it again this year. Such a shame that the weather looks to rain on our parade but going by last years atmosphere we should all soon forget about it and just enjoy it for what it is.
> A few tips, i was going to say that whatever your take is on weight weenies i would really advise that you bare this in mind. Its harder now that we know we need to pack a rain coat and perhaps overshoes but i saw a lot of folk carrying unnecessary stuff such as bags full of clothing, locks, lights with huge batteries and so forth. I think adding your crud guards is only going to delay the wet bum scenario on a very wet day but perhaps in showers it will do the job.
> There are a lot of riders who will be treating this like a race and although most are early starters there will be some throughout the course. As it is wet pay special attention to the other riders and those taking risks around you and as has already been said the downhill sections will be very dangerous so again be alert and stay in a straight line. The descent from Leith Hill is in the cover of trees so will be dark and even if it has stopped raining will still be wet and greasy.
> You will be at the head of a chain gang at some point even if you dont want to be so make sure you steer your gang over a safe passage avoiding tose pot holes and manhole covers in good time.
> ...




This fool will be on his bike at 5am.


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2014)

freewheelwilly said:


> . The descent from Leith Hill is in the cover of trees so will be dark and even if it has stopped raining will still be wet and greasy.
> ?



It can be VERY dark along there - best to take off the dark sun specs!


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2014)

I can confirm that the organisers have already put up loads of big yellow signs pointing the way to the start.
I saw these on my commute this morning in Woolwich and Rotherhithe.


----------



## jifdave (8 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I know I may be stating the bloody obvious here, but I going to to say it anyway. If it does rain hard on the day, please be careful at the bottom of the hills where the grit and gravel will gather, and the roads will be slippery after the dry weather.



also watch for people behind you, after seeing the state of some of the bikes people were on yesterday... one in particular on the emirates crossing back to the o2 that the pleasant young ladies bike seemed to be held together with tape....


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2014)

Last time I did the Cape Argus I heard a massive crash happening right behind me in a huge group of nervous riders (wasn't my fault!) and the scream of horror mixed with anger from one woman rider as she realised what was happening followed by the crashing of bikes on tarmac and the thump of bones will stay with me for ever. People were helicoptered out of that one and I stopped doing the Argus after that as the consequences of a stay in hospital, when I was supposed to be in SA on a business trip, would not be good.


----------



## freewheelwilly (8 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> This fool will be on his bike at 5am.


As will I, see you out there


----------



## livpoksoc (8 Aug 2014)

Just collected my reg pack & one for papa livpoksoc. No talk of diversions or changes in light of the impending weather, just lots of 'enjoy it, hopefully you won't get too wet'.

Plenty of waterproof coats still on racks. Big presence from Wiggle. Most stalls selling gels more than they have jerseys. Looking forward to it now, hopefully the back will hold


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2014)

OK, if anyone wants to join me for an ale, I'll be in the fox at about 7:00
Say hello!


----------



## stephenb (8 Aug 2014)

Think I might leave the shiny new lightweight machine in the attic in favour of my old faithful (mud guard equipped) tourer.


----------



## moid (8 Aug 2014)

Hi All,
I’m cycling on sunday, and a friend of mine starts in a wave 20 mins behind. Does anyone know if it is possible to pull over immediately after the start line, but before the official timing begins to wait for him?
Thx


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Aug 2014)

From what I recall people saying there is a bit of cycling from the start point to the timing point so it seems likely you could find somewhere to pull over for 20 minutes. You could always fake a mechanical, shuffle your particulars for comfort or some such. I'm not sure how often the waves are heading off. Are you the same colour etc? If not you may need to make sure that everyone is together before you pause.


----------



## livpoksoc (8 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> OK, if anyone wants to join me for an ale, I'll be in the fox at about 7:00
> Say hello!


Starting early?


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

Meet the girlz, 5pm today at registration distraction event at Excel


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Aug 2014)

They'll never all fit on that one bike...


----------



## Flyingfox (8 Aug 2014)

moid said:


> Hi All,
> I’m cycling on sunday, and a friend of mine starts in a wave 20 mins behind. Does anyone know if it is possible to pull over immediately after the start line, but before the official timing begins to wait for him?
> Thx


In the blurb it says you can wait along The Highway.

I don't know if I can be bothered with rain jacket, I always overheat, might just take my gilet and wear a dustbin sack whilst waiting around for the start!


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

moid said:


> Hi All,
> I’m cycling on sunday, and a friend of mine starts in a wave 20 mins behind. Does anyone know if it is possible to pull over immediately after the start line, but before the official timing begins to wait for him?
> Thx



Yes, there were loads of peeps waiting for others after the initial wave releases. Make sure he/she looks out for you, as you will go dizzy trying to spot your pal.


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> Starting early?


Need to make sure I can get back to bed in time for a decent sleep!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2014)

I'm currently parked up near Marble arch and am about to cycle to the hotel, tomorrow we will be having a day out in London, So We are sorted , Let's hope the weather improves!


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Aug 2014)

So, do I go and spend a load of cash on new overshoes (current ones have holes) plus some new waterproof tights / trousers - Or do I man up.

PS, I am putting my mudguards back on, you can't stop me


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> So, do I go and spend a load of cash on new overshoes (current ones have holes) plus some new waterproof tights / trousers - Or do I man up.
> 
> PS, I am putting my mudguards back on, you can't stop me



Man up!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> So, do I go and spend a load of cash on new overshoes (current ones have holes) plus some new waterproof tights / trousers - Or do I man up.
> 
> PS, I am putting my mudguards back on, you can't stop me


I'd man up. I have no mudguards, I will endeavour to spray you if I get close...


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2014)

Went to pick up my number this morning and while in London, my phone was saying 80% chance of rain but apart from very light drizzle for 30 seconds, there was none so there is hope yet. On the way there, I started thinking that I will probably enjoy it what ever the weather and in a way, rain will just add to the achievement.

I brought a new water resistant (they were saying they can't say proof) jacket which is better than the one I have, thin overshoes as I only have winter ones and leg warmers (Team Wiggle Honda ones but if they keep me warm, who cares). So with all that money spent, it will not officially not rain  I'll see what the weather is like when I get up on Sunday and see what I need to take. Biggest decision is probably rain jacket AND gillet or just one.

Had a go on a Watt Bike and apparently I am a peanut with a lazy left leg 

Also got to meet Laura Trott which was good.


----------



## Ginger (8 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> From what I recall people saying there is a bit of cycling from the start point to the timing point so it seems likely you could find somewhere to pull over for 20 minutes. You could always fake a mechanical, shuffle your particulars for comfort or some such. I'm not sure how often the waves are heading off. Are you the same colour etc? If not you may need to make sure that everyone is together before you pause.



Looks like the start point for the timing is just at edge of Olympic Prk/A12 this year not a couple of miles down A12 like last year.
I think they have cut out a couple of miles around Surrey somewhere so probably that's the reason?


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'd man up. I have no mudguards, I will endeavour to spray you if I get close...



I'm bringing a handlebar-mounted super soaker.


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Also got to meet Laura Trott which was good.



Lucky bstd. I love her, a bit.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Aug 2014)

Good luck with the ride on Sunday ladies and gents, soak in the glory of closed roads, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Lucky bstd. I love her, a bit.


I won't say that I got her autograph, spoke to her and got a picture with her then


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (8 Aug 2014)

My road bike has no mudguards and no clearance for mudguards so that's one less decision to make!

I can deal with cycling in the rain just fine but am slightly worried about others' cycling in the rain skills...especially downhill.

I am registered...rider 3111. Very excited!

uk.virginmoneygiving.com/Laura_E_Barton


----------



## Ollie W (8 Aug 2014)

Good luck to you all. Somewhat envious of your adventures tomorrow though I don't think I'm ready yet! See you next year


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Good luck with the ride on Sunday ladies and gents, soak in the glory of closed roads, and enjoy the ride.



There is nothing like a challenge. Shame you aren't riding this year. I've ridden less frequently, am about a stone heavier and the weather is crap. On the bright side my start is earlier at 7:30. I must be mad but I'm really looking forward to it. 

I need a bigger car to carry the kit options as the weather people are so indecisive. ☔️⚡️


----------



## srw (8 Aug 2014)

Weather watch is getting interesting. The BBC have sunshine and heavy showers all day. The Norwegians are more definite - they think the rain will be heaviest overnight and non-descript during the day. Both services are predicting the wind to be pretty strong, moving from an Easterly at about 8am via a Southerly around lunchtime to a Westerly around 4pm.

Which, for tandems with an 8am start and expecting to take 8 hours, could be useful. Box Hill top will be exposed, as will the very top only of Newlands Corner. Otherwise I'd expect the hilly sections to be pretty sheltered, as long as there aren't trees blown down.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> Which, for tandems with an 8am start and expecting to take 8 hours, could be useful. Box Hill top will be exposed, as will the very top only of Newlands Corner. Otherwise I'd expect the hilly sections to be pretty sheltered, as long as there aren't trees blown down.


If trees are blowing down the organisers will have some tricky decisions to make. But that isnt going to happen.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2014)

Just seen an update email from the organisers, advising on various wet weather precautions.
Dear Participant,

Predictions for Sunday’s weather are changing hourly and we have many contingencies in place, however, if it is wet on the day, please follow the advice below to ensure that you and your bike are prepared to ride safely in wet conditions…

Clothing

The complexity of getting 24,000 riders out of Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park means that you have to get to the start well before your departure time – please ensure you wear appropriate clothing to keep you as warm and dry as possible. 


Wear (or carry) a waterproof jacket and a base layer to keep you warm as you are more likely to feel the cold in wet weather.
Carry arm warmers and knee or leg warmers with you – keeping your extremities warm will help you to maintain your body temperature.
If you own them, wear overshoes to keep your feet warm and dry.
You should think about wearing long-fingered gloves – if the temperature is low not only will they keep your hands warm but they’ll help you to grip the brakes.
Carry any valuables in a waterproof case/bag to keep them dry.
Braking

Make sure your bike has new brake pads and that the wheel rims are not too worn. Don’t ride too close to other riders – give them more space than you would normally.

Tyres

Ensure your bike has new tyres with little wear, and that they are inflated to the correct psi – 15-20psi lower than the summer maximum will increase traction. Carry extra inner tubes as you are more likely to puncture in wet weather due to debris on the road.

General Riding

Take extra care when approaching corners by braking before you arrive at the corner, not as you’re going around it. Avoid painted lines on the road and drain covers, which could be slippery. You should also keep an eye out for oily patches on the road so you can avoid them.

Descending

Take the downhills more slowly than you would usually to ensure you can see where you’re going if the visibility is poor. Stay a sensible distance from other riders.

Hydration & Nutrition

Even if you are wet on the outside it's still important to remain hydrated on the inside, so make sure you drink regularly. You’re likely to eat less when it’s cold so you should also try hard to stick to your nutrition plan and aim to eat regularly too.

Mudguards

If you have them, fit them – others (and your rear) will appreciate it!

Whatever the weather on Sunday, we hope you have a really amazing day!

Best wishes

*The Prudential RideLondon Team*


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2014)

I think I'm prepared food/drink wise for breakfast and the ride. 





Now slightly worried about pocket sizes considering clothing options as well


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2014)

Have a great time everyone. 

Take care on those wet roads - be safe.


----------



## AndyWilliams (8 Aug 2014)

Enjoy yourself people and take care


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> There is nothing like a challenge. Shame you aren't riding this year. I've ridden less frequently, am about a stone heavier and the weather is crap. On the bright side my start is earlier at 7:30. I must be mad but I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I need a bigger car to carry the kit options as the weather people are so indecisive. ☔️⚡️



Ah you will own it Phil, just like last year.

Don't let whatever the weather brings you get you down, enjoy it.

Be careful on those descents, we had a bad accident at the bottom of Leith Hill last year and it was dry. Just be sensible, especially with so many people of varying abilities riding near you all.

Look forward to some cool stories.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Aug 2014)

Picked up my rider pack and was told river boat information for the return journey would be inside, although I should have checked as they were vague. No info at all. I know I booked but am not 100% which time or the best route to get to it considering the event will still be going on. I'll see if I can find it out at the Freecycle today but am not intending to go back to Excel. I'd like it sorted now rather than when I'm knackered at the end of things tomorrow. If anyone is at Excel today could they ask about routes to the riverboat and post up? It's not on any of the maps either. Ta.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Picked up my rider pack and was told river boat information for the return journey would be inside, although I should have checked as they were vague. No info at all. I know I booked but am not 100% which time or the best route to get to it considering the event will still be going on. I'll see if I can find it out at the Freecycle today but am not intending to go back to Excel. I'd like it sorted now rather than when I'm knackered at the end of things tomorrow. If anyone is at Excel today could they ask about routes to the riverboat and post up? It's not on any of the maps either. Ta.



This was the information from last year. Just check if it still valid for this years edition...

• _Prudential RideLondon Chartered Thames Clippers, departing at regular intervals between 11:00 and 19:00, will be running from Blackfriars Pier to Canary Wharf, North Greenwich and Trinity Buoy Wharf Piers. They will be strictly for participants only, with no pre-booking required. Each boat can carry 50 participants *and their bikes* with a maximum journey time of 40 minutes._


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know if the frame number sticker needs to go somewhere specific or just somewhere were it can be easily found/seen?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2014)

@Nomadski 

Aaah! There you are! You not doing it this year?


----------



## jifdave (9 Aug 2014)

Last minute mud guard...
Print on a4 then cut it out of document wallet or clipboard


----------



## Ginger (9 Aug 2014)

Saw those on sale at Evans in Canary Wharfyesterday (please never ever shop in there! Unless you're spending 5 grand and in a suit they treat you like scum)!

The ass-savers were selling like hot cakes though


----------



## geekinaseat (9 Aug 2014)

Ginger said:


> Saw those on sale at Evans in Canary Wharfyesterday (please never ever shop in there! Unless you're spending 5 grand and in a suit they treat you like scum)!



Not my experience at all, my chain broke once when I was on a ride and I'd walked there, even though the mechanic was snowed under the shop guys fitted it for me for no charge. They dropped everything and really helped me out... and I certainly wasn't in a suit or spending 5 grand (I was a sweaty mess and I think I paid £15 for the chain!)


----------



## laurence (9 Aug 2014)

bike number and frame sticker attached. feeling sick with nerves now. the blak cloud hasn't shifted (the one over me, not the route)


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Does anyone know if the frame number sticker needs to go somewhere specific or just somewhere were it can be easily found/seen?



Anywhere visible I think. Last year I just put it on the down tube, near the top.


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Good luck with the ride on Sunday ladies and gents, soak in the glory of closed roads, and enjoy the ride.



Not the only thing we'll be soaking in!


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2014)

Every fecking time we have done a long training ride ride or route reccy it has been too fecking hot - did 60+ miles of the route the other week with average temp of 77F and max of 90+F.

Now i'm fretting over shorts or 3/4? Long sleeve base or short sleeve? Will I freeze to death before the start?

Sh1tty British weather!


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (9 Aug 2014)

Yes, most of my training rides have also been so hot that I've struggled to stay hydrated (I drank six 750ml bottles during an 80 mile sportive last weekend and still felt that wasn't enough). There was one however where it rained and I got cold and struggled to stay warm after a stop, and my fingers in mitts were so cold.

I'll be in 3/4, with my short-sleeved Guide Dogs Jersey and a waterproof over the top. I think I'd overheat in a long-sleeved base layer. Might take armwarmers I suppose although I've sod-all place to put them; my pockets will be stuffed with food/gels in order to avoid queueing at stops. Will very likely also wear my neoprene shoe covers; they won't keep all the rain out but they do stop soaked feet getting too cold. I think long-fingered gloves may also be necessary; I've got some with yellow mitten things that go over the fingers to keep wind off.

Bloody weather, complicating things!


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (9 Aug 2014)

And yes, freezing to death before the start is a very real concern of mine...it will mean a bad start for me, because once I get cold I find it hard to warm up again.


----------



## laurence (9 Aug 2014)

latest is that it will clear in the afternoon! 

i hate cold, or wet or wondy weather - i really like the heat. i'm in trouble tomorrow


----------



## marcusjb (9 Aug 2014)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> And yes, freezing to death before the start is a very real concern of mine...it will mean a bad start for me, because once I get cold I find it hard to warm up again.



Black bin bag - cut two arm holes and a head hole - nice and warm whilst you wait in the pens and easy to dispose of.


----------



## laurence (9 Aug 2014)

i have found a HUGE seatpack that was on one of my MTBs and has the same fitting as the road one, now i have loads of room for energy bars, 'phone, keys, etc. it was a bit cramped before. it will also give me some protection from spray!

think i'm sorted now. off to see the women's GP later.


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (9 Aug 2014)

The bin bag tip reminds me, I once saw a couple climbing Snowdon with no other protection than bin bags and parcel tape! Thanks...I'd really like a big snuggly jacket though, but that's not practical to carry around obviously.

I alreayd own a huge post pack, see below:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...ng-post-pack-ec028040?country=GB&currency=GBP

but in an effort to be as light as possible was going to try to do without it (it doesn't weigh masses but obviously more than a regular saddle pack) and have just a small saddle pack with a tiny bag on my top tube, as I've managed for my last two long rides (which were dry admittedly). Not sure what to do now. It does also make a nice mudguard.


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2014)

The Beeb have the minimum temperature in London at 6am as 14C; the Norwegians have it as 17C. That's mild - armwarmers at most; no need for 3/4s or full gloves. The Beeb have the worst of the weather overnight; the Norwegians at about midday.


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> The Beeb have the minimum temperature in London at 6am as 14C; the Norwegians have it as 17C. That's mild - armwarmers at most; no need for 3/4s or full gloves. The Beeb have the worst of the weather overnight; the Norwegians at about midday.


I agree, if fnrttc tells us anything, it is that you only get cold below 10 degrees, and thats is when you stop. Keep moving and you will be fine.
I will probably just tough it out with short sleeve top and gillet, there is no light weight water proof top that will keep you dry for 5 hours of rain and my nightvision evo will be far too warm.


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> I agree, i*f fnrttc tells us anything, it is that you only get cold below 10 degrees*, and thats is when you stop. Keep moving and you will be fine.
> I will probably just tough it out with short sleeve top and gillet, there is no light weight water proof top that will keep you dry for 5 hours of rain and my nightvision evo will be far too warm.



useful info, thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2014)

Just saying


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (9 Aug 2014)

I dunno, while I overheat easily and sweat like a horse, at the same time I have poor circulation so extremities can get very cold. I remember a wet summer FNRttC about six years ago when my soaked hands were so cold that Jane (saoirse) had to give me her spare pair of gloves.


----------



## laurence (9 Aug 2014)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> I dunno, while I overheat easily and sweat like a horse, at the same time I have poor circulation so extremities can get very cold. I remember a wet summer FNRttC about six years ago when my soaked hands were so cold that Jane (saoirse) had to give me her spare pair of gloves.



coming off the hills may be bad... i did box bacl in march/april (ok, it was chilly) and it rained then and my hands froze with the wind and rain. then again, full finger gloves may make braking harder.

i'm going for base layer, s/s jersey, arm warmers (at least for the start0 and the rain jacket i bought on thursday. the latter packs down small enough so i can attach it to my seatpack if i take it off.

the weather is now a mix and looking a bit warmer than first mentioned. i figure with arm warmers i can roll them down to cover my wrists will will keep some heat in.

haven't decided on knee warmers yet as i really find them hard to keep on when riding.

good luck all.


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2014)

I'm on may way up on the train now.

Excited and nervous, and really hoping the weather is better than predicted.


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2014)

At the hotel and I can just about see what I assume is one of the entry points 






In the hope of getting a bit of extra sleep, I've got everything laid out. You can't say I'm not prepared. 






I only had two bottles when I did 83 miles so I'm planning on stopping at the water stations around miles 40 and 80. As people have said the queues can be bad, I don't want to stop at the hubs unless I have to. 

Only secession is full length gloves or mitts and arm/leg warmers as I do get cold quite easily. 

Now that I've made the trek to Stratford, it's now back to Central London to watch the Women's GP and some late lunch. At least I won't have a bike this time.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Aug 2014)

Just had a email saying they may shorten the route if weather is bad and remove Leith and Box hill.

Dear Participant,

As I am sure you are aware, accurate weather information is hard to come by ahead of tomorrow’s Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100, so do please read the following information carefully to ensure you’re well prepared for Ride Day.

In wet or windy conditions, please ride appropriately – leave more space between you and your fellow riders and moderate your speed.

Bring extra inner tubes with you as the chance of punctures is much higher when the roads are wet.

Please be aware that one of our contingencies is to shorten the route through one of the diversion points. If the weather is particularly poor, we may use a diversion that removes both Leith Hill and Box Hill from the route for rider safety. It is very important, therefore, that you follow all instructions given to you by our stewards and marshals.

Do ensure that you dress for inclement weather. As you will be in Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park for 60 minutes or more before you start the sportive, please wear warm and waterproof layers. A plastic poncho – or even a bin liner – will keep you dry prior to your departure.

Reduce your tyre pressures by 10-15psi from the summer norm to improve traction.

Try not to ride over manhole covers or white lines as they are more slippery than tarmac when wet.

Finally, take care when riding over Hammersmith Flyover as there is an uneven surface at one point in the road due to on-going maintenance work. Do ride this small section of the route with extra caution.


----------



## User33236 (9 Aug 2014)

Arrived at ExCel and they can find me and Mrs SG's number We are on the system, just numbers have gone awol. Waiting (im)patiently whilst they try sort it out.


----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2014)

Everything ready to go, this is going to be great, our team are all sorted, we are all in club kit, that will be a first for us.


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Aug 2014)

Bah... stop press....

"Please be aware that one of our contingencies is to shorten the route through one of the diversion points. If the weather is particularly poor, we may use a diversion that removes both Leith Hill and Box Hill from the route for rider safety. It is very important, therefore, that you follow all instructions given to you by our stewards and marshals."

oops, have duplicated post of @Leescfc79


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Aug 2014)

I ham ready.


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2014)

I hope they don't shorten the route, but can see why they might have to.


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> I hope they don't shorten the route, but can see why they might have to.



in torrential rain a crowded descent off Leith Hill would be lethal


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2014)

I'm in the Fox.
Anyone else?


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2014)

Numbers attached to bike, helmet and charity tops. Timing chain reattached. Porridge soaking ready for a microwaving in the morning. Bread bought ready for sandwich-making to stuff in tribags and pockets. Bottles ready to be filled. Tyres inflated, gears checked, chains lubed. Weather forecast nervously rechecked again. GPS batteries replaced. Anything else?


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> Anything else?



Umbrella or possibly an ark...?

I'm marshalling in the afternoon in Leatherhead...it looks better than the morning, but might be a tad windy for a brolly...pros might have a bit more luck with the weather

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644726


----------



## David_66 (9 Aug 2014)

Unreal, what a gorgeous day today!! Whatever it does tomorrow, i dont care im going to enjoy it , its going to be amazing. Stay safe everyone and goodluck


----------



## laurence (9 Aug 2014)

checking the met office and it looks as if the rain may stay slightly south.... which means the surrey section could be bad. the roads around Leith may be flooded as the water pours off the scarp side (i once went up Holmbury - next hill over - in a storm and the rain poured down like a river).

looking ok-ish for the finish.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> Aaah! There you are! You not doing it this year?



Sadly not Carl, didn't get in the ballot (again!) and I did it for charity last year, didn't want to go through fundraising 2 years in a row. Am dead jealous of everyone taking part though, all these recent posts takes me back a year, hard to describe how excited I was for it!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Aug 2014)

My wife knows the daughter of someone fairly high up in organising this thing. He is on his way up to London now to start assessing the situation. I can only assume he is pulling a very long shift. Good luck to you all, i hope the weather doesn't put the boot into your day and i'll be there at some point for some time to cheer you along.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> Any tips for the day? Things you would have done differently or things you think are a good idea?
> 
> Always good to hear it directly from the horse's mouth...(not that I am calling you a horse that is...)


Flip, sorry, just seen this post and you probably won't see my reply until afterwards. Anyway, refuel and drink regularly and enjoy yourself, chat to other riders and smile all the way round - just like I did


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Aug 2014)

@Nomadski 
Doesn't feel like a year since our first meet up pre-London100! 
This year I'll be watching it on the telly


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2014)

I've done a reasonable number of sportives over the past 5/6 years, normally they are "just another ride" but somehow, this one is different, and the nervous tension is palpable - been on edge all day!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> @Nomadski
> Doesn't feel like a year since our first meet up pre-London100!
> This year I'll be watching it on the telly



I know! Having a drink, and walking around the Olympic Park. Think we got lucky with the weather though!



PK99 said:


> I've done a reasonable number of sportives over the past 5/6 years, normally they are "just another ride" but somehow, this one is different, and the nervous tension is palpable - been on edge all day!



Definitely not just another ride. Closed roads makes a humongous difference, takes a while to get used to, and start using the 'wrong' side of the road.

I hope with the weather you still get a good turnout of people, especially in Dorking and the return part of Kingston. They make such a difference too. I'm working an early shift tomorrow, but hopefully can make it to the Wimbledon Hill in the afternoon.

Am so jealous!!!!!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2014)

Good luck to everyone else taking part, I guess most of you won't see this until after. Just eating first breakfast, car is sat packed outside, Drop Off point for half five or so. See some of you out there, I'll wave :-)


----------



## benb (10 Aug 2014)

Urgh, it's early.
Didn't sleep all that well, but excited about today.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

Terrible nights sleep! Awful instant porridge for breakfast, it's pissing down, it's gonna be great! 

Have a great day.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2014)

I didn't know that this part of the day existed 

I am quite nervous to say the least. 

Anyway, better get ready, people were saying it took 20 minutes to get out of this hotel last year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2014)

On their Facebook page they have confirmed that they have shortened the route. Now 86 miles without Leith and Box hills


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2014)

A real shame. I suppose they have taken a sensible decision, taking into account the downhill sections. 

Also with the very heavy localised rain (I've been working at Gatwick since even earlier today and it was absolutely belting down) there will almost certainly be flooding issues or at the least moving surface water on the roads. 

I'm seeing a lot of angry comments on the ridelondon Facebook page, but I don't think many of them really understand how dangerous it will be. 

Anyway, it's one hell of a challenge doing the course in this weather so it's hasn't diluted the achievement. 

Go to it people!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Aug 2014)

Good luck everybody. Been trying to find tv coverage, but can't see anything until 2pm. Stay safe (or, as I suspect most of you are out there now, hope you stayed safe) 
PL x


----------



## Ollie W (10 Aug 2014)

Good luck all, be safe out there. I can't believe the stupidity of those kicking off on Facebook - they'd be just as grumpy if it was ruined by a pileup on the hills, wouldn't they?!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Aug 2014)

Eeeeeeewwwww its proper raining , the wet type 
Good luck to everyone and stay safe 
I cant believe there is no live coverage on the tv or online !


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2014)

You can track your friends at http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2014/
It's not exactly live TV coverage, but the bonus is that it doesn't involve Phil Liggett.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2014)

Raining hard in Twickenham ... they made a good call.

Edit: And according to the facebook page, riders started crossing the finish around 9.30


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Aug 2014)

Just heard thunder over south London.


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2014)

I'm home, i'm alive, but I've still got water in my ears! I have never ridden in rain that bad for that long.

Shame about the weather and the lack of hills, but it was very very wet, and visibility was poor.

Not sure on my official time, but my rough guess is about 4hours 40mins, for the 86 miles, which isnt too bad in those conditions. The speedy guys would have smashed 4 hours.

I felt very sorry for the late starters, i was coming through Kingston and the guys on the other side of the road were still heading out into surrey at 10.15.

Will do a better write up later.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2014)

Rupie said:


> Interesting reading other peoples plans, as it would appear the majority of you are based around the London area. I live in between Stratford upon Avon and Evesham.
> 
> So, in conclusion, from a non Londoner, the logistics of getting there and back cheaply, are much bigger and expensive than the ride itself. And as for the hills, I'm not worried, all you London cyclists are invited to do the Malvern Mad-Hatter, 103 miles 7000ft gain rating 3.5/5. It doesn't finish in front of a palace, and you can't get there on the tube I'm afraid.



Booked up for this - 103 mile route, and looks as though we are doing part of the ToB route.


----------



## Globalti (10 Aug 2014)

Biblical rain, wasn't it! I kept looking at all the poor folk who punctured and crossing my fingers. Had just linked up with another rider who seemed to go at the same speed and my tyre went flat! Managed to get it sorted without too much trouble. 

I did 4 hours 40 as well. Average speed hit 21 mph as we headed out of London.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> Not sure on my official time, but my rough guess is about 4hours 40mins, for the 86 miles, which isnt too bad in those conditions. The speedy guys would have smashed 4 hours.


Congrats. Put your rider number in http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2014/ to see your unofficial time

Speedy guys came in around 3 1/2 hours I gather.


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2014)

My actual time was 4.40.54, so not a bad guess.
Looking at the split times i did the first 26 miles in 1h 17mins, i think i went off too fast! But the weather was good at that point as it hadnt rain yet!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

Good grief it was wet! Then it got wetter, then the storm came and the roads flooded, 20,000 cyclist were dropped by blokes in canoes! Feck it was wet!


----------



## Snail Bait (10 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> srw and rvw have covered 47 miles apparently - rather them than me today, and on a tandem! Chapeau!


Wow, good for them. I was looking out of my window thanking goodness I didn't get a place this year. Just seen the route was shortened too. Hope all the Friday peeps are good. Cate x


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2014)

The tannoy at the finish said 24,000 got an entry, something like 23,000 picked up a number, but less than 21,000 actually bothered to start. I am sure the you can find the correct numbers somewhere.
I know the weather would have put a few off, But, that is 3,000 places wasted, very sad really.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

5:14:16 my time, but stopped in Byfleet to chat to mate who bought a flask of hot tea, and I stopped to take photos of the floods


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

The floods!


----------



## BigGee (10 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> My actual time was 4.40.54, so not a bad guess.
> Looking at the split times i did the first 26 miles in 1h 17mins, i think i went off too fast! But the weather was good at that point as it hadnt rain yet!



4.40 seems to be a good time for cycle chatters, that was my official time as well, though my Garmin had me at 4.38. I lost 10 minutes in a queue to have a pee as well! I did not really know what kind of time to expect never having ridden a sportive before, especially on closed roads. I was hoping to get under 6 hours for the 100 and should have done that quite comfortably if we had done the full route. As you said not bad for the conditions at all.

I was also amazed at how fast some people go though. I was averaging 20mph for the first 10 miles and they were coming flying past me. If I compare it to running a decent marathon time, which I used to be able to do, you have to go out faster than comfortable and then hope to hang on. I am past that these days and prefer to finish with something in the legs and to be able to enjoy the experience which if you are completely wasted then you cannot.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2014)

I'll do a proper write up tonight or tomorrow as I've just been to my charities reception and now waiting for the pro race finish. 

According to the app, my time was 5:52:39 but that includes stops for drinks and stripping off when, shock horror, the sun came out. 

It was a shame about the change in route but I think it was the right decision. The rain was bad and coming down Newlands, I was braking due to people slow but I was having trouble slowing. Someone also said he was stuck in Richmond park for 40 minutes because they closed it due to burst manhole covers. Although someone else said someone broke their leg in there. 

I personally think the rain added to the challenge of it and in a way, it was thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

I agree it was FAB, not as FAB as last year but FAB anyway, I shall be doing it again next year.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2014)

When I was coming down Whitehall, I was a way behind the people in front and there was a big gap behind so everyone was cheering for me 

Then I thought, "I'm taking the racing line through Trafalgar Square and on to The Mall with what my legs had left"


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2014)

7:00:34 for 86 miles - 12.3mph total average. Best guess at moving time was 6:10, for a moving average of 13.9mph. (I forgot to check when we went through the finish, and the GPS batteries died. Memo to selves - never use cheap batteries in the GPS.)

We were delayed by about 20 minutes in Richmond Park - there was a serious incident which resulted in an ambulance blocking most of the road. And then Kingston had been turned into a river and some lakes, which resulted in the next couple of miles being more or less at walking pace.

Shortening the route was _absolutely_ the right thing in the circs - the chaos on the hills would have been horrific. As it was we saw the aftermath of two other serious incidents.

Anyway - beer calls. Will write more later.


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> When I was coming down Whitehall, I was a way behind the people in front and there was a big gap behind so everyone was cheering for me
> 
> Then I thought, "I'm taking the racing line through Trafalgar Square and on to The Mall with what my legs had left"



similar, i was on my own and then realised people were banging the boards for me. i also had putney high street to myself.

appalling conditions. brave and correct decision to drop the hills, the descents (and even ascent of Leith) would be lethal, there would have been a serious chance of a major accident.

the fountain on kingston hill was impressive - a drain cover had burst up and the water was cascading out.

i dried off from leatherhead and then went through the foot bath at Thames Ditton. then got caught in a mother of a rain/hailstorm just after i could have turned off the route for home.

a friend ended up being treated for hypothermia.

crowds were brilliant, even in the larupping rain they were out and cheering.

thank you to the person who shouted "Go Euskadi" at me as i was leaving leatherhead.


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> 7:00:34 for 86 miles - 12.3mph total average. Best guess at moving time was 6:10, for a moving average of 13.9mph. (I forgot to check when we went through the finish, and the GPS batteries died. Memo to selves - never use cheap batteries in the GPS.)
> 
> We were delayed by about 20 minutes in Richmond Park - there was a serious incident which resulted in an ambulance blocking most of the road. And then Kingston had been turned into a river and some lakes, which resulted in the next couple of miles being more or less at walking pace.
> 
> ...


Heroic effort (as with everyone out there today, of course).


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Good grief it was wet! Then it got wetter, then the storm came and the roads flooded, 20,000 cyclist were dropped by blokes in canoes! Feck it was wet!



don't forget the hail.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2014)

5 hours 19 unofficial time. Pleased with that, I was hoping to be under 7 hours for the 100 and that suggests I would have been comfortably. Add to the agreement on cutting the hills. Initially there was a bit of a grump on my part (not Facebook worthy or anything) as the forecast didn't seem that terrible, but once the heavens properly opened it was obviously the right thing, trying to descend either of those with misting glasses, or squinting through rain while water ran down the middle of the road would have been too much for enough people to make it just too dangerous. The right call easily justified.

We were trying to be jolly about the rain at the drinks stop before Newlands and then it started to thunder so we decided to stop taunting it.

If anything needs grouching at it was coming back from the event by riverboat, a foxy shambles.

I really wish I could remember the number of the guy on the BMX because I want to know if he finished.


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

my ride stats for today:

Distance: 140.0km, 86.99 (not including riding to get trains to the start)
moving time: 6:02:27
Avg Speed: 23.2km/h, 14.4mph
Max Speed: 64.4km/h, 40mph!!! (and i was freewheeling the descents as there was no point pushing)

elapsed time was 7:03, but i started the garmin before the start.

not 100 miles, but my first 100KM


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Well done Laurence!



cheers. sadly, i did realise that i am now better at descending than ascending. a problem with old age. i was quite surprised by the times, looking on the official site the splits are quite good, i hammered the last section.

chapeau to everyone out there today.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2014)

Just looked at my brake pads on the train and going by the black crud on the fork, I'm guessing I wore then down a bit. 







Not that I'm trying to show off or anything , I think I had The Mall mostly to myself as well apart from maybe one other. Trying to line up the finishing photo so that I wasn't in a group. 

All in all a very good weekend. Got a photo to Laura Trott on Friday (sorry, had to mention that again for who ever it was), watched the women's grad Prix on Saturday, topped off by today's ride and watching the end of the Pro race. 

Now back to normal food


----------



## Speedball (10 Aug 2014)

What can I say about today? Could probably fill a book with stories about today.

First thing I will say was that it was 100% correct to shorten the route. Disappointing I guess but saw enough people come off today to know that the descent of Leith Hill would have been extremely dangerous.

Think my official time was 6:03 but that doesn't tell the whole story. Was flying along (by my standards) for first 28 miles when I got a dreaded visit from the puncture fairies (they were out in force today). Stopped to fix it but soon realised my tyre was knackered, so had to walk 3 miles back to the Hampton Court hub and wait to get a new one fitted (Sigma Sport guys were fantastic).

That took my last £20 and only inner tube so decided that priority was to finish and tip toed my way to finish. Only really relaxed when got to the 95 mile mark as I knew if worst happened I'd just walk the rest. Certainly a lesson learnt to take a debit card with me in future.

Met some great folks at various points, plenty of offers of help from kind souls watching as I was walking back to Hampton Court but sadly no one had a spare tyre on them (about from the one I have round my waist). My only moan was the actions of the 0.1% who rode like knobheads. Trying to train through narrow flooded roads. Saw one group come a cropper and a couple go flying just before Newlands. Today wasn't a day for Strava PB's, everyone needed to look out for each other and to be fair most did.


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Aug 2014)

4:59:51 here - chuffed to have broken 5 hours, finishing with a chap from Redhill Cycling Club. As we entered The Mall with no-one in front for a good distance, we shared a glance and went for it.

Huge fun, even with the weather - and the crowds and marshals: heroic, every one of them! I came out of Kingston in each direction having burned a little too much fuel, just because of the crowds 

And yes, the decision to cut the hills was quite right. Soon be time to sign up for next year and hope for better weather.

Chapeau, all!


----------



## spooks (10 Aug 2014)

Another 4.40 here. Thats not counting the time to fix a puncture at the bottom of the hill at the last hub. I gave my 2nd spare inner to a guy stopped next to me who was on his 3rd puncture!! Apocalyptic rain at times but most people were smiling. Not much you can do about it when youre out in it and since youre soaked through in about 5 minutes there's no point in caring about it. Having everyone on the roadsides cheering us all on was great.


----------



## 0lonerider (10 Aug 2014)

sounds like everyone had a great day!
welldone everyone.


----------



## geekinaseat (10 Aug 2014)

Loved it (apart from probably the first 20 mins due to being wet and cold but soon warmed up)!!

The hills being skipped was a shame but definitely the right decision. The bad weather gives me more war stories to tell than climbing a couple of hills anyway!


----------



## Ginger (10 Aug 2014)

I was in a smallish group and we didn't know about the hills being removed until we got to Arbinger Hammer! 
Definitely right decision though. 

4.45 for me including 2 toilet and a stop for chain problem.
Had hoped to break 6 for 100 which I think would have easily done as kept some in reserve for Leith/Box Hill.

Found Newlands Corner really easy-wasn't exactly sure where it was and kept expecting a bigger climb around a corner around there

22mph for first hour which felt so easy! Never usually get over 20 on the flat whilst on training rides.

The flood somewhere on route (!?) which was over the pedals wasn't pleasant also the one under the bridge!

Never seen weather like it before- I can't ever say I'm a fair weather cyclist again!

And definitely no excuse to not get out on the bike in the rain in future and stay on Wattbike!

Saw some people who looked like they were in trouble with ambulances out there-hope everyone ok!

With cycling there from Essex and a longer easy pedal back did 122miles in total.


----------



## BigGee (10 Aug 2014)

Speedball said:


> What can I say about today? Could probably fill a book with stories about today.
> 
> Met some great folks at various points, plenty of offers of help from kind souls watching as I was walking back to Hampton Court but sadly no one had a spare tyre on them (about from the one I have round my waist). My only moan was the actions of the 0.1% who rode like knobheads. Trying to train through narrow flooded roads. Saw one group come a cropper and a couple go flying just before Newlands. Today wasn't a day for Strava PB's, everyone needed to look out for each other and to be fair most did.



I agree with that. It was people who should have known better that I witnessed doing some of the worst riding. People all in clubs, trying to run a pace line through a crowded road. I had one or two very close shaves with them, one of which caused me to remonstrate.

You do slow down out in the narrower lanes out in surrey, which may be a bit of a shock if you have been bombing out of London at 20+mph. I could see it very clearly in my 10 mile splits and it was not just because the road starts to go up and down. It is a bit of a bottleneck and eventually will probably be the limiting factor on how many people the course can take. They increased the numbers significantly this year, I doubt if they will go up significantly next year, if at all.

As you say though most people respected the conditions and the other riders. There are unfortunately always going to be a few idiots!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Aug 2014)

Very well done to you all. You're super stars. Very pleased I did mine last year though


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Very well done to you all. You're super stars. Very pleased I did mine last year though



Quite. 

I went to work at 4am this morning at Gatwick and it was proper hardcore, the rain. I just thought of all the riders all day. When I finished it was sunny and warm, got home it was 21 degrees. Then 20 minutes later Sky and the BBC broke down in a flash storm including thunder and lightning.

Insane, I can only put it down to some ultimate being been very angry Nomadski didn't get a place in this years Ridelondon....be warned Prudential for next year!

Seriously though, massive well done to all and sundry, it was an achievement, and although the weather was challenging, I hope you all still gained a lot of pleasure from the experience.


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Aug 2014)

Great day but unreal weather, was averaging 16.6 mph but then hit Richmond Park and the first real downpour, came to a standstill and had to walk the next few miles due to the rivers that appeared on the road, it took over an hour to do 5 miles! 

Shame about taking out Leith & Box hill but can understand why, also wind was shocking at times and had some real 'interesting' rain where you just had to laugh! 

Now, where do I sign up for next year? ;-)


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2014)

Long write up.

I slept badly, having set the alarm for 4.20, and woke up every half hour, as one does.
Got to the car park at Surrey Quays in light drizzle and very dark, had to cycle without lights, but there were plenty of others about to ride with. Ummed and arrred about what to wear, i had a car full of stuff to make a last minute decision. I elected for shorts, ss top and gillet, no need for arm warmers or waterproof jacket. 
The start was well signed, but there is a fair bit of standing around. The actual send off is vey well organised, and off we went at 6.32 on the dot. We sped along passing two separate riders on the floor within the first 10 miles. Central london quickly passes and we were out into the suburbs. I stopped for a wee in Richmond Park. Loved riding as part of a large peleton all going full speed. Every so often you heard the whizz of deep carbon rims as a small group sped by at huge speed.
Then the rain came, and came and came. My clothing choice was perfect, i got soaking wet, but so did everyone else, gillet kept my body warm and short sleeves kept me cool. Glad i didnt have a boil in the bag jacket. My main problem was that i wear prescription glasses, which were either covered in rain, or misted up. I wore sealskin socks, which filled with water, but kept my feet warm.
I stopped at Newlands hub, just for a drink, wish i hadnt bothered as i must have lost at least 5 minutes in the queue, when i could have got water much quicker at the drink stops, but with the diversions i didnt know when the next stop would be.
Very wet through dorking, I had my last stop in Oxshott to meet my parents, who looked very wet, but they gave me some haribo and water.
Then the homeward leg, by now i was getting tired, and the rain was getting harder, my arms were bright red with the stinging rain. A couple of sections were totally underwater. I felt very sorry for the back-markers who were at a standstill as i passed through Kingston, who had the whole race ahead of themselves as we whizzed by.
I'm glad i was prewarned about Wimbledon Hill, so I saved just enough energy to get up it. Then onto the embankment and the finish.
I was a bit annoyed that the collection bags were just sitting in the rain, i poured half a cup of water out of mine, and everything was soaked.
I didnt hang round, and cycled back to Surrey Quays via the closed roads in reverse, which was very good.
Thanks to all volunteers and spectators, for standing in that weather.
I would do it again, but only with a ballot place, i cant raise £1,000.


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2014)

Beer and curry consumed (inhaled would be more accurate).

We were staying in Tottenham Court Road, so had a 5am alarm and a 7.5 mile ride to the start. The start was slightly more chaotic than I'd expected, but seemed to be pretty efficient at getting people off - we set off a minute or two late, without a proper countdown for our wave. There was quite a lot of standing around - in proper rain rather than occasional drizzle it would have been unpleasant.

The first 20-odd miles passed off without incident. We were pacing it quite carefully, without much opportunity to take advantage of our bulletlike speed downhill and take on the field. The field was gradually becoming spread out sensibly.

Then at Richmond Park we hit the back of a queue. As already reported it took about 20 minutes to set off again; in the meantime the heavens opened and we were deluged by a near-tropical storm. This was clearly too much for the sewers of West London - one just outside Richmond Park had burst, and the streets were awash. We'd been held up enough that we were on the way out of Richmond as a healthy flow of faster riders were on their way back.

The lake under the bridge in Richmond tickled the toes; at some stage in the next few miles (we've both blanked out exactly where) the road was deep enough under water that feet were being baptised by full immersion. I was concerned for the integrity of wheel hubs. The whole way round the road was regularly narrowed to less than one lane by puddles.

We paused (unwisely) at Pyrford, a water stop that was swamped by riders whose plans had been wrecked by the weather. The queue for the loos was monumental, holding us up by another 20 minutes, probably a symptom as much of the bunching caused by the delays in Richmond Park as anything else. The road up to Horsley was just grim - by that stage the wind had moved round to the South. As a result of the bunching Newlands Corner was congested, and we couldn't make the most of the slopes down. Lane discipline wasn't great (although I should confess that on more than one occasion we contributed), so it was tough to get the clear run downhill I was after. I will admit to freewheeling past more than one rider who was pedalling hard to keep up momentum.

By the time we got to Leatherhead, the wind speed was really getting up, and it was beginning to gust. Fortunately most of the route was going Eastwards, in front of a Westerly wind, but every so often we would round a corner to be met by a wall of air, or worse by a side-swipe. The upside was that the roads were drying out very quickly - at least in the absence of standing water.

There were two hills remaining - Coombe Lane was a long drag, marred by thousands of discarded gel wrappers being manfully swept up by a Ride London volunteer. Wimbledon Hill Rd was just vicious - it was only the second time that we used our granny ring, and by golly we needed it in the absence of the skill required to honk on the pedals. Just as we got to the top of the hill the heavens opened again, and the wind picked up. Which made the descent to Putney Bridge more cagey than was otherwise needed. Once back on flat ground (flattish, anyway) we opened up the gas. We stopped up just shy of parliament to ensure that the finish photos had charity vests visible, then hared (insofar as it's possible to hare _up_ to Trafalgar Square on a tandem) towards the finish.

The medal is a nice chunky bit of metal; the goody bag is sitting in our kitchen while we decide which of energy goo and vitamins for the 50+s we can be bothered with keeping.

I feel guilty enough about not completing all the hills that I'm contemplating a CC and work ride out from Guildford to Dorking via Newlands, Leith and Box. Let's see whether the guilt still dominates in the morning.


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> the goody bag is sitting in our kitchen while we decide which of energy goo and vitamins for the 50+s we can be bothered with keeping.


Bring any unwanted energy products to HPC Friday night...


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2014)

And the vitamins for the 50+ contingent?


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> I feel guilty enough about not completing all the hills that I'm contemplating a CC and work ride out from Guildford to Dorking via Newlands, Leith and Box. Let's see whether the guilt still dominates in the morning.


Sounds good- CC groups have done the Olympic route a few times but not I think the 100/Classic route, in full or part....


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> And the vitamins for the 50+ contingent?


I'm sure you'll have takers for those too....


----------



## Flyingfox (10 Aug 2014)

My first sportive so probably stopped more times than needed.
6hrs 9mins with travelling time of 5hrs 27mins Avg15.9mph so happy with that. 
I'm not brilliant at downhill the best of days so was very wary today. Was doing 30mph down Putney High St when a Marshall decided to stop us to let cars cross the route! If the road had been wet at that point it would have been carnage.
All up a brilliant day.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2014)

An extraordinary day today as everyone has already said, I have never seen so many riders with punctures literally hundreds of them, one bloke I spoke to had three punctures in the first ten miles! (must've had something in his tyre), there was a couple bikes with the wheels off just after the start line! The bloke doing the ride on the BMX, was my hero of the day, plus honourable mention to the chap on the Boris Bike, also saw some bromptons too.

Some folk were suffering with weather and the ride, I think it was a bit of a miserable day for them, shame really.

I'm pleased I did all the training this year, I got round a lot quicker, notwithstanding the shorter route, and I did not stop at any of the hubs, except very briefly in Richmond for a pee.

My wife got round in record time, she left 30 mins before me so I didn't see her until the end, she says she saw some poor chap near the beginning face down in the gutter out cold, I hope he was ok.

I went for a pee today at the ride London start, as I returned the wave was moving down, and my bike was not where I left it, some dozy twonk mistook my bike for his and set off with it. As I was about approach him, he became aware that was something didn't feel right about the bike in hands and realised his mistake! 

Over 1200 queens raised for charity, so job done. I had a great time, as bad as the weather was, it just became laughable in the end, it was not possible for folk to get any wetter.


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I have never seen so many riders with punctures literally hundreds of them, one bloke I spoke to had three punctures in the first ten miles! (must've had something in his tyre), there was a couple bikes with the wheels off just after the start line! The bloke doing the ride on the BMX, was my hero of the day, plus honourable mention to the chap on the Boris Bike, also saw some bromptons too.



One poor guy next to me got a p******* in the Start Pen at Olympic Park about 10 minutes before our allotted start time!

Saw a Boris Bike, a couple of Bromptons and, surprisingly, only one singlespeed.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2014)

Specialeyes said:


> One poor guy next to me got a p******* in the Start Pen at Olympic Park about minutes before our allotted start time!



Had one of those probably saw 20 punctures before getting to the park and don't think I went half a mile without seeing at least one on the road. After the flooded railway bridge the woman beside me swore about her second puncture in 10 minutes and at Leatherhead hub a tandem had to DNF after puncturing and rolling a rear tubeless. The fairy got overtime this Sunday.



Specialeyes said:


> Saw a Boris Bike, a couple of Bromptons and, surprisingly, only one singlespeed.


Yup, the BMX, one Boris Bike (at least two out there) a Brompton Tandem (almost as cool as the BMX) a weird folding thing with what looked like hydraulic suspended rear swinging arm and one singlespeed on 'bullhorns'. The guy who saw a second Brompton also saw a number of bamboo bikes. Oh and one big green tricycle thing.


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2014)

One of the benefits of an early start time is the speed and awareness of the riders. Most were either club riders or had ridden is sportives before, I found the level of calling and warning to be good, but then again most people were going quite quick so there wasn't any big speed differentials. 
The down side of starting early is the lack of characters. I saw no bromptons or single speeds or bmx or boris bikes. I could count the number of hybrids on two hands. I did see one guy with a set of panniers, but that was about as odd as it got. It was 99% carbon road bikes. in fact I was the odd one out on a steel bike with full guards and disk brakes.


----------



## RussellZero (11 Aug 2014)

Had a great ride - took it cautiously given the conditions - elapsed time 4:56, moving 4:26, pace was quick at the start and the end, bit more relaxed in the middle when the rain and wind came through!

Picked up my medal and goodie bag - then headed off back to Stratford to the car and hotel. Got a puncture within a mile, fixed it, looked for sharps etc in the tyre - nothing, rode on - another puncture within another mile! 

Had another tube, but looks like the first puncture holed the tyre. Taxi!

Funny to go through all those conditions for 86 miles with no issues then suffer twice in the next few minutes riding!

I did registration on Saturday, did the freecycle from towerbridge to St Jamess Park on a Boris bike, then spent the afternoon watching the goings on in the park - stunt riding, some interviews, live music, then the womens pro Grand Prix - great weekend overall, shame about the weather on Sunday though.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> marred by thousands of discarded gel wrappers



What is it about roadies and their ruddy gel wrappers?

Words fail me, but if I ever catch one littering, my fist might not.


----------



## Norry1 (11 Aug 2014)

Well the weather was certainly biblical. I felt there was a certain irony that I was doing the ride for WaterAid!

I was staying in a hotel in East India Dock and had to be at the start at 5.15. I wasn't sure how easy it would be to cycle there so my alarm was set for 3.45! Surprisingly I got up okay. Also surprisingly there were 3 other riders leaving at the same time so we went together. They were clearly serious riders judging by the pace we rode at!

It rained hard on the way and I was drenched when I arrived (just before 5am) and it was pretty deserted - I took my jacket off and put my (tght) white bin liner on. I looked like I'd arrived from an S&M party. Luckily it stayed dry whilst we were standing around for an hour.

I was Yellow Wave A and we set off at 6.15. We went at a really fast pace and after 17 miles were averaging 24mph. I was feeling pretty stupid in my rain jacket at this point but soon after, it started raining and it just got worse and worse. I had gone out too quick for my current level of fitness and by around 50 miles I was cooked and was hanging on. There is a double hit here as you struggle to stay on the trains and spend more time unsheltered, which makes it harder work.

I saw loads of punctures and 2 crashes. One leaving Dorking was very fast and didn't look nice. 

I was laughing out loud to myself at times at how mad this all was - cycling in monsoon conditions for fun.

Then finally we passed Parliament and turned under Admiralty Arch and onto the Mall. I wasn't sure what time I'd done because I had expected to restart my Garmin at the official start point - but this year it was at the start and not 2 kms in - so my garmin recorded the ride from the hotel etc along with the actual ride. I've just checked the RideLondon site and am pleased to see my Unofficial time was 4:13:31 which was a bit better than I'd expected.

So certainly an experience - and I'll be in the ballot for 2015.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2014)

A Brompton rolled in at about the same time as us. I also saw someone (female and quite young) on a vintage 3-speed - the worst of both worlds: gearing too high for the hills and too low for the flats. At the start I saw someone with handlebar bag, single pannier, and umbrella strapped to his crossbar. In tourist class there were plenty of hybrids and mountain bikes, not all slicked up. In one of the faster waves at the start I saw a single-speed mountain bike. Saddest sight was the tandem at the start with a rear wheel puncture desperately trying to fix it - it looked as if they DNSed. Oddest request was for a 14mm spanner for wheel nuts from someone on an old-fashioned tandem. I'm afraid our tandem is blingy enough that it's got modern components.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> What is it about roadies and their ruddy gel wrappers?
> 
> Words fail me, but if I ever catch one littering, my fist might not.



out on the open road, i agree with you. but localised round the gel distribution points where the organisers can clear up is less of an issue


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> What is it about roadies and their ruddy gel wrappers?
> 
> Words fail me, but if I ever catch one littering, my fist might not.





PK99 said:


> out on the open road, i agree with you. but localised round the gel distribution points where the organisers can clear up is less of an issue





User said:


> Either way seems pretty poor behaviour to me.



There is no excuse for leaving litter anywhere at any time under any circumstances. It's disrespectful.


----------



## jifdave (11 Aug 2014)

4:54 for me, http://www.strava.com/activities/178333929 
saw a fella on a bmx that must have sucked, i stopped at two drink stations for around 10 mins each, one fella i know did the whole 86 without stopping.
worst bit about the late start(7:40) was the downpours in surrey, the lanes were badly flooded and reduced speed significantly as no room to pass people effectively.
http://results.prudentialridelondon...=000000195DB36C0000036CA9&lang=EN_CAP&event=I


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

I've been checking my times on line and it says I did mile 85 in 4:25 but I finished (mile 86) in 5:14 

That doesn't make sense to me.

Or am I being thick?


----------



## jifdave (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I've been checking my times on line and it says I did mile 85 in 4:25 but I finished (mile 86) in 5:14
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Or am I being thick?


Erm... I'll leave that for you to decide. The 85 point would have been 85 had Leith and box been left it so realistically it was 71 or so.


----------



## BigGee (11 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> One of the benefits of an early start time is the speed and awareness of the riders. Most were either club riders or had ridden is sportives before, I found the level of calling and warning to be good, but then again most people were going quite quick so there wasn't any big speed differentials.
> The down side of starting early is the lack of characters. I saw no bromptons or single speeds or bmx or boris bikes. I could count the number of hybrids on two hands. I did see one guy with a set of panniers, but that was about as odd as it got. It was 99% carbon road bikes. in fact I was the odd one out on a steel bike with full guards and disk brakes.



I was there as well on my Condor Fratello! You were right though, we were in the minority. One guy shouted to me from the back of a carbon road train though, that I had a beautiful bike. I felt very good about that!


----------



## Ginger (11 Aug 2014)

Felt a bit sorry cycling past the hub in Surrey who had bouncy castles booked etc.

The cafe up Box Hill must have lost out on a lot of trade yesterday!

Are local businesses given anything for loss of business?


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

Fantastic day, apart from the puncture 25 yards out of the car park at London Bridge, which had me fearing for the rest of the day, but somehow, considering the hundreds I saw, i did not get another.
As for the weather - that just added to the sense of achievement - I have never bee outside in rain as heavy, never mind ride a bike at speed!


The run out to Hampton Court was great - averaging 19mph with HR pretty steady around 150bpm, Then the heavens opened on the stretch through pyrford, and I slowed given the dodgy riding i was seeing around me HR from there steady around 140bpm.

5hrs 46 for me
6hrs 51 for mrs PK- her longest ride ever and first ever (only???!!!) sportive at age 57.

For anyone with any doubts about the wisdom of cutting out Leith hill, the cycle lane road up to Newlands was a surging river as I rode up - the Leith hill descent would have been literally lethal - steep earth banks either side - crap washing down into the road etc.

Saw the aftermath of 3 nasty looking accidents - guy being put on a spinal board on the Embankment, a lady who had, it seemed, run out of road entering Dorking and collided with the cones narrowing the road because of a flood, and on the run up the Oxshott another lady and a bloke both in serious pain following what can only have been a clash of bikes.

I'm surprised there were not more, given the dodgy riding from folks who clearly should have known better:
To the guy sitting up, hands free, putting on a rain jacket about 10 minutes from the start with other riders all around: Why? Clearly a very competent rider but a touch of brakes from one of the riders in front of him and carnage!
To the guy who passed at speed between a lady rider and me, virtually touching both our bars, when we were chatting and doing around 18 mph: Why? As a club racer you may well be used to such things - most sportive riders are not!
To the guy who, when I pulled out from hard left on a wide road, to overtake a slower rider, shot up on my inside and through the rapidly closing gap forcing me to brake sharply: Why?

One little snippet; Laura Trott was riding and was hoping to do her first ever 100 mile ride!!!!


----------



## Ian at fleet (11 Aug 2014)

My first 100 mile sportive, with the threat of heavy rain I decided to reluctantly leave my road bike at home and instead I used my Hybrid tourer and I am very glad I did! The amount of riders I saw lying at the side of the road was shocking but not surprising. The heavy rain we endured did spoil the day, having to watch closely where you were going especially with water and dirt on my specs meant I couldnt enjoy the ride more. I was one of many who were held up in Richmond Park when it really did pour down for at least 30 minutes, by the time I got moving again I was shivering and decided to call it a day once I got to Hampton Court hub. Anyway warmed up enough to keep going. Having read many of last years experiences I missed all the hubs carrying enough gels and bars to get round, although I did only have a litre of fluids with me. It was a shame not to have been allowed to complete the full distance, I may have to consider doing it all again next year. Lots of items lying in the road hundreds of bottles, torches, batteries, spare tubes, sunglasses, pumps, tool kits. I was surprised and embarrased by the amount of discarded gels wrappers, I would imagine the good people of Surrey and West London wouldn't be too impressed


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Aug 2014)

I'm the unlucky sod whose saddle bolt sheered off at about 35 miles, had to pull out. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/disaster-strikes-ride-100-fail.162527/


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

Thanks to a couple of folk on here for the pre ride advice:

Putting the peak/visor on my helmet - sheer genius of an idea.

Amount of clothing needed - i had been fretting, but followed the advice and rode in shorts/base layer/shirt, and ditched the idea of the waterproof = plenty warm enough all day and dry by the end of the ride as the sun came out.


----------



## David_66 (11 Aug 2014)

What a brilliant event, with the hills out the weather balanced things out.. 
5hr 8min not bad for 48yr old with bad knee :-)
I hope everybody that was involved in the accidents, have a speedy recovery.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I'm the unlucky sod whose saddle bolt sheered off at about 35 miles, had to pull out.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/disaster-strikes-ride-100-fail.162527/



Blimey! That was bad luck, what a shame you must've been really disappointed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I've been checking my times on line and it says I did mile 85 in 4:25 but I finished (mile 86) in 5:14
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Or am I being thick?


 I was following my friend 's progress on the web, and he disappeared into a similar black hole between 85 & 86. As @jifdave says, that wasn't the real 85, it was what would have been. 85 if the hills were included.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was following my friend 's progress on the web, and he disappeared into a similar black hole between 85 & 86. As @jifdave says, that wasn't the real 85, it was what would have been. 85 if the hills were included.



Thank you. I'm not sure if I'm any the wiser.


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Aug 2014)

What a great day! 

I was a bit gutted that they shortened the route but it was the right decision. In a way the weather made it a unique experience. I am sure there were will plenty more Ride Londons where the weather is within the norm of what is to be expected. Will there be another Ride London any time soon where you tough it out (Rule 5 innit?) through the remnants of a tropical storm with gusting winds, sheet rain, hailstones and a bit of sun as well? Not likely. I felt like Bodhi at the end of Point Break as he rides out into the 50 year storm... Totally zen bro 

Punctures abounded on the day. I didn't see any crashes thankfully but found myself in the group which got held at Richmond Park. Saw a torn and crumpled red jacket at the side of the road and feared for the worst. The flooding was epic. It was more like a triathlon in parts...

Organisation was brilliant and the support at the roadsides with people cheering and shouts of "still looking good" or "not far to go" or "you can do it" was really unexpected but touching. Dorking and Kingston stand out in this regard and those cheerleaders as you came out of Kingston were a welcome site...Lot of acts of kindness from members of the public and other riders it seemed for people who had suffered mechanicals. Restores my faith in humanity. The littering thing was a bit irritating.

I finished in just over 6.5 hours with a riding time of a little under 5.5 hours. I think I was too conservative with my effort as I had plenty in the legs at the finish but that is a lesson for next time.

Same time next year then?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Here's a couple of very short phone of I vids of the two floods


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esnTsnxN9tU&feature=youtube_gdata_player




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcvHYm6GtHg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Here's a couple of very short phone of I vids of the two floods
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esnTsnxN9tU&feature=youtube_gdata_player




That tunnel was like riding through a swimming pool!


----------



## Bike_Me (11 Aug 2014)

An absolute stunning day, regardless of the bad weather - if anything, I think it made it more enjoyable and even more interesting!

Completely agree with you Michael, the public support was indeed touching, and made the whole experience even better.

Disappointed that Box Hill and Leith Hill were closed off, although it just means I'll have to come back and do it again next year!

One word to sum yesterdays event: SUPERB!

Official time was 4:22:45 with an average speed of 31km/hr - completely stunned with the results!


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

Well, I said I'd do a bigger write up so here it is.

I stayed in the Premier Inn at Stratford and my room had a dooe to the adjoining room and I could here them talking. I wasn't worried as long as I could go to sleep because I was getting up at 5am and what goes around comes around. Some riders the night before had said it took 20 minutes to get out of the hotel last year so I wanted to make sure I was on time. Left the front door and about 60 seconds later I was at the baggage drop.

At the start, I had two wardrobe changes. First I put my gillet and arm warmers on (I get cold quite easily) but then when it started to rain, took the gillet off and put on the jacket and overshoes. All of that while moving towards the start before finally setting off just a few minutes late.

Due to living in London, I'm not really used to long stretches of flat roads so was going quicker than normal but it felt comfortable although I was conscious of going out to fast so took it easy on the places were the road started going up. Then going over one of the bridges, it pelted it down for the first time and I had wet everything and someone said "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger" to a woman next to me.

My first stop was at Pryford for a comfort break and a bottle re-fill. The queue for the toilets was long but someone said there was more in the hall. After some of us went off and couldn't find them, men just did what men shouldn't really do and improvised. There were two men there who were just wearing jerseys and shorts shivering and I can't imagine they would have warmed up quickly. From here I took it more easy as I'm not great at rolling roads, and not having done Newlands before, I wanted to save something for it.

Descending Newlands was interesting to say the least with my glasses being wet on the outside and misty on the inside as well as my brakes being pretty useless when someone in front decided to slow down. Got to the turn for Leigh Hill and it was actually sunny but I still wouldn't have fancied descending that in the conditions we had and although disappointed, it was the right decision. I dread to think how many rivers, burst drains or floods that we all went past.

Then from Dorking, I got my speed back as my legs were feeling good again but the roads were still a bit rolling, well, for me anyway. Stopped at the hub in Leatherhead for my last stop before a bit later coming to that flooded bridge near Kingston. I wasn't sure if I should walk or go for it but after I heard someone say behind me "Well my foot are soaked anyway", I just went through it. I have a feeling my feet my have been immersed a couple of times yesterday in different floods.

Although I was expecting it, Wimbledon Hill was interesting but going down into Putney more than made up for it and then when I saw the Houses of Parliament, I knew I had done it.

Although this happened in Kingston, Putney or Wimbledon as well, one of the highlights as I mentioned before was going down Whitehall on my own with people cheering and banging the boards. I looked around and noticed I was on my own and the realised it must have been for me, I gave it all the beans I had left, took the racing line through Trafalgar Square on onto The Mall before having that pretty much to myself as well with people again cheering.

All of us probably have a lot more stories to tell than we can type but although we had the rain, it was still enjoyable. My only gripe would be that bags were left out in the rain but the whole weekend, especially Sunday, makes up for that.

As for my first ride post RideLondon, I think that is going to be dictated my how long it takes my shoes to dry out


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I really wish I could remember the number of the guy on the BMX because I want to know if he finished.


He did



jifdave said:


> saw a fella on a bmx that must have sucked


He doesn't look too unhappy about it



CarlP said:


> The bloke doing the ride on the BMX, was my hero of the day


Yes, he was a beautiful crazy fool! I was very impressed.

https://twitter.com/hed_me/status/498694853031919616


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> That tunnel was like riding through a swimming pool!



It was that, I didn't notice the raised path on the left hand side until I was in the middle of flood.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

Ballot for 2015 opens on Monday


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Here's a couple of very short phone of I vids of the two floods
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esnTsnxN9tU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



The video doesnt really show it, but when I went through the water under that railway bridge was up to my bottom bracket.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> The video doesnt really show it, but when I went through the water under that railway bridge was up to my bottom bracket.



Slightly over when I went through


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2014)

At the start in the holding pens, we were Orange G. The start is about 500m away.




Looking like a drowned rat at the end.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> Looking like a drowned rat at the end.



I was one of the lucky few, apparently, the last section was dry and even sunny, so despite not wearing a waterproof jacket i was virtually dry by the finish


----------



## Ginger (11 Aug 2014)

Only wore a cycling jersey (bought at the show Dhb £12) was cursing myself at the start line as had forgotten to take out my bin bags and overshoes from the bag at start area but the overshoes wouldn't have helped!

Would be interested to see Stephen Roche's time (not shown on results)


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Aug 2014)

Here's me at Pyrford just before my saddle post bolt sheered off. #Gutted


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Aug 2014)

*Tragic news just in, Cyclist Kris Cook dies after RideLondon bike race*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28742179

I feel so so terrible. I'm lost for words. I saw the ambulances.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> *Tragic news just in, Cyclist Kris Cook dies after RideLondon bike race*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28742179
> 
> I feel so so terrible. I'm lost for words. I saw the ambulances.



Oh Christ! I spoke to one of the Woking Hospice riders at the start, I hope it wasn't him. The reason I chatted to him was because I saw his Sam Beare jersey, my best friend died at the hospice.

The poor poor man.


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> *Tragic news just in, Cyclist Kris Cook dies after RideLondon bike race*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28742179
> 
> I feel so so terrible. I'm lost for words. I saw the ambulances.



Bloody hell...

So young as well. RIP.


----------



## geekinaseat (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Oh Christ! I spoke to one of the Woking Hospice riders at the start, I hope it wasn't him. The reason I chatted to him was because I saw his Sam Beare jersey, my best friend died at the hospice.
> 
> The poor poor man.



My girlfriend gave him CPR at the top of the hill as she was in the queue of cars behind as she left the hotel when the roads opened, she's devastated he didn't make it. My thoughts are with his family and his girlfriend who was also on the ride.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

That's tragic.
His fundraising page is here: https://www.justgiving.com/kris-cook/


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

geekinaseat said:


> My girlfriend gave him CPR at the top of the hill as she was in the queue of cars behind as she left the hotel when the roads opened, she's devastated he didn't make it. My thoughts are with his family and his girlfriend who was also on the ride.



Good grief! What a terrible thing to have happened.


----------



## Zcapp96 (11 Aug 2014)

Ginger said:


> Only wore a cycling jersey (bought at the show Dhb £12) was cursing myself at the start line as had forgotten to take out my bin bags and overshoes from the bag at start area but the overshoes wouldn't have helped!



Just 6 mins before the close of my start pen decided to turn off my lights when I realized I had left my saddle bag in my kit bag! Contemplated trying to do the 86 miles without any spares but thought that would be stupid. Rushed back to the lorry and asked them for it back. The bloke in the lorry had been cutting corners and not arranging them in rough order like he should and they all started searching through it. I could tell he was getting more and more angry but remained surprisingly polite as the others were all laughing at him. Eventually found it and just made it back to the pen as my wave headed of to the start!


----------



## David_66 (11 Aug 2014)

RIP Kris Cook


----------



## SotonCyclist (11 Aug 2014)

did anyone else get caught in the hold up in Richmond Park as the heavens opened? I was there for a good 45 minutes but never found out what the hold up was for.


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Aug 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> did anyone else get caught in the hold up in Richmond Park as the heavens opened? I was there for a good 45 minutes but never found out what the hold up was for.



There was a very big pile up i'm told, by an official. Took a time to sort and make sure all were OK.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> did anyone else get caught in the hold up in Richmond Park as the heavens opened? I was there for a good 45 minutes but never found out what the hold up was for.


I wasn't, but I've heard two different things. The first was that manhole covers burst from the amount of rain and the second was that there was quite a bad crash in there.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> There was a very big pile up i'm told, by an official. Took a time to sort and make sure all were OK.





srw said:


> 7:00:34 for 86 miles - 12.3mph total average. Best guess at moving time was 6:10, for a moving average of 13.9mph. (I forgot to check when we went through the finish, and the GPS batteries died. Memo to selves - never use cheap batteries in the GPS.)
> 
> We were delayed by about 20 minutes in Richmond Park - there was a serious incident which resulted in an ambulance blocking most of the road. And then Kingston had been turned into a river and some lakes, which resulted in the next couple of miles being more or less at walking pace.
> 
> ...


----------



## SotonCyclist (11 Aug 2014)

I did see manhole covers in Richmond with bricks to keep them down, hope the people involved in the pile up managed to carry on.

despite the hold up, managed to get round in 06:23:00, which I'm chuffed with for my first 100km


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> did anyone else get caught in the hold up in Richmond Park as the heavens opened? I was there for a good 45 minutes but never found out what the hold up was for.



My wife did - someone being carted off in an ambulance after a crash


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

Forgot to mention my time earlier.

I didn't stop my Garmin until people stopped after the line, so give or take 30(ish) seconds, taking my official time (5:52:39) and the time I was stopped for from Strava (31:09), my moving time was 5:22:30

Please with that considering my last long ride of 135km was about 6 weeks ago and my moving time for that was 6:02:03. So slightly long but 40 minutes quicker.


----------



## freewheelwilly (11 Aug 2014)

Well that was an epic day! I had the 6.20 start and had a gentle saunter into Stratford from SE London through the Blackwall tunnel which is always nice. As per last year there were a steady stream of riders leaving from the o2 car park so plenty of banter on the way. I was dressed in my autumn gear as last year i froze my butt off waiting for my start. This time i ditched the bag and warm clothing 15mins before the start although i spent most of my time checking out what everyone else was wearing for the ride. Bertha was still on its way and none of us could have anticipated the deluge we would face 30 miles later. I opted for my booties which stayed on all day, i had repellent arms, ss shirt and shorts. My cape was shoved in my back pocket. At this point (and this is not a shameless plug) but the Altura Helium is a fantastic bit of kit. I was warm and dry despite being pissed on all day in driving rain. The only slight moisture would have been from my sweat but it coped very well.
Being the early start it was trouble free and pacey with groups trying to form and figure out which pace suited the riders. The general consensus in our starting pen was that if they were knocking off 2 big climbs and shortening the ride to 86 miles it was hammer down and go for it! Apart from spotting 100's of riders getting p@&cture's before and during the ride everything was going well until Bertha arrived. I pulled over briefly to don my cape and watched someone try putting theirs on whilst riding with no hands. Sadly he hit a pot hole and wiped out. And that was it, head down, visors off and 3 hrs of rear wheel spray in the face. Was still wiping grit of my sleep this morning, must be loads more in my eye sockets!!
The support was great throughout even for us early riders and the rain and of course another brilliantly organised event. Thanks to the residents on the New Kings Road who ran out on to the road to warn us of a man hole cover that was about to blow and blow she did! Was surprised to see so many riders through Kingston travelling in the opposite direction. I could only assume at the time it was our bunch being diverted but later realised that Richmond Hill had a 45min stop due to an emergency.
My plan to ride home from the finish was thwarted when i rode past London Bridge Station - by now cold and wet and away from the vibe surrounding the ride and all the other riders i hoped on the train and headed home for a nice warm bath before settling down on the couch for my first Timothy Taylors in a week and watched the pros.
Hopefully I can do it all again in slightly drier conditions.


----------



## freewheelwilly (11 Aug 2014)

Oh, and i did it in 3hr 57secs according to my computer. So faster than i was expecting due to the conditions but all the riders around me were safe and well drilled


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2014)

So sad about the rider who sadly passed away. 

Shouldn't discourage anyone looking to try and take part next year, it's still a fantastic event.


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> So sad about the rider who sadly passed away.
> 
> Shouldn't discourage anyone looking to try and take part next year, it's still a fantastic event.



I agree, being on the sweeper bus with the injured, the fatigued, and the mechanically failed riders - they all had a desire to finish, to take part, to make a difference. My hat goes off to each and every participant for going for it. I hope they try again next year.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

I saw this photo on FB earlier, sums up yesterday I think.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

Oh, the absolutely best thing I bought for the ride was a couple of gel flasks. Could get 5 gels in each, so spot on.
Made taking on gels much easier, as I didn't have to mess around with chewing the top off the sachets, and no litter to dispose of either.


----------



## anyuser (11 Aug 2014)

Got round in 5:06 official and 4:56 moving time on Garmin so pleased with that. Also a big thank you to Evans Cycles for getting replacement shoe straps to me on overnight delivery after I discovered a broken shoe on Friday - cue panic.


----------



## Bike_Me (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I saw this photo on FB earlier, sums up yesterday I think.
> 
> View attachment 53018



Brilliant shot!


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

For those with Garmins, did your elevation seem to drop off the face of the earth just before Wimbledon Hill? I've seen one other that seems to have done it as well.

I would have said 100m under sea level may have not been far from the truth yesterday  but it was sunny when I got to Wimbledon.


----------



## freewheelwilly (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> For those with Garmins, did your elevation seem to drop off the face of the earth just before Wimbledon Hill? I've seen one other that seems to have done it as well.
> 
> I would have said 100m under sea level may have not been far from the truth yesterday  but it was sunny when I got to Wimbledon.
> 
> View attachment 53019



Thats bonkers but it felt that steep yesterday


----------



## anyuser (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> For those with Garmins, did your elevation seem to drop off the face of the earth just before Wimbledon Hill? I've seen one other that seems to have done it as well.
> 
> I would have said 100m under sea level may have not been far from the truth yesterday  but it was sunny when I got to Wimbledon.
> 
> View attachment 53019



My Garmin profile looks completely different to yours and it doesnt have that pothole you must have cycled into in Wimbledon!
I dont know how to copy the profile or I would paste it in here too.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> For those with Garmins, did your elevation seem to drop off the face of the earth just before Wimbledon Hill? I've seen one other that seems to have done it as well.
> 
> I would have said 100m under sea level may have not been far from the truth yesterday  but it was sunny when I got to Wimbledon.
> 
> View attachment 53019



You must have fallen into one of the infamous Womble burrows - terrible hazard unless you know where they are.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

anyuser said:


> I dont know how to copy the profile or I would paste it in here too.


I just took a screenshot, pasted it into MS Paint and then selected and copied the graph.

Richmond Park seems correct, but it seems to have gone wrong around Newlands. I think the Edge 800 works from barometric pressure so I wonder if the storm was playing silly buggers.

This is the other one I've seen. His seems to have gone on holiday between Kingston and Wimbledon although he doesn't seem to have gone underground to see the wombles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/178387555


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> It was that, I didn't notice the raised path on the left hand side until I was in the middle of flood.


As I was trying to work out what was coming up a guy hopped on to the path and went through above the water line. Chapeau thought I as I waded through the pool.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

For those that were going to do their first imperial century yesterday, has it hit you yet that we still have to go out and do it?

I though earlier "Bugger, its still to be done and without 24,000 other people, that will be a bit harder"


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

Go out and do the full run at 5am on a Sunday morning again  I am not sure the 24,000 others make it easier, just the lack of cars and traffic lights


----------



## anyuser (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I just took a screenshot, pasted it into MS Paint and then selected and copied the graph.
> 
> Richmond Park seems correct, but it seems to have gone wrong around Newlands. I think the Edge 800 works from barometric pressure so I wonder if the storm was playing silly buggers.
> 
> ...



Got there in the end!


----------



## Norry1 (11 Aug 2014)

Being a very sad individual, I cycled back to my hotel rather than take the boat - to ensure I clocked a ton


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> For those that were going to do their first imperial century yesterday, has it hit you yet that we still have to go out and do it?
> 
> I though earlier "Bugger, its still to be done and without 24,000 other people, that will be a bit harder"



I though "Bugger" too earlier on today when i realised that my to and from riding took the total to 97 miles.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

Luckily I did 113 as a training ride, extra lucky as when I put all the riding I did do yesterday into MapMyRide it came to 99.38 miles ridden...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Go out and do the full run at 5am on a Sunday morning again  I am not sure the 24,000 others make it easier, just the lack of cars and traffic lights


All the other riders seemed to make a difference, West Horsley and Newlands appeared a lot easier riding around other bikes than doing solo. I kept waiting for them to get as steep as I remembered, then realised they were as good as over. Or it could be a bit of familiarity, as it didn't make such a difference in Wimbledon.


----------



## Longshot (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I saw this photo on FB earlier, sums up yesterday I think.
> 
> View attachment 53018



Abinger Hammer? It still looked very wet there when the pros went through.




benb said:


> Oh, the absolutely best thing I bought for the ride was a couple of gel flasks. Could get 5 gels in each, so spot on.
> Made taking on gels much easier, as I didn't have to mess around with chewing the top off the sachets, and no litter to dispose of either.



I bought a squeezy gel flask last year and agree - made it much easier and no wrappers to deal with.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> All the other riders seemed to make a difference, West Horsley and Newlands appeared a lot easier riding around other bikes than doing solo. I kept waiting for them to get as steep as I remembered, then realised they were as good as over. Or it could be a bit of familiarity, as it didn't make such a difference in Wimbledon.


Organise a CC ride, could get a decent group together


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> All the other riders seemed to make a difference, West Horsley and Newlands appeared a lot easier riding around other bikes than doing solo. I kept waiting for them to get as steep as I remembered, then realised they were as good as over. Or it could be a bit of familiarity, as it didn't make such a difference in Wimbledon.



....I did warn you about Wimbledon Hill.

One daft thing i found was that bombing through london I was happy just to blast through junctions, light etc without thinking, as soon as i got onto roads i regularly ride I found myself checking for traffic. Daft rreally


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

Indeed, I knew Wimbledon Hill wasn't easy but you never know a hill until you ride it, it was basically Maze Hill, which I commute up by Greenwich every day, only at least three times as long and no speed ramps. Only time I had someone motivate at me.

Turning off the traffic lights and junctions paranoia was something I consciously had to do at the beginning, then remember to adhere again afterwards...


----------



## User33236 (11 Aug 2014)

I've done a few closed road events so found switching off for traffic lights and junctions easy. Still find myself checking at roundabouts though


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> The tannoy at the finish said 24,000 got an entry, something like 23,000 picked up a number, but less than 21,000 actually bothered to start. I am sure the you can find the correct numbers somewhere.
> I know the weather would have put a few off, But, that is 3,000 places wasted, very sad really.



Two of my work colleagues went down to do the race but only one appears on the offical listing as both starting and finishing, the other suffered a puncture after a km and a bit, could not fix it in allocated time, was put in a vehicle to be taken to a repair centre which then got lost and instead then started picking up other mechanical disasters who were then all off loaded at the first hub out of time to rejoin. Gather she spent most of the afternoon sobbing, the fact that she had a lot pre event of press coverage could not of helped.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

User33236 said:


> I've done a few closed road events so found switching off for traffic lights and junctions easy. Still find myself checking at roundabouts though



It was fun as the ride split, TDF style, both sides of roundabouts


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

anyuser said:


> Got there in the end!


It is roughly the same but different enough to notice a difference. Not sure what happened to mind but I can't remember meeting Great Uncle Bulgaria, Orinoco or Wellington

Something else I just remembered, when I was on Newlands, it seemed very congested and although I wasn't going up like a spring chicken, it was still difficult getting past slower riders. So Leigh could have been fun.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

User33236 said:


> I've done a few closed road events so found switching off for traffic lights and junctions easy. Still find myself checking at roundabouts though


As I was coming up to one roundabout, a car was coming from the right beeping his horn basically expecting us to give way as you would normally do on an open road. He got a few fingers waved at him before everyone just continued to stream through. Looked back and he was still waiting and then a bit further up (100m maybe) a marshal saw him and said "Oh god" or words to that effect.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> It is roughly the same but different enough to notice a difference. Not sure what happened to mind but I can't remember meeting Great Uncle Bulgaria, Orinoco or Wellington
> 
> Something else I just remembered, when I was on Newlands, it seemed very congested and although I wasn't going up like a spring chicken, it was still difficult getting past slower riders. So Leigh could have been fun.



The worst Womble hole of the lot is to one just by the Hand in Hand - it can take hours to find a way out of that one...., but back to topic, i sometimes find my garmin has garbled elevation data, i put it down to electrical interference, Apparently my heart rate plummeted do Zero as we were passing Pyford Abbey - Spooky! 

One thing that was disappointing was that the weather deprived those who don't know the area the delight of the wonderful countryside Pyford onwards


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Go out and do the full run at 5am on a Sunday morning again  I am not sure the 24,000 others make it easier, just the lack of cars and traffic lights



Good idea , wanna organise that for early next year?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Longshot said:


> Abinger Hammer? It still looked very wet there when the pros went through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which gel flask did you get?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> It was fun as the ride split, TDF style, both sides of roundabouts


I deliberately rode on the wrong side of the road as much as possible, favoured a foot or so right of the white line which seemed to work and did the wrong way around most roundabouts. I paid for 100 miles, I was taking the long way round everything :-)

Had a BMW appear at cones looking aggrieved that they weren't going to be allowed to cross and nearer the centre a fair number of confused people stood at pedestrian crossings.

There was a guy coming back in to Kingston in a white shirt stood next to a traffic island in the middle of the road, I think trying to convince his partner and pram to chance crossing, got an 'on your right' as I passed him. Not sure what he did in the end. You would think people would walk to marshal points to work out what to do, maybe it was an 'only bikes' attitude.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> ...and nearer the centre a fair number of confused people stood at pedestrian crossings.


I forget where, but there was one crossing where the marshals had mistimed it or the pedestrians were ignoring them as the marshals were looking a bit stressed getting everyone out of the way of a bunch of riders who were trying to guess if it would be clear in time or if they needed to slow down.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> That's a pet peeve of mine on night rides actually - people who just have to potter along in the middle of the road when there's no need. If everyone moved left once it was safe to do so, bottlenecks wouldn't happen so often and no one would need or be able to resort to undertaking.



Yes! the idea of course is progressively quicker laminar flow of riders across the road!


----------



## Ginger (11 Aug 2014)

The club cyclists moving fast in a line were annoying on some of the hills-shouting at slower riders to move. The roads were narrow so naturally people spread out.

Conversely also a pain were the groups/mates chatting in a line 3 or 4 abreast of the road sitting up - one such group on the Highway almost causing an accident


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> That's a pet peeve of mine on night rides actually - people who just have to potter along in the middle of the road when there's no need. If everyone moved left once it was safe to do so, bottlenecks wouldn't happen so often and no one would need or be able to resort to undertaking.


To be fair, it was much more common for me to be meeting a slower rider and having to plan going right in to an even faster stream than for me to be riding with clear space on my left. In those situations I weighed up the benefits of moving left and keeping line. Often it was best not to risk cutting across someone by listing lazily left, depended on how clear a view I could get behind me.

Agreed, slow groups taking up most of the lane was annoying.


----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2014)

i had a couple of tourists on hire bikes appear in front of me somewhere near Lambeth Bridge. there was also a guy on a moped atop wimbledon hill to Putney, i think the marshalls were bored by that time and several weren't paying any attention to the side roads, shame really. there were a group somewhere near vauxhall bridge who were cheering and clapping though, top blokes.

i think i jumped when i rode into Dorking. i'd managed to find myself riding alone and saw a group ahead, so pushed to try and catch them and suddenly there was a wall of noise. looked up and the barriers were lined with people.

the 'monaco' tunnel in Kingston was deafening.

the incident in Richmond Park was compounded by the hailstorm - the road was awash and it cut down the width, meaning when the riders started up after the accident there was a huge tailback. i was frozen when i got going and never warmed up again - i did dry out only to get soaked in a thunderstorm later.

one of my favourite shouts from the public - everyone was single file through a very deep puddle near west molesey when a girl shouted "welcome to the molesey triathlon, this is the swim section"


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Ah you will own it Phil, just like last year.
> 
> Don't let whatever the weather brings you get you down, enjoy it.
> 
> ...



In a way the weather made the day. It was challenging even without Leith and Box Hills. My ride time was 6:25 (7:10 elapsed time). I broke a spoke and had a puncture but enjoyed it as much as last year.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2014)

Oh yes, the spectators. All the big charities had cheerleaders out in force, which was lovely. There were also plenty of locals - Dorking and Kingston particularly, as already mentioned, but also sporadically elsewhere. I did enjoy the soggy people shouting "welcome to Weybridge". Several witty signs, too; I wish I could remember the pun on Bertha. Being, err, _special_, we got particularly loud cheers - "Go tandem" - and I had my own personal waver-in-chief on my back so that I could focus on riding safely.

But I wish that cyclists had more imagination. We had _18 _calls which were a variation on "she's not pedalling". And yes, we did count. If one of them was you, please donate to charity to make up for your spectacular unoriginality!


----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2014)

a downside of the whole event passing so close to my home is that the climb of Coombe Hill has now been tackled by the likes of Vos, she has set the QoM time up there. Oliphant and a few other pros have also stava'd it now.

a plus point is that she has visited New Malden.


----------



## RussellZero (11 Aug 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> That tunnel was like riding through a swimming pool!


Ive got some footage from on the bike Ill post up later, I didnt enjoy the longer of the two, you could just about see the white lines and the cats eyes, but they were tricky to ride close to (highest point of the road) without riding on them


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

Really random, but did anyone else find the timing strips across the road rather interesting to go over? On one occasion I must have hit it at a funny angle as it felt I was going to come a cropper.

Mind you, at the end of the Classic race, one of the pro's went over a similar one after he had finished and did come a cropper.


----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Really random, but did anyone else find the timing strips across the road rather interesting to go over? On one occasion I must have hit it at a funny angle as it felt I was going to come a cropper.
> 
> Mind you, at the end of the Classic race, one of the pro's went over a similar one after he had finished and did come a cropper.



yup, after i hit the first ones i tried to ensure i hit the rest straight on.

the tracking doodad was handy, within minutes of finishing i had two friends text and congratulate me.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

I saw a lot of Samaritan supporters along the route in different places. every time I went passed a group of them I shouted " I tried to call you but you were engaged" Oh how they laughed.


----------



## Longshot (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Which gel flask did you get?


It was a Platypus soft bottle - they sell them in Amazon.


----------



## RussellZero (11 Aug 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Ive got some footage from on the bike Ill post up later, I didnt enjoy the longer of the two, you could just about see the white lines and the cats eyes, but they were tricky to ride close to (highest point of the road) without riding on them




View: http://youtu.be/VXWKDAJCvUg


Apologies for the footage starting mid puddle on both clips - the virb takes 10 seconds+ to start recording once you flip the on switch, so I usually miss the thing I'm trying to record unless I leave it on standby for the whole ride.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2014)

Longshot said:


> It was a Platypus soft bottle - they sell them in Amazon.



I have some salomon rubber gel bags, they are almost like hospital blood bags, with a bite nozzle on them I use for my gels on rides. 

Takes all the hassle, the messy packets and the stickiness out if the equation. 

Plus you feed and get both hands back on the bars in 5 seconds.


----------



## Ginger (11 Aug 2014)

Anyone know when the photos will be ready to view?


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I saw a lot of Samaritan supporters along the route in different places. every time I went passed a group of them I shouted " I tried to call you but you were engaged" Oh how they laughed.


The signs said "come and speak to us" at times during the heaviest monsoon I nearly stopped for a chat


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I have some salomon rubber gel bags, they are almost like hospital blood bags, with a bite nozzle on them I use for my gels on rides.
> 
> Takes all the hassle, the messy packets and the stickiness out if the equation.
> 
> Plus you feed and get both hands back on the bars in 5 seconds.


I bought these last year and used them again yesterday. 12 gels in 4 flasks.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2014)

A question of medals.

Last year I got this







Yesterday I got this







My wife says I've got gold and silver. My daughter says silver and bronze. What do you think? 

I'm also proud to have supported 2 great charities.


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2014)

My other half got mentioned in the Morning Star. its at the end of the article. 

http://morningstaronline.co.uk/a-226d-Cyclists-take-over-the-roads-and-brave-the-rain#.U-k1guNdXhV


----------



## Nick Stone (11 Aug 2014)

Well what a weekend...... A mission on Friday evening to get in to London and weather was bad then, got up Saturday and thought well that's a change what should I go for, friends made me breakfast and a leisurely mouch over to excel and non alcoholic beverage (very nice) spot of lunch and a bit of rugby on the telly. 

I did feel very nervous was all alone n the smoke, I lack a lot of self belief although you wouldn't think it if you saw me working, could do a carb load fully and breakfast was what I thought was a lot of snickers bars and toast, I find out tonight when emptying bags that it was in fact half a snickers bar. 

The start well, it was organised and some good marshals around with a bit of banter and smile for early on, plus a bit of banter to break the tension with some other riders, if I spoke with you thanks as you help calm my nerves although you will never know it and then we were off. To be honest was a bit shocked at the number of punctures in the first miles, but I know these things happen and as I stared dryish I knew I would get round it, was a little lost when we all stopped for the park incident again and this is one of the this I will take away from the weekend was the spirt of the people, a were all in this together spirt, as we squeezed the water from our gloves and shook the water off us, and then it came down again. We got going more rain but at least I was warming up, bibs, base, leg & arm warmers and gillet plus a cap under helmet and it worked, I admit I did dab on Newlands and Wimbeldon, partially people just stopping and also I needed to, but a I got going and got up the lot. 

The run back in was good couple of offs ar ound me, all seemed ok except for a couple who took gels at around 80miles and then came together, but there people there ASAP. I don't know London but was shocked when I came to The Mall, wow what a energy boost, slammed through the gears and boom across the line.

Everywhere people cheering on the roads gave me motivation to finish I want in again, more training and bring it on. 

Only disappointing things I I'd for car parking and no signs back to it, asked a marshal and got a blank look, and the timing chips did not go off at hubs etc, so when I crossed the line and wife and parents are ringing saying well done 7:30 I'm thinking whattttttttt, but the garmin shows 6:34 take and give or take few mins for walking where there had been a crash or in and out of feed stops think bit less. 

I got back in car elated and then got stuck in bloody football traffic and crawled through the door at 10:50 from a 04:00 start and made it to the office cool as a cucumber today.

Sorry for the prattle but it was good, I enjoyed it I want to do it agian but not next weekend as I want a beer then, well a shandy at least

Nick


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2014)

5-30 Sunday morning meeting a few of the club in Winchmore Hill ready to ride to the start,



Then at the end ready for our ride back home.109 miles in total.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> yup, after i hit the first ones i tried to ensure i hit the rest straight on.
> 
> the tracking doodad was handy, within minutes of finishing i had two friends text and congratulate me.


I saw a guy I'm positive had crashed on the timing bars by Box Hill, bottle and saddle pack (I think) a bikes length from the second bar, a guy walking back a bit tenderly down the road in sky kit, then bike dumped in the outside verge. I doa lot of speed bumps on my commute so just naturally hit them all square. No idea why they were so high and some of them were lifting or twisted making them look extra dodgy.

The timing, my wife was watching on Glympse (I was sending from my phone) and the tracker. Glympse worked really well. I had to add time at Leatherhead but aside from that no hassle. The app got confused when you stopped and looped itself. I guess it assumed your speed to the next marker then looped you when it turned out to be early, then jumped forward when you were actually sensed. Between the two I got a text almost as soon as I crossed the line and apparently my progress was compulsive viewing in the house and they found surfaces to bang as I sprinted for the line...


----------



## Speedball (12 Aug 2014)

Some of the first official photos are available on https://www.marathon-photos.com/scripts/home.py


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2014)

48 hours after the event I'm not looking back on it with nostalgia! Having seen so many punctured even before the start then along the road I worried all they way round about puncturing and then at about mile 60 to my dismay my rear tyre went flat, just as I was getting into a good team with another rider who had the same pace and was happy to work with me. Stopped under a dripping tree and changed the tube then fitted a CO2 cylinder into the trigger, only to find that the damned thing wouldn't screw up properly and was leaking gas. So in desperation, instead of going carefully, I had to quickly dump the remaining contents into the tube which, to my relief, didn't pop out from under the bead and the tyre stayed on, although a bit crooked. Set off in trepidation because I had only brought two tubes and two cylinders. Had to stop twice to let gas out because the tyre was as hard as a nail and I feared it might burst.

Can't remember much about the rest of the ride, just the floods, the punctured riders, some crashes, an ambulance racing past as I fixed my puncture (the chap who died?) the smell of fresh sewage dumped into the Thames when the interceptor sewer overflowed, the annoying pace lines who pushed through too fast, the high average speed out through the City, a small rise outside Wimbledon that everybody seems to think qualified as a hill, feeling surprisingly fresh thanks to the flatness of the ride, then coming under the arch into the Mall and putting in a bit of a burst only to look up and realise how damned far the finish line was, then hearing my name called from the spectators and glimpsing my wife and son yelling at me. Getting down to London by train was a nightmare with the engineering works and getting back not much better with an hour delay on Monday thanks to an attempted suicide on the line. London was congested with tourists and expensive and we wasted a lot of time trogging around, footsore and weary.

Good organisation though, as good as the three Cape Argus events I've done - maybe the Cape Town weather and scenery have spoiled me a little, eh?


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2014)

Speedball said:


> Some of the first official photos are available on https://www.marathon-photos.com/scripts/home.py


I'm grinning like a loon in all of them to emerge so far! Mostly on the Mall, so it's not that surprising. I must do something about my stoker's upright posture...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> 48 hours after the event I'm not looking back on it with nostalgia! Having seen so many punctured even before the start then along the road I worried all they way round about puncturing and then at about mile 60 to my dismay my rear tyre went flat, just as I was getting into a good team with another rider who had the same pace and was happy to work with me. Stopped under a dripping tree and changed the tube then fitted a CO2 cylinder into the trigger, only to find that the damned thing wouldn't screw up properly and was leaking gas. So in desperation, instead of going carefully, I had to quickly dump the remaining contents into the tube which, to my relief, didn't pop out from under the bead and the tyre stayed on, although a bit crooked. Set off in trepidation because I had only brought two tubes and two cylinders. Had to stop twice to let gas out because the tyre was as hard as a nail and I feared it might burst.
> 
> Can't remember much about the rest of the ride, just the floods, the punctured riders, some crashes, an ambulance racing past as I fixed my puncture (the chap who died?) the smell of fresh sewage dumped into the Thames when the interceptor sewer overflowed, the annoying pace lines who pushed through too fast, the high average speed out through the City, a small rise outside Wimbledon that everybody seems to think qualified as a hill, feeling surprisingly fresh thanks to the flatness of the ride, then coming under the arch into the Mall and putting in a bit of a burst only to look up and realise how damned far the finish line was, then hearing my name called from the spectators and glimpsing my wife and son yelling at me. Getting down to London by train was a nightmare with the engineering works and getting back not much better with an hour delay on Monday thanks to an attempted suicide on the line. London was congested with tourists and expensive and we wasted a lot of time trogging around, footsore and weary.
> 
> Good organisation though, as good as the three Cape Argus events I've done - maybe the Cape Town weather and scenery have spoiled me a little, eh?



Soooo, your not a happy bunny then?


----------



## PK99 (12 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Soooo, your not a happy bunny then?



correct - he is a drowned rat


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2014)

Rattus subaquaticus.


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Aug 2014)

The only thing that annoyed me on the ride was the people who I think actually believed they were in a race, it's nice to try and beat a target or better a previous time etc but not at the expense of others.

After standing in Richmond Park for nearly an hour in pouring rain we finally got moving again and went under a bridge with about 2 foot of water under it, on the other side there was a bloke who had punctured asking people for help, about 100 people went past without even looking at him, I stopped and walked back with my friend and his pump had failed, I couldn't believe how many people were more interested in getting a good time than stopping for 5 minutes to help someone who was standing in the rain asking for a bit of help...rant over and I REALLY enjoyed the day! 

P.S - wanted to go out for ride today but my shoes are still wet!


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2014)

Anybody managed to log on and get their official timings yet? The website seems to have conked out; probably under the strain.


----------



## PK99 (12 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> Anybody managed to log on and get their official timings yet? The website seems to have conked out; probably under the strain.



they were available on monday


----------



## Bike_Me (12 Aug 2014)

I got my official time using the app they created for the event. Check out Ride100 from the app store. Unfortunately its only available on iphones..


----------



## PK99 (12 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> Anybody managed to log on and get their official timings yet? The website seems to have conked out; probably under the strain.



http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2014/


----------



## RussellZero (12 Aug 2014)

Photos - I was hoping I'd be able to pick one and buy it - looks like I have to buy all of them as a digital pack for (cheapest option) £35.99! Shame...


----------



## rvw (12 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> I must do something about my stoker's upright posture...



My darling, I do _love _the view of your backside - but after 7 hours I do quite like to look at other things as well... And the only one where I'm very upright is when I'm waving an arm at the finish line!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Photos - I was hoping I'd be able to pick one and buy it - looks like I have to buy all of them as a digital pack for (cheapest option) £35.99! Shame...



I think you can once they are all uploaded.


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Which gel flask did you get?



I got these: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/high5-gel-flask/rp-prod89836


----------



## Dmcd33 (12 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> 5 hours 19 unofficial time. Pleased with that, I was hoping to be under 7 hours for the 100 and that suggests I would have been comfortably. Add to the agreement on cutting the hills. Initially there was a bit of a grump on my part (not Facebook worthy or anything) as the forecast didn't seem that terrible, but once the heavens properly opened it was obviously the right thing, trying to descend either of those with misting glasses, or squinting through rain while water ran down the middle of the road would have been too much for enough people to make it just too dangerous. The right call easily justified.
> 
> We were trying to be jolly about the rain at the drinks stop before Newlands and then it started to thunder so we decided to stop taunting it.
> 
> ...


 I past the BMX guy in kingston on the way out. He was giving it some just to stay up with the roadies!


----------



## Dmcd33 (12 Aug 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> What is it about roadies and their ruddy gel wrappers?
> 
> Words fail me, but if I ever catch one littering, my fist might not.


 There were loads on one hill in Surrey somewhere. I did feel a bit embarassed about the mess that was left, and I wasn't near the back! It was the point where they were handing out High5 gels on the side of the road.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2014)

Yup, but it wasn't that bad elsewhere and one short stretch will clean up very quickly you should see Greenwich after the marathon has gone through (even on the Monday)


----------



## Dmcd33 (12 Aug 2014)

Got a cab the Greenwich as planned - Forgot my helmet! I had to go and buy one for £85 just to start the ride.

My phone got sooo wet it conked out and now doesn't work. Apart from that it was great riding on closed roads!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2014)

Dmcd33 said:


> There were loads on one hill in Surrey somewhere. I did feel a bit embarassed about the mess that was left, and I wasn't near the back! It was the point where they were handing out High5 gels on the side of the road.


 Some of it may be "do what the pros do".

But I noticed in the TdF this year (maybe a new innovation, maybe I just never saw it before) that they have "litter zones" and the riders have to hold on to their rubbish until they get there - thus cutting down on litter. THe pro's _*don't *_just cast their litter hither and yon.

So maybe this will filter through to the sportive riders? I did notice when out walking near the TdF route in Yorkshire this year that I found (and picked up) several very new gel wrappers (not on the TdF route), which annoyed me a bit.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2014)

TdF riders didn't seem to care that much when we watched them on TV, there was talk of no littering, but I don't remember seeing one save a wrapper for later disposal.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> P.S - wanted to go out for ride today but my shoes are still wet!


So are mine even after stuffing them with paper (well kitchen roll as I don't have newspapers) on Sunday night.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2014)

Also, did anyone see this?

http://www.strava.com/challenges/BoxHill14

I think Strava were expecting a few more people to be on the leaderboard than a handful of Pro's. Yesterday, it was just for one day, that being Sunday, but they have now extended it.


----------



## zizou (12 Aug 2014)

Very enjoyable albeit slightly disappointing weekend. Was out for a short spin on Saturday to make sure my bike was working ok and went into Eat to get a drink and there was a pile of very nice Wilier at the front door...it was Team Colombia having a mid ride coffee, so was good to meet them and get some photos. Later on saw Team Kuota and also a team on Orbea bikes (not sure who this would be though?). The day itself was good, not much more can be said about the rain that hasnt already been said. I was one of many that got a puncture. My first one this year and it was on a new tyre too, just bad luck to happen when it did. That put a bit of a downer on things at the time as did the shortened route and the absence of Box Hill and Leith Hill - for the earlier groups the weather was wet but it wasn't remarkably bad by the time we were at the diversions so _at the time_ i was a little annoyed with the organisers having cut them out and thought they had been overly cautious. An hour or so later when the really heavy rain started along with the flooding then i could see exactly why the decision was made and why it was the right call to make. When i heard the news about the poor guy who died then my feeling of disappointment over getting an insignificant thing like a puncture was quickly put into perspective.

Short video of the finish - more of a lead out than a sprint, i would have cramped up had i stood on the pedals!


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2014)

What time did you finish? It looks early.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Photos - I was hoping I'd be able to pick one and buy it - looks like I have to buy all of them as a digital pack for (cheapest option) £35.99! Shame...


You can buy single ones but they are about £17. Of course, it doesn't cost them £17 to send you a digital download but it makes the packs more appealing. One for £17 or, currently in my case, 31+ photos for £35.99.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> You can buy single ones but they are about £17. Of course, it doesn't cost them £17 to send you a digital download but it makes the packs more appealing. One for £17 or, currently in my case, 31+ photos for £35.99.



No it doesn't cost them £17 to send a download, but it costs that and more to get to the venue, with their very expensive photographic equipment, the training and experience, to sort and upload the photos, to develop the software for the website and to stand out the pissing feckin rain all day to take photos.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> .... and to stand out the ****ing feckin rain all day to take photos.


I suppose we did all pay £50 for the privilege as well 

By the way, I was pointing out the up sale that every decent sales person does rather than bashing them.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I suppose we did all pay £50 for the privilege as well
> 
> By the way, I was pointing out the up sale that every decent sales person does rather than bashing them.



Fair enough.


----------



## Stange (12 Aug 2014)

Haven't been on for ages! Anyway, completed the ride in 5hr 46. Was very pleased, my target, even allowing for the removal of the hills was 7 hours. Very pleased I changed from Zaffiro slicks to Rubino pro's the day before, not one mechanical issue at all. My waterproof jacket wasn't waterproof at all. Even at 86 miles it was double my longest ride in 5 years (did 40 miles over Leith Hill and surrounding areas the week before). I could see the sense it taking out the hills, I wouldn't have fancied a flat on the descent of Leith Hill. Box Hill not so much of an issue though for me have ridden it a lot recently.

Most enjoyable moment? Four really, riding to the start from central London, great atmosphere. Out-foxing my fellow riders by using the pavement under the flooded bridge. Steaming passed everyone on a short climb after Newlands, I have always been good at that one, no idea why. And finally the finish. The Mall was great, there's even a decent official photo of me crossing the line.

Issues, my legs let me down, not once was I out of puff or at the limit, but my legs just didn't have the strength on Newlands, I need to cycle more Hills I think. Gel wrappers on the road, it's not hard to tuck them up the hem of your shorts or shove them in your pocket! Someone got the hump with me because I took a tight left hander rather slowly, I was accused of being "all out of shape" which I wasn't. My left elbow aches like hell, legacy of a break 14 years ago.

I spent most of the ride on my own, didn't really speak to anyone and kept out of the way on the left, still enjoyed it though and I will do it again. didn't see any accidents or even near misses, guess I was lucky! Including ride to and from where my car was I did 96 miles. Was a bit annoyed when I noticed that!!


----------



## zizou (12 Aug 2014)

I always look a right mess in event photos, one of these days i may actually see one i want to purchase but that day has not arrived yet!



Globalti said:


> What time did you finish? It looks early.



Was about 10.20 i think


----------



## rvw (12 Aug 2014)

On the down side, as my rider number was mostly invisible (on my back, under a waterproof) and my handlebar number was completely invisible (on the stoker's handlebars of the tandem!) I don't yet appear _per se _in any of the pics.

On the up side, if we decide to get any of the photos we'll only have to pay once...


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2014)

My photos are actually looking quite good for once and I have 32 of them at the moment. One of my favourites at the moment is me on my own in front of the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## User33236 (12 Aug 2014)

There are currently a dozen photos of me and 19 of Mrs SG all taking well after halfway as neither of us have our rain jackets on. Despite us riding together for the vast majority of the route there is not yet one single image that we are both in.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2014)

rvw said:


> On the down side, as my rider number was mostly invisible (on my back, under a waterproof) and my handlebar number was completely invisible (on the stoker's handlebars of the tandem!) I don't yet appear _per se _in any of the pics.
> 
> On the up side, if we decide to get any of the photos we'll only have to pay once...


On the other hand, you appear _per me_ in 21 photos so far.


----------



## Rupie (12 Aug 2014)

Bit of a torrid build up to the day; bought a new Bianchi, which was for final training, a trip to the Alps and the 100. Long story but ended up with replacement, and did only 25 miles before the day. I live in the cotswolds and the Biggest problem was having to come to Exhell to collect numbers.

Stayed in little hotel in Kings Cross the night before, free parking on the street !, and was worried about finding way to start, but was joined by lots of people and had nice chat to people. I could not be bothered to buy see through waterproof or put holes on so gaffa taped number on my back, it lasted 20 miles.

Dressed with just waterproof and leg warmers and boots for my second ever sportive was a correct choice. Staggered at the number of punctures and how busy the roads were, all the way around. When the rain started I just put my head down and got on with it. You had to focus so hard to avoid people, water, holes that I ended up with tunnel vision. Having not ridden the route I did not know where I was most of the time, and the shortening messed up my miliage notes as well. Th comaradary and emotion of the day made my finish in under 4:30hr, which is staggering for me.

My worst moment was when I was coming down a hill, near kingston, I saw two people come together just in front of me. I braked hard and there was nothing I could do and I went straight over legs and bike of the young lady. I was mortified. Thankfully everyone was fine, a marshal ran over and made sure we were fine. Her bike needed bending back in shape and we carried on.

Don't remember most of the rest of the ride, except got in a little group of fellow Bianchi riders in the last 10 miles and flew into the finish.

Cycled back to the car and went home. Had a great day and would love to do it again. I feel I have trained for 100m and need to do so, may find another event this summer.


----------



## laurence (12 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> My photos are actually looking quite good for once and I have 32 of them at the moment. One of my favourites at the moment is me on my own in front of the Houses of Parliament.



one of mine looks similar. 

a couple of me in the rain and loads of the finish. i know one of the snappers got me in kingston, but the photo isn't there yet - however, the slightly overweight woman who isn't wearing orange is 'me' in two photos.

most of the Mall ones i am looking sideways - i was trying to spot Girlski in the crowd. there are some of me patting the bars after the line, which i like.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2014)

RussellZero said:


> View: http://youtu.be/VXWKDAJCvUg
> 
> 
> Apologies for the footage starting mid puddle on both clips - the virb takes 10 seconds+ to start recording once you flip the on switch, so I usually miss the thing I'm trying to record unless I leave it on standby for the whole ride.



Blimey, I'm glad it wasn't like that when I finished. Early, raining = no crowds. 

Hope you enjoyed it regardless.


----------



## zizou (12 Aug 2014)

Think these are better photos than the official ones, as they seem to capture the rain more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821164091242024.1073741937.523861794305590&type=1 Only about a 100 or so but someone might get lucky and appear in one!

(you dont need to be a facebook member to view them - im not)


----------



## Zcapp96 (12 Aug 2014)

I have a grand total of 2 photos so far, both taken in Wimbledon I think. Not looking forward to trawling through the 'unclaimed' later!


----------



## Beebo (13 Aug 2014)

zizou said:


> Think these are better photos than the official ones, as they seem to capture the rain more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821164091242024.1073741937.523861794305590&type=1 Only about a 100 or so but someone might get lucky and appear in one!
> 
> (you dont need to be a facebook member to view them - im not)


 They're good, cant see me but I have now seen the Boris bike, Brompton, a man dressed as a banana and the famous BMX rider (No, 9459 for anyone who wants to bother seeing what his time was.)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 Aug 2014)

I spent the miles from Newlands to Leatherhead riding close to the guy dressed as a banana (I wondered if it was waterproof and he was having the last laugh there) also spent a chunk of time riding near the folding tandem near the end of the set. Saw the Mavic car once, quite near the beginning, fixing a puncture on a Croix de Fer, I figured it was because they could pronounce it properly :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2014)

How many photos of each you are available to download? There only seems to be 13 of me, possibly because my body number is hidden by my jacket.


----------



## User33236 (13 Aug 2014)

Only 12 for me and all from the latter third or so of the ride.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

zizou said:


> Think these are better photos than the official ones, as they seem to capture the rain more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821164091242024.1073741937.523861794305590&type=1 Only about a 100 or so but someone might get lucky and appear in one!
> 
> (you dont need to be a facebook member to view them - im not)


They're good as photos of an event; the official ones are good as photos of individuals. That does give a bit of a one-sided view of the event, though - the series was clearly taken during the particularly heavy downpour so makes it look _only_ like a MAMIL race, rather than the mixed event it looked like from further back.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> folding tandem


Circe Helios. It doesn't actually fold, but it's very versatile - @Flying Dodo uses one as a cargo bike by taking out the stoker seatpost when it's not doing tandem duty. You can also convert it easily to a kiddyback tandem.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> How many photos of each you are available to download? There only seems to be 13 of me, possibly because my body number is hidden by my jacket.


25 under my name. None of @rvw as herself!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2014)

I just looked at last years event and there were 28 photos for me to choose from, I have just emailed marathon photo to ask if they are still loading.


----------



## Beebo (13 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> How many photos of each you are available to download? There only seems to be 13 of me, possibly because my body number is hidden by my jacket.


 there are 37 of me, all very similar, the boby number shouldnt make any difference, as they pick the number from your helmet and handlebars.
I guess you must have been hiding behind other riders as you passed the cameras.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> there are 37 of me, all very similar, the boby number shouldnt make any difference, as they pick the number from your helmet and handlebars.
> I guess you must have been hiding behind other riders as you passed the cameras.



Possibly, but if I see a photographer I usually give them a smile and a thumbs up.


----------



## sleaver (13 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> How many photos of each you are available to download? There only seems to be 13 of me, possibly because my body number is hidden by my jacket.


40 for me. Well, 39 if you take away the one that isn't of me Plus the video seems to be up now.

The photos were done via the handlebar or helmet number. I'd be very surprised if anyone's body number was visible to photographers as that number was on your back. EDIT - @Beebo beat me to it.


----------



## sleaver (13 Aug 2014)

Photos aside, I think the main thing is probably all the memories we have of the day, The rain, people we met and spoke to, things we saw, volunteers helping out, crowds cheering us on etc. All of which will probably be talked about for a while to come yet.

Of course, not forgetting those who didn't finish and especially not Kris Cook.


----------



## Globalti (13 Aug 2014)

Does anybody know how they handle all those photos? Do they read the numbers or is there some kind of number-reading software similar to ANPR?


----------



## benb (13 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> the famous BMX rider (No, 9459 for anyone who wants to bother seeing what his time was.)



5:45
Very impressive.


----------



## Zcapp96 (13 Aug 2014)

I don't seem to be able to see any of the videos on the photo site, anyone else having that problem. They have only managed to take my picture 7 times and none on the finish line. Have looked through the more photos and nothing there.


----------



## Beebo (13 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> 5:45
> Very impressive.


Wow. He must have thighs of steel.


----------



## jifdave (13 Aug 2014)

4 photos of me  and in all my new jacket seems to have been filled with air









im a big lad but not the michelin man


----------



## Ginger (13 Aug 2014)

£35 is a bit steep if you only have 8 photos- but not so bad if there are 40 like Sleaver!


----------



## Peteaud (13 Aug 2014)

I dont want to go off topic, but to those who use the gel flasks, do you fill them all the way? How much gel would you use on a ride like this?


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I dont want to go off topic, but to those who use the gel flasks, do you fill them all the way? How much gel would you use on a ride like this?




They only take 3 gels. On Sunday I used carbo drinks for the first 2 hrs then 2 gels an hr and high 5 zero drinks for the remaining time. My ride time was 6:20. I used 10 gels.

I took one for the sake of it when they were holding them out near the end. It was banana flavour and was disgusting.

4 flasks and a tube of zero tabs fit easily in my jersey pockets. The only need to stop was for water.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Aug 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> They only take 3 gels. On Sunday I used carbo drinks for the first 2 hrs then 2 gels an hr and high 5 zero drinks for the remaining time. My ride time was 6:20. I used 10 gels.
> 
> I took one for the sake of it when they were holding them out near the end. It was banana flavour and was disgusting.
> 
> 4 flasks and a tube of zero tabs fit easily in my jersey pockets. The only need to stop was for water.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

Can I put in an advert for (something pretty close to) real food? I got round on one mini-baguette with pate and chutney, one power bar (Clif peanut butter flavour - something I'd be delighted to eat for fun) and one banana. And 3 x 750ml bottles of water made isotonic with zero-cal nuun lemon and lime flavour tabs (it tastes better than lemon squash). Total time of 7 hours; riding time about 6:10 affected by queuing for an ambulance and for a loo (and in the dry it would have been 20-odd minutes less for the same distance). I'd had porridge for breakfast and a carb-heavy meal the night before.

During the event I probably ate less than I do during a day at work, and I didn't feel especially hungry afterwards.


----------



## RussellZero (13 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> Can I put in an advert for (something pretty close to) real food? I got round on one mini-baguette with pate and chutney, one power bar (Clif peanut butter flavour - something I'd be delighted to eat for fun) and one banana. And 3 x 750ml bottles of water made isotonic with zero-cal nuun lemon and lime flavour tabs (it tastes better than lemon squash). Total time of 7 hours; riding time about 6:10 affected by queuing for an ambulance and for a loo (and in the dry it would have been 20-odd minutes less for the same distance). I'd had porridge for breakfast and a carb-heavy meal the night before.
> 
> During the event I probably ate less than I do during a day at work, and I didn't feel especially hungry afterwards.



Fig rolls x6, bounce bars x 2, a Mars bar, water x lots for me. Gels are disgusting!


----------



## laurence (13 Aug 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Fig rolls x6, bounce bars x 2, a Mars bar, water x lots for me. Gels are disgusting!



i picked up 3 fig rolls at the leatherhead stop. ate 2.

found the 3rd in the back pocket on the train home - it hadn't survived the last thunderstorm well!

had caffeine gels for the first time and they were ok. SIS gels seemed nicer than the powerbar ones i had years ago. ate mainly SIS bars too and a couple of powerbars. they're ok until you try and eat real food afterwards.

i just find the compact nature of bars easier - and they survive seatpack stuffing better than sandwiches.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

That's what a pocket and a tribag are for. Waitrose do mini-baton things in a mutli-seeded version. They're chewy enough that they're pretty robust, and half a one fits neatly into a tribag along with a Clif bar. I find sweet stuff on its own too cloying, and have found recently that by drinking plenty of the zero-cal isotonic drink I've needed less food.


----------



## sleaver (13 Aug 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> I took one for the sake of it when they were holding them out near the end. It was banana flavour and was disgusting.


Was that when they were handing them out at the side of the road? If so, I actually had to duck out of the way of one person. 

The first person holding one out, I shock my head to and they pulled there arm back a bit but the second one tried to push a gel at me. Queue some avoiding action as they seemed determined to give it to me. 

They were only trying to help though so all is good. 

Food wise, i used SiS products. For drinks, I use there Energy or Electrolytic powder added to water and had some single sachets in my pocket. I then had an energy bar every 20k up to 100k and then a gel every 10k. I did also have some fig rolls and a packet or Haribo in Leatherhead. 

Eating at specific distances is more reminding me to eat really others I wouldn't until it's to late and I think I did adapt it a bit due to the shorterned distance. 

What is weird is that it think I'll be able to demolish a large meal of 'real food' afterwards but I always end up no really wanting to eat. I had porridge for breakfast, energy food during, plate of pasta at lunch from the charity and then all I had for dinner was a chicken & bacon sandwich and some fruit. Some thing happened after my marathon as well.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 Aug 2014)

I had a high 5 caffeine gel and a mule bar (can't remember the flavour) before Newlands, plus electrolyte tabbed drink, high 5 again. I had a gel, 3 fig rolls and a pack of the blueberry fruit things at Leatherhead. That did me fine. I'd had a bowl of cereal for breakfast. At the finish I ate a pack of Tesco seaweed cracker coated peanuts, a can of Monster Rehab and a cheese & jam sandwich all from my pick up bag. To be honest I didn't really want all the sandwich (naturally I ate it, there's a war on/starving children in Africa/whatever). I did find myself overly hungry during the first few days of the week though.


----------



## Nick Stone (13 Aug 2014)

I to thought I'd be revenues on finishing, think I had an adrenalin kick going up the mall so it carried me through, I succumbed to a Burger King on the M1 but only managed half, and then ate little bits for the next few days, felt pants today though probably something from the dirty water I drank off the roads...... So might have a little weight loss kick now, on the plus point my shoes are now fully dry and my wheels hubs only needed half as much time cleaning than I thought so a bonus beer at the weekend is mine. 

My pics look ok for me being in a picture so I will purchase some and keep them for my private collection


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2014)

Had a big meal the night before, pizza, and pudding, on the day, two average size sausage rolls and several pieces of malt loaf, and four gels. I drank about 750 ml of water. I didn't stop at any of the hubs, except for a pee in at the toilette stop in Richmond. Oh yeah and a cup of tea in Byfleet where my mate was waiting for me at the end of his road with a flask.


----------



## Longshot (14 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I dont want to go off topic, but to those who use the gel flasks, do you fill them all the way? How much gel would you use on a ride like this?



I got about six in mine without brimming it. That got me round the whole way.


----------



## Globalti (14 Aug 2014)

On Polaris trailquests where you ride for 7 hours on the Saturday then 5 on the Sunday, my problem was always hunger, not energy. In the days we used to do them (early 90s) there were few sports nutrition products but we had already cottoned on to maltodextrin and found a bulk source, so we used to put that in our drink and eat dried bananas, which look disgusting. The energy wasn't a problem but by the end of the event we would be starving; I remember on one overnight event we carried steaks, which we cooked in our tent and we were surprised at how much better we felt the next morning. We also discovered Build Up and Complan, which are recovery drinks for convalescents based on maltodextrin. Years before that I walked the West Coast Trail on Vancouver Island, which was five days self-supported with little chance of buying food, so we carried dried meals and cup-a-soup, which we found to be very energising as a quick snack in the middle of the day - later realising that the major ingredient is good old maltodextrin again. I wish that in those days I had known what I know now about energy and recovery foods, the events would have been so much easier. Wish I'd been a roadie in those days too as I'd have done much better at the mountain biking events.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2014)

RE: PHOTOS

I received this reply from Marathon Photo to my enquiry about why there weren't so many photos this year:

Hello Carl,

Unfortunately, due to weather conditions a large number of photos were not of a saleable standard.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Globalti (14 Aug 2014)

They're damned expensive though, insultingly so. I won't be buying any.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> They're damned expensive though, insultingly so. I won't be buying any.


Its relative to how many and how good they are. For me, I could get 40 for £35.99 making each one 90p. Where as if you've got less, they will obviously be more.

Compare it to wedding photography and then it redefines 'insultingly'.


----------



## zizou (14 Aug 2014)

2 bottles of high 5 4 in 1, 1 banana, 1 clif bar and half a packet of clif shot bloks

When i woke up i had some porridge and beetroot juice (the concetrated shots are ime really quite effective) and also had a bottle of water and a banana for the hour waiting about at the start. I had a couple of energy gels and another energy bar in my pocket, if the ride hadnt been cut short id have had the bar. Gels work very well and are easy to carry but i try and only use them if im flagging and need a quick pick me up, dont like having them as a matter of course.

Night before some pasta and for 3 days before that made sure to drink more than usual, pre event hydration is just as important as drinking during the event. Plus if you are adequately hydrated beforehand you need less on the day.


----------



## benb (14 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I dont want to go off topic, but to those who use the gel flasks, do you fill them all the way? How much gel would you use on a ride like this?





philinmerthyr said:


> They only take 3 gels. On Sunday I used carbo drinks for the first 2 hrs then 2 gels an hr and high 5 zero drinks for the remaining time. My ride time was 6:20. I used 10 gels.
> 
> I took one for the sake of it when they were holding them out near the end. It was banana flavour and was disgusting.
> 
> 4 flasks and a tube of zero tabs fit easily in my jersey pockets. The only need to stop was for water.



The ones I have take 4 or 5 gels each, and 2 flasks fit neatly into one jersey pocket.


----------



## marcusjb (14 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Its relative to how many and how good they are. For me, I could get 40 for £35.99 making each one 90p. Where as if you've got less, they will obviously be more.
> 
> Compare it to wedding photography and then it redefines 'insultingly'.



Indeed - there were about 37 of us and most of them were very good and at a variety of places, so the £40 was good value - especially as we have no photos of us actually on a tandem, plenty of us by our tandems, by none of us moving.

Miserable job - can you imagine sitting there for hours on end taking photos in that weather! Bad enough riding a bike in it. We smiled and waved when we saw them - maybe even made stupid faces:


----------



## Joe79 (14 Aug 2014)

However £35.99 for 6 photos (4 of them at the finish line) is a disgrace.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2014)

Joe79 said:


> However £35.99 for 6 photos (4 of them at the finish line) is a disgrace.



Perhaps not a disgrace, just not very good value for money.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2014)

Joe79 said:


> However £35.99 for 6 photos (4 of them at the finish line) is a disgrace.


On the other hand, £9 for a 5x7 print isn't that bad. The option is always open to you not to bother!

All the photos of us are good quality, well composed (or cropped), and properly focussed and exposed - which isn't always easy when your subject is going along at approaching 20mph. I'm not convinced by the videos, though - good for a one-time look, but not really for more. You really need panning shots to make them work, which was never going to happen with 21,000 riders.


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2014)

From being interested in photography myself, the conditions would have not made it easy. Trying to juggle a fast shutter speed to stop blurring people from movement against needing a slower speed due to poor light. I guess that is why some of them had flashes.

@srw I've brought a video from Marathon-Photos before and it was different to the previews. The one I got also had an intro showing what the event was and also some general views so it added a bit of a 'narrative' for what of a better word. £17.99 is still quite steep though. The one I got was for a marathon and had less cameras and wasn't as expensive. So it looks like the more camera positions, the more money it is.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2014)

Do not forget to look on general photo sites, you might be lucky i.e. flickr https://www.flickr.com/search/?q=london surrey 100


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (14 Aug 2014)

Ok, this is long. You might want to sit down with a cup of tea.


*Registration and the day before*



You have to register in the days before the ride. This was no trouble for me, as I don’t work a million miles away from the Excel. Registration was easy, we picked up my drop bag, numbers & timing chip, and there were lots of stalls with offers on various bits and pieces. I ended up with some very weird and wonderful stuff (beetroot flapjack anyone?) as well as several energy/caffeine gels, which I’ve never really tried before (a risky strategy, I know) and energy bars. By this point we knew the weather was likely to be filthy, and my lovely future spouse treated me to a very smart women’s Rapha raincoat that was in the sale on the Rapha stall. I was already feeling very excited by this point.



On Saturday evening, we headed over to my colleague’s house, as she lives only a couple of miles from the Olympic Park, the start of the race, and had kindly offered to put us up for the night so I could wake up as late as possible. I ate a three course meal, had a strong gin & tonic, and went to bed by 10pm, mindful that my alarm would go off at 5pm.





*The start*

When the alarm did go off, I had a shower before forcing down the strange beetroot flapjack (apparently you’re supposed to eat it 2 hours before exercise, why I don’t know, I was willing to believe any old crap at this stage) and having a strong coffee made by my colleague. I filled my bottles with water and Nuun tables and stuffed my jersey and little tri-bag with gels and energy bars, including some rice cakes I’d made, which apparently Team Sky use. I also put together a bag of gels/energy bars for Rob, who, after I left, was going to Waterloo to get a train to Woking and hike across fields with the dog in order to get to Ripley, where his grandparents live, and where I would have my own personal pitstop waiting.



We got to my start area (which was defined by a colour and then a letter) and dropped off the drop bag. I then rode into my pen which was already full of cyclists, and sized them up. I’d put myself down as a 7-hour rider, and theoretically I should be starting at the same time as people of a similar ability. I thought everyone looked about right. I’d been worried about getting cold at the start, as once I’m chilled I find it hard to warm up again, so I had arm warmers on with my short-sleeved Guide Dogs jersey, a buff around my neck, and the Rapha raincoat on top, with ¾ lycra on my legs and neoprene shoe covers. I was fine and didn’t get cold despite standing there nearly an hour. The announcer confirmed that the ride had been cut to 86 miles and Leith and Box hills taken out, and I felt disappointed, and wondered if it was justified.



They were playing music at the start and it was all very jolly. They were letting the waves go one by one; some got counted in, we didn’t, so before I knew it the ride had started and off we went! We were soon on the Highway, a road you wouldn’t normally want to cycle. A huge grin spread over my face as the enormity of having these roads entirely given over to bikes hit me. Already there were a few hardy spectators out clapping and cheering and I waved back enthusiastically.



The ride and the rain



The rain had started spitting just as we left, and it continued spitting very lightly. I felt a touch too warm with my armwarmers and waterproof, but I knew the forecast was for it to get much heavier, so just unzipped the jacket and pressed on. I kept turning to my fellow cyclists and saying ‘isn’t this fantastic?!’ as we flew down roads that were usually urban motorways.



And then the rain came. And it was biblical. It lashed down in sheets, and the wind whipped across the road. I laughed, it was so ridiculous, and others were laughing too, slightly hysterically. But despite the rain people were still out watching and cheering, probably because they knew someone in the race, but I waved and cheered back , not caring if they weren’t there specially for me.



Before I knew it we were in Richmond Park. I realised a few miles had gone by seemingly effortlessly, and had a gel. On training rides I’d been fairly conservative about what I ate, because I’d been trying to get my body to burn its own fat reserves, and therefore only eating when I was hungry. Unfortunately this often led to me being ‘hangry’ and struggling a bit. So on this ride I’d decided to neck as much as I could manage, little and often, without getting a stomach ache, regardless of how hungry I was.



There was a brief delay in RP as the crowd backed up behind a nasty looking accident, and we all moved over to let the ambulance through. I think it was perhaps then I decided not to draft anyone any more, despite the wind, and go it alone. I didn’t want to be too close to anyone no matter how competent a cyclist they were. There was talk of the person having a broken leg.



We moved through RP, and I remembered how hard I’d found the hills there when I first tackled them on my heavy hybrid. Today, they barely registered. We carried on, the rain continuing to lash down. The roads were often flooded. Mostly the really big deep puddles were coned off, and we warned each other of this, but one wasn’t, and I didn’t realise how deep the bloody thing was til I was in it. I have seen shallower fords. I panicked briefly when I realised I was in the middle of a lake, but a great cheer went up from the other riders who had managed to avoid it, and I realised I had better just keep going. Somehow, I made it out to the other side. Those who have ridden with me will know I’m scared of fords, especially on skinny slick tyres, so the fact that I made it through that and several other flooded roads it something of a miracle.









As we went through Kingston, I was briefly confused by some rather fast, professional looking cyclists coming the other way on the other side of the road. Afterwards, I realised that it was the very first (6am) starters on their way back. They looked very serious indeed.



I knew my dad and his partner were planning to try and watch me near Ripley, so I’d started watching the crowd very carefully. Having watched a fair few cycle races, I knew how difficult it was to pick out particular riders, even if I wasn’t going quite as fast as the TDF guys. So I’d have to pick them out first. The rain made visibility even harder, but I scrutinised every couple who even vaguely fitted their physical descriptions. Again, everyone was bundled up against the rain, and I worried I’d miss them. I knew my Dad had been looking forward to seeing me and would be hugely disappointed if he missed me. But then, as I approached Ripley, I saw a likely looking couple and started waving madly at them. My dad saw me and shouted excitedly ‘There she is! It’s Laura!’ and they both cheered and waved madly. It was fantastic to see him and be cheered by someone I actually knew!



I knew Ripley would be flooded; it always floods, as we know from previous trips to Rob’s grandparents. We rode down the middle of the road to stay in the shallowest water, which slowed things down a bit, but few people wanted to take the risk of losing a wheel in a hidden pothole (though a hardy few did). When I got onto the street where the grandparents lived, I saw Rob’s granddad waiting and watching for me in his porch. I dashed into their house, leaving a watery trail, and used their lovely warm clean toilet that was Not A Portaloo (I bloody hate portaloos) while Rob refilled my bottles and stuck them back on my bike. I scoffed a banana and an energy bar, gave everyone a rainy kiss goodbye, and jumped back on my bike. I was determined not to waste any time faffing, and Rob had briefed his lovely grandparents to expect me to basically run in and run out again.



As I rode along, an older gentleman rode alongside me and told me I had a ‘lovely riding style’. I wasn’t quite sure what he meant, so he explained ‘you’re riding in a dead straight line, no wobbling around at all’. I wasn’t sure whether to feel pleased or patronised, but went for pleased given that if he’d seen me a few weeks ago when I was practising taking a drink on the new bike without veering all over the road, he might not have said that. I do a lot of riding on the blue London ‘superhighways’, where there are constantly other cyclists bearing down on you giving very little room, so I suppose you do learn to ride in a dead straight line that way.



Eventually we hit the only proper hill left on the course, Newlands. While I was hardly the fastest up it, I’d necked a gel as we approached it, and got up it easily, overtaking several very fancy carbon road bikes with gearing similar to mine whose owners were walking them. Just as I was feeling most pleased with myself on the descent, the rain got heavy again, and I realised my brakes didn’t appear to be having an effect as rivers of rain flowed down the hill. The amount of rain on the roads and coming from the sky meant the brakes (which are normally Dangerously Good) were struggling to clear the water from the rims quickly enough to have an effect. I nearly had a brown trousers moment as I realised a bend was approaching and I needed to shave some speed off. In reality it was probably only a few seconds, but it felt like forever as my brakes finally managed to bite and I slowed slightly. And it was then I realised that, as disappointing as it was, taking the hills, particularly Leith, out of the equation, was probably a Very Good Idea.



We carried on, and the crowds of people grew as it got later and the rain eased. Some of them shouted at us to cheer up, and several people pointed at me and said ‘Look , she’s smiling!’ They shouted loads of encouragement, and I thanked them, waved at the kids, and high fived those who wanted high fives. Given my clumsiness, it is a wonder I didn’t cycle into a barrier doing this, but somehow I didn’t. A lot of the other cyclists were taking it Very Seriously and didn’t interact with the crowd at all, but I milked it for all it was worth. You hear pro riders talking about the crowd’s energy and how it boosts them, and having experienced even a tiny bit of that, I think I know what they’re talking about. (Either that or it was the energy gels). I particularly liked the people with cow bells and yelled out thanking them for making it ‘just like the Tour De France!’ which got a cheer.









Soon I realised I had only around 20 miles left and still didn’t feel like stopping at any of the hubs. I’d got plenty of energy left; I’d deliberately paced myself, plus the rain meant I’d been cautious about speed. But the sun came out, and the roads started to dry…plus the cyclists started to thin out a bit once out of the narrower Surrey lanes and I found I had more room around me. I had another gel before the hill in Wimbledon (which is not massive, but took people by surprise last year) and pootled up it, overtaking the lunatic who was doing the ride on a Boris Bike. Then I decided that conditions and timing were just right to give it all I had. I got down on the drops (was still a bit windy) and hammered it. It was massively exhilarating. At one point a bloke started to overtake me and a spectator yelled ‘Ooh, he’s attacking! Don’t let him!’ and I pretended to sprint in an exaggerated fashion, which got a laugh. Soon I was flying alongside the river, getting closer and closer to central London, unable to work out where the time and miles had gone. As we got closer to the Mall the noise of crowds cheering got louder and I felt quite overcome; I’d bloody done it, after months of worrying that I wouldn’t. Yes, they’d lopped 14 miles off, but in their place had been flooded roads, biblical rain, hugely increased stopping distances and crappy visibility. And I’d loved every minute of it.



5 hours, 54 minutes. Which suggests that I just might have made my original 7 hour target for the 100 miles, and almost definitely wouldn’t have been so slow that I was taken out by the broom wagon.


----------



## Gareth C (15 Aug 2014)

Nice write-up Notso...

Here's mine:

Last year I failed to get a ballot place, this year I was lucky. The date had been in the diary for over half a year, and the thought of going around the Olympic Road Race course on closed roads, bathed in late summer sunshine, passing all those iconic London landmarks; well, what could be nicer?




_Note the blue skies in the publicity material…_

Liz and I arrived in London on Saturday morning, she heading off into town to check out the fabric shops, me heading off to the Excel centre to register for the ride. We met up later to watch the womens criterium race around The Mall. Once that was done, it was off back to East London for dinner and an early night before the big day ahead.

At this point, it’s worth noting that while we’d had sunshine and wonderful temperatures, Sunday, the day of the ride, was supposed to herald the arrival of the remnants of Hurricane Bertha. It was supposed to be a bit epic.

Through the night I could hear rain beating down, only to discover later it was the gurgling of the aircon in the hotel room. A 5 AM alarm got me up, and I was sat outside the hotel by 5:30 AM waiting for Debs to pick me up and chaperone me to the Olympic Park. Plenty of riders heading that way, and we arrive in time for a decent coffee: though the guy running the greasy spoon next to the boutique coffee stand might have missed the point when he said “if you’re just waiting for coffee, I can do you one.”




_Expert chaperoning by a local._




_Riding buddy for the day._

Debs had a friend, Anna, starting at the same time as me, so we were introduced, and agreed to ride the day together. We joined the queue, and the rain began. All the waiting around at the start got us both cold, and we were glad when we were finally allowed onto the roads. The first few miles were very bizarre: riding down the A12, through the underpasses, both carriageways, and totally traffic-free. What was also strange was the amount of people puncturing, some even before the start line. Past Billingsgate Market and on towards the Gherkin, the Tower of London, along the Thames, Trafalgar Square, The Mall, Hyde Park Corner, and onwards to Hammersmith. It was like Monopoly gone mad – I’m not sure if there is a bicycle in Monopoly, but there were one-or-two today.

Around Kingston-on-Thames we catch sight of some of the earliest departees returning. We have to weave around the town centre, and due to the amount of rain coming down the dips under bridges are flooded, so much so that feet, pedals and wheel are under water. Plenty of big, deep puddles alongside the road for the rest of the day!







We crossed the Thames and into Richmond Park. At this point the rain had transformed into the promised epic proportions: I haven’t seen rain like it since we lived in China and had typhoons. Chris Boardman (who rode the event) later said the rain “went from torrential to biblical and then to just horrendous.” We, plus probably a thousand other riders, got held up due to an accident in the park. Bunched up, Anna and I had met one of her mates, Holly, and I mentioned to them “lucky the weather’s not shoot,” which brought laughs from those around… until the hail started half a minute later. We cross the Thames another couple of times around Hampton Court, and then it’s down into Surrey. This part of the route is familiar to me from watching the Olympic Time Trial at Esher and doing theLondon-to-Windsor sportive last year.

Crossing the M25, we get to the climb to Newlands corner. The last time I rode this was on one of our work unofficial London-to-Brighton rides. I remember having one of the guys on my wheel, and me pushing to try to drop him, without success, then enjoying bacon butties at the café. This time there’s no one on my wheel and I make a personal best up the hill. Unfortunately a million other cyclists are ahead in the bacon butty queue, it’s pouring, there’s a gale blowing and we’re cold and wet. The three of us organize toilet stops, water refilling and grabbing some biscuits from the food stand, and as quickly as possible we’re back on the road.

Due to the extreme weather the organisers had cut the route short by using the shortcuts to avoid Leith Hill and Box Hill. This meant our ride was going to be 86 miles, not 100, and while I’d have happily given those hills a go, I can understand the safety aspect, as people seemed to be managing to crash even on the flat.

With the hills off the agenda, we have a fast and undulating ride along the A25 to Dorking. It’s amazing how many people have come out to cheer us on: they’re nearly getting as wet as we are. At Dorking the road turns north, and psychologically I think we’re done. Leatherhead, then back along the Thames at Surbiton and into Kingston. Anna and Holly are getting plenty of support from the locals in their Kingston Wheelers jerseys.

One final obstacle was a hill in Wimbledon. I’d heard it described as a wall. On turning the corner to the hill, I was relieved to see it wasn’t as bad as the reputation, and we had a nice spin along Wimbledon Common, and then a descent to Putney Bridge. Now we really are nearly done. Once we hit Chelsea Embankment there’s a final race alongside the Thames. The three of us take turns on the front and we get some real speed up (and Anna claims a QOM). Before you know it we’re right alongside the Houses of Parliament, onto Whitehall and turning left onto The Mall. It would be rude not to, so we turn up the speed a little more and hit the finish line. Medals are dished out, photographs are taken (with a black sky behind us), and two minutes later we are again drowned in a wall of water coming down Constitution Hill.








_Gareth, Holly and Anna, just finished, and just about to be soaked._







A great day out (despite the weather), in great company (thanks Anna and Holly) and something I hope I’ll get the chance to do again.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Aug 2014)

@Notsototalnewbie & @Gareth C Great write ups, prett much sums up the ride for Jane and me, except we didn't get held up by any mishaps, fortunately.

I was humbled by the amount of spectators that came out to support their friends and encourage other riders along the way, they got just as soaked as we did. Some were huddled under gazebos, bus shelters, porches and umbrellas, some just gave up and got soaked. Two of my freinds came out to support us just after the M25 bridge in Byfllet with a flask of hot tea and biscuits, I was really greatful, not long after that short stop the rain got biblical at my stage in the ride.

It was interesting to note just how stoic the riders were, I never heard anyone moan or bitch about the weather, everyone just got on with it and as it got worse folk just laughed as if to say " is that all you've got, come on if you think you're hard enough?"

From the off it was worrying to see how many punctures people were getting, I saw a couple before we got to the start and as soon as we crossed the line some on the side, and along the A12 with their bikes upside down, changing tubes, and at least one bloke actually repairing a puncture, blowing on the inner tube to get the patch to dry. I started a little chant in my head every time I saw one, " no punctures, no punctures no punctures, no punctures no punctures, no punctures ". Complete nonsense of course, but I didn't get one, which was a relief, last year I got a blow out going down Leith Hill, whic gave me a bit fright.

It was all over a bit too quick! Is anyone else already looking forward to next year already?


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> From the off it was worrying to see how many punctures people were getting, I saw a couple before we got to the start and as soon as we crossed the line some on the side, and along the A12 with their bikes upside down, changing tubes, and at least one bloke actually repairing a puncture, blowing on the inner tube to get the patch to dry. I started a little chant in my head every time I saw one, " no punctures, no punctures no punctures, no punctures no punctures, no punctures ". Complete nonsense of course, but I didn't get one, which was a relief, last year I got a blow out going down Leith Hill, whic gave me a bit fright.


I know luck plays a huge part in punctures, but you can reduce your odds considerably but riding with puncture protection tyres, these arent ever going to be 100% but they have a kevlar layer that helps keep the small flints out.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Aug 2014)

Gareth C said:


> Bunched up, Anna and I had met one of her mates, Holly, and I mentioned to them “lucky the weather’s not ****,” which brought laughs from those around… until the hail started half a minute later.



Ŵe did similar at the drinks stop before Newlands, stood around in the pouring rain chatting and eating someone says "they reckon we might get rain" I say "nah, I think we might just get lucky" we all laugh, the. The first roll of thunder of the day comes from the south east. We look at each other and decide to stop taunting the weather gods.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> I know luck plays a huge part in punctures, but you can reduce your odds considerably but riding with puncture protection tyres, these arent ever going to be 100% but they have a kevlar layer that helps keep the small flints out.



Saw twenty odd punctures between Greenwich and the start and about one every half a mile after that. By about halfway through I was simultaneously praising my recent Durano plus tyres and reminding myself not to be too smug because I hadn't got all the way round yet. A lot of the tyres I saw punctured seemed to be skinny light race ones although I admit the two colour ones do stand out. In our wave was a guy changing a front tube In a black and white tyre and bemoaning it already, I told him at least it looked pretty, which it did. I'm not sure it was much consolation.


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Aug 2014)

Standing in the queue to start we saw about 5 or 6 people walking around with wheels in their hands after repairing punctures, I was convinced I was going to get one somewhere but didn't, I did however have a problem with my gears not changing and in the wet the cable on my front derailer slipped but luckily we managed to get it fixed from the roadside, this was just before Newlands so didn't fancy trying to get up there in my highest gear!


----------



## Globalti (15 Aug 2014)

Puncturing was my greatest fear and I was doing OK until about mile 60 when my rear tyre went flat, to my utter dismay. Last time that happened on a sportive was on my first Cape Argus when I picked up a drawing pin and flatted in the middle of a rough area, finding myself surrounded by a crowd of excited small boys who had thick bandoliers of discarded inner tubes around their shoulders. Methinks the drawing pin might have been thrown on the road and I'm guessing the tubes get used for catapaults.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Aug 2014)

Funny you should mention Cape Argus, my wife and I intend to do that ride for the first time next year.


----------



## livpoksoc (15 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Picked up my rider pack and was told river boat information for the return journey would be inside, although I should have checked as they were vague. No info at all. I know I booked but am not 100% which time or the best route to get to it considering the event will still be going on. I'll see if I can find it out at the Freecycle today but am not intending to go back to Excel. I'd like it sorted now rather than when I'm knackered at the end of things tomorrow. If anyone is at Excel today could they ask about routes to the riverboat and post up? It's not on any of the maps either. Ta.


Only hLfway through the thread since Sunday, but the river boat setup was farcical. No confirmation email of booking. No list at the finish line & signage from the top of constitution hill pointing northwest towards Hyde Park & away from the river!! Was not impressed at all on this point. The girls running the boat apologised as they said they had lots of complaints.

Otherwise, a very good day indeed. Shame the weather caused a few jams in Richmond & Kingston though.


----------



## livpoksoc (15 Aug 2014)

Ginger said:


> Saw those on sale at Evans in Canary Wharfyesterday (please never ever shop in there! Unless you're spending 5 grand and in a suit they treat you like scum)!
> 
> The ass-savers were selling like hot cakes though


Interesting. I work here & visited twice last week, to spend less than £20 and was treated very well indeed


----------



## livpoksoc (15 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'm home, i'm alive, but I've still got water in my ears! I have never ridden in rain that bad for that long.
> 
> Shame about the weather and the lack of hills, but it was very very wet, and visibility was poor.
> 
> ...


Yeah - we were queuing in Richmond Park for best part of 40 minutes & similarly in kingston. A real shame, but I think everyone got through.

I think the organisers need to consider setting the pros off first next time like they do with the marathon. Rhis way no pressure on the amateurs to get off the roads by a certain time (except for road openings.)


----------



## livpoksoc (15 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> out on the open road, i agree with you. but localised round the gel distribution points where the organisers can clear up is less of an issue


Not if there is a bin right next to where they got doscarded. Poor form imo


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2014)

Came across this on Flickr, this was our team of four, somebody new we were a team.


----------



## Norry1 (21 Aug 2014)

Last year someone downloaded all the results and made the spreadsheet available. Is someone doing that this year?


----------



## jifdave (21 Aug 2014)

Norry1 said:


> Last year someone downloaded all the results and made the spreadsheet available. Is someone doing that this year?


http://speakthinkblog.speakmedia.co...nd-average-times-did-you-beat-chris-boardman/


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Aug 2014)

Nigel Money did well to come in as the 5th fastest woman  and as for Marianne Vos, just wow.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2014)

Specialeyes said:


> Nigel Money did well to come in as the 5th fastest woman  .


She must love her parents


----------



## Norry1 (22 Aug 2014)

jifdave said:


> http://speakthinkblog.speakmedia.co...nd-average-times-did-you-beat-chris-boardman/



Thanks @jifdave


----------



## howdoesthatwork (2 Sep 2014)

Just a heads up that the jerseys were reduced yesterday - almost half price online at Wiggle and alot more reasonable now.

Was hoping this would happen.

Cheers


----------



## Pedal pusher (17 Sep 2014)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> Ok, this is long. You might want to sit down with a cup of tea.
> 
> 
> *Registration and the day before*
> ...


Thank you for a fantastic write up. Iv'e applied for next year and it will be my first 100m. Fingers x. Thanks again


----------

